# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  o

## liberchild

άνοιξη για σένα,



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VLXmqEJBWI&amp;feature=related

----------


## vince

anoiksi, με συγκίνησαν πολύ τα όσα έγραψες.. εγώ προσωπικά έχω μάθει να σκοτώνω τα όνειρα μου εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Πέρασα όμως από μια πόρτα που μου δίδαξε πολλά, το πόσο σκληρή είναι η ζωή, όχι απλά και μόνο επειδή εμείς την κάνουμε έτσι αλλά επειδή μας τσακίζει όταν αντιλαμβανόμαστε πως είμαστε απλά ένα παρατημένο παιδί της, με σκοπό την αναζήτηση της. Στην πορεία πάντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ταιριάζουν/ δένουν μαζί με τον κάθε ένα απο μας με ανεξήγητο τρόπο. Έτσι η μοναξιά κάνει διαλείμματα και μας θυμίζει για λίγο οτι φτιαχτήκαμε για να κληρονομήσουμε και εμείς ένα άγγιγμα δημιουργίας. Συγνώμη για το \"ποιητικό\" του μηνύματος το οποίο μου βγήκε διαβάζοντας τα ιδιαίτερα όμορφα σου μηνύματα..

----------


## Empneustns

λογια μεσα απο την καρδια,σας χαιρομαι πραγματικα .... δυστηχως οταν μιλαμε με την καρδια σημαινει πως δεν εχουμε τειχη να την προστατεψουμε αλλα παλι, αν ζεις με τειχη χανεις ολη τη θεα...

----------


## narnia

Μεγαλοδύναμε Κύριε, τον αγαπώ και δεν γίνεται να κάνω αλλιώς. 

Πάλεψα και δε γίνεται να ξεριζώσω μιαν αγάπη ριζωμένη,όπως δε γίνεται να φυτέψεις με τη βία στην καρδιά έναν έρωτα. 

Μεγαλοδύναμε Κύριε, τον αγαπώ και δεν γίνεται να κάνω αλλιώς. 

Για αυτό δώσε μου τη δύναμη να τον αγαπώ έτσι όπως κανείς δεν με έχει διδάξει: 

Να τον αγαπώ χωρίς προσδοκία, χωρίς απαίτηση, χωρίς σύγκριση, χωρίς παζάρι, χωρίς γκρίνια, χωρίς οργή, χωρίς αδημονία. 

Να τον αγαπώ και να μην τον κατασκοπεύω,να μην τον εκβιάζω, να μη προσπαθώ να με θαυμάσει,να μη προσπαθώ να με λυπηθεί. 

Να αποζητώ το καλό του όσο και το δικό μου καλό,και να μη θυμώνω όταν αυτά τα δύο δε συμπίπτουν. 

Να αντέχω να περιμένω, να αντέχω να μη μοιάζει με ίνδαλμά μου,να αντέχω να μου ανατρέπει τα όνειρά μου. 

Να δέχομαι να μη με καταλαβαίνει έτσι όπως το εννοώ εγώ. 

Να δέχομαι να μη τον καταλαβαίνω έτσι όπως το εννοώ εγώ. 

Να τον χαίρομαι περισσότερο από όσο του παραπονιέμαι,να τον χαίρομαι χωρίς να τον διορθώνω. 

Να τον θαυμάζω χωρίς να υπολογίζω πως θα τον κακομάθω. 

Να γίνομαι περισσότερο σπλαχνική παρά δίκαιη. 

Να μη του φωνάξω ποτέ πως μετάνιωσα. 

Μεγαλοδύναμε φώτισέ με με την αγάπη την ελεύθερη, την αγάπη την σταυρωμένη. 

Να δραπετεύσω από την δυναστεία του έρωτά μου,από την αλαζονεία της γνώμης μου, από την ζητιανιά του κορμιού. 

Να κάνω καρτερία στην απόρριψη, υπακοή σε αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω. 

Να λυγίζω στην άγνοια και την αδυναμία μου. 

Να τον κερδίσω μονάχα αγαπώντας τον. 

Απλά και αληθινά. 

Απλά και ήσυχα. 

Αφού η αγάπη η καθαρή είναι πάντα, πάντα αμοιβαία».


\"Προσευχή\" Βαμβουνάκη Μάρω

----------


## anoiksi

Narnia με εκανες και δακρυσα....ειναι υπεροχο....να εισαι καλα....!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Μια συμβουλη μονο ανοιξη....γραφε πιο αραια...εννοω αφηνε διαστηματα.Πιστευω οτι θα ειχες ισως και την τριπλασια ανταποκριση αν εγραφες αραια,γιατι γραφεις ωραια,απλως ο αλλος βλεπει ενα πυκνογραμμενο κειμενο και τον πιανει πονοκεφαλος. :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

ευχαριστω keep_walking, πρωτα για την συμβουλη σου που ισχυει και κατα δευτερον για το οτι γραφω ωραια :-)....Ξερω οτι ειναι κουραστικο και να σου πω ισως και εγω να μην διαβαζα τα γραφομενα μου αν ημουν ο αλλος.....τωρα που το σκεφτομαι θα διαβαζα την αρχη και ισως και το τελος...χαχα...Θα προσπαθησω απλα οταν αρχιζω, θελω τοσα πολλα να βγαλω απο μεσα μου που παρασειρομαι....

----------


## antonis-wolf

Όλοι το έχουμε ανάγκη, άνοιξη...
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο και σε σένα...
 :Wink:

----------


## Empneustns

ανοιξη διαβαζα αυτα που εγραφες,τοσο συναισθημα κρυμενο;αναρωτιεσαι την δεν παει καλα;γιατι δεν παν τα πραγματα οπως τα προγραμματιζεις....προσεξε την λεξη που χρησιμοποιησα,οπως τα \"προγραμματιζεις\".Η αιωνια ταση να φερουμε τη ζωη μας στα μετρα μας.στα θελω μας.δεν βλεπουμε την πραγματικοτητα οπως ειναι γιατι δεν μας βολευει και τροποποιουμε την αληθειας στα δικα μας μετρα.γιατι η πραγματικοτητα πληγωνει,δεν μας σκεφτεται ,δεν μας νοιωθει.και θελουμε να την προσαρμοσουμε οπως θελουμε εμεις για να νοιωσουμε καλυτερα.ως που στο τελος πιστευουμε την δικη μας αληθεια.αυτο ειναι το προβλημα με το συναισθημα.αλλα ανοιξη να σου πω κατι;χιλιες φορες να νοιωθω και να αισθανομαι,να καταλαβαινω τον χρονο,να τον νοιωθω πως εχει αξια και δεν φευγει ασκοπα,παρα να ειμαι ρομποτακι προγραμματισμενο στεγνος υλιστης.δεν ξερω τι εγινε στη ζωη σου αλλα σκεψου τα ολα καλα,και δεξου το μαθημα της ζωης,μαθε και γινε σοφοτερη.γιατι να σου πω ποιο ειναι το \"ανωτερο\";η αγαπη,η εμπιστοσυνη,το ηθος,και ολα αυτα οχι γιατι ετσι πρεπει,αλλα γιατι ετσι πηγαζουν απο μια αθωα ψυχη.και επειδη ζουμε σε εναν κοσμο που πλεον αυτα εχουν χαθει,για αυτο πληγωνομαστε.και ψαχνουμε να βρουμε ψιλους στα αχυρα,αλλο ατομο που μπορει να εχει τις ιδιες αξιες...

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> vince, δεν χρειαζεται να μου ζητας συγγνωμη για τον τροπο που γραφεις, ειναι ομορφος....χαιρομαι που σε αγγιξαν τα λογια μου....συμφωνω οτι η μοναξια κανει διαλειμματα και σε αυτα μαζευεις ολη την δυναμη για να αντιμετωπισεις την επομενη απογοητευση...Θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι κριμα να μην ονειρευεσαι...Ξερω πολλες φορες γινονται κομματια και σου ξεριζωνουν την καρδια, αλλα απο την αλλη οταν τα ονειρευεσαι σου δινουν τοσα πολλα...δυναμη, χαρα, ευτυχια, ελπιδα....Αν δεν κρατιεσαι απο το ονειρο πως θα ζησεις στιγμες ευτυχιας;Ειμαστε μονοι και θα πεθανουμε μονοι...απλα οι αλλοι ειναι παρον για να ανεβασουν την αυτοπεποιθηση μας και το εγω μας...Οι πιο πολυ ανθρωποι σκεφτονται μονο τον εαυτο τους και πληγωνουν vince ολους εμας που εχουμε δει ποσο ομορφο ειναι να μην σκεφτεσαι μονο τον εαυτο σου...που εχουμε νιωσει την ευτυχια μεσω της ευτυχιας του αλλου και την δυστυχια επειδη ειναι δυστυχισμενοι οι αλλοι...Που μενουμε κοντα τους επειδη απλα νοιαζομαστε γιαυτους και που θα παραμεριζαμε ολα τα δικα μας προβληματα απλα για να βοηθησουμε τους αλλους...Ναι και αυτο ειναι εγωιστικο ομως γιατι το κανεις για να νιωσεις και εσυ καλα...αλλα σιγουρα ειναι ανωτερο απο το να σκεφτεσαι απλα τον εαυτο σου....Ξεφυγα λιγο αλλα ετσι ειμαι οτι θυμαμαι χαιρομαι


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. 

Λες πως όσοι κοιτάν τον εαυτό τους πληγώνουν εμάς που ενδιαφερόμαστε. Κοίτα στο παρελθόν έχω βιώσει κάτι τέτοιο, να πληγωθώ δηλαδή επειδή έδειξα ενδιαφέρον. Όμως καλή μου άνοιξη μετά από σπουδές, στρατό και πλέον κάμποσα χρόνια δουλειάς έχω κρατήσει αυτό το κομμάτι φυλαγμένο μέσα μου και το βγάζω προς τα έξω επιλεκτικά, με μέτρο και με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή, κυρίως χωρίς να ξεχνάω αυτό που έμαθα, πως λειτουργούν όλοι, λίγο πολύ, οι άνθρωποι, και πως αυτό που καθορίζει την συμπεριφορά μας είναι πρωτίστως οι συνθήκες που μας περιβάλλουν και κατα δεύτερο λόγω η αρχειοθέτηση αυτών των συνθηκών μέσα στον ξεχωριστό και μοναδικό εγκέφαλο που διαθέτει ο καθένας απο μας. Απο τις ανάγκες που έχουμε, μέχρι την οικονομική άνεση που διαθέτουμε, τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο ακόμα και η έλλειψη αγάπης ή /η κακομεταχείριση σε ένα μικρό παιδί μπορεί να συμβάλει σημαντικά ώστε η εφυία του να μην αναπτυχθεί ομαλά στην μετέπειτα εξέλιξη του.

Θα σταθώ ακόμα στην ευτυχία των άλλων που ανακαλύπτεις ως μέσο για την δική σου ευτυχία. Είναι πράγματι πολύ όμορφο να έχεις τέτοιου είδους κοινωνική συνείδηση. Η ανθρωπιά είναι χάρισμα. Έχω ανακαλύψει πως όταν οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι αισθάνονται ευτυχισμένοι, αυτό με βοηθά να αισθανθώ και εγώ ένα μέρος της ευτυχίας τους. Έχω στεναχωρηθεί κατα καιρούς για την ανθρώπινη δυστυχία εκτός και απο τις φάσεις που περνάω για την προσωπική μου μαυρίλα, όμως αισθάνομαι πως η μεγαλύτερη δυστυχία είναι να μην είσαι ευτυχισμένος με αυτά που έχεις και όχι να είσαι δυστυχισμένος με αυτά που δεν έχεις... Ακόμα και ένας κουλός που συνήθιζα να βλέπω κοντά στην περιοχή μου για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα ΠΑΝΤΑ μου έλεγε καλημέρα με το πιο αυθεντικό χαμόγελο που έχω δει ποτέ μου σε άνθρωπο , και εγώ κάθε φορά θα απαντήσω και θα τον κοιτάξω με θαυμασμό και θα κατανοήσω καλύτερα το είδος της ευτυχίας που ωφελεί πραγματικά. 

Η απελευθέρωση anoiksi είναι οι λίγες αυτές στιγμές που συμβαίνει να αισθανόμαστε ότι έχει τελικά νόημα να το παλεύουμε για κάτι καλύτερο.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> Η αιωνια ταση να φερουμε τη ζωη μας στα μετρα μας.στα θελω μας.δεν βλεπουμε την πραγματικοτητα οπως ειναι γιατι δεν μας βολευει και τροποποιουμε την αληθειας στα δικα μας μετρα.γιατι η πραγματικοτητα πληγωνει,δεν μας σκεφτεται ,δεν μας νοιωθει.και θελουμε να την προσαρμοσουμε οπως θελουμε εμεις για να νοιωσουμε καλυτερα.ως που στο τελος πιστευουμε την δικη μας αληθεια.αυτο ειναι το προβλημα με το συναισθημα


Εμπνευστή προσωπικά χθες που το διάβασα μου έδωσε ερέθισμα για κάτι και με βοήθησε πολύ.
Πολύ πετυχημένο :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Άνοιξη....ακόμη πιο όμορφο όμως είναι να νοιαζόμαστε εμείς πρώτα για τον εαυτό μας.
Εκεί είναι η λύση όλων.

----------


## anoiksi

ναι συμφωνω....αυτο προσπαθω να εφαρμοσω τωρα....:-).....να εισαι καλα...καλο μεσημερι

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ναι συμφωνω....αυτο προσπαθω να εφαρμοσω τωρα....:-).....να εισαι καλα...καλο μεσημερι


Να σαι καλά γλυκειά μου. Δεν στο είπα επιθετικά, απλά μερικές φορές κάνουμε το λάθος να περιμένουμε απ τους άλλους να κάνουν κάτι για μας, ενώ -κοίτα-ο εαυτός μας είναι εδώ, δίπλα μας. Περιμένει από μας να τον προσέξουμε, να τον περιθάλψουμε, να τον αγαπήσουμε, να τον γεμίσουμε.
Όλα είναι στο χέρι μας.

----------


## anoiksi

Οχι οχι δεν το πηρα επιθετικα....εφοσον εχεις δικιο...και αλλωστε αν δεν ακουσεις την πραγματικοτητα δεν ξυπνας ποτε....ειμαι ανθρωπος που δεχομαι τις αποψεις των αλλων, τις επεξεργαζομαι και αν τις κρινω οτι ειναι σωστες τις υιοθετω...και να σου πω την αληθεια αν δεν εχεις απο πουθενα ενα ταρακουνημα τοτε συνεχιζεις να ζεις σε ενα ονειρο γεματο αυταπατες....

Συνεχισε να λες την αληθεια.....

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα, όσα και να πάνε στραβά, όσο και να κουραστείς, είσαι εδώ, είσαι καλά, συνεχίζεις να δίνεις και να μοιράζεσαι. Αξίζει η μέρα σου γιατί σε είδα να εμψυχώνεις και να εμφυσείς το κουράγιο σε άλλους. Είναι καλή μέρα αυτή.

----------


## anoiksi

:-).....τι εμψυχωτικα λογια....να εισαι καλα...

----------


## anoiksi

Kαλο μηνα σε ολους σας....ας ειναι ενας ομορφος φθινοπωρινος μηνας για ολες τις ψυχες μας...

----------


## Θεοφανία

άνοιξη....συμβαίνει κάτι στη ζωή σου, ή συνέβει κάτι στη ζωή σου που σε στεναχωρησε πολύ? Έχει μια αρχή αυτό?
Φυσικά αν θες μου απαντάς....

----------


## RainAndWind

Ο λόγος σου είναι τόσο πυκνός και συνειρμικός,που να πω την αλήθεια,περισσότερο με μπέρδεψε,παρά μου έδωσε να καταλάβω.Ποιο είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημα που σε απασχολεί;Τι νιώθεις να είναι αυτό που θα ήθελες να αλλάξεις;

----------


## Marley

οι αναμνησεις δυστυχως μας τρωνε ολη την ορεξη και την ενεργεια,εαν περπαταμε και πιο πολυ σκεφτομαστε η φανταζομαστε χανουμε ολη την ενεργεια που εχουμε σε κατι που απλα δεν ειναι στις 3++ διαστασεις περα απο την ανικανοποιηση του μυαλου που ολο φτιαχνει κ φτιαχνει αχορταγα.Ενεργεια μονο απο το παρον μπορουμε να αντλησουμε αλλιως λιβανιζουμε το παρελθον!Λιβανι μπλιαχ! Δεν πρεπει να ταυτιζουμε αυτα που ζουμε η βλεπουμε με συναισθηματα και αναμνησεις μας...μολις ολα περνανε κ πραγματ απου ειχαμε ταυτιστει αρκετα συναισθηματικα,σκεφτομαστ  ποσο βλακεια καναμε τοτε κ ποσο ειχαμε γινει ενα με τα πραγματα,που δεν ειμασταν καν σε θεση να τα διακρινουμε σωστα και γελαμε..!Ταυτιζομαστε τοσο με τα συναισθηματα μας σε προσωπα και δημιουργουμε μια σχεση συναισθηματικης εξαρτησης απο τον αλλον και συνηθως καμια φορα κ αισθηματα κατωτεροτητας λογω του οτι δεν περνουμε αυτα που δινουμε η προβαλουμε στον αλλον.ΜΕσα απο αυτο το συναισθηματικο κοσμο δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να δουμε η να διακρινουμε τα πραγματα καθαρα,να αντιληφθουμε μονο δινουμε ενα δικο μας υποκειμενικο νοημα σε αυτα που συμβαινουν κ αντιλαμβανομαστε αναλογα με το αισθημα μας και μετα απο καιρο αλλαζει αυτο το συναισθηματικο δημιουργημα που ειχαμε σαν μανδυα να τυλιγει τις σκεψεις που γινομασταν και αλλαζουμε γνωμη για το πως βλεπαμε καταστασεις και προσωπα.Οσο βαθια και ομορφα αν μας κανουν τα συναισθηματα να αισθανομαστε γινομαστε απλα κομφορμιστες της συναισθηματικης μνημης !Σορρυ για το κατεβατο,υποπτευομαι οτι ελεγα μλκιες αλλα διαβασα τα δυο τελευταια μηνυματα δεν ξερω τι εχει προειπωθει,τριτη κ δεκατρεις σημερα??

----------


## Marley

εαν καταλαβα καλα εισαι απο προσφατο χωρισμο...στη θεση σου θα πειθαρχουσα τα συναισθηματα πρωτα πρωτα ωστε να βρω τον εαυτο μου...Πειθαρχησε λιγο περισσοτερο τα συναισθηματα,οχι διαχυτα να αιωρουνται τριγυρω πανω απο το κεφαλι .Επισης ...οι εποχες νομιζω δεν ειναι τετοιες για να βγαζουμε τοσο πολυ συναισθημα..Η εποχη της ρομποτικης των λογικων μηχανων των cyborg κ γενικα της λογικης...μηπως διαβαζουμε λιγο παραπανω ...?Τα βιβλια ειναι μια πατριδα περα απο συνορα οπου ολοι οι ανθρωποι εκφραζουν συναισθηματα ανησυχιες κτλ.Πολλοι ζουμε σε αυτες τις πατριδες και δεν εχουμε συνορα πουθενα ουτε στην καρδια μας κ ισως ουτε στο μυαλο μας,ελα ομως που η πραγματικη ζωη εχει συνορα...Στα βιβλια οι ανθρωποι εκφραζουν τον βαθυτερο εαυτο τους γεματος με συναισθηματα ονειρα ιδεες επιθυμιες δεν πρεπει να ταυτιζομαστε με τα βιβλια.Το λεω αυτο γιατι βλεπω οτι βγαζεις πολλα συναισθηματα και ισως να θελεις να τα \'\'επιδεικνυεις\'\'...Κ εγω το ιδιο δεν παει να πει τιποτα ολοι εχουμε συναισθηματα να εκφρασουμε...ωραια :Smile: 

Δυο τρεις μερες ειναι πολλες για ενα πενθος πιστευω! κ για αυτα που μας πεθαναν κ το λιβανι!πολλες!

Τωρα οσο αφορα την αξια που δινουμε στους αλλους κ εγω το εχω παθει αυτο κ αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι πως δινουμε αξια αλλα η αξια ειναι δικη μας εννοωντας πως σε ολες μας τις πραξεις ετσι ειναι,επιστρεφουμε πισω στην αξια μας για να το δουμε μεσα μας,ολοι.Οπως εδω,σου μιλαω κοιταω τα ματια σου γεματα φωτια γινομαι ενα και γυρναω χεχεχ.στον ερωτα οπως και στις φιλιες τα εγω μας χανονται εκει αναμεσα στα φιλια και μολις χανουμε το φιλι ορθωνεται το πληγωμενο εγω μπροστα μας (αν δεν κανω λαθος) Παντως εαν ηταν πραγματικη αγαπη ζει μεσα μας...οσο μακρυα και εαν βρεθει ο φιλος μας,η αγαπη μεσα μας ειναι...

ΤΟ σιγουρο ειναι πως σε μια ερωτικη σχεση που διακοπηκε αδοξα γρηγορα χωρις να ωριμασει κτλ πληγωνονται κ οι δυο.ειμαι σιγουρος πως κ ο φιλος σου θα στεναχωρηθηκε.Να ξερεις τα συλλογικα προβληματα και αιτιες δεν ειναι και δεν πρεπει να γινονται ατομικα ποτε..μην τα κανεις δικα σου γιατι οι σχεσεις ειναι σχετικες,πληθος αιτιων μπορει να υπαρχει,δεν ξερεις κ δεν μπορεις να εντοπισεις το γιατι ...

δες κ αυτο το στιχακι:

\'\'ενα ζαρκαδι τρεχει στην κορυφογραμμη και εσυ δεν ξερεις τιποτα,γιαυτο ειναι τοσο καθαρο το διαστημα.Και εαν μαθεις η βροχη που θα σε κατακλυσει λυπητερη θα ειναι ,τρεχα ζαρκαδι, ποθε κοντα στη λυτρωση σου,τρεχα ζωη σαν κορυφογραμμη\'\' [οδυσσεας ελυτης ] 

Και εαν μαθεις ...δηλαδη εαν κανεις να μαθεις και εαν κανεις πως εμαθες...η βροχη θα ερθει διοτι ειναι αδυνατο να βρεθει απαντηση στο γιατι ετσι,τεσπα

Αυτα για καληνυχτα,ολα περαστικα λεμμε :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Σας ζητω συγγνωμη που διεγραψα τις σκεψεις μου....απλα δεν το θελω πια...δεν μπορω να βλεπω αυτα που γραφω στο διαδικτυο, δεν μπορω αλλο να τα μοιραζομαι με αυτον τον τροπο....θελησα να σβησω το θεμα εντελως, μα δεν ξερω πως και αλλωστε ειναι κριμα να μην υπαρχουν τα δικα σας λογια αλλο...που με κοπο μου γραψατε για να με βοηθησετε...παρολο που δεν σας το εκανα ευκολο...τα μυνηματα μου τα εχω κρατημενα ετσι ενημερωτικα...οποιος θελει να μου μιλησει εδω θα ειμαι...απλα δεν θα γραφω για το θεμα που ανοιξα σε αυτο εδω το χωρο...Συνεχιζω να θελω να ακουω σκεψεις σας ομορφες και απλες...Εδω μπορειτε να γραψετε οτι νιωθετε και οτι θελετε...Και αν δεν αρεσει αυτο στον αdmin μπορει να σβησει το θεμα αυτο, οχι ομως εμενα εεε!!!!...Εγω το βρισκω παντος κριμα για τον κοπο σας...Σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τον κοπο...Θα επανελθω μολις νιωσω την αλλαγη που σας υποσχεθηκα οτι θα δειτε...και τοτε θα σας εμψυχωσω...τωρα το μονο που κανω ειναι να τα βλεπω ολα μαυρα και για αρκετο σας τα εγραφα τα συναισθηματα μου...αρκετα σας μαυρισα τις ψυχες σας...τωρα μονη μου και θα ερθει η στιγμη που θα ξαναγινω η ανοιξη, θα ξαναβρω τον εαυτο μου, την ελπιδα και την αισιοδοξια μου...Δεν ξερω ομως αν θα γινω η παλια...Οτι και να γινει θα αισθανομαι ομορφα και δεν θα ξανακοιταξω τους αλλους παρα μονο εμενα, οπως αλλωστε κανουν ολοι σε αυτον τον κοσμο δυστυχως...Εγω γιατι να παραμεινω η εξαιρεση;;;;

----------


## anoiksi

Πως θα ξαναβαλω τον τιτλο που ειχα;;;;;;;

Ο τιτλος ειναι το κλεμμενο τριανταφυλλο και θελω να παραμεινει και αυτος και να φυγει αυτο το ηλιθιο ο που το εβαλα μαλλον καταλαθος...

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.....!!!!!!!Αλλα καλα να παθω να μαθω να σβηνω ετσι τις σκεψεις μου...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Πως θα ξαναβαλω τον τιτλο που ειχα;;;;;;;
> 
> Ο τιτλος ειναι το κλεμμενο τριανταφυλλο και θελω να παραμεινει και αυτος και να φυγει αυτο το ηλιθιο ο που το εβαλα μαλλον καταλαθος...
> 
> ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.....!!!!!!!Αλλα καλα να παθω να μαθω να σβηνω ετσι τις σκεψεις μου...


πρεπει να ξανασυνεδθεις σαν λιμπετσαιλντ !
ποσα προφιλ αληθεια εχεις ανοιξει εδω μεσα ?

----------


## Empneustns

Ανοιξη οσοι γραψαν 2 λογια εδω μεσα το καναν για σενα,δεν το καναν για να μεινουν τα λογια τους στην ιστορια.χιλιες φορες να εισαι καλα εσυ και αν εισαι εσυ καλα τοτε τα λογια τους δεν πηγαν χαμενα.
Δεν ειναι κακο να σκεφτομαστε τον εαυτο μας,αλλα το μεγαλειο ερχεται οταν αρμονικα σκεφτομαστε τον εαυτο μας και τους αλλους.μην χασεις την ταυτοτητα σου απλα προφυλαξε την κατι που ισως δεν το εκανες μεχρι τωρα.
Ελπιζω να ακουσουμε μελλοντικα καλα νεα απο σενα,μακαρι και αυριο  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Μα δεν ειμαι ο λιμπερτσαιλντ...εστειλα μυνημα παντος, μηπως και μπορει να μου το αλλαξει...μαλλον το αλλαξα οταν εσβησα το πρωτο μου μυνημα...ελεος..τα παιδια που σιγουρα θα τον ξερουν θα στο επιβεβαιωσουν οτι ειμαι μονο η ανοιξη...ελεος με σενα πανο, αν ειχα παραπανω ταυτοτητες σιγα που δεν θα το ειχα αλλαξει παρα να γινω ρεζιλι σε ολο το φορουμ....Μονο με τον καλο λογο εισαι...Καλα εκανες που τοσο καιρο δεν ασχολιοσουνα μαζι μου...αλλα στις κακιες πρωτος...

----------


## anoiksi

Ευχαριστω εμπνευστη...σιγουρα θα ειμαι παρουσα στο φορουμ και θα μιλαω...απλα δεν μπορουσα να βλεπω αυτα τα λογια μου αλλο στο φορουμ...Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα...Μου δινεις δυναμη, δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα εχεις εναν τροπο που με αγγιζει παρα πολυ...θελω να συνεχιζουμε να μιλαμε...σε ευχαριστω...

----------


## anoiksi

Η λες πανο να αφιερωνα στον εαυτο μου τραγουδια...σκεψου λιγο και υστερα μιλα...με τσατισες και περιμενω ενα συγγνωμη σου οταν καταλαβεις οτι μου επιτεθηκες αδικα...

----------


## Empneustns

ανοιξη εχεις καλη ψυχη και πολλα πραγματα να προσφερεις ακομα...μη το ξεχνας αυτο...θα επανελθεις για αυτο ειμαι σιγουρος  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Σε ευχαριστω τοσο μα τοσο πολυ....και θα ηθελα αν καποια στιγμη δεν νιωθεις καλα και δεν μπορεις να μιλησεις με κανεναν να μου γραψεις ετσι απλα τις σκεψεις σου...να φυγουν απο πανω σου...Φυσικα δεν ευχομαι ποτε να γινει αληθεια η στιγμη αυτη, απλα στο προτεινω γιατι πιστευω οτι εισαι εξαισιος ανθρωπος, φτιαγμενος για μια αλλη εποχη, οπου κυριαρχει η ανθρωπια, η αγαπη και το ποιοτικο...Μην αλλαξεις ποτε!!!!!!!

----------


## Alterego

...μην φοβασαι σαν σκοτεινιαζει ο ουρανος και νιωθεις να μενεις μονη,θα ξημερωσει και παλι..
Μην φοβασαι αν ο ουρανος δεν εχει αστερια το βραδυ,ειναι τοσα πολλα που απλα τους αρεσει το παιχνιδι..
Μην φοβασαι οταν στερευεις απο λογια,ειναι στιγμες που εχεις αναγκη απλα να κρατας την σιωπη σου.
Μην φοβασαι οταν σε τυλιγει η μοναξια σου και απελπιζεσαι,ακουσε την κατι θελει να σου πει.
Μην φοβασαι οταν ξεθωριαζουν οι καιροι,καθε μερα φερνει αλλα πραγματα μαζι της.Κουβαλαει παντοτε κατι καινουργιο.
Μην φοβασαι τις μαυρες σκεψεις,καποιες φορες σε κανουν καλυτερο ανθρωπο.Σε κανουν να πεισμωνεις και να μην θες να το βαλεις κατω
Μην φοβασαι την θλιψη,χωρις αυτην δεν θα καναμε σχεδον τιποτα..
Μην φοβασαι οταν βρεχεις το μαξιλαρι σου απο το κλαμα,ειναι λυτρωση να κλαις,ειναι ευτυχια να ξαλαφρωνεις.
Μην φοβασαι οταν φυσαει δυνατος αερας και βρονταει ο ουρανος....θα βγει ο ηλιος και παλι...

Μην φοβασαι ποτε οταν χανεις τον εαυτο σου,κατι αλλιωτικο θελει να γινει και παλευει να ξεφυγει...

Μην σταματησεις ποτε να πολεμας,μονο οι δειλοι το κανουν και εσυ δεν εισαι.

Καληνυχτα...

----------


## Marley

Alterego υπερwow...thanks!Θελω να ακουσω κ ενα Μην Ζητας μια απο αυτες τις μερες!
ps. Αν δεν το βρω θα σου κλεψω μερικα μπας κ... :P)

----------


## anoiksi

Σε ευχαριστω αλτερ...συνεχισε να γραφεις ολα τα ομορφα πραγματα που εχει η ψυχη σου και μοιρασου τα με εμας ολους, να δινεις δυναμη στους αδυναμους, οραμα στους απαισιοδοξους, μιλια σε αυτους που εχουν στερεψει...

----------


## anoiksi

Κι ενώ μοναχος συνεχίζω βαδίζοντας μες στο κενό
Πλήττω και όλο ανακαλύπτω τον Λυπημένο μου Καιρό
Αφήνω σ\' αυτόν μια ευκαιρία μήπως ματώσει και σωθεί
Ίσως το αίμα τον τρομάξει κι\' αρχίσει πάλι απ\' την αρχή....

----------


## anoiksi

Κι αν σκοτεινιάζω αγάπη μου, μη με φοβάσαι...

Δεν ειναι πολυ σοφο αυτο;

----------


## anoiksi

Τι συμβαινει στον ανθρωπο που τα παραταει απ\'το φοβο του ;\'\'

&lt;&lt;Δεν παθαινει τιποτα εκτος του οτι ποτε δεν θα μαθει. Ποτε δεν θα γινει ανθρωπος της γνωσης. Θα καταντησει πιθανον ενας θρασυδειλος η ενας ακακος , φοβισμενος ανθρωπος.&gt;&gt;.....

......&lt;&lt;Δεν πρεπει να τα παρατησει. Πρεπει να αψηφησει το φοβο του και εναντια σ\'αυτον να συνεχιζει να προχωραει ολοενα και πιο μπροστα. Να ειναι εντελως φοβισμενος και παρολ\'αυτα να μην σταματησει. Αυτος ειναι ο κανονας ! Και θαρθει η στιγμη που ο πρωτος εχθρος θα υποχωρησει. Ο ανθρωπος αρχιζει να αισθανεται σιγουρος για τον εαυτο του. Ο σκοπος του αρχιζει να γινεται πιο σταθερος. Η μαθηση παυει να ειναι κατι το τρομαχτικο.
Οταν φτασει η χαρουμενη αυτη στιγμη μπορει ο ανθρωπος να πει χωρις δισταγμο πως νικησε τον πρωτο φυσικο του εχθρο. &gt;&gt;


\"Η διδασκαλια του Δον Χουαν\" δια χειρος Carlos Castaneda

αλτερ, αυτο ακολουθει τα λογια σου...

----------


## anoiksi

\"Πάει κι απόψε τούτη η μέρα,
σαν βιασμένη Αφροδίτη...
μ` αποχαιρέτησε στο δρόμο,
μου `πε \"μην κλαις άλλο ξενύχτη.\"

Είναι τα μάτια μου πρησμένα
απ` το ποτό και τα τσιγάρα...
Θα ξαλαφρώσω την καρδιά μου,
με μια ξεκούρδιστη κιθάρα.

Θα πολεμήσω αυτό το βράδυ,
με του μυαλού μου τον Εχθρό...
Σ` αυτήν την μάχη όπως πάντα,
ο ηττημένος θα `μαι εγώ.

Κι έτσι στο τέλος κουρασμένος,
θα πέσω να ονειρευτώ...
Για μένα είναι τα όνειρά μου,
ο μόνος τρόπος ν` αμυνθώ... 

Καληνυχτα σε ολους και μην ξεχασετε να ονειρευτητε...μεσα απο τα ονειρα ζεις και ας σε σκοτωνουν οταν καταλαβαινεις οτι ηταν πραγματικα μονο ονειρα...ομως αξιζει...

----------


## narnia

Πάλι θα ονειρευτούμε χωρίς να ζούμε στο όνειρο. Δεν γίνεται η πεζή ζωή μας να γίνει ονειρεμένη. Δεν γίνεται γιατί έχουμε βάλει στο όνειρο χρώματα, μουσικές, όμορφους ανθρώπους, ωραίες στιγμές. Έχουμε βάλει στο όνειρο πανιά και ταξιδεύουμε. Κι όσο ομορφαίνει τ\'όνειρο...

----------


## anoiksi

ηθελα τοσο πολυ να σου χαρισω το ονειρο σου, το ταξιδι σου, το νησι σου με εικονες, ωστε να πλησιασεις λιγο πιο πολυ ακομα στο ονειρο, αλλα δεν ξερω πως να κανω upload ουτε το κουτακι με αυτην την λεξη βρισκω...ισως ειναι μονο για μερικους; Δεν ξερω...Στεναχωρηθηκα παντως που δεν μπορω να σου δωσω εικονα πραγματικη στο ονειρο....σχημα οξυμορο αυτο ε;....Πραγματικη εικονα στο ονειρο....Πως γινεται αυτο αφου ειναι ονειρο, ομως εμεις που δεν ξεχναμε ποτε να κανουμε ονειρα, μπορουμε να ζουμε το ονειρο σαν να ειναι πραγματικοτητα και οταν ξυπνησουμε απο αυτο ολα γινονται τοσο σκοτεινα και η φωτεινη ως τοτε ψυχη μας σβηνει την ελπιδα και την χαρα...αλλα εμεις παρολο αυτα συνεχιζουμε να ονειρευομαστε και ας υπαρχει αυτη η απαισια στιγμη που απλα καταλαβαινεις οτι ηταν ονειρο και τιποτα αλλο...μετα πλαθουμε ενα νεο ονειρο και περιμενουμε την ωρα που θα ξαναπληγωθουμε;

----------


## anoiksi

Χαλια μυνημα....εκατο φορες εγραψα την λεξη ονειρο...το καταλαβαμε ρε ανοιξη για το ονειρο μιλας ελεος μαζι σου....χαχα

----------


## anoiksi

Όνειρο ήταν...

Όνειρο ήταν, πως η μέρα χάθηκε από τα μάτια μου και η νύχτα δίχως αστερόφως έπεσε σαν πάπλωμα βαρύ πάνω στην ψυχή μου.
Έλεγε, το όνειρο, πως τα βήματα μου ήταν σιωπηλά αν και περπατούσα πάνω σε παγωμένο χιόνι. Πατημασιές πίσω δεν υπήρχαν και άλλος να μάθει πως κάποτε πέρασα από εδώ δεν θα υπάρξει.
Πήγαινα, λέει, σε μια βουνοκορφή για να φωνάξω στο φεγγάρι να εμφανιστεί κι αντί για την ολόλευκη λάμπα του ουρανού βγήκε ένα χέρι σαν σκιά, πιο σκοτεινό κι από το μαύρο το σκοτάδι. Και με έπιασε από το λαιμό να μου κόψει την ανάσα. Ύστερα έσφυξε γερά την καρδιά για να πάψουν οι παλμοί μου. Και τέλος άρπαξε την ψυχή μου και με βία να θέλει να την βγάλει.
Κι από τον πόνο τον πολύ, λέει, άρχισα να αλυχτάω. Τόσο δυνατά και φρικαλέα που το χέρι και η σκιά του χάθηκαν μέσα στις χαράδρες.
Το φεγγάρι βγήκε εκεί ψηλά, μαζί του και τα αστέρια και το πρόσωπο του ήταν ολοκάθαρο όσο γεμάτο ήταν και το φώς του. 

Εγώ, λέει το όνειρο, βρέθηκα γυμνός εκεί ψηλά στην κορυφή εξαντλημένος απ\'τον πόνο να μην μπορώ να κουνηθώ, με δυσκολία να αναπνέω.
Και το φεγγάρι το γλυκό να θέλει με το φώς του να με ζεστάνει.
Μα εγώ, λέει, αρνήθηκα και ζήτησα λίγο ακόμη να με αφήσει μέσα στο χιόνι. Να δώ αν η γη των κορυφών μπορεί να με αντέξει.

----------


## anoiksi

Μια καληνυχτα ευχομαι, απλη αγνη απο την καρδια μου...κανω βηματα, σημερα δεν ενιωσα δυνατο τον πονο τουλαχιστον δεν ηταν συνεχης...ειδικα τωρα που βγηκα εξω, ηταν ομορφα, ειχα πανω απο μηνα να γελασω με την ψυχη μου, ευχομαι να κρατησει...


Ηρθε ξανα η ωρα μου να κοιμηθω ωστε να πλασω καποιο ονειρο που θα με συντροφευσει ισως και οταν ειμαι ξυπνια 

εκτος απο πονο και βαθια αγαπη σημερα ενιωσα οτι υπαρχω εστω για μερικες στιγμες...

Σε χρειαζομαι, καλυνηχτα...

----------


## anoiksi

Ειμαι σουρωμενη;;;; Εγραψα αναποδα τα ι στο καληνυχτα, δεν το διορθωνω να παει να ..... η γραμματικη, ανθρωπινο δημιουργημα δεν ειναι μπορει να εχει κανει λαθος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Ειμαι σουρωμενη;;;; Εγραψα αναποδα τα ι στο καληνυχτα, δεν το διορθωνω να παει να ..... η γραμματικη, ανθρωπινο δημιουργημα δεν ειναι μπορει να εχει κανει λαθος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ανοιξη...
μου θύμησες εκείνον τον πολυαγαπημένο στίχο του Ελύτη..
Πιάσει το πρέπει απο τι γιώτα και γδάρε το ίσα με το πι....

Αχ άνοιξη, θέλει πολύ κουράγιο αυτό που λέει ο ποιητής μας...

----------


## anoiksi

Να σου πω την αληθεια το διαβαζω και το ξαναδιαβαζω το μυνημα σου, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω τι θελεις να μου πεις...μαλλον μαζι με τον πονο εχασα και το μυαλο μου ε;;;

----------


## anoiksi

Σημερα θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας κατι ομορφο....εκανα ενα βημα προς το καλυτερο....οχι οτι τα ξεχασα ολα, αλλα μου εδωσε τοσο πολυ δυναμη η διαπιστωση που εκανα τις τελευταιες μερες καθως και η χτεσινη μερα....Ειναι αστειο, αλλα χτες ενιωσα να πετανε ορισμενοι ανθρωποι την μασκα τους(δηλ.επιβεβαιωσαν οτι ενιωθα οτι νιωθουν για μενα, τελειωσε η υποκρισια τους επιτελους)...εκλεισα μαζι τους, ειναι σαν να μην περασαν ποτε απο την ζωη μου και να γυρισουν δεν τους θελω πια...το μονο που ζηταω ειναι να τους φερθει η ζωη ετσι οπως τους αξιζει...Δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου τι κανουν και πως ειναι, ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχουν....Εκανα το μεγαλυτερο δωρο στον εαυτο μου....τους αφησα να φυγουν απο την καρδια μου και τους συγχωρεσα, τους συγχωρεσα μεσα μου....Αξιζω ανθρωπους διπλα μου που να μου φερονται ομορφα, το κυριοτερο για μενα ειναι η ειλικρινια και η καλη καρδια, τετοιους μονο θα αφησω να ειναι διπλα μου....Οι αλλοι ολοι να μην πλησιασουν....αυτο ακριβως μου εδωσε δυναμη, πολυ δυναμη....ειναι περιεργο, πριν λιγες μερες νομιζα ακομα οτι δεν θα το αντεξω και εψαχνα απο που μπορω να αντλησω δυναμη και πνιγομουν.....τελικα η λυση ειναι να παρεις δυναμη απο το ιδιο το προβλημα....δεν νομισα οτι θα το εβλεπα τοσο γρηγορα γιατι σε μενα συνηθως διαρκει....ισως επειδη προσπαθω εδω και πολυ καιρο να το διωξω;;;τελοσπαντων σημασια εχει οτι παω στο καλυτερο....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Να σου πω την αληθεια το διαβαζω και το ξαναδιαβαζω το μυνημα σου, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω τι θελεις να μου πεις...μαλλον μαζι με τον πονο εχασα και το μυαλο μου ε;;;


Γλυκιά μου, αυτό που μου θύμησες με τους γραμματικούς κανόνες, είναι αυτή η φράση που λέει να διαλύσουμε κάθε \"πρέπει\" που φυτρώθηκε μέσα μας απο το περιβάλλον και να ζήσουμε με βάση τους ολοδικούς μας πόθους, ελεύθεροι  :Smile: 

Απλός συνειρμός.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> .....τελικα η λυση ειναι να παρεις δυναμη απο το ιδιο το προβλημα....


Συμφωνώ απέραντα με αυτό.
Το πρόβλημα και η πτώση μας, μας ανεβάζουν ψηλά, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που μας έριξαν χαμηλά, αρκεί να έχουμε θέληση για πάλη και για εξέλιξη.

----------


## anoiksi

ναι συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο που μου εκανες ποστ για τον Ελυτη....με μπερδεψε και αυτο ...Πιάσει το πρέπει απο τι γιώτα και γδάρε το ίσα με το πι....χαχα....μου αρεσουν weird γενικα οι συνειρμοι....και νομιζω μαλιστα οτι γραφω συνειρμικα...σε ευχαριστω λοιπον πολυ για το ποστ σου...και ναι οπως ειπα εδω μπορουν να γραφουν ολοι τις ποιο ασχετες (αυτο θα το βλεπει παντα μονο οι συγγραφης) σκεψεις...το καθετι ειναι συνδεδεμενο με κατι, επομενος μου αρεσει να διαβαζω πολυ τις σκεψεις αλλων και μεσω αυτων να δημιουργουμαι και να εξελισσομαι...εισαι υπεροχος ανθρωπος...να το θυμασαι...δεν σε ξερω προσωπικα δεν με ξερεις, αλλα νιωθω οτι μπορεις και εισαι διπλα στον κοσμο που σε εχει αναγκη, μεχρι και για μενα την ασχετη, γεματη αγαπη, στοργη και καλοσυνη, γεματο δυναμη να βοηθησεις...για να μου το βγαζεις μαλλον ισχυει, δεν μου το βγαζουν πολλοι ανθρωποι αυτο....

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> .....τελικα η λυση ειναι να παρεις δυναμη απο το ιδιο το προβλημα....
> 
> 
> ...


ναι τελικα ετσι ειναι, χαιρομαι που το επιβεβαιωνεις, δειχνει οτι τα βλεπω πιο καθαρα, να εισαι καλα...:-)

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα Ανοιξη απο την βροχερη Κυπρο  :Smile:  Ναι ναι απιστευτο αλλα βρεχει...και ειναι τοσο ομορφα.Η μυρωδια της βροχης ειναι ευωδιασμενη με ολα τα λουλουδια του κοσμου!

Τι αισιοδοξο το μηνυμα σου και ποσο αληθινο.Ειναι φορες που η απελπισια μας ειναι μεγαλη και οσο κι αν προσπαθουμε να την διωξουμε αυτη κολλαει πανω μας περισσοτερο.Ειναι σωστο αυτο που ειπες.Μεσα απο το προβλημα γινομαστε πιο δυνατοι και θα συμπληρωσω οτι θα συμβει αυτο οταν συνειδητοποιησουμε πως μπορουμε να αντλησουμε δυναμη και θα γινει και αυτο οταν πια εχουμε εστω και λιγο ηρεμησει..Εστω και λιγο αν αφησουμε τα σχοινια να ελευθερουσουν για λιγο την πνοη μας,να παρουμε καθαρο αερα..Και εσυ το εκανες και μπραβο σου και το πεισμα σου δεν σε απογοητευσε.Τωρα πια δεν ειναι οτι βρηκες την ευτυχια,μα βρηκες λιγο φως σε εκεινο ολο το σκοτεινο πεπλο που εριξες την αμοιρη ψυχη σου.Θελει τολμη,η ζωη δεν ειναι για τους δειλους και τους βολεμενους.Μην σταματησεις να παλευεις...Κρατησε οσα σε κανουν να νιωθεις καλα και ομορφα τα υπολοποι ειναι συμπληρωματα απλα....
Να εισαι καλα..
και μην σταματησεις να εκφραζεσαι και να γραφεις.Βοηθαει...

----------


## anoiksi

Alter, 
ειπα οτι αρχησα να αντλω δυναμη απο το ιδιο το προβλημα, οχι οτι εγινα πιο δυνατη...ειναι η δυναμη/πεισμα του ηττημενου που βρισκεται στο σταυροδρομι...να συνεχισει η να παραμεινει στα ιδια κλαιγοντας για ενα μελλον που ποτε δεν θα δει και χανοντας ετσι παλι χρονια απο την ζωη του...αποφασισα απλα μεσα μου οτι δεν το αξιζω ολο αυτο και προσπαθω να σταματησω να πληγωνω τον εαυτο μου και να τον ποναω...εδωσα τα παντα, εδωσα οτι μπορουσα να δωσω και αν αυτο δεν ηταν αρκετο απλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο...Ποναει και θα ποναει για παντα γιατι απλα ηταν αληθινο, ημουν αληθινη (μιλαω και στο παρελθον) και επισης θα αφησω ενα πολυ πολυ μικρο κομματι μεσα μου, που θα κρυψω ολες εκεινες τις στιγμες που με εκαναν να νιωθω αγαπη και θα τις κρατησω για παντα δικες μου...αυτες τουλαχιστον δεν μπορει κανεις να μου τις κλεψει και για μενα θα ειναι παντα αληθινες...
Ακομα νιωθω απελπισμενη, ανυμπορη και αδυναμη για οτιδηποτε, αλλα οπως λες ηρθε λιγο φως στο σκοταδι...Αρχισα να σκεφτομαι τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να μην νιωθω οτι ενιωθα και απο εκει αντλω πιστη οτι μπορω να γινω κατι αλλο...οχι για τους αλλους, αλλα για μενα...εγω θελω και πρεπει να αλλαξω...Ενα σημειο που πρεπει να αλλαξω ειναι να μην ειμαι τοσο συναισθηματικη, γιατι αυτο το συναισθημα μου με εχει σκοτωσει πολλες φορες....ευτυχως ομως που κατα βαθος ειμαι αισιοδοξος ανθρωπος και ετσι ποτε δεν πεφτω χωρις να ξανασηκωθω...Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω ακομα μερικα πραγματα και ισως δεν θα τα πιστεψω και ποτε, αλλα τουλαχιστον προσπαθω να τα απομακρυνω πια απο το παρον μου, γιατι με εμποδιζουν να συνεχισω...δεν εχει νοημα να στεκεσαι με την πανοπλια ετοιμος να παλεψεις, ενω ο πολεμος εχει ηδη κριθει σε αλλη μαχη και το μονο που μπορεις να καταφερεις ειναι να σκοτωθεις...

----------


## anoiksi

Φιλοι μου....
Θα ηθελα αυτο το βραδυ να μοιραστω μαζι σας ενα τοπιο, που μου χαρισε τοσο πολυ ηρεμια εκει που δεν το περιμενα, οτι εστω για μερικα λεπτα θα μπορουσα να νιωσω απλα μονο γαληνη και αλλο τιποτα...

Πεσμενα πολλα φυλλα κατω στην ασφαλτο, χρωματιζουν την ψυχη μου με τα φθινοπωρινα χρωματα...κοκκινο, κιτρινο, πρασινο, καφε...περπατω αναμεσα τους και ο ηχος τους αντηχει στα αυτια μου, γνωριμος αλλα και τοσο καινουριος...Αφοσιωθηκα και ακουσα να μου λεει εισαι ελευθερη, γινε ελευθερη, οπως εμεις απελευθερωθηκαμε απο τα δεσμα του δεντρου...ειναι ομορφα να πετας απο εδω και απο εκει και να χαριζεις στα παιδια ομορφες στιγμες, καθως μαζευουν στη χουφτα τους οσα απο εμας μπορουν για να χαρουν μετα με την πτωση μας καθως μας πεταν ψηλα και αυτα μες στη μεση...σταματησα και κοιταξα ψηλα και ειδα τα δεντρα πανω μου να αγκαλιαζονται...ναι δεξια και αριστερα μου ειχα δεντρα και μπροστα μου μονο φυλλα...λαμπυριζαν σαν χρυσο...εζησα εκεινη την στιγμη που κανουν ενα συγγραφεα η εναν ζωγραφο/καλλιτεχνη να θελει αμεσως να αποθανατισει την σκηνη...Μα εγω δεν χρειαζομαι κατι για να μου την θυμιζει, γιατι θα την εχω στην καρδια μου και απο εκει θα φυγει μονο οταν εγω την διωξω και αυτο δεν θα το κανω ποτε, γιατι μου εδωσε τοσα πολλα...

----------


## anoiksi

Στίχοι: Νικόλας Άσιμος
Μουσική: Νικόλας Άσιμος
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Νικόλας Άσιμος

Δε θέλω καρδιά μου να κλαις για όσα περάσαμε χθες,
χαλάσανε τόσα πολλά μα βρες μονοπάτι ξανά,
δεν ξέρει ο κόσμος να ζει, κατέβα να πάμε πεζοί,
εκεί που καθένας ζητά να βρει τη μιλιά του ξανά.

Τον πόλεμο μισώ κι απ\' τη ζωή αποζητώ,
να μη μου μείνει μόνο το παράπονο
κι ας ήταν μια φορά να μ\' είχες πάρει αγκαλιά,
το ξέρω σου ζητώ πάρα πολλά.

Δε θέλω καρδιά μου να κλαις για όσα περάσαμε χτες,
δανείσου κι εσύ μια φορά και βρες μονοπάτι ξανά
κι αν χάνεις αυτό που σε ζει δεν έφταιξες μόνον εσύ,
αξίζει να ζουν σαν παιδιά εκείνοι που έχουν καρδιά.

Τον πόλεμο ζητώ για μια ζωή που δεν τη ζω,
να μην μου μείνει μόνο το παράπονο
κι ας ήταν μια φορά να δεις μικρέ μου φουκαρά,
πως μαλακώνω σαν δε μου μιλάς σκληρά.

Τον πόλεμο μισώ κι απ\' τη ζωή αποζητώ,
να μη μου μείνει μόνο το παράπονο
κι ας ήταν μια φορά να μ\' είχες πάρει αγκαλιά,
το ξέρω σου ζητώ πάρα πολλά.

Aυτους τους γλυκους στιχους τους αφιερωνω στην καρδια μου...η μουσικη δινει βαλσαμο στην καρδια...

----------


## anoiksi

Οπως παιξαν θα παιξω ηρθε η δικια μου σειρα, να δουμε ποση δυναμη εχουν εκεινοι να πολεμησουν για μενα....αρχισα απο χτες, το συνεχισα σημερα...να δουμε...τι θα κερδισω αν παιξω με τον κανονα, οπως μου φερθηκες θα σου φερθω...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Aυτους τους γλυκους στιχους τους αφιερωνω στην καρδια μου...η μουσικη δινει βαλσαμο στην καρδια...


Αχ τι γλυκιά αφιέρωση άνοιξη...!!!!
Πάντα τέτοιες πολύτιμες στιγμές αγάπης με τον εαυτό σου σου εύχομαι :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Ευχαριστω Αρσι....ειναι αυτες οι βραδιες που δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα αλλο παρα να βασανιζεσαι και να πληγωνεσαι....και αφου δεν εχει μεινει κανεις αλλος για να δοσεις τα τοσα πολλα που νιωθεις και αισθανεσαι, γιατι νιωθεις μονος, εισαι μονος σου απομενει μονο να τα χαρισεις στον εαυτο σου που ειναι ο μονος που δεν θα σε αφισει ποτε...να χαιδεψεις λιγο μονος την καρδια και την ψυχη σου, γιατι δεν το κανει κανεις αλλος...ευχαριστω πολυ για την ευχη ηταν και αυτη σαν μια ζεστη αγκαλια...να εισαι καλα...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ....και αφου δεν εχει μεινει κανεις αλλος για να δοσεις τα τοσα πολλα που νιωθεις και αισθανεσαι, γιατι νιωθεις μονος, εισαι μονος σου απομενει μονο να τα χαρισεις στον εαυτο σου που ειναι ο μονος που δεν θα σε αφισει ποτε...να χαιδεψεις λιγο μονος την καρδια και την ψυχη σου, γιατι δεν το κανει κανεις αλλος...


είναι οι στιγμές που μας αναγκάζουν να στρέψουμε το βλέμμα σε μας,να προσφέρουμε αγάπη σε μας αφού δεν το κάναμε πριν μείνουμε μόνοι....
είναι οι στιγμές που έρχονται για το καλό μας,να μας δείξουν μερικές φορές και σκληρά πόσο αναγκαίο είναι να μας αγαπάμε,πρώτα απ\'όλα εμάς γιατί όντος έτσι είναι,στην ουσία κ εν τέλει τόσο κοντά μας κ για πάντα μόνο εμάς έχουμε.

είναι οι στιγμές που νιώθουμε πόσο όμορφο είναι να μας αγαπάμε....
κ μετά προχωράμε στη γοητεία της προσφοράς του ξεχασμένου εαυτού μας.

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ....και αφου δεν εχει μεινει κανεις αλλος για να δοσεις τα τοσα πολλα που νιωθεις και αισθανεσαι, γιατι νιωθεις μονος, εισαι μονος σου απομενει μονο να τα χαρισεις στον εαυτο σου που ειναι ο μονος που δεν θα σε αφισει ποτε...να χαιδεψεις λιγο μονος την καρδια και την ψυχη σου, γιατι δεν το κανει κανεις αλλος...
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι Arsi, ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι.....,,και μετά προχωράμε στη γοητεία της προσφοράς του ξεχασμένου εαυτού μας,,......

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα....
Δεν ειπα οτι εισαι δυνατη οσο ποτε,ειπα απλα οτι τωρα πια θα αρχισεις να αντιλαμβανεσαι πως εισαι πιο δυνατη απο οτι πριν.Μεσα σπο τον πονο,την απελπισια βγαινουν παντοτε πραγματα θετικα.Ειναι βαλσαμο να υποφερεις γιατι μετα ανακαλυπτεις πτυχες του εαυτου σου που ουτε φανταζοσουν οτι εχεις.Συγνωμη που θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα το να γινει λιγο πιο συναισθηματικη ειναι περα για περα δυσκολο.Αυτη εισαι και αυτη εμαθες να εισαι.Ειναι δυσκολο να υποταξεις την καρδια σου να μην νιωθει,ειναι δυσκολο να την φυλακιζεις.Μην το κανεις..θα σε πνιγει περισσοτερο.
Γιαυτο σου λεω γλυκεια μου ειναι καλυτερα να αλλαζεις πραγματα που μπορεις και πρεπει και θες..και ασε τον συναισθηματισμο σου να σε παρασερνει,ανρθωπος εισαι.Μην πνιγεσαι και απελπιζεσαι να αλλαξεις κατι που στην ουσια ειναι ομορφο.Απλα δεν καταφερες να το νιωσεις τοσο ομορφο οσο ειναι.Μεσα απο τον πονο εχουμε θυμο για το ποσο συναισθηματικοι ειμαστε τελικα.ΕΙναι μαγεια να νιωθεις τοσα συναισθηματα για οτιδηποτε.Ακομη και πονο.......ο συναισθηματισμος σου σε κανει γλυκο πλασμα μην το ξεχνας..Οσο κι αν υποφερεις.Θα απελπιζεσαι κι αλλο μα καθε μερα που περνα θα αντιλαμβανεσαι το γιατι και το τι πρεπει να κανεις..Απλα πρεπει να βλεπεις,μην κλεινεις τα ματια..Οπως καταφερες και ειδες αυτο το ομορφο τοπιο που εγραψες.Που με ταξιδεψες..Τοσοι και τοσοι ανθρωποι περασαν απο εκεινα τα δεντρα και εσυ μπορεσες να νιωσεις τοσα συναισθηματα.Ειναι ευλογια...

\"και μετά προχωράμε στη γοητεία της προσφοράς του ξεχασμένου εαυτού μας\"
Ειναι απλα πανεμορφο αυτο που ειπες...

Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## anoiksi

Alterego, 
αυτο \"και μετά προχωράμε στη γοητεία της προσφοράς του ξεχασμένου εαυτού μας\", 
το ειπε η arsi, εμενα απλα μου αρεσε και το ξαναεγραψα, ναι ειναι απλα πανεμορφο και μου γεμισε την ψυχη μου....

Η γινεσαι πιο δυνατος η παραδινεις τα οπλα και εγω επειδη δεν ειναι η φυση μου να τα παρατω και να μην παλευω, θα παλεψω, θα αγωνιστω αυτην την φορα μονο για μενα...

Δεν καταλαβα καλα, μου λες οσο θα απελπιζομαι θα αντιλαμβανομαι το γιατι...δεν το κατανοω αυτο...Δηλαδη μεσα απο την απελπισια μου θα καταλαβω γιατι εγινε οτι εγινε και γιατι επρεπε να νιωσω ετσι και θα βρω την λυση στην απελπισια μου;;;Εξηγησε το μου σε παρακαλω...

Για τον εαυτο μου θα κρατησω τα ομορφα συναισθηματα, γιατι του αξιζει επιτελους μια ματια προσοχης, απλα ο συναισθηματισμος μου και η πλατια μου κατανοηση για τους αλλους δεν με εχει βοηθησει και πολυ στην ζωη μου και αυτο θελω να το διωξω, αυτο φταιει που ειμαι ετσι και αυτο φταιει που δεν περνω ποτε αυτο που θελω...ολοι ξερουν οτι δεν προκειτε να τους παρεξηγησω, οτι θα καταλαβω...Βαρεθηκα να δειχνω κατανοηση...ναι δεν διαφωνω ειναι πολυ ομορφο και αυτη ειμαι αλλα το εφαγα πια με το κουταλι, δεν το θελω, το μισω...Θα κραταω τα συναισθηματα μου και καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μου ισως καποιος ανθρωπος να μου ξαναξυπνηση την αναγκη αυτη...Τωρα δεν το θελω...Το μονο που θελω ειναι να προστατεψω την ψυχη μου, που ειναι πληγωμενη....δεν εχω αλλο φτερα...Δεν μπορω να διωξω το συναισθημα απο μεσα μου, αλλα μπορω τουλαχιστον να μην το δειχνω....Νιωθω απογοητευση απο ανθρωπους και καταστασεις και αυτο οφειλεται στο γεγονος οτι εγω ενιωσα ενω εκεινοι οχι...αρα για να προστατεψω εμενα νομιζω οτι ειναι το μονο που μπορω να κανω....Ας με νιωσουν και ας με νοιαστουν οι αλλοι τωρα, εγω δεν διαθετω τετοια δυναμη και αλλωστε αυτοι που δεν αξιζουν συνηθως αποκτουν παραπανω πραγματα...αν ειναι ετσι ας το δοκιμασω και αυτο ισως να αξιζει και ας προδωσω ενα κομματι του εαυτου μου ετσι και αλλιως προδωμενη θα βγω τουλαχιστον τωρα θα πω οτι προσπαθησα να διορθωσω κατι...

Σε ευχαριστω....Καληνυχτα...!!!!!!

----------


## Arsi

Άνοιξη μου εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα κ προσπαθώ κ γω είναι ένα μεγάλο ΝΑΙ στον συναισθηματισμό γιατί εκτός απ\'τα πολύ άσχημα συναισθήματα υπάρχουν κ τα πολύ όμορφα.Ένας συναισθηματικός άνθρωπος έχει την ικανότητα νομίζω να νιώσει πολύ όμορφα συναισθήματα που χωρίς αυτό το κομμάτι θα έχανε πολύτιμα πράγματα.Άρα είναι προσόν.

ΑΛΛΑ απ\'την άλλη,όπως οι 2 όψεις ενός νομίσματος έχει κ την ΄κακή΄ του πλευρά κ εκεί χρειάζεται ο διαχειρισμός του.Είναι μερικοί άνθρωποι στις ζωές μας που εκλαμβάνουν μαργαριτάρια σαν σκουπίδια.Κ αυτά τα μαργαριτάρια μπορεί να είναι συναισθήματα ή δόσιμο ψυχής που δεν τα αξίζουν αφού κ δε μπορούν να αναγνωρίσουν την αξία τους.
Επίσης μια κακή του πλευρά είναι να θολώνει το πεδίο,την αντικειμενικότητα μιας κατάστασης,να δονεί υπέρμετρα έντονα σε μια δύκολη κατάσταση.
Όπως κ σε μερικούς ανθρώπους,έτσι κ για μερικές καταστάσεις είναι άχρηστα...χωρίς αξία....κ εκεί δεν έχουν χώρο.

Είμαι υπέρ του συναισθήματος αλλά ακόμα πιο υπέρ στον διαχειρισμό του.
Ναι,είναι δικαίωμά σου να τα κρατάς για σένα,να τα προσφέρεις σε όποιον θες κ αφού δεις ότι τα αξίζει,τα αναγνωρίζει,τα σέβεται που δεν τα κακοποιεί είτε αγνοώντας τα,είτε εκμεταλεύοντάς τα,είτε...κ.λ.π. γιατί είναι πολύτιμα διαμαντάκια της ψυχής σου κ θέλουν ανάλογη φροντίδα.

Ο συναισθηματισμός είναι μέσα μας,είναι ένα πολύτιμο χάρισμα κ αυτό μπορούμε να το δούμε πιο έντονα αν μάθουμε να τον χρησιμοποιούμε προς όφελός μας.

Αν συμπεριφερόμαστε στα συναισθήματα μας με σεβασμό κ τα μοιραζόμαστε-προσφέρουμε σε ανθρώπους που αξίζουν την ομορφιά τους κ πρώτον κ καλύτερο τον εαυτό μας....

----------


## weird

Τα αληθινά πράγματα, πονάνε.
Τα αληθινά πράγματα γεννάνε πολλά συναισθήματα. 
Τις στιγμές εκείνες καλή μου Ανοιξη, κανένας δεν μπορεί να σου τις στερήσει.
Υποφέρω κι εγώ από την ανάμνηση μιας απώλειάς μου και σκέφτομαι αυτό.
Παρά το πόσο πληγώθηκα, θα θυμάμαι τα πάντα με αγάπη και στην χούφτα μου θα κρατώ με ευγνωμοσύνη τις στιγμές ευτυχίας που έζησα.

Άνοιξη…. Η ευαισθησία είναι βαρύ φορτίο, πολύ βαρύ μα και πολύτιμο γι΄αυτόν που το κουβαλά. 

«Πεσμενα πολλα φυλλα κατω στην ασφαλτο, χρωματιζουν την ψυχη μου με τα φθινοπωρινα χρωματα...κοκκινο, κιτρινο, πρασινο, καφε...περπατω αναμεσα τους και ο ηχος τους αντηχει στα αυτια μου, γνωριμος αλλα και τοσο καινουριος...Αφοσιωθηκα και ακουσα να μου λεει εισαι ελευθερη, γινε ελευθερη, οπως εμεις απελευθερωθηκαμε απο τα δεσμα του δεντρου...ειναι ομορφα να πετας απο εδω και απο εκει και να χαριζεις στα παιδια ομορφες στιγμες, καθως μαζευουν στη χουφτα τους οσα απο εμας μπορουν για να χαρουν μετα με την πτωση μας καθως μας πεταν ψηλα και αυτα μες στη μεση...σταματησα και κοιταξα ψηλα και ειδα τα δεντρα πανω μου να αγκαλιαζονται...ναι δεξια και αριστερα μου ειχα δεντρα και μπροστα μου μονο φυλλα...λαμπυριζαν σαν χρυσο...εζησα εκεινη την στιγμη που κανουν ενα συγγραφεα η εναν ζωγραφο/καλλιτεχνη να θελει αμεσως να αποθανατισει την σκηνη...Μα εγω δεν χρειαζομαι κατι για να μου την θυμιζει, γιατι θα την εχω στην καρδια μου και απο εκει θα φυγει μονο οταν εγω την διωξω και αυτο δεν θα το κανω ποτε, γιατι μου εδωσε τοσα πολλα...»
Με έκανες να δακρύσω από συγκίνηση…. Η γλυκιά έκσταση που βίωσες, η επαφή με την ίδια την φύση, έχουνε γίνει μέρος όλα αυτά των λόγων σου, γιατί πρόκειται για λόγια που ακτινοβολούν και που είναι ικανά να κάνουν μια ψυχή να ανατριχιάσει….
Καλή μου Άνοιξη, πόσο τυχερή είσαι που έχεις το χάρισμα της βαθιάς ευαισθησίας, πόσα μπορείς να βλέπεις και να ακούς…

«αφου δεν εχει μεινει κανεις αλλος για να δοσεις τα τοσα πολλα που νιωθεις και αισθανεσαι, γιατι νιωθεις μονος, εισαι μονος σου απομενει μονο να τα χαρισεις στον εαυτο σου που ειναι ο μονος που δεν θα σε αφισει ποτε...να χαιδεψεις λιγο μονος την καρδια και την ψυχη σου, γιατι δεν το κανει κανεις άλλος»
Άνοιξη…. Η μοναξιά σου είναι κάτι ευλογημένο. Κι ας πονάει. Κι ας μην την διάλεξες.
Ήρθε η ώρα να ακούσεις τους χτύπους της δικής σου καρδιάς, το τραγούδι της δικής σου ψυχής, να σε αγαπήσεις, όσο ποτέ άλλοτε! Και στο μυστήριο τούτο, δεν χωράνε άλλοι… Μόνο εσύ, τα κιτρινωπά φύλλα και ο χρόνος…

Γράφει η Άρσι… « και μετά προχωράμε…. Στη γοητεία της προσφοράς του ξεχασμένου εαυτού μας»… Πόση δύναμη έχουν τούτα τα λόγια. 
Έτσι είναι. Εκεί, στο καλύβι της μοναξιάς και την απομόνωσης, αναδύεται από μέσα μας ο ξεχασμένος εαυτός, ζωγραφισμένος με μελωδίες ολοδικές μας και με μια λάμψη συμπαντική.
Έχει γοητεία τόση και για μας τους ίδιους… μέχρι να τον προσφέρουμε πάλι, μέχρι να τον χάσουμε πάλι, μέχρι να τον ξαναβρούμε, έως ότου η ανάγκη για μοίρασμα και επικοινωνία μας καθορίσουν πάλι… Ένας κύκλος λοιπόν, όμοιος με εκείνον που διαγράφουν οι εποχές.

Όσον αφορά τον συναισθηματισμό, δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο με όσα εύστοχα λέει η Άρσι μας…

Το να είσαι δυνατή δεν σημαίνει να προδώσεις αυτό το κομμάτι του εαυτού σου, αλλά το να μάθεις να σε προστατεύεις από τους άλλους, μένοντας ακέραιη μέσα σου καλή μου.
¨Είμαστε όλοι δίπλα σου : )

----------


## anoiksi

Arsi σε ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ...

Ειδικα γιαυτα σου τα λογια ,,....Επίσης μια κακή του πλευρά είναι να θολώνει το πεδίο,την αντικειμενικότητα μιας κατάστασης,να δονεί υπέρμετρα έντονα σε μια δύκολη κατάσταση....,,

Εχεις τοσο δικιο, αλλα πες μου πως τα διαχειριζεσαι τα συναισθηματα;;;Λες μεχρι εκει θα νιωσω και τελειωσε η λες ως εδω φτανει πια να νιωθω;;;Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο αυτο μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω...Επειδη ακριβως βαρεθικα να νιωθω και επειδη δεν εχω την δυναμη να το ρυθμισω η καλυτερα δεν ξερω πως ρυθμιζεται δεν ειναι πιο καλα να προσπαθησω να μην νιωθω για τους αλλους παρα μονο για μενα;;
Ναι ξερω ειναι πολυ ομορφο χαρισμα, αλλα με εχει πληγωσει τοσο πολυ....Δεν κανω σχεσεις γενικα επειδη θελω να εχω κοσμο γυρω μου, τον εχω μπολικο, απλα διαλεγω με ποιους θελω να ειμαι φιλη και τους αγαπαω με την αληθινη εννοια της λεξεως...Εχω φιλους, δικους μου ανθρωπους γυρω μου 20 χρονια και ειμαι μολις 26...Το λεω αυτο για να σας δειξω οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που με αγαπησαν γιαυτο που ειμαι και γιαυτους θα παραμεινω αυτη που γνωρισαν, αλλα και να αλλαξω δεν θα με παρεξηγησουν απλα γιατι με ξερουν και με αγαπουν οπως και να ειμαι...Δεν θελω αλλο να νιωθω και να αγαπω ατομα και καταστασεις που δεν ειναι αληθινα απεναντι μου και να κλαιω για εκεινους που δεν μπορεσαν να δουν στην ψυχη μου...Το μεγαλο μου λαθος ειναι ισως οτι προσπαθω να δω το καλο σε καθε ανθρωπο και δεν σταματαω να ελπιζω και οταν βλεπω κατι που δεν ειναι σωστο φτανω μεχρι τα ακρα μεχρι να μην αντεξω αλλο και να πεσω αποτομα....Πεστε μου τωρα δεν αξιζει να μην ειμαι τοσο συναισθηματικη;;;...Γιατι να κανω πραγματα που στεναχωρουν και πιεζουν εμενα απλα για να μην κανω να νιωσουν ασχημα η πιεσμενη οι αλλοι....Μηπως τελικα δεν ειμαι ευαισθητη αλλα φοβαμαι την απορριψη;;; Ποσο πληγωνει η απορριψη απο τους ανθρωπους που αγαπας η ενιωσες κατι αληθινο!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Βειρτ μου, 

Να θυμασαι και να κρατησεις ολες εκεινες τις ομορφες και γλυκες στιγμες, ειναι δικες σου...ειναι αυτες απο τις οποιες θα αντλησεις δυναμη και κουραγιο...

Δεν εχω μαθει να προστατευω τον εαυτο μου γιατι παντα πιστευα μονο στο καλο, οτι κανεις δεν θα μου κανει κακο, κανεις δεν θα θελει να με δει να υποφερω και θα κανει τα αδυνατα δυνατα να με βοηθησει...εκανα λαθος, εκρινα με αυτα που θα εκανα εγω....παντα ειχα επλιδα να με συντροφευει στο δρομο μου...δεν την θελω ουτε αυτη, μονο για μενα θα την κρατησω ωστε καποια στιγμη να δω το φως και παλι ολοκαθαρο....Πως θα διωξω ολες αυτες τις βαριες ευθυνες που μου ριχνω;;;Ειναι αβασταχτο αυτο που κανω τωρα σε μενα...Ποναω τον εαυτο μου για να ξυπνησει απο το ονειρο που νομιζε πως ζει, να τον ξυπνησω να δει καθαρα τον εφιαλτη του κοσμου, να καταλαβει επιτελους οτι δεν εχει νοημα να νιωθει για αλλους πια...νοημα εχει να νιωθει και να αγαπα τον εαυτο του...

Τι κριμα που δεν ζω σε αλλη εποχη....δεν ειναι αυτος ο κοσμος για μενα...

Σε ευχαριστω γλυκια μου...Οποτε θελεις γραψε μου...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Arsi σε ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ...
> 
> Ειδικα γιαυτα σου τα λογια ,,....Επίσης μια κακή του πλευρά είναι να θολώνει το πεδίο,την αντικειμενικότητα μιας κατάστασης,να δονεί υπέρμετρα έντονα σε μια δύκολη κατάσταση....,,
> 
> Εχεις τοσο δικιο, αλλα πες μου πως τα διαχειριζεσαι τα συναισθηματα;;;Λες μεχρι εκει θα νιωσω και τελειωσε η λες ως εδω φτανει πια να νιωθω;;;Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο αυτο μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω...Επειδη ακριβως βαρεθικα να νιωθω και επειδη δεν εχω την δυναμη να το ρυθμισω η καλυτερα δεν ξερω πως ρυθμιζεται δεν ειναι πιο καλα να προσπαθησω να μην νιωθω για τους αλλους παρα μονο για μενα;;
> ..................
> ....Μηπως τελικα δεν ειμαι ευαισθητη αλλα φοβαμαι την απορριψη;;; Ποσο πληγωνει η απορριψη απο τους ανθρωπους που αγαπας η ενιωσες κατι αληθινο!!!


Ax γλυκιά μου άνοιξη μακάρι να υπήρχε ένα κουμπάκι που να ρυθμίζει τα συναισθήματά μας...!!!!!
η μάλλον υπάρχει μέσα μας κ η ρύθμιση γίνεται κάπως αυτόματα,μη συνειδητά.

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει ως στιγμής στη διαχείρηση τους ουσιαστικό ρόλο παίζει η αγάπη για τον εαυτό μας καταρχάς κ στη συνέχεια εξίσου σημαντική η αυτογνωσία.Το να έχεις δει μέσα σου ποιους επιλέγεις,γιατί,τι θες απ\'τους άλλους όπως επίσης κ πέρα απ\'τις προσωπικές σχέσεις,γενικότερα μια α συνειδητοποίηση της ζωής σου κ των πράξεων σου.
Σε μένα έγινε μια μόνιμη αλλαγή μετά από 3,5-4 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας.
Βέβαια έχω δουλειά ακόμα γιατί έχουν μείνει συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις που πυροδοτούν επίσης συγκεκριμένες έντονες συναισθηματικές καταστάσεις αλλά αυτό ξεφεύγει απ\'την απλή διαχείρηση του συναισθήματος,σε μένα \'παίζουν΄ βιώματα που με έχουν στιγματίσει οπότε κ \'αρρωστήσει\' πές το κ έτσι...

Ρωτάς αν είναι καλύτερα να πάρεις την εσωτερική απόφαση να μη νιώθεις για τους άλλους αλλά μόνο για σένα.Καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του ανάλογα με το τι τον κάνει να νιώθει καλά...μπορείς όντος να πεισμώσει κάποιος τόσο πολύ μέσα του κ να κινητοποιήσει δυνάμεις που θα σβήσουν το συναισθηματισμό του ή την εξωτερίκευσή του τέλος πάντων,να τον θάψουν αλλά πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει μια ζωή χωρίς συναισθήματα για άλλους ανθρώπους?για όλους τους ανθρώπους?κ αν όχι για όλους για ποιους?πως τους διαλέγεις....
Την απάντηση την ξέρεις μόνο εσύ,ανάλογα με τι θες κ τι έχεις ανάγκη.


Φόβος απόρριψης κ όχι ευαισθησία?δλδ να έχεις ευαισθησία στην απόρριψη.....μήπως απλά έχεις πληγωθεί πολύ από μία απόρριψη?μήπως ένιωσες πρόσφατα προδωμένη?

Αν ναι κοίτα να σε φροντίσεις πρώτα απ\'όλα.δώσε αγάπη σε σένα να γλυκάνεις,να γιατρέψεις την πληγή σου κ μετά σκέφτεσαι για το τι θα κάνεις από δω κ πέρα κ τι θες απ\'τη ζωή σου.Επικεντρώσου ένα διάστημα σε σένα....

Όλα θα πάνε καλά :Smile:  είναι πολύ θετικό που νιώθεις τόσο έντονη την επιθυμία να δώσεις στον εαυτό σου :Smile: 
Kάντο κ όσο πιο πολύ θα τον αγαπάς τόσο αυτός θα σου δείχνει το δρόμο της προσωπικής σου ευτυχίας :Smile: τόσο θα ξεδιαλύνει το τοπίο κ θα φανερώνονται οι απαντήσεις για τα ερωτήματά σου κ τότε θα δεις κ όλα αυτά που ρωτάς σήμερα....

Υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι μέσα σου,καθαρό,ανέγγιχτο κ μέσα απ\'την αγάπη για σένα θα πλησιάζει όλο και πιο πολύ κοντά σου για να σε οδηγεί.Ένα \'σοφό΄,δικό σου κομμάτι.

----------


## anoiksi

Ναι ειναι μεγαλη η επιθυμια μου να δωσω πραγματα στον εαυτο μου....τοσο καιρο δεν τον κοιταξα και ειμαι ευτυχης πραγματικα που το νιωθω....ισως φταιει και το γεγονος οτι νιωθω γενικα την απορριψη στην ζωη μου (παρολο που πιστευω αν με γνωριζες θα ελεγες οτι λεω βλακιες...), ετσι το νιωθω ομως εγω, πιθανο γιατι δεν ειμαι φιλη μαζι του, γιατι δεν το αγαπω...Μονο ομως αν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου μπορεις να πετυχεις πραγματα, γιαυτο και εχω αυτην την μεγαλη αναγκη να δωσω πραγματα...Θελω να τον κανω πιο καλο, πιο ποιοτικο...και δεν θελω να το κανω με την βοηθεια καποιον, πιστευω οτι αν θελεις κατι στο βαθμο που δεν εξαρταται απο αλλους μπορεις να το καταφερεις αν πεισμωσεις...Ναι δεν λεω θα ηταν βοηθεια, αλλα οταν θα με ξαναδημιουργησω θα πω οτι ειμαι αυτοδημιουργητη χαχα....αποφασισα να παρω λιγο διαστημα για μενα....θελω να ζησω λιγο μονη μου, η μοναξια ειναι πολλες φορες δημιουργηκη...Θελω να μαθω πραγματα (πχ. Αγγλικα), χρειαζομαι να στραφω στην τεχνη, στην φιλοσοφια, στην ψυχολογια και στην κλασσικη λογοτεχνια (απο αυτην θα αντλω την δυναμη μου, εφοσον επιλεγω την μοναξια μου με εχει ξαναβοηθησει αλλοστε)...και τελος και με την αλλαγη της δουλειας μου (ευχομαι το Δεκεμβρη) ισως νιωσω μεγαλυτερη αυτοπεποιθηση...το μονο που ευχομαι ειναι να καταφερω να τηρησω αυτο το προγραμμα, να κανω το μεγαλυτερο δωρο στον εαυτο μου....

Σε ευχαριστω Arsi τοσο πολυ, μου δινουν πολυ δυναμη τα λογια σου...ειναι μεσα απο την καρδια σου....ασχετο ο Οσκαρ Ουαιλντ μετραει, αλλα το μονο που καταφερα να διαβασω ειναι το πορτρετο του Ντοριαν Γκρει...Ποιο θεωρεις ως το καλυτερο;;;Να το παρω για διαβασμα;;;Μιας και ειδα οτι σου αρεσει...Δεν εχω και πολυ ιδεα...Τωρα διαβαζω ακομα τον ηλιθιο του Ντοστογιεφσκι, βασικα εδω και πολυ καιρο αλλα ειναι ατελειωτο το ατιμο σχεδον 1000 σελιδες...ελεος..χαχα..τι αποψη εχεις με αυτα που εχω σκοπο να κανω;;;Τα θεωρεις μηπως υπεκφυγη απο τα πραγματα που με απασχολουν;;;Εγω τα βλεπω ως δρομο να βρω την ηρεμια μου...και το κυριοτερο να μην σκεφτομαι συνεχως τα ιδια και τα ιδια... 


Υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι μέσα σου,καθαρό,ανέγγιχτο κ μέσα απ\'την αγάπη για σένα θα πλησιάζει όλο και πιο πολύ κοντά σου για να σε οδηγεί.Ένα \'σοφό΄,δικό σου κομμάτι.

Μου αρεσε πολυ αυτο που ειπες, θελω να ψαξω να το βρω αυτο το κομματι...

Να εισαι καλα...Μου εδωσες δυναμη ωστε να μπορεσω να βγω εξω αισιοδοξη....και ευχομαι να περασω καλα...Σε ευχαριστω πολυ...Συνεχισε να μου μιλας ειναι αληθινα τα λογια σου...και αν δεις καμια φορα οτι βλεπω λαθος τα πραγματα η σκεφτομαι λαθος μην διστασεις να μου το πεις, μονο ετσι εξελισσομαστε...Καλο βραδυ...

----------


## Arsi

Άνοιξή μου διαβάζοντάς σε μου ήρθε μια πολύ θετική αίσθηση!
Πολύ χαίρομαι :Smile:  :Smile: 
Mου άρεσαν τα λόγια σου,η δύναμή σου,η αισιοδοξία σου,τα σχέδια σου κ γενικώς το ότι βλέπω την ανταπόκριση της αγάπης που έδειξες στον εαυτό σου!
Κάθε μέρα έρχεστε κ πιο κοντά :Smile: συνέχισε έτσι :Smile: 
Το κομμάτι αυτό ήδη άρχισε να σου μιλάει με τα όνειρα που κάνεις κ τους στόχους,για σένα κ για την ευτυχία σου :Smile: 

Λοιπόν δυστυχώς δεν έπεσες καθόλου σε βιβλιοφάγο!Δεν έχω σημαντική ιδέα από βιβλία,ούτε απ\'τον Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ(την υπογραφή μου τη διάβασα τυχαία κάπου στο διαδίκτυο).....αλλά υπάρχουν άτομα στο φόρουμ που διαβάζουν αρκετά κ πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να σου προτείνουν.Υπάρχει κ σχετικό θέμα στα γενικά.

Κ φυσικά σου εύχομαι να περάσεις πολύ καλά σήμερα,όπως σου αξίζει :Smile: 

φιλιά,θα σου ξαναγράψω ...τώρα είμαι λίγο βιαστική κ γω....

Πάντως χάρηκα ειλικρινά διαβάζοντας το μνμ σου
α και μην ανησυχείς αν τηρήσεις το πρόγραμμα,όσο θα είσαι συνεπής στην αγάπη κ τη φροντίδα του εαυτού σου...το πρόγραμμα θα μπαίνει κ θα τηρείται αυτόματα,χωρίς δυσκολία...

καλά να περάσεις κ πάλι!!

----------


## anoiksi

Παντα στη ωρα μου και παντα συνεπης...τωρα βγαινω μαζι με τα φαντασματακια...χαχα...Ηappy Hallowen λοιπον και καλο υπολοιπο....

----------


## anoiksi

Οπως πετανε τα πουλια σε σμηνη απο χωρα σε χωρα, θα πεταξω και εγω απο τα γνωριμα στα αγνωστα μερη, παρεα με ολα τα ομορφα που μου εδωσε ζωη...Μια θα πεταω ψηλα να δω μεχρι που μπορω να φτασω, μια χαμηλα για να βλεπω την ομορφια του κοσμου....και θα κανω ονειρα πως θα ειναι σε αυτα τα ξενα μερη....ονειρα, ελπιδα, πιστη θα με συντροφευουν, γιατι οποιος δεν τολμα δεν θα κερδισει και τιποτα ομορφο, δεν θα κερδισει χαρα και ολοκληρωση...Η καρδια μου θα μεινει παντα αγνη αλλα και με ενα παραπονο, ενα γιατι οσο μακρυα και αν προσπαθησω να πεταξω, θα περιμενω μια αληθεια ξανα...Δεν θα ξεχασω, ποτε δεν ξεχασα....Θα σου χαμογελαω και ας δεν εμεινε τιποτα πια να αγαπω και να ελπιζω οπως θα ηθελα εγω....

----------


## anoiksi

Καλο μηνα σε ολους........

----------


## weird

Τι κριμα που δεν ζω σε αλλη εποχη....δεν ειναι αυτος ο κοσμος για μενα...


O καθένας μας δίνει σχήμα στην Ύπαρξη \'Ανοιξη.
Έτσι κι εσύ, θα της δώσεις το δικό σου και θα βρεις τον τρόπο μέσα στον Κόσμο να χωρέσεις τον δικό σου κόσμο, 
να ανασαίνεις ελεύθερα μέσα του...

Δεν είσαι η μόνη ρομαντική κι ευαίσθητη ψυχή, υπάρχουν τόσες άλλες γύρω σου γλυκιά μου...
Αρκεί να δίνετε τα χέρια, να όπως κάνουμε εμείς νοητά ανα μεταξύ μας, και έτσι στήνονται επι γης όμορφοι κήποι, μυρωδάτοι, μικροί παράδεισοι  :Smile: 

Όσο για το συναίσθημα που σε κυριεύει σαν θύελλα κι αναρωτιέσαι πως να το χωρέσεις στο σώμα και στο μυαλό σου, θα βρεις τρόπους καλή μου...
Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και εμπιστεύσου την εξέλιξή του.

Κάθε εμπειρία είναι εφαλτήριο αυτής της εξέλιξης όταν υπάρχει θέληση.

Καλό μήνα και σε σένα!

 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Καλημερα φιλη μου,

Δεν παει να πει οτι δεν ειναι ωραια και τωρα εδω σε αυτον τον κοσμο, αλλα δεν θα ηταν πχ.ωραια να ζουσα στην εποχη τον ιπποτων φερυπειν;;;χαχα...ξερω οτι σε οποια εποχη και να ζουσα παλι κατι θα ειχα να πω...ετσι ειμαστε οι ανθρωποι δεν ειμαστε γενικα με τιποτα πληρης ευχαριστημενοι δεν συμφωνεις;;

Το ξερω, σιγουρα υπαρχουν και αλλες ρομαντικες και ευαισθητες ψυχες και σιγουρα και πιο πολυ απο μενα...ακριβως αυτο ομως ας δωσουμε ολοι εμεις τα χερια μας να δημιουργησουμε εναν αλλο κοσμο ομορφο και αγνο...

,,Κάθε εμπειρία είναι εφαλτήριο αυτής της εξέλιξης όταν υπάρχει θέληση,,

Συμφωνω μαζι σου

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuz7QTRi3fk&amp;feature=quicklist

τελειο κομματι με αψογες φωνες....ακουστε.....!!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Κέρασέ με ποτήρια γεμάτα,
κι αν μεθύσω γιατί να σε νοιάζει;
Από μένα το σήμερα κράτα
κι ασ\'το χτες στο ποτό να βουλιάζει.

Κέρασέ με ποτήρια να πίνω,
και να θες δε μπορείς να με νιώσεις.
Επιλέγω -νομίζω- και δίνω
εαυτό, κι αν δε θες μην πληρώσεις.

Κέρασέ με ποτήρια με λήθη,
στην υγειά σου να πιω άσπρο πάτο.
Μας τελείωσε το παραμύθι
κι από δω δεν πηγαίνει πιο κάτω. 


ετσι επειδη ειναι σαββατο και δεν γουσταρα για αλλη μια φορα να βγω...

----------


## anoiksi

Σάγαπώ κι αγαπώντας σε,σε περιέχω.



Στο εδώ είναι το παντού και στο καθετί τα πάντα.
Είμαι ήσυχη και κίνδυνο δεν έχω.
Γιατί τον πόνο και τη χαρά αρχίζω να τη δέχομαι με την ίδια ευγνωμοσύνη,
το μικρό και το μεγάλο με την ίδια έκπληξη κι όλα τα πλάσματα
ν\' αποδέχομαι με τον ίδιο σεβασμό, ακόμα κι εμένα.
Το τίποτα και το όλα αρχίζω να κοιτώ σαν όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος
που δίχως τη μιαν όψη είναι κίβδηλο.

Έρχεται η ώρα που θα λυτρωθώ από σένα!
Και θα λυτρωθώ από σένα αγαπώντας σε περισσότερο,
με της αγάπης το άμετρο μέτρο που είναι η περίσσια.
Θα σ\' αγαπώ τόσο που δεν θα σ\' απαιτώ δικό μου.
Να είσαι μόνο καλά εσύ χωρίς να ψάχνομαι πόσο καλά είμαι εγώ
από το καλά σου.
Ακόμα κι αν κοντά σε άλλην είσαι καλά, εγώ πάλι θα χαίρομαι
όπως να ήσουν μαζί μου.

Ούτε και γράμματα έχω ανάγκη να σου γράφω πια.
Υπάρχω μόνο και σ\' αγαπώ κι αυτό το \"σ\' αγαπώ\" μου που δεν έχει ανάγκη
καμιά ούτε καν γι ανταπόδοση, θα πλημμυρίσει, θα γεμίσει
με τον κυματισμό του τον κόσμο όλο,
θα έρχεται και σε σένα κι εσύ θα μπορείς, όποτε θες, να τ\' ακούς.
Φτάνει να το θες.
Σ\' αγαπώ κι αγαπώντας σε, σε περιέχω, σε έχω αφού είμαι,
είμαι από σένα και μαζί σου κι όπου κι αν είμαι έρχεσαι.
Είμαστε στο παντού και στο πάντα τώρα που σ\' αγάπησα
κι η αγάπη μου μας κάνει αδιαίρετους.


Εσύ καλέ μου μου δίδαξες σκληρά την καταστροφή του να σ\' αγαπώ λίγο.
Το λίγο ανοίγει ρωγμές να γλιστρά μέσα ο ακόρεστος εγωϊσμός,
να σ\' απαιτεί, να σε διεκδικεί.
Η αγάπη δεν είναι κατά περίσταση, η αγάπη είναι άνευ όρων,
δεν παζαρεύει δούναι και λαβείν, η αγάπη είναι έξοδος
γιατί το εγώ το κάνει εσύ και σε λυτρώνει.


Όχι καλέ μου , εσύ δεν τελειώνεις, το τέλος σου δεν έχει τελειωμό.
Τα πράγματα δεν τελειώνουν έτσι εύκολα όπως το λέμε,
τα πράγματα μεταλλάζονται κι εγώ τώρα μεταλλάζω
τον απάνθρωπο έρωτά μου σ\' αγάπη φιλάνθρωπη.
Δε θέλω να μιλώ άλλο για μένα.

Οι λέξεις είναι φυλακή, κατακρατούν τα δεύτερα και τους ξεφεύγει
το κύριο που πετά πέρα σαν ήχος καμπάνας που σε τίποτα δε φυλακίζεται.
Οι λέξεις ταριχεύουν το ζωντανό και δεν το αφήνουν να περπατήσει.


Σ\' αγαπώ πια τόσο που δεν σ\' έχω ανάγκη.
Σ\' αγαπώ τόσο που σ\' απαλάσσω από μένα.
Σ\' αγαπώ αληθινά και δε σε φοβάμαι!


Αρχίζω να εμπιστεύομαι τη ζωή και να μην έχω αγωνία.
Ζωή δεν είπαμε πως είναι το άλλο όνομα της αλήθειας;

Οι λέξεις είναι ξένα σώματα.

Μ\' ενοχλούν.

Μπορώ πια να σωπάσω.

ΜΑΡΩ ΒΑΜΒΟΥΝΑΚΗ

----------


## anoiksi

Bitte
Hermann Hesse

Wenn du die kleine Hand mir gibst,
Die so viel Ungesagtes sagt,
Hab ich dich jemals dann gefragt,
Ob du mich liebst?

Ich will ja nicht, dass du mich liebst,
Will nur, dass ich dich nahe weiß
Und dass du manchmal stumm und leis
Die Hand mir gibst.

----------


## anoiksi

ΠΡΟΤΣΕΣ ΜΑΘΗΣΗΣ

Δεν είμαι τίποτα

Είμαι το τελευταίο μηδενικό

μέσα στην επανάστασή μας

φώναζε ενθουσιασμένος 

ο καλλιτέχνης



Και οι άλλοι επαναλάβανε

Δεν εισαι τίποτα

Είσαι το τελευταίο μηδενικό

στην επανάστασή μας

Τότε απογοητεύτηκε

----------


## anoiksi

θα περπατησω στην σιωπη 
να ακουσω τα βηματα σου,
θα περπατησω στη σιωπη
να βρω τον δρομο σου,
θα περπατησω στη σιωπη
να ξαναβρω τα ονειρα μου
που χαθηκαν στα ανυκουστα λογια,
θα περπατησω στη σιωπη
ισως και ακουσω σοφα λογια,
θα περπατησω στη σιωπη 
ελπιζοντας
δεν μπορω να κανω και αλλιως...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW8qVNyXaVU

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoxluLzOedY

Καινουριο τραγουδι της Αλεξιου...τελειο κομματι...

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6zmMSkWwi4&amp;feature=quicklist

----------


## anoiksi

Ας μοιραστω με σας κατι δικο μου...(και μην με παρεξηγησετε για τα λαθη, μολις γυρισα απο την εξοδο μου...ειχα καιρο να πιω τοσο...ναι ναι τα σαββατοκυριακα με πιανει μελαγχολια και τις καθημερινες βγαινω..)

Ηταν υπεροχο βραδυ..καιρο ειχα να νιωσω ετσι...σαν να ημουν πουλι που πεταξε και ομως ξερω οτι το αυριανο πρωινο θα ειναι παλι μεσα στις σκεψεις και στην μελαγχολια...δεν θα το σκεφτω ομως τωρα, θα κρατησω οσο μπορω την στιγμη...την στιγμη που με εκανε ξανα να ονειρευτω...ποσο μου ελλειψε να ονειρευομαι, αλλα οταν στο κλεβουν ειναι πολου λογικο...σημερα μεσα στις μπυρες και μεσα σε ολον τον κοσμο ονειρευτηκα...με πηραν μαζι τους οι σκεψεις ενος γλυκου ανθρωπου που εζησε και ζει αυτο που ηθελε...ταξιδεψε μισο χρονο στην Βραζιλια και ο επομενος στοχος ειναι η Αργεντινη το Γεναρη...Δυστυχως δεν προλαβαινω να μαζεψω χρηματα να παω μαζι...δεν ειναι πολυ ομορφο...φανταζει λυτρωτικο εφοσον αλλαξαν ετσι τα δικα μου σχεδια...ναι θα το κανω και εγω...μου εδωσε δυναμη...δεν χρειαζομαι και παρα πολυ χρονο...θα ζησω το ονειρο μου γιατι μου αξιζει...και ας το ζησω και μονη μου αρκει μονο να το ζησω...

ΥΓ: την ωρα που γυρνουσα σπιτι πριν ανοιξω την εξωπορτα κοιταξα ασυναισθητα ψηλα και ο ουρανος ηταν γεματο αστερια...τα δικα μου αστερια, τα δικα σας αστερια...καληνυχτα...και μην ξεχνατε οτι τα ονειρα δεν γινονται μονο κομματια, αλλα μπορουν να γινουν και πραγματικοτητα στο βαθμο που εσεις μπορειτε να τα επηρεασετε...

----------


## anoiksi

Το παθος γινεται αγαπη και η αγαπη παθος....Ισως παλι ολα αυτα να μην υπαρχουν....Καληνυχτα σας η καλυτερα καλημερα και να εχετε ενα ομορφο σαββατο...

----------


## anoiksi

ακριβως οπως φυσαει σημερα την νυχτα ο αερας, αγριος, δυνατος και πονεμενος, ετσι ειναι και η καρδια μου, μονο που εκεινος μπορει και αντιδραει, εγω δεν μπορω πια να αντιδρασω...προσπαθω να καταλαβω η μηπως παλι θελω να δω μια αληθεια τυλιγμενη στο ψεμα μου;;;Δεν εχει πια νοημα να πολεμησω...για οτι ματωσα ηταν ψευτικο η οχι τοσο δυνατο οσο πιστεψα εγω...τωρα το μονο που απομενει ειναι να φυγω πισω στο μαυρο κελι μου μεχρι να ξαναερθει το φως...θα περιμενω χωρις να κανω τιποτα, απλα θα ζω αναζητωντας το αληθινο...Θα περιμενω και ας δακρυζω ολο και πιο πολυ, δεν γινεται καποτε θα σταματησει να με πληγωνει τοσο πολυ και αν συνεχιζει και με ποναει υπαρχει παντα μια λυση...Εκει που πιστευω οτι ολα κυλουν ομαλα και μπορω να παρω μια ηρεμη ανασα, ολα αρχιζουν ξανα να με πονανε...

Καληνυχτα......η δικια μου ομως για αλλη μια φορα θα φανταζει ατελειωτη και η μερα που θα ερθει βασανο.... 

Σας αγκαλιαζω και σας στελνω ολη μου την αγαπη, ευχομαι να την νιωσετε ολοι σας και να παρετε απο αυτην οτι εχετε αναγκη, για να μην παει για αλλη μια φορα χαμενη....

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα, χρειαζόμουν μια αγκαλιά, ευχαριστώ.
Η φυλακή που όλο γυρνάς είναι δικιά σου. Φτιάξε την όμορφη και νιώθε ελευθερη όταν ζεις μέσα της. Όχι μαύρα κελιά, δεν σου πάνε, με τόση ευαισθησία που έχεις μπορείς να τη στολίσεις όπως θες.

----------


## anoiksi

Καλημερα και σε σενα...χαιρομαι πολυ που δεχτηκες την αγκαλια μου...μου εδωσε χαρα...και ετσι στολισα το κελι μου με την ηλιαχτιδα σου...τωρα φανταζει λιγακι πιο φωτεινο και πιο ομορφο...σε ευχαριστω, γιατι οχι μονο ειναι ομορφη η ηλιαχτιδα σου, αλλα χαριζει χαρα, πιστη και ελπιδα...!!! 

Να εισαι καλα...

----------


## weird

H αναζήτηση της αλήθειας σου...
Η ανάγκη να ονειρεύεσαι...
Η ανάγκη για πίστη.
Η ίδια η πίστη.

Γλυκιά μου, με παρέσυρε το άνοιξιάτικο σου άρωμα.

 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Γεια σου weird μου....

Ευχομαι να εισαι καλα και να μην μυριζεις μονο την ανοιξη, αλλα σου ευχομαι να γινει μονιμος κατοικος της ψυχης σου...Να εισαι καλα...

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα....Δυναμη και πιστη..καποτε τα πραγματα θα αρχισουν να αλλαζουν..

----------


## anoiksi

Οτι τα πραγματα θα αλλαξουν ειναι το μονο σιγουρο...τιποτα δεν μενει στασιμο...ολα εξελισσονται...απλα η ερωτηση ειναι αν μας αρεσει και μας ικανοποιει αυτη η αλλαγη...και τι μπορουμε να κανουμε ωστε να ειμαστε πιο ικανοποιημενοι με αυτην...γιατι ετσι και αλλιως πολλα πραγματα δεν περνανε απο το χερι μας η λιγο μπορουμε να τα επηρεασουμε...


Δυναμη και Πιστη λοιπον, οτι θα ειναι η ψυχη μας ηρεμη και οτι θα παλεψουμε για εμας...

----------


## Alterego

Να παλεψουμε για μας...ωραιο ακουγεται αυτο και εφικτο επισης.
Η αλλαγη πολλες φορες φερνει πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα,φτανει να ξερεις πως και γιατι αλλαζεις κατι.

Πως μπορω να αλλαξω τον εγκεφαλο μου σε 260 μοιρες;  :Smile: 
Αυτο ηθελα να συμβει σημερα το πρωι οταν ξυπνησα!!

----------


## anoiksi

Καλο μηνα σε ολους.....

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλό μήνα με αισιοδοξία και εμπιστοσύνη. :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

:-)

----------


## anoiksi

Απο τις πιο ομορφες νυχτες....!!!!!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Έτσι και αλλιώς μια μέρα θα χωρίσουμε.... Από έρωτα, από θάνατο, από χρόνο...... Θα θελα όμως να χωρίσουμε μαζί όχι χώρια

----------


## anoiksi

Ξεχνωντας το 2009 η προταση μου για το 2010:

Αγωνίσου για οτιδηποτε που αγαπας...


Ως τις 31.12.2009 εχω χρονο να σκεφτω και αλλο....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Ξεχνωντας το 2009 η προταση μου για το 2010:
> 
> Αγωνίσου για οτιδηποτε που αγαπας...
> 
> 
> Ως τις 31.12.2009 εχω χρονο να σκεφτω και αλλο....


Καλή μου Άνοιξη....
η δική μου ευχή είναι, 
α γ α π α, όσο αντέχεις περισσότερο τον εαυτό σου, μέχρι να φτάσεις στο έπακρο των δυνατοτήτων σου.

----------


## narnia

Να χωρίσουμε μαζί.... τόσο αντιφατικό και τόσο λογικό. Να χωρίσουμε μαζί.
Να συζήσουμε χώρια;
Άνοιξη ας ευχηθώ κι εγώ: αγάπα τον άλλον, μέχρι να φτάσεις στο έπακρο των δυνατοτήτων σου. Έστω κι αν πληγωθείς από την τόση αγάπη είναι ωραίο συναίσθημα να αγαπάς πολύ και κάποιον άλλον εκτός του εαυτού σου. (Είναι όμως πιο εύκολη η ευχή μου από της weird. )
Είθε να πιάσουν και οι δυο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> αγάπα τον άλλον, μέχρι να φτάσεις στο έπακρο των δυνατοτήτων σου. Έστω κι αν πληγωθείς από την τόση αγάπη είναι ωραίο συναίσθημα να αγαπάς πολύ και κάποιον άλλον εκτός του εαυτού σου. (Είναι όμως πιο εύκολη η ευχή μου από της weird. )
> Είθε να πιάσουν και οι δυο.


Σοφή μου νάρνια....
 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV8ReXZnAvU

----------


## anoiksi

Apoxairetismos tu 2009


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grlU6T9-Ud8

----------


## anoiksi

Τι πρεπει να κανει κανεις για να αντεξει ενα αντιο;;;Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι οταν ερχεται απο ανθρωπους που αγαπας πολυ και δεχεσαι τα παντα απο αυτους...Τελικα αυτο ειναι το λαθος...οτι δεχεσαι και δινεις απλοχερα την αγαπη σου με αποτελεσμα να σκοτωνεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο...Δεν περιμενα οτι θα γινοταν κατι τετοιο...Δεν ζητησα και δεν ειχα καμια απαιτηση, το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να νιωθω την σκεψη του...και τελικα τι εγινε;;;Για ποιο λογο διαλεγει κανεις να ερθει κοντα σε καποιον και υστερα τον διωχνει ετσι αδοξα, χωρις λογο και αφορμη;;;Τουλαχιστον εγω δεν ξερω καποιο λογο...Ειναι κριμα και με ποναει παρα πολυ...Ισως το 2010 να πρεπει να παω σε κανεναν ψυχολογο, ισως με την βοηθεια του να γινω λιγοτερο ευαισθητη...Εχω βαρεθει να κλαιω και να προσπαθω να δειχνω καλα...Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο οταν δεν μπορεις να μιλησεις σε κανεναν για το πως νιωθεις πραγματικα...και κυριως σε αυτους που πιστευες οτι ειναι φιλοι σου...Τελικα ναι ως φιλους μου μπορω να χαρακτηρισω πια μονο τους παιδικους μου φιλους...Αυτοι οταν τους το ζητησω μου συμπαραστεκονται...Και τους υπεραγαπω και νοιαζομαι γιαυτους οπως και εκεινοι...προσπαθησα τοσο πολυ ωστε να μου μπει το νεο ετος χαρουμενη...τοσο πολυ...τοσο πολυ...
Δεν το αντεχω αλλο, θελω να σταματησει...Δεν ξερω τι κανω λαθος;;;Γιατι;;;Τι φταιει;;;
Ειναι παραλογο να περιμενεις ενα ευτυχισμενο 2010;;;Τοσο παραλογο, οταν ξερει τι νιωθεις και παρολαταυτα θελει να λεγεται φιλος σου;;;
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω, δεν βλεπω να φταιω καπου και γιαυτο θα φυγω, θα φυγω για να σωσω οτι απεμεινε απο μενα...

Να εχεται ενα ομορφο βραδυ και καλη χρονια...!!!

----------


## weird

Καλή μου άνοιξη... γιατί τόσος πόνος ;

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να \"προσπαθήσει\" να είναι χαρούμενος, έτσι απλά...

Το θέμα είναι, απλά να είναι...

Είναι λύση η φυγή?

Μήπως είναι απλά μια εύκολη λύση?

Οτι θέλεις να μοιραστείς,καλοδεχούμενο  :Smile: 
Δεν είσαι μόνη....

 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Δεν βλεπω καποια αλλη λυση...προσπαθησα τοσο πολυ να κρατησω αυτην την σχεση...αλλα δεν αντεχω να μου συμπεριφερονται ετσι ανθρωποι που αγαπω και λενε οτι με γνωριζουν και θελουν το καλο μου...Δεν μπορω με το ζορη να τους κανω να συμπεριφερονται ετσι ωστε να μην με πληγωνουν...Ειναι παραλογο να περιμενεις ενα ευτυχισμενο νεο ετος μεσω ενος απλου μυνηματος;;;

----------


## anoiksi

Σε ευχαριστω weird μου...


εχεις δικιο οσο αφορα την χαρα αλλα εψαχνα και εγω να βρω μια λυση...

Σε ευχαριστω που εισαι διπλα μου...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Δεν βλεπω καποια αλλη λυση...προσπαθησα τοσο πολυ να κρατησω αυτην την σχεση...αλλα δεν αντεχω να μου συμπεριφερονται ετσι ανθρωποι που αγαπω και λενε οτι με γνωριζουν και θελουν το καλο μου...Δεν μπορω με το ζορη να τους κανω να συμπεριφερονται ετσι ωστε να μην με πληγωνουν...Ειναι παραλογο να περιμενεις ενα ευτυχισμενο νεο ετος μεσω ενος απλου μυνηματος;;;


Αγάπη μου γλυκιά, όταν εναποθέτεις την ευτυχία σου στα χέρια κάποιου άλλου που πρέπει να τα κινήσει η ψυχή του και να σου στείλει το μήνυμα, δεν είναι απλό...

Καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο το παιχνίδι της αγάπης, αλλά, σκέψου οτι ποτέ μα ποτέ η ευτυχία σου δεν μπορεί να είναι ένας μόνο άνθρωπος.

Το \"με το ζόρι\" δεν έχει καμια αξία, αξία έχουν τα γνήσια και τα αληθινά κι ας πονούν αν δεν έρχονται.

Φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.... σου έχω εμπιστοσύνη οτι θα κάνεις το καλύτερο για σένα..

και κάτι ακόμα..
το \"θέλω το καλό σου\" και το \"σε ξέρω\" είναι δηλώσεις που μπορεί να γίνονται καλοπροαίρετα, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι έχουν πάντα καλό αποτέλεσμα...

Κανείς δεν σε ξέρει περισσότερο απο εσένα και κανείς δεν ξέρει καλύτερα το καλό σου απο εσένα την ίδια.

----------


## weird

Αφιερωμένο να σου κρατήσει συντροφιά  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynRbtHeo75M&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

Και κανεις δεν ξερει ποσο εχω πονεσει...
Οχι σιγουρα δεν ειναι η ευτυχια μου μονο ενας ανθρωπος, αλλα σιγουρα ποναει να νιωθεις και να αποδεικνυεται εμπρακτα οτι δεν σε σκεφτεται καθολου τελικα...αλλα ξερεις δεν πιστευω απο τον εαυτο μου οτι ειμαι τοσο ενοχλητικη...εχω σεβαστει τοσα πραγματα, τοσες καταστασεις, εχω παλεψει, εχω πονεσει, εχω κανει υπομονη και εκεινος το ιδιο θα ελεγα...ημουν αισιοδοξη, δεν ημουν αυτη που ειμαι τωρα...βλεπω τον εαυτο μου τωρα που εχει φτασει και τον λυπαμαι...και ξερεις αυτην την προσκοληση μου στο ατομο του μου την μετεφερε το ιδιο το προσωπο...με εκανε να τον αγαπησω, θα ελεγα δεν το διαλεξα εγω και αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο σημειο που ποναει...τωρα που τον εχω αναγκη εγω, τον αναζητω γιατι δεν ειναι διπλα μου;

----------


## weird

Αφού τον σεβάστηκα, γιατί?
Αφού με έκανε να τον αγαπήσω, τώρα γιατί φέρεται έτσι?
Άδικο δεν είναι τώρα που τον χρειάζομαι να μην είναι δίπλα μου?

Ξέρω, πονάει όλο αυτό...


Οι απαντήσεις στα γιατί σου μπορεί να είναι τόσο διαφορετικές, ανάλογα με τον άνθρωπο που αφορούν.
Αυτό που σκέφτομαι σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, είναι οτι, καμιά φορά, η \"άδικη\" συμπεριφορά κάποιου απέναντί μου, μπορεί να μην έχει να κάνει με εμένα... να έχει να κάνει με εκείνον και με λόγους που τον αφορούν.

Όλοι στις σχέσεις μας, πέρα απο τον άλλο, αντιμετωπίζουμε τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό.
Έτσι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν, να αγαπήσουν, να δοθούν και να δώσουν, καθόλου ή δεν μπορούν απο ένα σημείο και μετά. Κι αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τον άλλο που έχουν απέναντι, γιατί οποιον κι αν είχαν, το ίδιο θα έπρατταν, εχει σχέση με τα δικά τους ζητήματα, με τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό, τις φάσεις και τις αδυναμίες τους.

Ένας διάλογος μπορεί να κάνει πιο ξεκάθαρο περι τίνος πρόκειται...

εγώ καλή μου πριν κάνω κάποια τελειωτική κίνηση κοιτώ να δω τι μπορεί και αν μπορεί να ξεκαθαριστεί μέσω συζήτησης για να μην μένουν κενά απορίας σε μένα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> .βλεπω τον εαυτο μου τωρα που εχει φτασει και τον λυπαμαι...και


πάντως αυτή η φράση λέει πολλά...

Ο εαυτός εξαρτάται απο ...εσένα. 
Να τον προσέχεις....

----------


## anoiksi

Καποτε μιλουσαμε...μιλουσαμε με τις ωρες, με τις νυχτες, με τις μερες...τωρα οσο και να προσπαθω να του μιλησω δεν μου μιλαει, δεν μου μιλαει εις βαθος και να αισθανομαι οτι ερχεται απο μεσα του γιαυτο εψαξα να βρω το λαθος μου μα δεν βρηκα...ναι ισως εχεις δικιο οτι μπορει να εχει να κανει με εκεινον, αλλα γιατι δεν ειναι ειλικρηνεις να μου το πει ξεκαθαρα και με βασανιζει ετσι;;; Δεν αξιζω τοσα ωστε να δικαιουμαι να ξερω που βαδιζω; Θα δεχομουν να μου πει οτι δεν θελει αλλη επαφη...απλα να ξερω ζηταω...

Δεν εχω την δυναμη να ξαναρχισω συζητηση, πηρα ξεκαθαρη απαντηση...την σιωπη του...Δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος που τα παραταει, ουτε ανθρωπος που δεν θα ψαξει να βρει μια λυση...αλλα μου εκοψε χερια ποδια...με το τελευταιο δεν μου δινει χωρο αντιδρασης...αλλωστε και εγω η ιδια δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω πια για να του μιλησω...απλα με ποναει...

Ηταν για μενα τοσα πολλα...και πρωτη φορα μιλαω στο παρελθον γιατι τωρα πια νιωθω οτι τελειοτικα τελειωσε το ομορφο ονειρο που ζουσα...Αξιζε τοσα πολλα σαν ανθρωπος και δεν μπορω να αντιληφτω ακομα πως ειναι δυνατον ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος, ευαισθητος, γεματος αγαπη και αυταπαρνηση να μου συμπεριφερεται ετσι...δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο...

----------


## weird

Κάποτε ήταν άλλος.... τώρα είναι αλλιώτικος...
πώς άλλαξαν έτσι τα πράγματα ε?
Καμιά φορά εκείνο το κάποτε, λαμπυρίζει τόσο έντονα που αρνούμαστε να το πιστέψουμε το τωρινό...

Το να είναι κανείς ξεκάθαρος, απαιτεί θάρρος αλλά και κάτι άλλο... το να τα έχει μέσα του ξεκάθαρα και να μην είναι μπερδεμένος... βέβαια μπορεί να δοκιμάσει να μοιραστεί το \"μπέρδεμα\", το \"μέσα\" του, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό...
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, επιλέγει να μην το κάνει, ποιός ξέρει γιατί...
και είναι αυτό ακριβώς το κενό απάντησης, αυτή η απορία που δεν αντέχεται εύκολα...
που ζητά επίμονα απάντηση...
και αναλογίζεσαι και λες, είναι δυνατόν κάποτε να μου λεγε τα πάντα και τώρα να κρατά αυτή τη στάση?
Τώρα να φερόμαστε σαν ξένοι?
Δυστυχώς είναι... αποξένωση ...
\"Άξιζε τόσο πολλά σαν άνθρωπος\".. Άνοιξη μου, ακόμα και οι πιο άξιοι, έχουν τις σκοτεινές πλευρές τους και μπορούν να φερθούν πολύ άσχημα...δύσκολα χωνεύεται αλλά συμβαίνει... 
κι εγώ καμιά φορά στέκομαι να αναρωτιέμαι, πόσο άσχημη πλευρά μπορεί να βγάλει απο μέσα του κανείς?

Νομίζω, όσο μεγαλύτερη η ομορφιά του, σε ανάλογο ύψος μπορεί να φτάσει και η ασχήμια του...
Πραγματικά, δεν με παραξενεύει καθόλου αυτό που λες, οτι είναι ένας άνθρωπος με ευαισθησία, γεμάτος αγάπη και αυταπάρνηση.. 

Κι εσύ αξίζεις ο άνθρωπος, και μάλιστα πολλά και κυρίως, την αγάπη.
Εϊναι σκληρό να μην καταλαβαίνεις τον λόγο, μα είναι και ωφέλιμο που συνειδητοποιείς οτι αυτό το όμορφο πράγμα, έχει τελειώσει... ίσως εδώ και καιρό.

----------


## anoiksi

ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ 2010
01.01.2010-02.01.2010

Εγινε η απωλεια ζαλη στο μυαλο μου, προσπαθοντας να κρατηθω απο το τιποτα της υπαρξης μου...Χτυπαει το μυαλο μου, το στηθος μου σφιγγεται και τα χερια μου τρεμουν...Ζω με την ανυπαρξια των πραξεων σου και περιτριγυριζει η σκεψη μου στις μαυρες τρυπες του τιποτα...Ησουν το φως, η ελπιδα και η ζωη, μα εγινες κολαση που καιει μυαλο ψυχη και καρδια αφηνοντας με στο μετεωρο κενο...Δεν εχω μιλια, δεν εχω ψυχη...μου τα πηρε ολα το σκοτεινο σου χερι...Εκεινο το χερι που καποτε μου χαριζε εμπιστοσυνη ασφαλεια και στοργη...Δεν χρειαζομαι πια τιποτα, ηρθε η σιωπη που με χαρακωσαι, με κολλησε σαν καρτ ποσταλ στον τοιχο και με τρυπησε με μια μυτερη πινεζα...Δεν θα σε διωξω ειναι οι λεξεις που χτυπουν στα μυνηγγια μου...και μετα το δεν εννουσα εσενα...Τωρα αποδειχτηκε ποιον εννοουσες...Δεν θελω τιποτα πια...Δεν θελω τιποτα που να σε θυμιζει...Αλλοστε εσυ με ξεχασες εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο...Πολεμησα μα ηττηθηκα αδοξα και δεν μπορω να το αλλαξω...Λογια λογια τοσα λογια μου ειπες...Δεν θα αντεξω να σε χασω παλι, μου εδωσες τοσα πολλα και σε ευχαριστω, πολεμησαμε τοσο για την σχεση μας και αλλα πολλα που χαθηκαν... χαθηκαν σε λιγες ωρες με την αλλαγη του χρονου...Αληθεια ηταν ο στοχος σου να με πονεσεις πρωτος το 2010;;; Ηταν το θελω σου για το 2010 να μην επικοινωνεις αλλο μαζι μου;;;


Οπως θελεις και αγαπας...Μην με αναζητησεις ομως αν καποια στιγμη με εχεις αναγκη και θυμησου ποσο πονεσα, πληγωθηκα και εκλαψα στις 01.01.2010...Ειδες τελικα δεν απογοητευτηκες μονο εσυ απο τους ανθρωπους, αλλα και εγω και θυτης ησουν εσυ...Και δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο...Τι σου ζητησα;...Κριμα που εδιωξες εναν ανθρωπο που σε αγαπουσε ποιο πολυ και απο την ζωη του...

----------


## anoiksi

Τα λογια σου ειναι βαλσαμο της ψυχης μου weird μου...

----------


## weird

Καλά κάνεις και το εκφράζεις... σ ευχαριστώ για το μοίρασμά σου, που με αφήνεις κι εμένα να δω, τι γίνεται μέσα στην καρδιά σου...
Μίλα, βγάλε τον θυμό σου και την πίκρα.. ξέρω πως είναι να σε προδίδει κάποιος που αγάπησες, που επένδυσες..( δεν λέω οτι έγινε αυτό με εσάς τώρα, αλλά θέλω να σου πω, έχω ζήσει κάτι ανάλογο). 

Δύσκολα μονοπάτια καλή μου... απο τον Παράδεισο, στην Κόλαση, με τον ίδιο συνοδοιπόρο...
Μπορώ να νιώσω πόσο πονάς μα και αυτό, θα περάσει...κουράγιο. 

θα δεις.. όλα μα όλα, για κάποιον λόγο γίνονται. Και τα όμορφα που έζησες, δεν χάνονται με ένα άσχημο τέλος..

Δώσε χρόνο και ίσως να ξεκαθαριστούν πράγματα στην πορεία, και ίσως, όταν καταλαγιάσει κάπως το έντονο του συναισθήματος, να μπορέσεις κι εσύ να τα δεις και να τα εκτιμήσεις καλύτερα, πιο σφαιρικά.

Να αποκομίσεις ότι είναι να αποκομίσεις απο αυτή την ιστορία. 
Έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα... θα δεις καλή μου.
Μπορεί τώρα όλα να φαίνονται δύσκολα και σκοτεινά, μα έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα, αυτό να θυμάσαι :Smile: 

Μια γλυκιά καληνύχτα σου στέλνω..
Έστω κι υπο αυτές τις συνθήκες που βρίσκεσαι, χάρηκα που τα είπαμε απόψε.

----------


## anoiksi

Με εκανε να νιωθω τωρα τοσο αναξια για οτιδηποτε...αν δεν ηταν αυτος που ηταν θα το αντεχα, αλλα ηταν τοσο ξεχωριστος, τοσο πολυτιμος που η αποψη του με τρυπαει...Με κανει να πιστευω οτι ισως πραγματικα το αξιζω ολο αυτο...ναι μπορει να ειναι μπερδεμενος και να μην ξερει, αλλα αν με ενιωθε δικο του ατομο δεν θα μου μιλουσε παρα να κρατα αυτην την επιμονη σιωπη; Ειναι δυνατον να μην ξερει ποσο με πληγωνει αυτη η συμπεριφορα;

----------


## weird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_7-m4C5VnI&amp;feature=related


 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Εγω σε ευχαριστω...που με αφηνεις να τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου...πραγματικα μου εκανε καλο που με ακουσε καποιος και ειδικα που ησουν εσυ που σε εκτιμω πολυ...Καληνυχτα γλυκεια μου

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Με εκανε να νιωθω τωρα τοσο αναξια για οτιδηποτε...αν δεν ηταν αυτος που ηταν θα το αντεχα, αλλα ηταν τοσο ξεχωριστος, τοσο πολυτιμος που η αποψη του με τρυπαει...Με κανει να πιστευω οτι ισως πραγματικα το αξιζω ολο αυτο...ναι μπορει να ειναι μπερδεμενος και να μην ξερει, αλλα αν με ενιωθε δικο του ατομο δεν θα μου μιλουσε παρα να κρατα αυτην την επιμονη σιωπη; Ειναι δυνατον να μην ξερει ποσο με πληγωνει αυτη η συμπεριφορα;


Το ξέρει καλή μου, το ξέρει...
απλά για τους δικούς του λόγους, επιλέγει να σιωπά.
Και μπορώ να φανταστώ σε τι κατάσταση είσαι, πόσο μαχαίρι στην καρδιά είναι αυτό απο έναν άνθρωπο που τον νοιώθεις δικό σου...

Όσο για την άποψή του, μην της δίνεις τόση βαρύτητα.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια λεπτομέρειες, αλλά σκέψου, στον έρωτα, όλα επιτρέπονται, ασχέτως χαρακτήρα και οι κρίσεις κάποιου μπορεί σαφώς να είναι άστοχες...

Εξάλλου, το τι ένιωθες εσύ με το τι μπορεί να σκέφτεται εκείνος για σένα, μπορεί να απέχει.

Και τέλος, πόσο ξεχωριστός και πόσο πολύτιμος μπορεί να είναι κάποιος?
Ο τρόπος που μιλάς για αυτόν, δείχνει σαν να τον έχεις εξιδανικεύσει.
Σαν δηλ τα δικά του τα θετικά στοιχεία να τα μεγεθύνεις υπέρμετρα..

----------


## anoiksi

μα σιγουρα απεχει...εγω τον αγαπαω σαν φιλο μου και σαν ανθρωπο και ερωτικα, ενω εκεινος μου ειπε οτι δεν με αγαπαει οπως εγω, αλλα με βλεπει ως μια καλη του φιλη...και δεν ζηταω και κατι αλλο, σαν φιλη να μου συμπεριφερεται αλλα με λιγακι πιο πολυ ευαισθησια ισως εφοσον ξερει οτι νιωθω παραπανω πραγματα

----------


## anoiksi

Ναι ισως να τον εχω εξιδανικευσει και ειναι λαθος μου

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> μα σιγουρα απεχει...εγω τον αγαπαω σαν φιλο μου και σαν ανθρωπο και ερωτικα, ενω εκεινος μου ειπε οτι δεν με αγαπαει οπως εγω, αλλα με βλεπει ως μια καλη του φιλη...και δεν ζηταω και κατι αλλο, σαν φιλη να μου συμπεριφερεται αλλα με λιγακι πιο πολυ ευαισθησια ισως εφοσον ξερει οτι νιωθω παραπανω πραγματα


Τώρα ξεκαθαρίζει κάπως το τοπίο....
Απο τον τρόπο που μιλούσες, υπέθεσα οτι ίσως να είχατε σχέση.

Είναι φυσικό εφόσον νιώθεις τόσο έντονα πράγματα γι αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, κάθε του κίνηση να σου \"κοστίζει\".
Μπορεί εσύ στην θέση του, αν ήξερες οτι ο άλλος σε έβλεπε ερωτικά, να φερόσουν με περισσότερο ευαισθησία και λεπτότητα, κι ας μην ένιωθες το ίδιο.
Αυτός όμως, δεν είναι ο τρόπος αντίδρασης του καθένα.
Ο συγκεκριμένος, φαινεται να αντιδρά διαφορετικά..χωρίς αυτό να τον κάνει αναίσθητο. 

Άνοιξη, σε όσες περιπτώσεις τα αισθήματα δεν είναι αμοιβαία, μήπως είναι καλύτερη μια απομάκρυνση?
Κυρίως για να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου...

----------


## weird

Ελπίζω να σε αλάφρωσε κάπως η συζήτηση....ή να σου έδωσε ερέθισμα για σκέψη.

Καληνύχτα και πάλι άνοιξή μου.

----------


## anoiksi

Ναι γιαυτο μετα απο αυτο την μονη λυση που βλεπω ειναι η απομακρυνση...βασικα δεν ειναι και πλεον επιλογη μου, αλλα ειναι δικη του...αλλα μαλλον καλα θα κανω και για μενα και για εκεινον να το σεβαστω και να το τηρησω...και αν επικοινωνησει αυτος να του πω οτι δεν το αντεχω απλα αλλο...ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## anoiksi

Ναι καληνυχτα..ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Ναι γιαυτο μετα απο αυτο την μονη λυση που βλεπω ειναι η απομακρυνση...βασικα δεν ειναι και πλεον επιλογη μου, αλλα ειναι δικη του...αλλα μαλλον καλα θα κανω και για μενα και για εκεινον να το σεβαστω και να το τηρησω...και αν επικοινωνησει αυτος να του πω οτι δεν το αντεχω απλα αλλο...ετσι δεν ειναι;


Όσο επώδυνο κι αν είναι αυτό, νομίζω θα σε ωφελήσει καλή μου.
Αυτό που γράφεις εδώ, είναι ίσως το καλύτερο...το να πεις δηλ αυτό που νιώθεις, σεβόμενη κι εσένα και τον άλλο. 


Ονειρα ανάλαφρα....

----------


## anoiksi

weird μου τα εκανα ολα σκατα και ανω κατω, αλλα δεν το ηθελα...ειμαι πολυ ασχημα και θα βγω να πιω, ηδη εχω αρχισει και ειμαι διπλά σε αλλο κοσμο...απο την μια το αλκοολ απο την αλλη πληγωνομαι και σκεφτομαι ποσο πονο του προκαλουν οι δικες μου ανασφαλειες...ποσο τον πονεσα με τα λογια μου, γιατι τελικα μου ειχε στειλει απλα εγω δεν το πηρα, κλασσικο τετοιες μερες...αλλα δεν σκεφτεσαι λογικα στην αγαπη και για μενα ειναι ο Θεος μου, οπως ειπες τον εξιδανικευσα και μου αρεσει αυτο γιατι το αξιζει...απλα τον αγαπω, τιποτα παραπανω και τιποτα λιγοτερο απο αυτο...και δεν ειναι απλα λογια...σε ευχαριστω και παλι που ενδιαφερθηκες να μαθεις πως ειμαι και σημερα...εισαι πολυ γλυκεια...

ΥΓ: Σημερα που θα βγω θα αφιερωσω την βραδυα σε εκεινον και θα μιλησω για εκεινον για πρωτη φορα σε καποιον γνωστο μου...να πω σε καποιον οτι υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος που με εκανε να νιωσω το απολυτο...δεν αντεχω αλλο να τα κραταω ολα μεσα μου, την αγαπη μου για εκεινον, οπως δεν γινεται να του ριχνω συνεχως το βαρος, επειδη εγω δεν μιλω με κανεναν και απαιτω να μου μιλαει...και και και...ολα μου τα λαθοι...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> μα σιγουρα απεχει...εγω τον αγαπαω σαν φιλο μου και σαν ανθρωπο και ερωτικα, ενω εκεινος μου ειπε οτι δεν με αγαπαει οπως εγω, αλλα με βλεπει ως μια καλη του φιλη...και δεν ζηταω και κατι αλλο, σαν φιλη να μου συμπεριφερεται αλλα με λιγακι πιο πολυ ευαισθησια ισως εφοσον ξερει οτι νιωθω παραπανω πραγματα


ανοιξη.........δεν ξερω την ιστορια σου αλλα απ οσα γραφεις μου βγαζεις την αισθηση πως απαιτεις απο εκεινον να σου χρωσταει επειδη εσυ ενιωσες παραπανω πραγματα απ όσα ήθελες να σου δωσει και απ όσα αυτος θα ηθελε, (ενδεχομενως).
Μου κανει σαν μια προσπαθεια να φορτωσεις εκει όλα τα εν δυναμει θεματα σου, να πιστεψεις πως το προβλημα ειναι η αρνηση εκεινου, αλλα βαθια, πολύ βαθια μεσα σου, ειμαι σιγουρη πως το προβλημα εισαι εσυ και το ξερεις.
Ψάξε γιατι εφτασες να θεοποιεις κάποιον που δεν σε βλεπει όπως εσυ θα ηθελες. Εκει βρισκεται το κλειδι της πορτας του εαυτου σου.

----------


## anoiksi

Θεοφανια μολις γυρισα απο εξω...ειμαι κομματια, ειμαι ακομα πιο χαλια απο πριν...ναι εγω φταιω για τα παντα, εγω ζητησα μαλλον πραγματα που δεν μπορουσε να μου δωσει...μα τον αγαπω, δεν θελω καμια αλλη αγκαλια, ξερω ισως ειναι εγωιστικο, αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως...Για αλλη μια φορα τα χαλασα εγω και νιωθω οτι αυτην την φορα ειναι τελειωτικο κΙ ΜΕ κατασπαραζει η ιδεα και μονο οτι δεν θα μιλαμε αλλο...και για ολα φταιω εγω και οι ανασφαλειες μου...δεν μπορω να γυρισω το χρονο πισω...ετσι ειναι πια...οτι ομορφο ειχα παντα στη ζωη μου εφευγε, εφευγε χωρις να νιωσω οτι αξιζω και εγω κατι...αξιζω αγαπη...το εχω συνηθησει, αλλα αυτην την φορα ηταν κατι αλλο...ηταν πιο δυνατο...δεν μπορω να πω πια τιποτα, τα χαλασα για αλλη μια φορα παλι ολα...
τον θεοποιω γιατι πραγματικα ειναι κ ηταν απο τους πιο ομορφους ανθρωπους που γνωρισα, τον θεοποιω γιατι ειναι ευαισθητη ψυχη, τον θεοποιω γιατι ειναι ενα κομματι μου, οπως σιγουρα ειμαι/ημουν και κομματι του...ειναι ο ανθρωπος που θα ηθελα να ειμαι για παντα διπλα του, να τον νιωθω οτι ειναι καλα...σορρυ δεν μπορω αλλο να γραψω το κεφαλι μου ποναει...τα λεμε αυριο...και σας ευχαριστω που ασχοληστε μαζι μου που το εχω τοσο αναγκη...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Θεοφανια μολις γυρισα απο εξω...ειμαι κομματια, ειμαι ακομα πιο χαλια απο πριν...ναι εγω φταιω για τα παντα, εγω ζητησα μαλλον πραγματα που δεν μπορουσε να μου δωσει...μα τον αγαπω, δεν θελω καμια αλλη αγκαλια, ξερω ισως ειναι εγωιστικο, αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως...Για αλλη μια φορα τα χαλασα εγω και νιωθω οτι αυτην την φορα ειναι τελειωτικο κΙ ΜΕ κατασπαραζει η ιδεα και μονο οτι δεν θα μιλαμε αλλο...και για ολα φταιω εγω και οι ανασφαλειες μου...δεν μπορω να γυρισω το χρονο πισω...ετσι ειναι πια...οτι ομορφο ειχα παντα στη ζωη μου εφευγε, εφευγε χωρις να νιωσω οτι αξιζω και εγω κατι...αξιζω αγαπη...το εχω συνηθησει, αλλα αυτην την φορα ηταν κατι αλλο...ηταν πιο δυνατο...δεν μπορω να πω πια τιποτα, τα χαλασα για αλλη μια φορα παλι ολα...
> τον θεοποιω γιατι πραγματικα ηταν απο τους πιο ομορφους ανθρωπους που γνωρισα, τον θεοποιω γιατι ειναι ευαισθητη ψυχη, τον θεοποιω γιατι ειναι ενα κομματι μου, οπως σιγουρα ειμαι/ημουν και κομματι του...ειναι ο ανθρωπος που θα ηθελα να ειμαι για παντα διπλα του, να τον νιωθω οτι ειναι καλα...σορρυ δεν μπορω αλλο να γραψω το κεφαλι μου ποναει...τα λεμε αυριο...και σας ευχαριστω που ασχοληστε μαζι μου που το εχω τοσο αναγκη...


Καλημέρα Άνοιξη!
Κι εγώ κομμάτια είμαι, οπότε θα συνεννοηθούμε πιστεύω  :Wink: 

Αχ είσαι ερωτευμένη πολύ. Αυτό φαίνεται σε κάθε γράμμα κάθε λεξούλας σου...
Κάνε μια παύση, πάρε μια ανάσα, μπορείς?
Γενικά μου δίνεις την αίσθηση ενός ανθρώπου εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητου και συναισθηματικού.
Είναι όμορφο το συναίσθημα, και μάλιστα του έρωτα, είναι και επικίνδυνο.
Καλό όμως είναι να ξέρεις, να ανοίγεις την έξοδο κινδύνου όταν χρειαστεί καμιά φορά.

Άνοιξη, γιατί τόση αυτοκατηγορία?
Γιατί να σε κατηγορείς για τις ανασφάλειές σου κορίτσι μου?
Πρέπει να τις αποδεχθείς για να τις αλλάξεις, όχι να τις κατηγορείς.
Γιατί τόσες ενοχές?
Γιατί αυτή η αίσθηση οτι δεν αξίζεις?

Αυτά όλα, είναι \"θέματα\" δικά σου, που πρέπει να δουλέψεις, για να γνωρίσεις καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου και να τον αγαπήσεις καλή μου...

Ξέρεις, πιστεύω, όταν δεν μας αγαπάμε αλλά ζητάμε παθιασμένα την αγάπη του Άλλου, δεν ψάχνουμε παρά για ένα υποκατάστατο του ίδιου μας του εαυτού..

Σου στέλνω μια όμορφη αγκαλιά, με την ελπίδα και την ευχή να προσέχεις με το \"κομμάτιασμα\".

υγ. καλά κάνεις και μιλάς γι αυτό,ειτε εδώ είτε σε κάποιον φίλο σου, να το μοιράζεσαι, να αλαφρώνεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Θεοφανια μολις γυρισα απο εξω...ειμαι κομματια, ειμαι ακομα πιο χαλια απο πριν...ναι εγω φταιω για τα παντα, εγω ζητησα μαλλον πραγματα που δεν μπορουσε να μου δωσει...μα τον αγαπω, δεν θελω καμια αλλη αγκαλια, ξερω ισως ειναι εγωιστικο, αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως...Για αλλη μια φορα τα χαλασα εγω και νιωθω οτι αυτην την φορα ειναι τελειωτικο κΙ ΜΕ κατασπαραζει η ιδεα και μονο οτι δεν θα μιλαμε αλλο...και για ολα φταιω εγω και οι ανασφαλειες μου...δεν μπορω να γυρισω το χρονο πισω...ετσι ειναι πια...οτι ομορφο ειχα παντα στη ζωη μου εφευγε, εφευγε χωρις να νιωσω οτι αξιζω και εγω κατι...αξιζω αγαπη...το εχω συνηθησει, αλλα αυτην την φορα ηταν κατι αλλο...ηταν πιο δυνατο...δεν μπορω να πω πια τιποτα, τα χαλασα για αλλη μια φορα παλι ολα...
> τον θεοποιω γιατι πραγματικα ειναι κ ηταν απο τους πιο ομορφους ανθρωπους που γνωρισα, τον θεοποιω γιατι ειναι ευαισθητη ψυχη, τον θεοποιω γιατι ειναι ενα κομματι μου, οπως σιγουρα ειμαι/ημουν και κομματι του...ειναι ο ανθρωπος που θα ηθελα να ειμαι για παντα διπλα του, να τον νιωθω οτι ειναι καλα...σορρυ δεν μπορω αλλο να γραψω το κεφαλι μου ποναει...τα λεμε αυριο...και σας ευχαριστω που ασχοληστε μαζι μου που το εχω τοσο αναγκη...


άνοιξη ...εκτος από πολύ ερωτευμένη εισαι και πολύ ρομαντική. Να τολμήσω να προβλέψω πως δεν είχες πολλές ερωτικές εμπειρίες στη ζωή σου? Να υποθέσω πως δεν είσαι κοινωνική?
Από την άλλη είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη πως το αντικείμενο του πόθου σου είναι ακριβώς το ανάποδο από σένα. 
Κοίτα, αν θες να τον κλάψουμε και να ξεκινήσουμε ένα μακροσκελές μνημόσυνο της χαμένης αγάπης που δεν υπήρξε ποτε, οκ, δεν έχω προβλημα να το κάνουμε μέχρι το Πάσχα. Αν όμως θες να το παλέψεις μήπως και γίνει τίποτα μαζί του, σταμάτα το φεστιβάλ απελπισίας και έλα να συζητήσουμε το πως θα τον προσεγγίσεις, αυτή τη φορά έξυπνα και όχι κανοντας μετωπική με τοίχο.

----------


## Remedy

θα συμφωνησω με την θεοφανια εν μερει
εχω να προσθεσω ομως, οτι δεν επιτυγχανονται ολες οι σχεσεις με καλους χειρισμους...
χρειαζεται κατ αρχην μια αμοιβαιοτητα στις βλεψεις...
δλδ, το να ενδιαφερονται αμοιβαια ο ενας για τον αλλο ερωτικα και οχι φιλικα, ειναι βασικη προυποθεση, δεν ειναι κατι που επιτυγχανεται με σωστες συμπεριφορες η χειρισμους....

απο εκει και περα, αν αυτο δεν ισχυει και ειναι σιγουρο αυτο, αν ο ενας εχει μονο φιλικο και ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον αλλα οχι ερωτικο,ενω ο αλλος ειναι τρελλα ερωτευμενος, το καλυτερο ειναι να μην υπαρχει επαφη, γιατι ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να \"ξεκολλησει\" και ο αλλος απο την εμμονη του, διοτι ενας ερωτας μονοπλευρος, ειναι εμμονη....
ειναι ψευδαισθηση οτι σου αρκει η επαφη με τον αλλο κι ας μη σε βλεπει οπως εσυ,ας μη σου δινει αυτα που πραγματικα θελεις, αρκει να τον βλεπεις, να τον ακους, να εισαι κοντα του...
στην πραγματικοτητα, το μονο που κανεις ειναι να γυριζεις το μαχαιρι σε μια πολυ επωδυνη πληγη και να μη την αφηνεις να επουλωθει...

εφοσον εγινε ετσι κι απομακρυνθηκε ο ανθρωπος αυτος, παρε κι εσυ τις αποστασεις σου, ηρεμησε, δες τι πραγματικα θελεις στην ζωη σου γενικοτερα κι οχι απ τον συγκεκριμενο και προχωρα...

----------


## anoiksi

Θεοφανια, οχι οχι δεν αισθανομαι να μου χρωσταει κατι, ο καθενας ειναι ελευθερος να δωσει οσα θελει...απλα τα στοιχειωδη ζηταω...πως να απαιτησω κατι απο καποιον, καταρχας δεν εχει νοημα να απαιτεις...σημασια εχει να ερχεται απο τα βαθη της καρδιας...αν θελει να στο δωσει θα στο δωσει, απλα δεν γινεται να μην σε πληγωνει οταν θα ηθελες κατι και δεν το περνεις...ειναι ανθρωπινο, ειμαι ανθρωπος, δεν ειμαι τελεια ουτε θεα, ουτε ο παπας με το αλανθαστο...οσο αφορα την αρνηση ναι εχεις δικιο...δυο φορες ενιωσα ετσι στη ζωη μου, αλλα τωρα ειναι ακομα πιο δυνατο απο πριν...και στις δυο δεχτηκα την αρνηση και αντι την ζεστη τους ερωτικη αγκαλια, την αγκαλια ενος φιλου...μονο που στην πρωτη περιπτωση δεν μειναμε φιλοι γιναμε απλα γνωστοι...Ισως αυτο να φοβαμαι και τωρα γιαυτο να αντιδρω ετσι...ναι πιστευω οτι αυτο φοβαμαι παλι και αντιδρω σε καθε φαση σιωπης εντονα...πως να το αλλαξω, αφου φοβαμαι οτι θα φυγει και αυτος απο την ζωη μου οπως ο αλλος, παρολο που ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι, χρειαζομαι επιβεβαιωση και ξερω οτι ειναι κουραστικο για τον ανθρωπο μου...δεν θελω να με περασεις ως ψονιο, αλλα νομιζω πως ξερω να αγαπαω αληθινα...Οσο αφορα τις ερωτικες εμπειριες μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι στα μετρια...ουτε πηδηχτηκα με τον πρωτο τυχωντα μονο και μονο για να κανω σεξ, αλλα ουτε εχω αναστολες πχ.να κανω one night stand, γιατι το εκανα...Για μενα ειναι αναγκαιο να αισθανομαι εστω ενα θαυμασμο για καποιον για να παω στο κρεββατι μαζι του...Για παραδειγμα χτες που βγηκα, παρολο που ειχα τα μαυρα μου τα χαλια και το καταλαβαν οι πιο πολλοι, δεν μπορεσα να μην το δειξω πια χτες, θα ειχα την ευκαιρια να κανω σεξ αν αντιδρουσα λιγακι στα καμακια, απλα δεν εχω ορεξη να πηδηχτω με κανεναν τωρα...Σε αυτην την φαση ειμαι παιδι του ερωτα...Τι να το κανω να με αγγιξει καποιος και να σκεφτομαι τον αλλον, δεν εχει νοημα...Ενταξη οταν πια γινει σωματικη αναγκη θα αλλαξουν αυτα...Θεωρω τον εαυτο μου ως κοινωνικο ατομο, επομενως δεν εχω προβλημα να προσεγγιζω τους ανθρωπους και γενικα οι ανθρωποι μου εμπιστευονται πραγματα...δεν εχω τετοια προβληματα...Ολα αυτα που γραφω το πιο πιθανο ειναι συναισθηματα μαζεμενα και καταπιεσμενα...Τωρα πια ομως εφτασα και εγω στο σημειο που να μην μπορω να τα κραταω αλλο μεσα μου, περασε παρα πολυς καιρος που νιωθω καπως και χτες για πρωτη φορα μιλησα, μιλησα και ενιωσα επιτελους οτι δεινω καπου τα συναισθηματα μου, να δουν και αλλοι τι κρυβω μεσα μου και δεν μπορουσα τοσο καιρο να τα εκφρασω...να δουν την ομορφια του ανθρωπου που αγαπω και να κλαψω μεσα σε μια ζωντανη και ζεστη αγκαλια...να νιωσουν και οι γυρω μου πως αισθανομαι...να παρω την αγαπη και την στοργη τους που τοσο χρειαζομαι...το γλυκο τους βλεμμα καθως θα μου λενε κανε ακομα λιγο κουραγιο και ολα θα αλλαξουν στο καλυτερο...

Θεοφανια μου πραγματικα πιστευεις οτι μπορει να γινει κατι μαζι του, εφοσον μου εχει ηδη πει οτι δεν με αγαπαει οπως εγω;Οχι οχι δεν μπορω να απαιτησω να με ερωτευτει, δεν θα ειναι αληθινο...Το μονο που θελω ειναι να νιωθω οτι υπαρχει γυρω μου και να ξερω οτι ειναι καλα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Τωρα πια ομως εφτασα και εγω στο σημειο που να μην μπορω να τα κραταω αλλο μεσα μου, περασε παρα πολυς καιρος που νιωθω καπως και χτες για πρωτη φορα μιλησα, μιλησα και ενιωσα επιτελους οτι δεινω καπου τα συναισθηματα μου, να δουν και αλλοι τι κρυβω μεσα μου και δεν μπορουσα τοσο καιρο να τα εκφρασω...να δουν την ομορφια του ανθρωπου που αγαπω και να κλαψω μεσα σε μια ζωντανη και ζεστη αγκαλια...να νιωσουν και οι γυρω μου πως αισθανομαι...να παρω την αγαπη και την στοργη τους που τοσο χρειαζομαι...το γλυκο τους βλεμμα καθως θα μου λενε κανε ακομα λιγο κουραγιο και ολα θα αλλαξουν στο καλυτερο...


Άνοιξη, μπράβο σου που ανοίχτηκες, είδες τι όμορφο που είναι να μοιράζεσαι με φίλους, κάτι τέτοιες, δύσκολες ώρες?
Είδες τι ζεστασιά που έχει μέσα της μια αγκαλιά τότε?


Εϊναι λογικό που φοβάσαι μην τον χάσεις απο την ζωή σου.
Μα Άνοιξη, η ελευθερία είναι άγριο πράγμα...
άφηνε τις σχέσεις σου να ανασαίνουν ελεύθερα...

Δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις την στάση κάποιου, γιατί απο την στιγμή που θα έχεις παρέμβει, θα έχεις θίξει την ελευθερία της ίδιας σας της σχέσης...και απο εκείνη τη στιγμή, κάτι αρχίζει να μαραίνεται.
Δεν έχει σημασία να \"πετύχεις\" κάτι, έχει σημασία αυτό το κάτι να προκύψει και απο τους δυο, μέσα σε πλήρη ελευθερία. 

Ναι, να του μιλήσεις για όσα νιώθεις και για το τι αγωνιάς, για το τι θα ήθελες εσύ, άλλο αυτό φυσικά. Άλλο αυτό κι άλλο να ζητάς επιβεβαίωση. 

Εύχομαι να είσαι καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα Άνοιξη!
> Κι εγώ κομμάτια είμαι, οπότε θα συνεννοηθούμε πιστεύω 
> 
> Αχ είσαι ερωτευμένη πολύ. Αυτό φαίνεται σε κάθε γράμμα κάθε λεξούλας σου...
> Κάνε μια παύση, πάρε μια ανάσα, μπορείς?
> Γενικά μου δίνεις την αίσθηση ενός ανθρώπου εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητου και συναισθηματικού.
> ...



Δεν μπορω να κανω καποιο διαλλειμμα...η σκεψη μου τρυγυρναει ολο εκει...ισως επειδη αργησα να τα εκφρασω...θα μου εκανε καλο αλλα πως θα το κανω αυτο...Με κατηγορω, γιατι αν δεν ενιωθα ολα αυτα τα εντονα πραγματα θα ειχαμε μια ηρεμη φιλια και κυριως θα μου μιλουσε για τα πραγματα και τις καταστασεις που αντιμετωπιζει και εγω θα τον βοηθουσα...θα προσπαθουσα να τον κανω χαρουμενο...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Με κατηγορω, γιατι αν δεν ενιωθα ολα αυτα τα εντονα πραγματα θα ειχαμε μια ηρεμη φιλια και κυριως θα μου μιλουσε για τα πραγματα και τις καταστασεις που αντιμετωπιζει και εγω θα τον βοηθουσα...θα προσπαθουσα να τον κανω χαρουμενο...


Όλα αυτά τα έντονα πράγματα, είναι κομμάτι σου.
Κι αν δεν τα ένιωθες, θα έπαυες να είσαι αυτή που είσαι.
Ίσως η ιστορία σας να είχε πιο ανώδυνη έκβαση... αλλά τι νόημα έχει να είναι όλα αλλιώς, αν για να γίνει αυτό θα έπρεπε κι εμείς να είμαστε... αλλιώτικοι ?

 :Wink:

----------


## anoiksi

Οχι οχι με την επιβεβαιωση εννοω οτι δεν θα φυγει απο την ζωη μου οχι ερωτικη...Τελικα οταν εισαι μικρος σου χαρακωνται ολα πιο εντονα στην ψυχη...

----------


## anoiksi

αχχχ, ναι weird μου ποσο δικιο εχεις....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ...οσο αφορα την αρνηση ναι εχεις δικιο...δυο φορες ενιωσα ετσι στη ζωη μου, αλλα τωρα ειναι ακομα πιο δυνατο απο πριν...και στις δυο δεχτηκα την αρνηση και αντι την ζεστη τους ερωτικη αγκαλια, την αγκαλια ενος φιλου...μονο που στην πρωτη περιπτωση δεν μειναμε φιλοι γιναμε απλα γνωστοι...
> 
> 
> Έχει ξαναγίνει. Τι σημαίνει αυτό? Να τολμήσω να υποθέσω? Έχω διαβάσει πολλά από τα ποστ που έχεις κάνει εδω. Φαίνεσαι μια ευαίσθητη κοπέλα, ρομαντική και ενσυναισθητη. Μήπως όταν ερωτεύεσαι ονειρεύεσαι την τέλεια αγάπη που μόνο στα παραμύθια συναντάμε? Μήπως δίνεις ολοκλρηρωτικά τον εαυτό σου και φυσικά δεν εννοώ το σεξ? Μήπως δεν δίνεις την ευκαιρία στον άλλο να σε διεκδικήσει? Ξέρεις γιατί στο λέω? Πολλές φορές, (και συμβαίνει και στα δυο φύλλα), μπορεί να κυνηγήσουμε μια μλκ μονο και μόνο γιατί δεν μας κάθεται και να μην εκτιμάμε έναν αξιόλογο άνθρωπο που θα μπορούσαμε να ερωτευτούμε τρελλα, γιατί είναι εκεί και θεωρεί πολυτιμη ακόμη και μια ματιά μας.
> Μήπως έπεσες με τα μούτρα, τα έδωσες όλα και ο άνθρωπος σκέφτηκε πως δεν θέλι να σε πληγώσει γιατί δεν νιώθει το ίδιο? 
> 
> 
> Ισως αυτο να φοβαμαι και τωρα γιαυτο να αντιδρω ετσι...ναι πιστευω οτι αυτο φοβαμαι παλι και αντιδρω σε καθε φαση σιωπης εντονα...πως να το αλλαξω, αφου φοβαμαι οτι θα φυγει και αυτος απο την ζωη μου οπως ο αλλος,
> ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Οχι οχι με την επιβεβαιωση εννοω οτι δεν θα φυγει απο την ζωη μου οχι ερωτικη...Τελικα οταν εισαι μικρος σου χαρακωνται ολα πιο εντονα στην ψυχη...


Αυτό κι εγώ εννοούσα, να μην ζητάς να \"τσεκάρεις\" αν είναι για να μείνει ή για να φύγει... 

Αχ καλή μου, το ίδιο είναι να χαράζεις ένα τρυφερό βλαστάρι και το ίδιο τον κορμό ενός μεγαλύτερου και πιο γερού δέντρου?
Η νιότη έχει πάθος έχει έντονο συναίσθημα και έχει και ... πόνο.

Αλλά όλη αυτή η ζωντάνια, είναι πολύτιμη και θα το καταλάβεις κι εσύ στα χρόνια που θα περνούν...
 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> θα συμφωνησω με την θεοφανια εν μερει
> εχω να προσθεσω ομως, οτι δεν επιτυγχανονται ολες οι σχεσεις με καλους χειρισμους...
> χρειαζεται κατ αρχην μια αμοιβαιοτητα στις βλεψεις...
> δλδ, το να ενδιαφερονται αμοιβαια ο ενας για τον αλλο ερωτικα και οχι φιλικα, ειναι βασικη προυποθεση, δεν ειναι κατι που επιτυγχανεται με σωστες συμπεριφορες η χειρισμους....
> 
> απο εκει και περα, αν αυτο δεν ισχυει και ειναι σιγουρο αυτο, αν ο ενας εχει μονο φιλικο και ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον αλλα οχι ερωτικο,ενω ο αλλος ειναι τρελλα ερωτευμενος, το καλυτερο ειναι να μην υπαρχει επαφη, γιατι ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να \"ξεκολλησει\" και ο αλλος απο την εμμονη του, διοτι ενας ερωτας μονοπλευρος, ειναι εμμονη....
> ειναι ψευδαισθηση οτι σου αρκει η επαφη με τον αλλο κι ας μη σε βλεπει οπως εσυ,ας μη σου δινει αυτα που πραγματικα θελεις, αρκει να τον βλεπεις, να τον ακους, να εισαι κοντα του...
> στην πραγματικοτητα, το μονο που κανεις ειναι να γυριζεις το μαχαιρι σε μια πολυ επωδυνη πληγη και να μη την αφηνεις να επουλωθει...
> ...



Ναι συμφωνω και εγω οτι ο ερωτας δεν επιτυγχανεται με καποιους χειρισμους, η υπαρχει η δεν υπαρχει...και στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ειναι μονοπλευρος...ναι ειναι εμμονη, τρελη εμμονη αλλα πως την διωχνεις;


*ειναι ψευδαισθηση οτι σου αρκει η επαφη με τον αλλο κι ας μη σε βλεπει οπως εσυ,ας μη σου δινει αυτα που πραγματικα θελεις, αρκει να τον βλεπεις, να τον ακους, να εισαι κοντα του...* 

ακριβως αυτα σκεφτομαι 
δεν μπορω να τον αφησω εχουμε πολεμησει παρα πολυ για την σχεση μας, ειναι κριμα να τελειωσει ετσι για κατι που νιωθω, εχω τοσα πολλα ακομα να του δωσω και θελω να του δωσω...να την παλι η εμμονη θα μου πεις τωρα...και εκεινος θελει να με εχει στη ζωη του και το πιστευω αυτο, αλλα τον δυσκολευω εγω...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> δεν μπορω να τον αφησω εχουμε πολεμησει παρα πολυ για την σχεση μας, ειναι κριμα να τελειωσει ετσι για κατι που νιωθω, εχω τοσα πολλα ακομα να του δωσω και θελω να του δωσω...να την παλι η εμμονη θα μου πεις τωρα...και εκεινος θελει να με εχει στη ζωη του και το πιστευω αυτο, αλλα τον δυσκολευω εγω...


Αυτά που νιώθεις, καλως ή κακώς, τα νιώθεις.

Ακόμα κι αν εσύ βρεις κάποιον τρόπο να τα παραβλέψεις και να είσαι απλά φίλη του ( πολύ δύσκολο έως ακατόρθωτο), ακόμα κι αν εσύ δεν θέλεις να τον αφήσεις, εκείνος, δεδομένων των αισθημάτων σου, μπορεί να θέλει...για τους ολοδικούς του λόγους ( που μπορεί και να θελήσει μάλιστα να στους πει, σε μια ειλικρινή συζήτηση)
Αν τυχόν το θέλει, το \"δεν θέλω να τον αφήσω\" σου, παραβιάζει την ελευθερία της σχέσης σας...
είναι άγρια η ελευθερία καλή μου άνοιξη...

καμιά φορά έχει άρωμα τσουκνίδας.

----------


## anoiksi

οχι ξερω οτι και εκεινος δεν θελει να με αφησει, απλα δυσκολευεται πολυ...δεδομενου οτι εχει και αυτος τα δικα του, αφετερου τον δυσκολευω και εγω...Μολις καταλαβα οτι εγω εφταιξα στο σημειο οτι δεν μου μιλουσε, τον πιεζα να μου μιλησει και οσο εγω πιεζα τοσο εκεινος δεν μπορουσε να μου μιλησει για να μην με πληγωσει...weird μου τι να κανω;;;Πως να το αντιμετωπισω, πως να φερθω, τι να κανω για να ηρεμησουμε επιτελους;

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> οχι ξερω οτι και εκεινος δεν θελει να με αφησει, απλα δυσκολευεται πολυ...δεδομενου οτι εχει και αυτος τα δικα του, αφετερου τον δυσκολευω και εγω...Μολις καταλαβα οτι εγω εφταιξα στο σημειο οτι δεν μου μιλουσε, τον πιεζα να μου μιλησει και οσο εγω πιεζα τοσο εκεινος δεν μπορουσε να μου μιλησει για να μην με πληγωσει...weird μου τι να κανω;;;Πως να το αντιμετωπισω, πως να φερθω, τι να κανω για να ηρεμησουμε επιτελους;


Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να μπορείς να κάνεις για να ηρεμήσ ε τ ε.
Υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορείς να κάνεις για να ηρεμήσεις εσύ καλή μου άνοιξη.

Για παράδειγμα, το να μην είσαι πιεστική, λόγω του άγχους σου να μην στραβώσει η κατάσταση ή το να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Αν βάλεις την διάσωση της σχέσης πάνω απο τον εαυτό σου, αν δηλ. επιμείνεις πέρα απο τα προσωπικά σου όρια, πέφτεις σε παγίδα....

Οπότε, έχεις να κάνεις μια βαθιά ειλικρινή συνομιλία με σένα, για να ανιχνεύσεις τα όριά σου καθώς και το τι στάση θα κρατήσεις απο εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## anoiksi

ειναι τοσο δυσκολο αυτο, παρα πολυ δυσκολο...πριν λιγο καιρο του ειχα πει να μην επικοινωνησει μαζι μου για ενα μικρο διαστημα, εκει ενιωσα οτι προσπαθουσα να με προστατευσω λιγακι για να μην πεσω τελειος και κυριως να με προστατευσω απο την σιωπη του...ηταν πολυ δυσκολο μα δεν το μετανιωνω γιατι νομιζω οτι μας βοηθησε και τους δυο...Εκεινον για να παρει μια ανασα απο την πιεση μου και εμενα για να μην πονεσω στην σκεψη και να παρω και εγω μια μικροτερη ανασα...Ναι θα κατσω να σκεφτω και να μιλησω με τον εαυτο μου, θα ειναι ωφελημο ωστε να δω πως θα συνεχισω, αλλα αν παλι καταληξω σε λαθος πραγματα;Νομιζα με του να του πω οτι μπορει να μου μιλαει ελευθερα θα μας βοηθουσα, αλλα επεσα σε παγιδα...νομιζω οτι χρειαζομαι διακοπες...να παω καπου που δεν με ξερει κανεις (τασεις φυγης).Ασχετο χτες που βγηκα συναντησα μια κοπελα στην τουαλετα (κλασσικα γυναικες κοτες που πιανουν συζητησεις μεχρι και στις τουαλετες...χαχα) που ηταν απο την Ελβετια και συζητησαμε λιγακι...ονειρο ειναι για μενα να ζησω μερικα χρονια στην Ελβετια και ισως θα ειναι ο καιρος να το κυνηγησω λιγακι, δεν θα ειναι ωφελημο να φυγω να κανω κατι εκει ωστε να ξεφυγω η θα τα βρω μετα πιο σκουρα και θα πεσω τελειος;

----------


## anoiksi

weird σε ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια...τωρα που μιλησα αισθανομαι πιο αναλαφρη, θα συνεχισω να μιλω με σας, κανει καλο τελικα...τα ειχα κλειδωσει ολα μεσα μου...τελειωσε αυτο πια πρεπει να βρω δρομο και τροπο να δραπετευσω ωστε να κρατησω αυτην την ομορφη φιλια αλλα παραλληλα να βρω τον δρομο μου, δεν ξερω πως αλλα δεν γινεται καποτε δεν θα αλλαξει και αυτο;Χτες μια φιλη μου, που της μιλησα μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να βρω καποιον αλλον...τωρα μου φανταζει ακομα δυσκολο, αλλα οσο μιλαω τοσο πιο καθαρα βλεπω τα πραγματα και τοσο πιο πολυ φευγει ο πονος...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ....τα ειχα κλειδωσει ολα μεσα μου...τελειωσε αυτο πια πρεπει να βρω δρομο και τροπο να δραπετευσω ωστε να κρατησω αυτην την ομορφη φιλια αλλα παραλληλα να βρω τον δρομο μου, δεν ξερω πως αλλα ....


Είδες?
Όσο γράφεις, ξεφλουδίζονται τα συναισθήματά σου και φτάνεις σε μια καθαρότητα...
συνέχισε έτσι καλή μου...

αυτό που λες γίνεται.
Το π ω ς θα γίνει, είναι αυτό που πρέπει να βρεις.
Δεν υπάρχουν συνταγές, γιατί μία είναι η άνοιξη, ένας είναι κι εκείνος...

προσπάθησε πάντως να έχεις τα μάτια σου όσο πιο ανοιχτά μπορέις και να ακούς .. κι εσένα κι εκείνον, ώστε να λάβεις τις πιο ωφέλιμες αποφάσεις ( πρώτα για σένα ωφέλιμες).

Φιλάκια πολλά.

----------


## anoiksi

Ενα λειβαδι μεσα στην ομιχλη που ονειρευεται
Ο προορισμος του ονειρου

θα ξαναγεννηθουμε σε μιαν αλλη χωρα
θα ανακαλυψουμε και παλι τις πρωτες λεξεις
και θα προφερουμε περηφανα
καθε ελαχιστο αυτονοητο
στη γνωση ματαια θα αναζητησουμε τον κοσμο
θα περηπλανηθουμε στους μεγαλους δρομους
με τις σειρηνες μεσα στην ομιχλη
και καποτε εκθαμβοι θα συναντησουμε
την πρωτη μας αγαπη
στα ματια μας θα αστραφτει
η ιδια προαιωνια λαμψη
τιποτα δεν θα θυμηθουμε 
και τιποτα δεν θα εχουμε ξεχασει

Τολης Νικηφορου

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0EAL3vXZrM&amp;NR=1

----------


## anoiksi

Ναι Θεοφανια πιθανο να αγαπω και λαθος...και παρα πολυ πιθανο ειναι να παραβλεπω τον διπλανο μου που καιγεται...ναι δεν αφηνω περιθωρια στους αλλους.Δεν ξερω και γιατι να βαλω τον αλλον στην διαδικασια να με κυνηγησει, αν ειναι πιο απλο να σταθουμε απεναντι στον αλλο και οι δυο ειλικρηνεις και να πουμε τι νιωθουμε...αν ο ενας μονο αγαπαει η αν και οι δυο...εμεις τις κανουμε περιπλοκες τις σχεσεις, ειναι πιο απλα τα πραγματα...με λιγο παραπανω ειλικρινια ολα θα ηταν πιο απλα...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> θα συμφωνησω με την θεοφανια εν μερει
> εχω να προσθεσω ομως, οτι δεν επιτυγχανονται ολες οι σχεσεις με καλους χειρισμους...
> χρειαζεται κατ αρχην μια αμοιβαιοτητα στις βλεψεις...
> ...


δεν ειναι \"για κατι που νοιωθεις\"....κατι τυχαιο, κατι παραπλευρο, κατι ασημαντο , καλη μου....
μην ξεγελας τον εαυτο σου, το να βλεπεις ξεκαθαρα αυτο που σου συμβαινει, θα σε βοηθησει και να προχωρησεις...
αυτο που νοιωθεις εσυ και οχι αυτος, δεν ειναι \"κατι\"...ειναι η ΟΥΣΙΑ του συναισθηματος σου γι αυτον τον ανθρωπο και κατευθυνει τις επιθυμιες σου που αφορουν την σχεση σας.....
ουτε εμποδιο στην σχεση σας ειναι, ουτε κατι που ξεπερνιεται ωστε να προχωρησετε στην σχεση σας....ποια σχεση σας???αλλη σχεση θελει αυτος να εχετε κι αλλη εσυ...
ουτε αυτος μπορει να προχωρησει σε αυτη που θες εσυ, ουτε εσενα σου αρκει αυτη που θελει αυτος...
τι σημαινει αυτο?

οτι δεν συμπιπτουν οι επιθυμιες σας γιαυτην την σχεση, ουτε εσυ τον εμποδιζεις σε κατι...απλα θελετε διαφορετικα πραγματα ο ενας απ τον αλλον...
για οσο αυτο ισχυει, δεν μπορειτε να εχετε φιλικη σχεση και μη ξεγελας τον εαυτο σου....
μια φιλια μαζι του εσενα θα σε σκοτωνει καθε μερα...
μια φιλια μαζι σου, θα τον φερνει σε δυσκολη θεση, οποτε βγαινει στην επιφανεια η πραγματικη σου επιθυμια, ειτε αμεσα,ειτε εμμεσα...φαντασου μονο , ποσα προσωπικα του θεματα δεν θα μπορει να συζηταει μαζι σου, γιατι θα ξερει οτι σε ενοχλουν...κι αντιστοιχα εσυ...

----------


## anoiksi

δηλαδη δεν θα αντεξω εννοεις να ειναι απλα ενας καλος μου φιλος;δεν γινεται κατι τετοιο;εγω το προσπαθω τοσο πολυ...να σκοτωσω αυτα τα συναισθηματα, η μαλλον καλυτερα για αρχη να τα παραβλεψω...τι θα γινει αν συνεχισουμε να προσπαθουμε να κρατησουμε πιθανο αυτην την ανισορροπη σχεση κατα την αποψη σου;

*μια φιλια μαζι του εσενα θα σε σκοτωνει καθε μερα...μια φιλια μαζι σου, θα τον φερνει σε δυσκολη θεση, οποτε βγαινει στην επιφανεια η πραγματικη σου επιθυμια, ειτε αμεσα,ειτε εμμεσα...φαντασου μονο , ποσα προσωπικα του θεματα δεν θα μπορει να συζηταει μαζι σου, γιατι θα ξερει οτι σε ενοχλουν...κι αντιστοιχα εσυ...* 

οσο αφορα αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο, αλλα δεν γινεται καπως να ισορροπησουμε τα πραγματα;;;Δεν μπορω να φανταστω να μην εχω αλλο επικοινωνια μαζι του...δεν ξερω αλλα ειμαι σιγουρι οτι αυτο που νιωθουμε και οι δυο ειναι δυνατο και οτι ειναι δυνατον να σταθει απο μονο του, χωρις να ειναι κατι παραπνω η κατι λιγοτερο για καποιον απο τους δυο, δεν γινεται;;;

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> δηλαδη δεν θα αντεξω εννοεις να ειναι απλα ενας καλος μου φιλος;δεν γινεται κατι τετοιο;εγω το προσπαθω τοσο πολυ...να σκοτωσω αυτα τα συναισθηματα, η μαλλον καλυτερα για αρχη να τα παραβλεψω...τι θα γινει αν συνεχισουμε να προσπαθουμε να κρατησουμε πιθανο αυτην την ανισορροπη σχεση κατα την αποψη σου;
> 
> *μια φιλια μαζι του εσενα θα σε σκοτωνει καθε μερα...μια φιλια μαζι σου, θα τον φερνει σε δυσκολη θεση, οποτε βγαινει στην επιφανεια η πραγματικη σου επιθυμια, ειτε αμεσα,ειτε εμμεσα...φαντασου μονο , ποσα προσωπικα του θεματα δεν θα μπορει να συζηταει μαζι σου, γιατι θα ξερει οτι σε ενοχλουν...κι αντιστοιχα εσυ...* 
> 
> οσο αφορα αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο, αλλα δεν γινεται καπως να ισορροπησουμε τα πραγματα;;;Δεν μπορω να φανταστω να μην εχω αλλο επικοινωνια μαζι του...δεν ξερω αλλα ειμαι σιγουρι οτι αυτο που νιωθουμε και οι δυο ειναι δυνατο και οτι ειναι δυνατον να σταθει απο μονο του, χωρις να ειναι κατι παραπνω η κατι λιγοτερο για καποιον απο τους δυο, δεν γινεται;;;


καλη μου,δεν υπαρχει λογος να αγωνιας και να με ρωτας σαν να εξαρταται απο εμενα η εξελιξη αυτης της ιστοριας...

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ!
το θεμα ειναι, αν αυτο που θα προκυψει σε πληγωνει λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο απο το να τον στερηθεις.....
εγω ειμαι της γνωμης οτι και πιο τραυματικο θα ειναι και (το χειροτερο) θα σου παρει πολυ περισσοτερο χρονο να το ξεχασεις και να προχωρησεις...

αν εσυ, πεισθειςοτι αυτο σου αρκει, οτι ετσι θα εισαι λιγο χειροτερα απο το να τον εχεις δικο σου,αλλα πολυ καλυτερα απο το να τον ξεχασεις, η αποφαση ειναι δικια σου....

πες μου κατι ομως..
απ οτι καταλαβα, καποια στιγμη του εκανες σαφες, η τελοσπαντων καταλαβε σαφως το πως τον βλεπεις κι αυτος ειπε σαφως το οτι σε βλεπει εσενα φιλικα..
ΜΕΤΑ απο αυτο το ξεκαθαρισμα, κανατε καμια συζητηση,γνωριζεις τις ΔΙΚΕΣ του προθεσεις για την σχεση σας? τι θελει αυτος στην συνεχεια μετα τις αμοιβαιες εξηγησεις?πως την φανταζεται αυτη την σχεση?

----------


## anoiksi

ρωταω εδω εσας, γιατι στο παρελθον προσπαθησα με οποιον τροπο θεωρουσα ως τον πιο σωστο να βρω μια λυση μονη μου, ικανοποιητικη και για τους δυο και κυριως προσπαθησα να προστατεψω της ψυχες και τον δυο, που ειναι και το πιο σημαντικο...δεν μου βγηκε ομως, ειχα τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα...δημιουργησα πονο και στους δυο...τωρα δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω και πως να το χειριστω...προσπαθω τωρα πια να το συζητησω, να δω αλλες αποψεις, για να δω τι μπορω να κανω...δεν θελω παλι να κανω καποιο λαθος...δεν ξερω δεν εχω πια καποια αλλη ιδεα, καποια σκεψη και ουτε μπορω να υποθεσω πως θα συνεχιστει...Ναι καποια στιγμη ανοιξα την καρδια μου, ισως να μην επρεπε, γιατι ετσι και αλλιως δεν περιμενα κατι απλα ειχε το δικαιωμα να το ξερει και πιστευα οτι θα μπορουσε να το αντεξει, χωρις πολλα πολλα...λαθος μου...Αλλωστε σε οποιαδηποτε σχεση σημαντικη ειναι η ειλικρινια, η εμπιστοσυνη και να μπορεις να επικοινωνεις με τον αλλο ελευθερα...Οσο αφορα τις δικες του προθεσεις, δηλ αυτο που μου εχει ξεκαθαρισει ειναι οτι δεν θελει να μην υπαρχω στη ζωη του και γεγονος ειναι οτι προσπαθησε πολυ και αυτος...αλλα οι δρομοι μας ηταν παραλληλοι μεχρι τωρα και νομιζαμε και οι δυο οτι ακολουθουμε την σωστη κατευθυνση...τωρα διαπιστωθηκε το αντιθετο...μου εριξε το μπαλακι να αποφασισω ουσιαστικα εγω πως θα συνεχιστει, αλλα δεν μπορω να σκεφτω πια τιποτα...φοβαμαι οτι παλι θα τα κανω ανω κατω και θα παρω λανθασμενο δρομο, νομιζοντας οτι ειναι ο πιο σωστος...Βασικα το μονο που θελω εγω απο αυτην την σχεση ειναι η επικοινωνια, αλλα και αυτη δεν υπαρχει...ολα παρεξηγουνται, τα βρισκουμε μετα παλι τα ιδια και αυτο ειναι ψυχοφθορο...εχω φτασει και εγω στα ορια της ψυχικης μου δυναμης...δεν θελω να παρω καποια αποφαση...ισως καλο θα ηταν να του ζητησω να μου πει εκεινος πως φανταζεται την συνεχεια, γιατι αυτο δεν το εχουμε συζητησει ποτε...δεν γινεται να συνεχισει ετσι...και νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω να παρω μονη μου καποια αποφαση γιατι μπορει να το παρει παλι αλλιως...αλλα πεστε μου πως θα τον κανω να μου μιλησει και να μου πει πως το σκεφτεται, αφου προσπαθησα τοσο πολυ να μην χαθει η επικοινωνια και ομως εκεινος δεν το αντεχε, γιατι φοβοταν οτι θα παρω κατι αλλιως και οτι με αυτα που του ελεγα παλι πληγωνοταν και αποφασισε να αποστασιοποιηθει για να μην με ποναει...και αυτο που πετυχε ηταν να αντιδρασω ακομα πιο εντονα...εγω νομισα οτι εφοσον με βλεπει φιλικα θα μπορουσε να το παραβλεψει καπως και να μου συμπεριφερεται σαν να μην εγινε τιποτα...να μου μιλαει μεχρι να μπορεσω να σταθω στα ποδια μονη μου...

----------


## Remedy

αχ.. αχ.. αχ βρε κοπελα μου....
σε μια ερωτηση της θεοφανιας , ειχες απαντησει οτι εχεις αρκετες εμπειριες και μαλιστα και μια σαν αυτην που σου συμβαινει τωρα, απ την οποια περιμενα να εχεις μαθει αρκετα πραγματα για αυτες τις αδιεξοδες καταστασεις, αλλα εγω διαβαζω αποψεις μιας κοπελας 16 χρονων , αυτη τη στιγμη.....

πρωτα απ ολα
τι θα πει, σου εριξε το μπαλακι να αποφασισεις για την συνεχεια της σχεσης?????
συμφωνα με αυτα που θελεις εσυ, αν αποφασιζες, θα ηθελες μια σχεση χωρις ορια, δηλαδη μια σχεση απ οπου δεν θα αποκλειονταν ο ερωτισμος, ο ερωτας, η αποκλειστικοτητα κλπ.....
ειναι διατεθιμενος να συμμετεχει??????ΟΧΙ!!!!!! οποτε τι ειδους μπαλακι σου εριξε????το μπαλακι του να πεις εσυ το \"ΤΕΛΟΣ\" αντι να το πει αυτος?
ας μη κοροιδευομαστε...

ο λογος που απομακρυνεται, ειναι , το οτι το συναισθημα που εχεις τωρα εσυ γι αυτον, ειναι τοσο διογκωμενο, τοσο ανεκφραστο, τοσο απελπισμενο, τοσο ξεχειλισμενο, που ειναι αδυνατον να κρυφτει, οχι μονο γι αυτον που ξερει πια τι συμβαινει, αλλα ακομα και για καποιον ασχετο...
ειχες πει σε προηγουμενο μην.οτι λυπασαι τοσο να χαθει αυτη η σχεση,ε χεις τοσαακομα να του δωσεις.....μη ξεγελας τον εαυτο σου...αυτα που τοσο εντονα θελεις να δωσεις (αλλα και να παρεις) ειναι στοπλαισιο του ερωτικου συναισθηματος που νοιωθεις για τον ανθρωπο αυτο....ας εχουν μανδυα κοινωνικο η φιλικο η ανθρωπιστικο... εφοσον σου συμβαινει αυτο, ο πυρηνας της επιθυμιας σου ειναι ο ερωτικος και η βαθυτερη επιθυμια σου η ενωση σας...

εχει δικιο λοιπον, εαν ειναι επιφυλακτικος(εφοσον δεν θελει κατι τετοιο ια την σχεση σας) και πιθανοτατα εχει δικιο που κανει συνεχως πισω....ισως εσυ δεν το αντιλαμβανεσαι, αλλα καθε πορος της υπαρξης σου, φωναζει αυτο που πραγματικα θελεις, οταν επικοινωνειτε...

εσενα δεν σου εχει τυχει ποτε το αντιστοιχο? να σε θελει καποιος απελπισμενα, να ειναι μια χαρα φιλος σου, αλλα αυτος να σε θελει ερωτικα? τι εκανες τοτε?

το να του ζητησεις να σου πει τι θα θελε, οκ, ειναι μια σκεψη.
αυτο που πραγματικα θαθελε ομως , ειναι να τον βλεπεις οπως αυτος...καθαρα φιλικα... γινεται αυτο????????ε,δε γινεται...

απο κει και περα,οτι και να σου πει, οτι αποφασεις και να παρετε, το θεμα θα κολλαει παντα και θα φτανει σε αδιεξοδα...
εγω δεν το βλεπω βιωσιμο, ακριβως γιατι αυτο που εσυ νοιωθεις ειναι τοσο διογκωμενο...δε βλεπω να μπορεις να λειτουργησεις ΕΣΥ, οχι αυτος...εσυ εισαι αυτη που θα ταλαιπωρειται...

αλλα και αυτος...μπες για λιγο στην θεση του, να αντιμετωπισεις αντιδρασεις πληγωμενης ερωμενης,απο καποια φιλη σου!!!!!ετσι θα αντιδρουσες στις εξαφανισεις του αν εισασταν απλα 2 φιλοι?οχι φυσικα...αυτο δεν θα σταματησει ποτε...η θα το καταπιεζεις και θα υποφερεις, η θα το βγαζεις και θα φρικαρει αυτος...
και μετα τι να παραβλεψει???εκανες κανενα παραπτωμα για να το παραβλεψει? να παραβλεψει το γεγονος οτι δεν συμπλεετε στην ουσια ζητας....επως να τοπαραβλεψει? τι μπορειτε να εχετε οι δυο σας αν παραβλεψει τα οσα εσυ θελεις απο αυτον? τι θα μεινει? αυτο που θελει αυτος μονο? αυτος θελει να μη τον ηθελες \"ετσι\"...γινεται αυτο? οχι....
γινεται μονο να υποκρινεστε...εσυ οτι δεν αισθανεσαι, κι αυτος οτι δεν το καταλαβαινει...
αυτο θελεις?
να υποκρινεστε και οι δυο, μονο και μονο για να τον βλεπεις.ποτε-ποτε?

αληθεια, τι συμβαινει στην ερωτικη ζωη αυτου που συζηταμε?
ειναι σε καποια σχεση? ειναι ετεροφυλοφιλος? ειναι ερωτευμενος με καποια αλλη?

----------


## anoiksi

Καταρχας να σου πω οτι εχει συμβει και το αντιθετο, δηλ ενας πολυ καλος μου φιλος να μου πει οτι ειναι ερωτευμενος μαζι μου...εκεινη την στιγμη ζαλιστηκα οταν δηλ μου το ειπε και εκανα μερες να συνελθω το σκεφτομουν συνεχως...ναι τον ενιωθα ως κατι παραπανω απο φιλο αλλα δεν ενιωθα ερωτα, απλα ενιωθα αγαπη για το προσωπο του...προσπαθησα να του συμπεριφερομαι οπως του συμπεριφερομουν παντα, αλλα εκεινος μαλλον δεν ενιωθε την προσπαθεια μου, γιατι σε καποια φαση μου ειπε οτι δεν ειμαστε οπως πριν...τελοσπαντων να μην τα πολυλογω, ξερω και το αντιθετο και ξερω τι εκανα εγω σε αυτην την περιπτωση...Με αυτον τον ανθρωπο ομως δεν ειχαμε ποτε σκαμπανευασματα και τσακωμους...ηταν και ημουν παντα παρον σε οτιδηποτε...Αυτο που εκανε εκεινος ηταν να απομακρυνθει και με πληγωσε παρα πολυ, δεν ηξερα τι εκανα λαθος γιατι δεν το συζητησαμε ποτε...Δεν ξερω αν το εκανε εκουσια η ακουσια, γιατι δεδομενο ειναι οτι δουλευει απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ, κανει δυο δουλειες ταυτοχρονα, φουλ τιμε ολην την βδομαδα...Αυτην την φορα ομως γιναν ολα αντιθετα...εγω ημουν ερωτευμενη, εγω εψαχνα την συζητηση...το μονο κοινο ηταν οτι περιμενα να μου συμπεριφερθει οπως ειχα συμπεριφερθει και εγω...βλεπεις οι τροποι αντιδρασεις του καθενα εχουν να κανουν με το τι καταστασεις εχουν βιωσει...εγω προσπαθω με αυτον τον τροπο να ακουσω απο αλλους τους δικους τους τροπους ωστε να μην πεσω στην παγιδα του παρελθοντος...
Οχι δεν μου εριξε το μπαλακι να αποφασισω αν θελω την σχεση, δεν με καταλαβες σωστα, αλλα να βρω εγω τον τροπο πως θα συνεχιστει και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο, γιατι ειναι δεδομενο οτι δεν θα χαλασει η οποια σχεση...ειμαι και ειναι δυνατος ανθρωπος και μπορουμε να βιωσουμε δυσκολες καταστασεις και το εχουμε αποδειξει...και θα το κανω, γιατι για κανεναν ανθρωπο δεν μπορει να ειναι το τελος του κοσμου καποιος αλλος...Θα ξαναγαπησω θα με ξαναγαπησουν, θα πληγωσω και θα πληγωθω, ετσι ειναι η ζωη και εχει και την ομορφια του αυτο...απλα δεν ξερω τον σωστο τροπο...στον αλλο τωρα πια νομιζω οτι εχει πετυχει το ολο σκηνικο, στο αλλο απετυχα παταγωδος, επειδη πιστευα οτι θα αντιδρασει παρομοια με μενα, ορμωμενη απο την κατασταση που βιωσα εγω...
Οσο αφορα για τον ιδιο ειναι μπερδεμενος και πιστευω και πολυ αγχωμενος για το μελλον του και την ζωη του και επειδη γνωριζω τις δυσκολιες του ηθελα να ειμαι παρον αντι να διαλεξω την αποστασιοποιηση και τσατιζομουν που δεν με αφηνε να ειμαι διπλα του στις δυσκολες στιγμες που περνουσε...δεν ζητησα τιποτα ερωτικο, ουτε θα το εκανα ποτε...τον τροπο που ειχα να του μιλαω καποτε τον συνεχισα δεν αλλαξα κατι, προσπαθοντας να κρατησω αυτο που ειχαμε...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ....
> ...Αυτο που εκανε εκεινος ηταν να απομακρυνθει και με πληγωσε παρα πολυ, δεν ηξερα τι εκανα λαθος γιατι δεν το συζητησαμε ποτε...Δεν ξερω αν το εκανε εκουσια η ακουσια, γιατι δεδομενο ειναι οτι δουλευει απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ, κανει δυο δουλειες ταυτοχρονα, φουλ τιμε ολην την βδομαδα...Αυτην την φορα ομως γιναν ολα αντιθετα...εγω ημουν ερωτευμενη, εγω εψαχνα την συζητηση...το μονο κοινο ηταν οτι περιμενα να μου συμπεριφερθει οπως ειχα συμπεριφερθει και εγω...βλεπεις οι τροποι αντιδρασεις του καθενα εχουν να κανουν με το τι καταστασεις εχουν βιωσει...εγω προσπαθω με αυτον τον τροπο να ακουσω απο αλλους τους δικους τους τροπους ωστε να μην πεσω στην παγιδα του παρελθοντος...
> Οχι δεν μου εριξε το μπαλακι να αποφασισω αν θελω την σχεση, δεν με καταλαβες σωστα, αλλα να βρω εγω τον τροπο πως θα συνεχιστει και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο, γιατι ειναι δεδομενο οτι δεν θα χαλασει η οποια σχεση...ειμαι και ειναι δυνατος ανθρωπος και μπορουμε να βιωσουμε δυσκολες καταστασεις και το εχουμε αποδειξει...και θα το κανω, γιατι για κανεναν ανθρωπο δεν μπορει να ειναι το τελος του κοσμου καποιος αλλος...Θα ξαναγαπησω θα με ξαναγαπησουν, θα πληγωσω και θα πληγωθω, ετσι ειναι η ζωη και εχει και την ομορφια του αυτο...απλα δεν ξερω τον σωστο τροπο...στον αλλο τωρα πια νομιζω οτι εχει πετυχει το ολο σκηνικο, στο αλλο απετυχα παταγωδος, *επειδη πιστευα οτι θα αντιδρασει παρομοια με μενα, ορμωμενη απο την κατασταση που βιωσα εγω...*Οσο αφορα για τον ιδιο ειναι μπερδεμενος και πιστευω και πολυ αγχωμενος για το μελλον του και την ζωη του και επειδη γνωριζω τις δυσκολιες του ηθελα να ειμαι παρον αντι να διαλεξω την αποστασιοποιηση και *τσατιζομουν που δεν με αφηνε να ειμαι διπλα του στις δυσκολες στιγμες που περνουσε...δεν ζητησα τιποτα ερωτικο*, ουτε θα το εκανα ποτε...τον τροπο που ειχα να του μιλαω καποτε τον συνεχισα δεν αλλαξα κατι, προσπαθοντας να κρατησω αυτο που ειχαμε...


επιμενεις να μιλας για αυτο που ειχατε...
αυτο που ειχατε,δεν θα ειναι ποτε πια το ιδιο,μετα απο την αποκαλυψη των προθεσεων σας , που συγκρουονται...

λες οτι περιμενες να αντιδρασει οπως και εσυ, οταν αντιληφθηκες οτι ενας φιλος σου σε ηθελε ερωτικα.
ναι,αλλα εσυ, αντιδρας ως ερωτευμενη οπως αντιδρουσε εκεινος ο φιλος???μηπως γινεσαι πιο πιεστικη απο εκεινον?πιο παρουσα? πιο απαιτητικη?μηπως ο φιλος σου ασφυκτια πιο ευκολα απ οτι εσυ? δεν ειμαστε ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι...

λες για πολλες δουλειες και δυσκολο προγραμμα...πριν προκυψει το προβλημα, που σε ικανοποιουσε η σχεση σας, ειχε λιγοτερες δουλειες?
οσες δουλειες και αν εχει κανεις, βρισκει χρονο να κανει αυτα που αγαπα...ειδικα η επικοινωνια, επιτυγχανεται πια με 1000 τροπους ακομα και απο μακρια..δε νομιζω να ειναι αυτο το προβλημα σας..

το να μην σε αφηνει να εισαι οσο κοντα ησουν και συ να μη το σεβεσαι αυτο και να τσατιζεσαι μαλιστα οπως περιγραφεις, ειναι κατι αρκετα εκνευριστικο κατ εμε.... 
δεν ειναι η κατασταση οπως πριν για να θεωρεις επιχειρημα οτι εσυ φερεσαι οπως πριν..
.εμαθε κατι που δεν του αρεσε,ενιωσε την αναγκη να κρατησει καποια αποσταση και ισως αργοτερα να επανερχοταν εαν εβλεπε οτι η φιλια σας δεν επηρρεαζεται...
θα επρεπε αυτο να το σεβαστεις, για οσο καιρο χρειαζοταν..
η τσατιλα και οι υστεριες μονο κακο κανουν στην φιλικη σας σχεση και τον απομακρυνουν γρηγοροτερα...
λες οτι δεν ζητας κατι ερωτικο....ξερεις, δεν ζηταμε μονο με τα λογια...ζηταμε με εξωλεκτικους τροπους πολυ πιο πολλα και πολυ πιο πιεστικα απ οτι με τα λογια..μη το παραβλεπεις αυτο..

δεν μου απαντησες ομως, εαν ο ιδιος ειναι σε καποια σχεση, εαν ειναι ετεροφυλοφιλος κι αν ειναι ερωτευμενος με καποια αυτον τον καιρο...

----------


## anoiksi

ξεχασα να πω κατι σημαντικο...που ειπες...δεν τον βλεπω ουτε θα τον βλεπω προς το παρον τουλαχιστον και αυτο καθιστα την επικοινωνια πιο δυσκολη...

----------


## anoiksi

Οχι οταν εγινε αυτο δεν ηταν τοσο φορτωμενος...μετα που μου ειπε επιασε την δευτερη δουλεια και δεν ειναι του μυαλου μου, γιατι και οι αλλοι φιλοι του το ιδιο ενιωσαν...επικοινωνουμε και επικοινωνουσαμε, απλα δεν βλεπομασταν τοσο γιατι δεν ειχε καθολου χρονο...γιατι η μια δουλεια ηταν στην πολη και η αλλη εξω απο αυτην...αντικειμενικα δεν ειχε χρονο...τι να σου πω δεν ξερω οσο αφορα αυτο που ρωτας, αφου δεν μου μιλαει για εκεινον πια, το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ειναι ετεροφυλοφιλος τα αλλα ολα ειναι εικασιες...γιατι το ρωτας και επιμενεις τοσο;;

Εχεις δικιο μαλλον εγινα πιεστικη...δεν το καταλαβα ομως και δεν μιλουσα με κανεναν εκτος απο τον ιδιο γιαυτα που νιωθω και αυτο ηταν λαθος...ναι εχεις μεγαλο δικιο και τωρα πια το καταλαβα, απλα δεν νομισα οτι θα μπορουσα να γινω πιεστικη...

----------


## anoiksi

Επισης δεν εχω ξεκαθαρισει και κατι ακομα...οταν του ειπα πως νιωθω κατι παραπανω απο φιλια, του ξεκαθαρισα οτι δεν περιμενω το ιδιο και απο αυτον, οτι δεν θελω καποια σχεση μαζι του ερωτικη, αλλα οτι απλα νιωθω κατι παραπανω απο αυτο που εγω μπορω να χαρακτηρισω ως φιλια...και οτι ηθελα να το ξερει, γιατι ειχε το δικαιωμα αυτο...δεν ζητησα τιποτα, δεν εκανα σκηνες απελπισμενης ερωτευμενης, απλα επρεπε καποια στιγμη να το πω, δεν γινοταν αλλιως, γιατι επρεπε να δω τι θα κανω με το μελλον μου, που θα ζησω, που θα δουλεψω και ηταν ενας λογος που επρεπε να το πω, για να παρω και εγω μια επιλογη...να δω πως θα μου συμπεριφερθει, οχι γιατι περιμενα κατι απο αυτον αλλα για να μου κανει την επιλογη πιο ευκολη ωστε να ξερω αν αξιζει τον κοπο να παω αριστερα η δεξια...γιατι ημουν ετοιμη για την αλλαγη και την χρειαζομουν και ετσι αποφασισα πιο ευκολα και επραξα/πραττω αναλογα για την ζωη μου και γιαυτο που θα ηταν/ειναι καλυτερο για μενα...απλα ηθελα στηριξη στις επιλογες μου αυτες...

----------


## Θεοφανία

ανοιξη....υποθέτω πως η Ρεμεντι σε ρωτάει για το αν ειναι σε σχέση, γιατι φυσικά παίζει και αυτό το ρόλο του. Απ την άλλη αφού είστε τόσο συνδεδεμένοι, πως ειναι δυνατο να μη ξερεις αν ειναι με κάποια κοπέλα?
Ενιγουει, επειδή θεωρώ πως ο έρωτας είναι πρώτα απ\' όλα ένα παιχνίδι και έπονται τα ενσυναίσθητα, (αγαπες, ρομαντζα κλπ), δεν χειρίστηκες καθόλου καλά αυτή την την υπόθεση. 
Δυο τινά υπάρχουν σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Ή είναι ερωτευμένος με άλλη ή έπεσες με τα μούτρα στην κατάσταση, πιέστηκε τρόμαξε και δεν πήρε το ρισκο να μπει σε μια φάση που τουλάχιστον στο πρώτο στάδιο της ήταν άνιση από μεριάς συναισθήματος.

----------


## anoiksi

ξερω για το παρελθον, δεν ξερω για τωρα γιατι δεν μου εχει πει κατι, υποθετω πως δεν εχει σχεση τωρα πια, αλλα δεν μπορω να το πω με βεβαιοτητα.Καποτε ηξερα οτι ειχε και χωρισε, τωρα δεν ξερω...ουτε εχει νοημα, αφου και εγω δεν ζηταω κατι για να αισθανεται πιεσμενος..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> οσο αφορα αυτο που ρωτας, αφου δεν μου μιλαει για εκεινον πια, το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ειναι ετεροφυλοφιλος τα αλλα ολα ειναι εικασιες...γιατι το ρωτας και επιμενεις τοσο;;



γιατι ειναι η κλασικη ατακα της κατινας,
οτι αφου \"αντεξε\" στην γοητεια σου, παιζει να ειναι γκει....

Απο οσο ειδα, τετοιες αποψεις ειναι μακρια απο εσενα,
οποτε σαν απαντηση απλα θα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι οι ανθρωποι εχουν επιλογες που μερικες φορες δεν εχουν ακριβης απαντησεις με λογικη σειρα, ιδιως σε τετοια ζητηματα.

Αν ηταν να υπηρχε απαντηση,
μετα απο τοσο ψαξιμο θα επρεπε να την ειχες ηδη στο τσεπακι σου.

----------


## anoiksi

krino, εισαι απεχτος...με εκανες να χαμογελασω...

και βεβαια ειναι μακρυα απο μενα, τα συναισθηματα δεν γνωριζουν τιποτα...ηλικια, χωρα, χρωμα, φυλο...κτλ κτλ...και αλλοστε δεν το ειχα αναγκη να τον γοητευσω γιατι ημουν ξεκαθαρη οτι και να ηθελε δεν θα υπηρχε μελλον...αλλα δεν ειναι ομορφο να ξερεις οτι αξιζεις τοσα πολλα για καποιον...αυτο ηθελα να δωσω και οχι να πληγωνομαστε...να ειμαστε κατι ανωτερο απο το καθημερινο...και να ξερουν και οι δυο τα παντα για τον αλλον...

Εχεις δικιο με το ποστ σου...

Ξερεις τελικα ενα ηταν το λαθος και οσο μιλαω και βγαζω πραγματα στο εξω κοσμο γινεται πιο ξεκαθαρο...οτι μιλουσα με τον ιδιο ανθρωπο γιαυτα που του ειπα και αλληλοπληγωνομασταν...νομι α οτι κανω σωστα αλλα ηταν το μεγαλυτερο λαθος μου...γιαυτο φτασαμε εδω που φτασαμε...με το να μιλαω με αλλους με εκανε να νιωθω πιο ηρεμη και παραλληλα δεν του δινω το βαρος που του εδινα...αυτη μαλλον ειναι η λυση...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ....τι να σου πω δεν ξερω οσο αφορα αυτο που ρωτας, αφου δεν μου μιλαει για εκεινον πια, το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ειναι ετεροφυλοφιλος τα αλλα ολα ειναι εικασιες...γιατι το ρωτας και επιμενεις τοσο;;
> 
> Εχεις δικιο μαλλον εγινα πιεστικη...δεν το καταλαβα ομως και δεν μιλουσα με κανεναν εκτος απο τον ιδιο γιαυτα που νιωθω και αυτο ηταν λαθος...ναι εχεις μεγαλο δικιο και τωρα πια το καταλαβα, απλα δεν νομισα οτι θα μπορουσα να γινω πιεστικη...


επιμενω τοσο, γιατι οταν δεν ειμαστε ερωτευμενοι, ακομα κι αν δεν μας εχει περασει εξ αρχης απ το μυαλο η ερωτικη σχεση με καποιον, ειμαστε ανοιχτοι στο καινουριο και υπαρχει πιθανοτητα εκ των υστερων η εστω μετα απο μια εκμυστηρευση απο τον αλλον, αν ειναι ψυχραιμος και δεν μας τα κανει τσουρεκια, να τον δουμε ερωτικα....
δεν ειναι ολοι οι ερωτες κεραυνοβολοι....
αλλα ακομα και να μην συμβει αυτο, δεν μας ενοχλει απαραιτητα να ειναι κοντα μας ενα ατομο ερωτευμενο μαζι μας....μπορει και να κολακευομαστε, αλλα σιγουρα δεν μας προκαλει ενοχληση, εφοσον ειναι ψυχραιμο και μας αφηνει να αναπνευουμε οσο χρειαζομαστε...

οι λογοι που ενας αντρας δεν ενδιαφερεται για μια γυναικα ερωτικα ΜΕ ΤΠΤ, ειναι γιατι δεν του κανει καθολου σαν γυναικα, οχι αισθητικα απαραιτητα, αλλα παιζει και αυτο, κυριως σεξουαλικα (δεν υπαρχει ερωτικη χημεια), η γιατι ειναι ερωτευμενος με αλλη και δεν ενδιαφερεται , η γιατι ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος και δεν ενδιαφερεται ερωτικα για γυναικες ετσι κι αλλιως...

σε ολες τις αλλες περιπτωσεις, υπαρχει περιπτωση να ενδιαφερθει, ειτε απο την αρχη, ειτε στην πορεια μιας γνωριμιας....

οποτε εξαιρωντας τις 2-3 προφανεις περιπτωσεις, του να ειναι δλδ σε μια σχεση ερωτευμενος η χωρις σχεση ερωτευμενος με αλλη, η να ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος, ξερεις εαν εχει ΚΑΝ νοημα να σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει να εχει πιθθανοτητες μια σχεση με αυτον...
ακομα, ξερεις, οτι δεν εχει ΚΑΝ να κανει με σενα η επιλογη του, εφοσον οσο ωραια και να ησουν, οσο ενδιαφερουσα, οσο καλη παρεα, δεν τον ενδιαφερεις γιατι δεν τον ενδιαφερει το φυλο σου η δεν τον ενδιαφερει καμια αλλη εκτος απο την αγαπημενη του...

αληθεια, ποσο καιρο ειχατε την φιλικη σας σχεση?

----------


## Remedy

οποιος εχει τη μυγα, μυγιαζεται εν τω μεταξυ...γνωστο αυτο τοις πασι.... :ΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> η γιατι ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος και δεν ενδιαφερεται ερωτικα για γυναικες ετσι κι αλλιως...



αχχχ αυτα τα κοριτσα,
τι τραβανε, 
που αγαπανε και αυτοι πανε και γινονται γκειδες.......

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> η γιατι ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος και δεν ενδιαφερεται ερωτικα για γυναικες ετσι κι αλλιως...
> ...


ο γκεης, γεννιεται, δεν γινεται, μουσιου  :Wink: 

εκτος απο αυτους που τους ξεγελασανε που ελεγε κι ενας υδραυλικος μου
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ....τι να σου πω δεν ξερω οσο αφορα αυτο που ρωτας, αφου δεν μου μιλαει για εκεινον πια, το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ειναι ετεροφυλοφιλος τα αλλα ολα ειναι εικασιες...γιατι το ρωτας και επιμενεις τοσο;;
> 
> Εχεις δικιο μαλλον εγινα πιεστικη...δεν το καταλαβα ομως και δεν μιλουσα με κανεναν εκτος απο τον ιδιο γιαυτα που νιωθω και αυτο ηταν λαθος...ναι εχεις μεγαλο δικιο και τωρα πια το καταλαβα, απλα δεν νομισα οτι θα μπορουσα να γινω πιεστικη...
> ...


ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ οτι δεν του τα εκανα τσουρεκια οπως λες και εσυ....!!!!!!!Τουλαχιστον νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ο τροπος μου αυτος...πολλα χρονια οσο αφορα την ερωτηση σου...οταν δεν του το ειχα πει και παρολαταυτα το αισθανομουν προσπαθησα να κανω σχεσεις και εκανα σεξ αν σε ενδιαφερει... :Smile: ...απλα λογικο και ανθρωπινο δεν ειναι οταν σου πει καποιος οτι δεν σε βλεπει ερωτικα να χρειαζεσαι καποιο χρονο ωστε να το δεχτεις;;;Ανθρωπινο και φυσικο δεν ειναι να μην εχεις ορεξη για σεξ;;;
Δεν ψαχνω να βρω λυσεις για το πως θα τον κανω να με ερωτευτει, ουτε για το πως θα ειμαι ελκυστικη για εκεινον...τροπο συνεννοησης ψαχνω...την ψυχολογικο τροπο δρασης επικοινωνιας...δεν ειμαι σε καποιο σιτε με ερωτικα απελπισμενους ανθρωπους γιαυτο και προσπαθησα να μην αναφερω τετοια στοιχεια, αλλα δεν γινοταν...την διεξοδο προσπαθω να βρω...με καταλαβαινεις;;;

ευχαριστω παντως...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> εκτος απο αυτους που τους ξεγελασανε που ελεγε κι ενας υδραυλικος μου
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ




μα για αυτες τις περιπτωσεις μιλαω και εγω....
που εσεις οι αγνες ανυπατρες κορασιδες,
παρασυροσαστε απο αυτα τα λαγνα λογια,
και στο τελος ο αλλος αντι να ομολογησει την ομοφυλοφιλια του, σας πεταει ενα, οτι δεν εξιταρεται (δηθεν) απο την σχεση σας και τα γνωστα κουκουλωματα.....

Αλλα ως γνωστον,
εσεις δεν μασατε και τους ξεπροστιαζετε.


Νομιζω τα ειπα ολα τωρα.
 :Cool:

----------


## anoiksi

αντε ρε, ειστε απιστευτοι και οι δυο, δεν παει να πει οτι επειδη δεν με βλεπει ερωτικα η οτι δεν θελει να κανει σεξ μαζι μου (αλλοστε πως, αφου δεν βλεπομαστε μεσω του ανεμου;; :Wink:  οτι ειναι γκει...αλλοστε και εγω δεν ειμαι καποια κουκλα, ειμαι τελειως νορμαλ που να μην μπορει να αντισταθει κανενας...:P:P:P...

αλλα οτι δεν ειναι γινεται στις μερες μας δεν ειναι;;;Τσαμπα σπουδαζουν οι πλαστικοι...χαχα

αντε με φτιαξατε...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ οτι δεν του τα εκανα τσουρεκια οπως λες και εσυ....!!!!!!!Τουλαχιστον νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ο τροπος μου αυτος...πολλα χρονια οσο αφορα την ερωτηση σου...οταν δεν του το ειχα πει και παρολαταυτα το αισθανομουν προσπαθησα να κανω σχεσεις και εκανα σεξ αν σε ενδιαφερει......απλα λογικο και ανθρωπινο δεν ειναι οταν σου πει καποιος οτι δεν σε βλεπει ερωτικα να χρειαζεσαι καποιο χρονο ωστε να το δεχτεις;;;Ανθρωπινο και φυσικο δεν ειναι να μην εχεις ορεξη για σεξ;;;
> Δεν ψαχνω να βρω λυσεις για το πως θα τον κανω να με ερωτευτει, ουτε για το πως θα ειμαι ελκυστικη για εκεινον...τροπο συνεννοησης ψαχνω...την ψυχολογικο τροπο δρασης επικοινωνιας...δεν ειμαι σε καποιο σιτε με ερωτικα απελπισμενους ανθρωπους γιαυτο και προσπαθησα να μην αναφερω τετοια στοιχεια, αλλα δεν γινοταν...την διεξοδο προσπαθω να βρω...με καταλαβαινεις;;;
> 
> ευχαριστω παντως...


κι εγω θελω να το πιστευω  :Smile: 

και βεβαια ειναι φυσικο να μη μπορεις να λειτουργησεις με αλλον οταν εισαι ερωτευμενη με τον φιλο σου..
εγω δεν ρωτησα για την δικη σου ζωη στην διαρκεια της σχεσης σας, αλλα για την δικη του..

γιατι μια τοσο ενοχλημενη αντιδραση εκ μερους του, για μενα , την δικαιολογει η μια υπερβολικη πιεση εκ μερους σου, η το να ειναι αυτος τελειως αλλου ερωτικα...

το καταλαβα οτι δεν απαιτουσες ερωτικη σχεση, μου το ξαναειπες, αλλα οπως σου ειπα και πριν, οταν το συναισθημα μας ειναι διογκωμενο, δεν απαιτουμε μονο με ξεκαθαρες κουβεντες, αλλα με την ολη σταση και συμπεριφορα μας (οπως οι εκνευρισμοι που περιεγραφες πριν και διαφορες αλλες αντιδρασεις που μονο ενοχληση προκαλουν και μονο φιλικες δεν ειναι)

σε καθε περιπτωση, ευχομαι να παρεις την πιο ωφελιμη και ανωδυνη αποφαση, αλλα κυριως ευχομαι να ξεκολλησεις αν με ρωτας, μιας και οπως μου λες, η ιστορια αυτη τραβαει καποια χρονια και προφανως, δεν σε αφηνει να προχωρησεις...  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> εκτος απο αυτους που τους ξεγελασανε που ελεγε κι ενας υδραυλικος μου
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
> ...


ξανα-μανα δεν καταλαβες (το αναμενομενον δηλαδη)....
ο υδραυλικος δεν μιλουσε για ξεγελασμενες κορασιδες,αλλα για αντρες που τους ξεγελασαν ομοφυλοφιλοι και τους εκαναν ομοφυλοφιλους (μια ανυπαρκτη κατηγορια ανθρωπων δηλαδη, καθοτι ο ομοφυλοφιλος δεν γινεται απο ξεγελασμα )  :Smile: ))))

οσο για τις ανυπαντρες η ανυπαρκτες(δεν καταλαβα ποιο απ τα δυο γραφεις) κορασιδες, προσωπικα δεν μου εχει τυχει ποτε συντροφος-γκομενος-υποψηφιος να μου βγει ομοφυλοφιλος....οι ομοφυλοφιλοι συνανθρωποι κανουν μπαμ και μπουμ, ασχετως κουνηματων (απ το αλλο ποστ τα κουνηματα) για καποιον που κοβει το ματι του και δεν χρειαζεται να μπεις σε αλλου ειδους διαδικασιες μαζι τους πλην τις φιλικες, αν δεν το επιθυμεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ξανα-μανα δεν καταλαβες (το αναμενομενον δηλαδη)....
> ο υδραυλικος δεν μιλουσε για ξεγελασμενες κορασιδες,αλλα για αντρες που τους ξεγελασαν ομοφυλοφιλοι και τους εκαναν ομοφυλοφιλους (μια ανυπαρκτη κατηγορια ανθρωπων δηλαδη, καθοτι ο ομοφυλοφιλος δεν γινεται απο ξεγελασμα ) ))))
> 
> 
> μου λες δηλαδη αν καταλαβα μια ιστορια που ειναι ανυπαρκτη?
> οχι σορρυ, αυτα δεν τα πιανω....
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## anoiksi

τι γινεται στις περιπτωσεις οπου καποιος εχει τον γκομενο αλλα πρεπει να συστησει στη μανα και στους συγγενης γκομενα;;;Παντως μου διηγηθηκε μια τετοια ιστορια μια φιλη μου...και οντος αυτο στεκει...δεν ειναι;;;τουλαχιστον για την αρχη μεχρι να μαθευτει σε ολους...:P:P:P...προσωπικα δεν μου ετυχε...το μονο που μου ετυχε ηταν να πεσω σε εναν παρθενο:P:P:P

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ........
> ....... 
> 
> 
> δεν σου εχει βγει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχει.
> Ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι ο γνωστος μυθος που μερικες εξυπνες εφευραν για να δικαιολογησουν την ανεπαρκεια τους.
> Ενας ανθρωπος ειτε ειναι ομο ειτε δεν ειναι.
> Αν ειναι δεν συναπτει ετερο σχεσεις.
> ...


κρινο
επειδη λογω της ηλικιας σου θεωρω οτι εχεις μια εμπειρια ζωης που δεν δικαιολογει τετοια αγνοια, απορω τι λογο εχεις να υποστηριζεις κατι τετοιο...
δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο, εκτος του οτι για καποιο λογο προπαγανδιζεις την απριορι ειλικρινεια παντων και πασων των ομοφυλοφιλων!
μα καλα..ειναι δυνατον, ολοι οι ομοφυλοφιλοι να ειναι ειλικρινεις στις προσωπικες τους σχεσεις????
το ψεμα ειναι προνομιο των ετεροφυλοφιλων? σου φαινεται κατ αρχας λογικο αυτο που υποστηριζεις?

η δεν σου ετυχε να γνωρισεις ομοφυλοφιλους που οχι απλα δεν παραδεχονται στους αλλους αυτο που τους συμβαινει, αλλα ουτε καν στον εαυτο τους, κοροιδευοντας συγγενεις φιλους και \"συντροφους\" μεχρι οσο τους παιρνει?

αν τελος παντως δεν ετυχε εσυ να γνωρισεις τετοιους ανθρωπους εγω εχω πολλα παραδειγματα στο ευρυτερο περιβαλλον μου.

ο φερετζες του π...., ως γνωστον, δεν ειναι το μουστακι, αλλα ο γαμος...
η διπλανη μου (στον οροφο) στο προηγουμενο σπιτι, ωραιοτατη κοπελα, παντρεμενη με τον πρωην της απο πολυ μικρη, ωραιος αντρας κι αυτος, με 20 χρονια γαμου, δεν γνωριζω τι ερωτικη ζωη, γνωριζω ομως απο πρωτο χερι οτι η κοπελα δεν ειχε ιδεα...τον χωρισε οταν τον επιασε εμβροντητη στο κρεβατι με κοινο τους φιλο...απαρηγορητη και απολυτως αιφνιδιασμενη,σε διαβεβαιω, καμια συγκαλυψη...ηταν κατι που μονο εκεινη ηξερε,δεν θα μου ελεγε κατι τετοιο αν ειχε κανει εναν γαμο συγκαλυψης..

δυο νεαροι γιατροι , γνωστοι μου, κοντα στα 35 τωρα, παντρευτηκαν και οι δυο πριν τα 25, με μικροτερες ακομα κοπελες,χωρις να τους πουν τις σεξ. τους προτιμησεις.
τους επιασε μαζι η μια απο τις δυο, τους χωρισαν και οι δυο και τωρα εχουν ανοιξει μαζι ιατρειο στην θεσσαλονικη. ευτυχως δεν εκαναν παιδια..

πρωην συμμαθητρια μου, με σχεση με αγορι απο πολυ μικρηαπτα 14,τον χωρισε στα 16, δεν ειχε ποτε ικανοποιηθει μαζι του,οστοσο ειχε ολοκληρωμενη σχεση μαζι του, εκανε για αρκετα χρονια σχεσεις μονο με γυναικες.μετα τα 30 επιχειρησε να κανει καποιες σχεσεις με αντρες με οριζοντα τον γαμο και την τεκνοποιηση...μπορουσε να εχει σεξ μαζι τους,δεν παθαινει αναφυλαξια, δεν την βρισκει ομως, το κανει αγγαρια...ερωτευεται γυναικες,πως τολενε..αυτο δεν την κανει αμφιφυλοφιλη..ουδεποτε εχει ερωτευτει αντρα, αλλα ειχε σεξ.σχεσεις με καπιους..

παμπολλα παραδειγματα που ξερω απο γνωστους και μονο, οχι απο εφημεριδες και διαδοσεις..

ελαχιστοι ειναι οι ομοφυλοφιλοι που δεν ειχαν απολυτως καμια σεξ.σχεση με γυναικες...και μιλαμε για ολων των ειδων τους ομοφυλοφιλους, ακομα κι αυτους που δειχνουν να νοιωθουν γυναικες..

ομοφυλοφιλια δεν σημαινει και ανικανοτητα...το θεμα ειναι με ποιο φυλο παθιαζεται,ερωτευεται κανεις..οχι το αν ειναι δυνατον να κανει σεξ με το αντιθετο φυλο αν για καποιο λογο το θελησει...(ο λογος ειναι συνηθως η προσπαθεια \"ευθυγραμμισης\" με την κοινωνικη απαιτηση σε νεαρη ηλικια, ο γαμος συγκαλυψης και η τεκνοποιηση)

απο ολους τους ομοφυλοφιλους που προσωπικα γνωριζω να εχουν συναψει η να προσπαθησαν να συναψουν σχεσειςμε γυναικες, ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑΣ εκανε γαμο συγκαλυψης εν γνωσει της κοπελας

αυτοι που αποκαλουμε αμφιφυλοφιλους, ειναι μεν κατηγορια υπαρκτη,αλλα κατα μεγαλα ποσοστα ομοφυλοφιλοι που απλα δεν θελουν να το παραδεχτουν,γιατι οπως προειοα, ο ομοφυλοφιλος δεν ειναι ανικανος να παει με το αλλο φιλο,απλα το κανει χωρις να το γουσταρει ιδιαιτερως...

οπως και να αποκαλουμε, οποιον, το θεμα μας ειναι η ειλικρινεια στις προσωπικες μας σχεσεις...ειτε ειναι αμφιφυλοφιλος ο αλλος ειτε οχι, ο συντροφος του δικαιουται να ξερει την αληθεια και να επιλεξει ο ιδιος αν θελει να εχει μια σχεση μαζι του...ελπιζω να μη διαφωνουμε και σαυτο..

----------


## Remedy

ανοιξη
καναμε και το δικο σου θεμα, \"ομοφυλοφιλια\" :ΡΡΡΡΡ

οποτε θελησεις να συνεχισουμε την συζητηση,πολυ ευχαριστως,προς το παρον σε ειδα που γελουσες στο παραπλησιο θεμα και χαρηκα  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> τι γινεται στις περιπτωσεις οπου καποιος εχει τον γκομενο αλλα πρεπει να συστησει στη μανα και στους συγγενης γκομενα;;;Παντως μου διηγηθηκε μια τετοια ιστορια μια φιλη μου...και οντος αυτο στεκει...δεν ειναι;;;τουλαχιστον για την αρχη μεχρι να μαθευτει σε ολους...:P:P:P...προσωπικα δεν μου ετυχε...το μονο που μου ετυχε ηταν να πεσω σε εναν παρθενο:P:P:P


αυτο που λες, ετυχε στην κολλητη μου...
ειχε εναν φιλο-φιλικο, συμμαθητη μας,ομοφυλοφιλο, ο οποιος χωρις ποτε να της ζητησει την αδεια, ειχε πει στους δικους του οτι εχουν ερωτικη σχεση για να γλυτωσει απο τις υποψιες του πατερα του.....οταν το μαθε η κοπελα, εμεινε καγκελο κι ειδε κι επαθε να ξεμπλεξει....

προσωπικα αυτο που μου ειχε τυχει, οταν ημουν πολυ μικρη, δλδ καπου στα 18, ηταν να κανω κολλητη παρεα αλλα ΠΟΛΥ κολλητη και για καιρο με ενα αγορι λιγο μεγαλυτερο..πλακα πολλη, καλη παρεα, ωραιο παιδι, αλλα τπτ παραπανω...μια χαρα...τοτε δεν ειχα ακομα το ρανταρ, καθοτι κορασις..
μια ωραια βραδια λοιπον, μου ανακοινωνει οτι εχει να μου πει κατι σημαντικο.....ωχ, εκανα απο μεσα μου, τωρα θα μου την πεσει κι αντε να του πεις οτι τον βλεπεις φιλικα....ευτυχως, ηθελε να μου πει οτι παρα τις ιστοριες που μου εχει διηγηθει για μια κοπελα που τα ειχαν αρκετο καιρο και της ειχε προτεινει να αρραβωνιαστουν, η αληθινη του επιθυμια ηταν να κανει ερωτικες σχεσεις με αντρες.....

----------


## krino

δεν εχω ξανακουσει πιο ανυποστατες ρατσιστικες αποψεις.
Οχι γιατι δεν υπαρχουν, αλλα γιατι αποφευγα συστηματικα να τις συναντω.

Θα μου πεις σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας η και \"ψυχολογιας\" δεν θα εβρισκες αλλου ειδους σταση σε τετοια ζητηματα?

Οχι βεβαια, και ειναι γελασμενος οποιος νομιζει κατι τετοιο.
Η ψυχολογια ειναι απλα το επιμυθιο για να κρυψει κανεις το ρατσισμο του.
Και οχι εδω δεν προκειται για αγνοια αλλα για ξεκαθαρο κοινωνικο ρατσισμο, ο οποιος στην ελλαδα κανει μπραφ....


Παμε στο προκειμενο ομως.....






> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> κρινο
> επειδη λογω της ηλικιας σου θεωρω οτι εχεις μια εμπειρια ζωης που δεν δικαιολογει τετοια αγνοια, απορω τι λογο εχεις να υποστηριζεις κατι τετοιο...
> 
> 
> απορα οσο θες,
> ...

----------


## anoiksi

Remedy, δεν με ενοχλει, χαιρομαι οταν βλεπω να συζητανε οι ανθρωποι και να σου πω μου εχει λειψει παρα πολυ να μιλαω με τους ανθρωπους, γιαυτο συνεχιστε, σας καμαρωνω και συμμετεχω και εγω...ναι γελουσα σε ενα παρομοιο θεμα...μετα απο τοσες ωρες συνεχομενες που μιλησα, ειμαι καλυτερα, αν και ξαναδιαβαζοντας τα ποστ που εκανα διακρινω ποσο μπερδεμενη ημουν πριν λιγες ωρες...ακομα ειμαι και λεω ασυναρτησιες και παιζω και το μικρο χωρις εμπειριες παιδακι, αλλα ειναι η ανικανοτητα μου ακομα να σκεφτω καθαρα...θα επανελθω ομως που θα παει...:-)...σας ευχαριστω παντως που μου δωσατε την ευκαιρια να βγαλω ολες τις χαζες μου σκεψεις και που με βοηθησετε να μην πνιγομαι αλλο...τουλαχιστον τωρα...

----------


## Remedy

κρινο
δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περισσοτερο..
δεν πιστευω οτι δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι
πιστευω οτι μαλλον κανεις οτι δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι....
εισαι σε ολα λαθος κατ εμε,αλλα βαριεμαι να σου επαναλαμβανω αυτα που δεν προκειται ποτε να \"δεις\"γιατι σε ξεβολευουν (το γιατι το ξερεις εσυ)
εσυ μπορεις να βαφτιζεις οτι θελεις,οπως θελεις, αν αυτο σε εξυπηρετει σε κατι...

λες και ξελες μονιμως κανοντας πολυ βαρετες τις αντιπαραθεσεις...η συζητηση ξεκινησε γιατι αμφισβητησες οτι υπαρχουν ομοφυλοφιλοι που το κρυβουν και ξεγελουν συντροφους για να κανουν γαμους -φερετζε, και τωρα μας λες πως ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι ανειλικρινεις(ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΙ ΟΜΟΦΥΛΟΦΙΛΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ??????)

ας μεινουμε στην αναγκη για ειλικρινεια μεταξυ των ζευγαριων κι ας κανει ο καθενας οτι θελει κι οτι θελουν και οι συντροφοι του στο κρεβατι του...(αληθεια ποτε ειπα εγω οτι το θεμα των σεξ. προτιμησεων ειναι το μοναδικο σημειο ανειλικρινειας μεταξυ τους?πουθενα προφανως!!!μια ακομα απο τις γνωστες, ασφαιρες κρισεις σου, για ξεκαρφωμα......)

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Remedy, δεν με ενοχλει, χαιρομαι οταν βλεπω να συζητανε οι ανθρωποι και να σου πω μου εχει λειψει παρα πολυ να μιλαω με τους ανθρωπους, γιαυτο συνεχιστε, σας καμαρωνω και συμμετεχω και εγω...ναι γελουσα σε ενα παρομοιο θεμα...μετα απο τοσες ωρες συνεχομενες που μιλησα, ειμαι καλυτερα, αν και ξαναδιαβαζοντας τα ποστ που εκανα διακρινω ποσο μπερδεμενη ημουν πριν λιγες ωρες...ακομα ειμαι και λεω ασυναρτησιες και παιζω και το μικρο χωρις εμπειριες παιδακι, αλλα ειναι η ανικανοτητα μου ακομα να σκεφτω καθαρα...θα επανελθω ομως που θα παει...:-)...σας ευχαριστω παντως που μου δωσατε την ευκαιρια να βγαλω ολες τις χαζες μου σκεψεις και να με βοηθησετε να πνιγομαι αλλο...τουλαχιστον τωρα...


ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ
χαιρομαι που νοιωθεις πιο αναλαφρη,, παρολα αυτα καναμε το θεμα μπου..... για αλλη μια φορα, με ασχετα σχολια  :Smile: 

δεν χρειαζεται να τα ξεμπερδεψεις ολα σε μια μερα,ουτε υπαρχει κανενας γκουρου να στα ξεμπερδεψει..
με την συζητηση ομως αποφορτιζεται η ζορισμενη συναισθηματικη σου κατασταση και ισως παιρνεις ερεθισματακια για δικη σου σκεψη και καποια στιγμη θα την βρεις σιγουρα την ακρη και γι αυτο που ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ συμβαινει ,και γι αυτο που ακριβως ΘΕΛΕΙΣ....

----------


## anoiksi

λοιπον ας παρεμβω και εγω λιγο τωρα...μιας και χαμογελασα και λιγο...

Η ειλικρινια η ανελεικρινια δεν εχει να κανει με σεξουαλικη ταυτοτητα ουτε με το φυλο, εχει να κανει απλα με τον ανθρωπο...επειδη ακομα στις μερες μας υπαρχει ο ρατσισμος ομοφυλοφιλων, τρανς η αμφιλοφυλοφιλων αλλα κυριως για τις δυο πρωτες ομαδες, ειναι λογικο οτι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι φοβουνται να εκφραστουν ελευθερα, με αποτελεσμα να κανουν τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να μην κριθουν, το βρισκω τελειος φυσιολογικο και λογικο...τωρα οι ανθρωποι που εχουν παραπανω δυναμη και πιστη οτι μπορουν να τους αποδεχτουν διαλεγουν να το πουν στον κυκλο τους ωστε να αισθανονται και αυτοι επιτελους ανετα...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κρινο
> δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περισσοτερο..
> 
> 
> να βοηθησεις εμενα?
> να σαι καλα, γιατι μου χαλασε η γαργαλιερα και ενα χωρατο το ειχα αναγκη....
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## anoiksi

και εγω πιστευω οτι ενας ομοφυλοφιλος δεν μπορει να παει με το αλλο φυλο, οπως και ενας τρανσ με το ιδιο, αλλα μονο με το αντιθετο που αυτος αισθανεται...οι αμφιλοφυλοφιλοι ειναι οτι να ναι...:-)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> επειδη ακομα στις μερες μας υπαρχει ο ρατσισμος ομοφυλοφιλων, τρανς η αμφιλοφυλοφιλων αλλα κυριως για τις δυο πρωτες ομαδες, ειναι λογικο οτι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι φοβουνται να εκφραστουν ελευθερα, με αποτελεσμα να κανουν τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να μην κριθουν, το βρισκω τελειος φυσιολογικο και λογικο...



ακριβως αυτο.
Αυτες οι ομαδες οι οποιες στην ουσια ειναι μειονοτητες, δεχονται τρομερες πιεσεις αν αποκαλυφθει κατι.

Δες το παρακατω,
http://www.espressonews.gr/default.asp?pid=79&amp;la=2&amp;artid=1099111&amp; catID=16
οπου το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι οτι υπηρξε απιστια αλλα το σκηνικο της απιστιας.

Καπως ετσι δυστυχως εχει στηθει ενα μεγαλο κομματι της ελληνικης κοινωνιας.

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνω στο θεμα των πιεσεων
φυσικα, γι αυτο το κανουν...
αλλο ομως να λεμε οτι υπαρχουν πιεσεις και γι αυτο το κανουν,κι αλλο να αρνουμαστε οτι συμβαινει..

----------


## anoiksi

θα ελεγα κιολας οτι στην Ελλαδα ειναι ακομα πιο εντονα απο οτι στο εξωτερικο....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> κι αλλο να αρνουμαστε οτι συμβαινει..



οταν θα ξεκαθαρισεις,
τι ειναι ο αμφι, τι ο ομο και τι η τρανς
τοτε θα καταλαβεις και τι συμβαινει.


Μεχρι τοτε, 
φυσα να φυγει το συνεφο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> και εγω πιστευω οτι ενας ομοφυλοφιλος δεν μπορει να παει με το αλλο φυλο, οπως και ενας τρανσ με το ιδιο, αλλα μονο με το αντιθετο που αυτος αισθανεται...οι αμφιλοφυλοφιλοι ειναι οτι να ναι...:-)


το πιστευεις, το εχεις συζητησει ομως με καποιον απο ολους αυτους που ανεφερες και σου το ειπαν?
αν εχεις ακουσει για τον ηρακλη χ........ τον πιο γνωστο ομοφυλοφιλο της θεσσαλονικης, οχι απλα δηλωμενο φανατικα ομοφυλοφιλο, αλλα φανατικο ομοφυλοφιλο με προκλητικη συμπεριφορα,χρονια ντραγκ κουιν στην νυχτα της πολης στα νιατα του...
ειχε σχεση με γυναικα ακομα κι αυτος.ουτε ο ιδιος δεν δηλωνει αμφιφυλοφιλος, το οτι εχει παει με γυναικες δεν τον κανει λιγοτερο ομοφυλοφιλο αλλα κι ουτε θαθελε να τον κανει...
και πολλα αλλα παραδειγματα αλλα σου λεω ενα κραυγαλεο,στα ορια του τρανς..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> τον πιο γνωστο ομοφυλοφιλο της θεσσαλονικης, οχι απλα δηλωμενο φανατικα ομοφυλοφιλο, αλλα φανατικο ομοφυλοφιλο ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ειχε σχεση με γυναικα ακομα κι αυτος.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> το οτι εχει παει με γυναικες δεν τον κανει λιγοτερο ομοφυλοφιλο αλλα κι ουτε θαθελε να τον κανει...



πες και αλλα ασχετα,
να δω μεχρι που φτανει η τρικυμια.....

----------


## anoiksi

πως να στο εξηγησω, δεν μπορω να φανταστω οτι μπορει να διεγερθει καποια φερηπειν λεσβια απο καποιο αντρα, ναι μπορει να τις αρεσει το καμακι και ολα αυτα, ειναι επιβεβαιωση του ατομου αυτο, αλλα πως θα φτασει σε οργασμο αν δεν ελκυεται σεξουαλικα απο αντρες, η στην περιπτωση των τρανς, αφου δεν νιωθουν αυτο που το σωμα μαρτυρει, δεν ειναι αυτο, δεν γινεται να αναψουν με εναν αντρα...ειναι προτιμησεις...μου τα περιπλεκεις remedy επειδη εγω δεν τον γνωριζω αυτον...δεν καταλαβα τωρα τι ειναι τρανς η ομοφυλοφιλος;νομιζω οτι μπερδευεις αυτες τις δυο εννοιες...

----------


## Remedy

σαρεσ δε σαρεσ κρινο, αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα...
οι ομοφυλοφιλοι που δεν ειχαν καμια σεξ. σχεση με γυναικες ειναι ανυπαρκτοι η ελαχιστοι. προσωπικα δεν εχω γνωρισει ουτε εναν...

τον μαρινο τον γνωριζεις φανταζομαι. κι αυτος ειχε σεξ.σχεση με γυναικα.ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΦΥΛΟΦΙΛΟΣ???? μα καλα, που κρυβονται τελοσπαντων????????

----------


## anoiksi

η ομοφυλοφιλια χωριζεται ομως σε λεσβιες και *********, δεν εχει να κανει μονο με τους αντρες

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> πως να στο εξηγησω, δεν μπορω να φανταστω οτι μπορει να διεγερθει καποια φερηπειν λεσβια απο καποιο αντρα, ναι μπορει να τις αρεσει το καμακι και ολα αυτα, ειναι επιβεβαιωση του ατομου αυτο, αλλα πως θα φτασει σε οργασμο αν δεν ελκυεται σεξουαλικα απο αντρες, η στην περιπτωση των τρανς, αφου δεν νιωθουν αυτο που το σωμα μαρτυρει, δεν ειναι αυτο, δεν γινεται να αναψουν με εναν αντρα...ειναι προτιμησεις...μου τα περιπλεκεις remedy επειδη εγω δεν τον γνωριζω αυτον...δεν καταλαβα τωρα τι ειναι τρανς η ομοφυλοφιλος;νομιζω οτι μπερδευεις αυτες τις δυο εννοιες...


εχμ...μαλλον εσυ τις μπερδευεις, γιατι εγω ξερω τι ειναι  :Smile: 

τρανς ειναι καποιος που αρεσκεται να πηγαινει με αντρες αλλα παραλληλα να νοιωθει γυναικα...συχνα ντυνεται γυναικα,και μπορει να κανει και αλλαγη φυλου.....
αυτος που σου ελεγα, ο Η.Χ. κυκλοφορουσε ντυμενος σαν αντρας αλλα τα βραδια εκανε ντραγκ-σωου, η χωρις να εχει σωου, κυκλοφορουσε στα μπαρ ντυμενος...

ομοφ. αντρας ειναι καποιος αντρας που αρεσκεται να πηγαινει με αντρες χωρις ομως αυτο να αποκλειει και το να εχει παει και με καποιες γυναικες...δεν υπαρχει τετοιος αποκλεισμος, @@ριες σου λεει ο κρινος.
ακομα και ο προεδρος των ομοφ.εχει δηλωσει οτι εχει παει με γυναικες...οχι οτι εχει μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα σαν προεδρος, αλλα λεμε τωρα..

ενας αντρας με εντονη σεξουαλικοτητα δενχ ρειαζεται να την βρισκει ιδιαιτερως για να μπορεσει να κανει σεξ...το εθμα ειναι ομως με ποιον την βρισκει....ενας αντρας με λιγοτερο εντονη σεξουαλικοτητα , αν ειναι ομοφ. , πολυ δυσκολα μπορει να παει με γυναικα,αλλα δεν αποκλειεται...τις περισσοτερες φορες, οι ομοφ.αντρες εχουν καποιιες εμπειριες με γυναικες στην νεαρη τους ηλικια οταν η σεξ. ειναι εντσι κι αλλιως πολυ ανεβασμενη κι ενας αντρας διεγειρεται ακομα κι απ τον αερα(που λεει ολογος) περνωντας τα χρονια , οι επαφες με το αλλο φυλο ελαχιστοποιουνται...

μια γυναικα ομοφ. , την βρισκει ,δεν την βρισκει, ειναι πολυ ευκολο να κανει σεξ με εναν αντρα αν εχει καποιον λογο (τεκνοποιηση πχ, η εστω και ξεκαρφωμα...)για ευνοητους τεχνικους λογους...αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι της αρεσει , ουτε χρειαζεται να φτασει σεοργασμο γαι να κανει σεξ,χωρις ομως να αποκλειεται κι αυτο...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> η ομοφυλοφιλια χωριζεται ομως σε λεσβιες και *********, δεν εχει να κανει μονο με τους αντρες


 ναι, φυσικα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ενας αντρας με εντονη σεξουαλικοτητα δενχ ρειαζεται να την βρισκει ιδιαιτερως για να μπορεσει να κανει σεξ...το εθμα ειναι ομως με ποιον την βρισκει....ενας αντρας με λιγοτερο εντονη σεξουαλικοτητα , αν ειναι ομοφ. , πολυ δυσκολα μπορει να παει με γυναικα,αλλα δεν αποκλειεται...τις περισσοτερες φορες, οι ομοφ.αντρες εχουν καποιιες εμπειριες με γυναικες στην νεαρη τους ηλικια οταν η σεξ. ειναι εντσι κι αλλιως πολυ ανεβασμενη κι ενας αντρας διεγειρεται ακομα κι απ τον αερα(που λεει ολογος) περνωντας τα χρονια , οι επαφες με το αλλο φυλο ελαχιστοποιουνται...
> 
> μια γυναικα ομοφ. , την βρισκει ,δεν την βρισκει, ειναι πολυ ευκολο να κανει σεξ με εναν αντρα αν εχει καποιον λογο (τεκνοποιηση πχ, η εστω και ξεκαρφωμα...)για ευνοητους τεχνικους λογους...αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι της αρεσει , ουτε χρειαζεται να φτασει σεοργασμο γαι να κανει σεξ,χωρις ομως να αποκλειεται κι αυτο...


αν μη τι αλλο γραφεις ιστορια με τις θεωριες σου....
ενας αντρας ομο παει με οποιον να ναι, και δεν αποκλειεται να εχει επαφες με γυναικα....
Επισης μια λεσβια ειναι πολυ ευκολο να κανει σεξ με ενα αντρα, ασχετως αν της αρεσει η οχι....

Η νεα σεξουαλικη εγκυκλοπαιδια μπαι (μπαι μπαι) ρεμεντυ.....
αν μας διαβαζει κανεις/καμια ομο,
θα εχει ριξει τοσες μουτζες οσο ποτε στη ζωη του/της.....


Παρολο που εισαι διασκεδαστικη,
θα προτιμησω την ταινια που εχει τωρα στο σταρ,

ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΩΜΟΣΙΑΣ (CONSPIRACY THEORY)
Είδος: Ξένη - Περιπέτεια

Ο Τζέρι Φλέτσερ είναι ένας καθημερινός άνθρωπος της Νέας Υόρκης, οδηγός ταξί στο επάγγελμα, που έχει όμως ένα μάλλον περίεργο χόμπι. Δημιουργεί με το μυαλό του περίπλοκα ως απίθανα σενάρια για τα πάντα: δραστηριότητες παρακρατικών οργανώσεων, μηχανορραφίες μυστικών υπηρεσιών, εξωγήινους και ύποπτα πειράματα της NASA. Δεν σταματά όμως εκεί. Αντίθετα, δημοσιεύει τις απόψεις του σ’ ένα περιοδικό. Σύντομα, θα αντιληφθεί πως αυτή η ενέργειά του ίσως αποβεί μοιραία για την ίδια του τη ζωή, αφού ξαφνικά κάποιοι θα θελήσουν να τον βγάλουν από τη μέση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια από τις θεωρίες του αποδείχτηκε αληθινή. Όμως, ποια απ’ όλες; Στην αγωνιώδη του έρευνα, θα του συμπαρασταθεί η Άλις Σάτον, υπάλληλος της κυβέρνησης...


Πρωταγωνιστούν: Μελ Γκίμπσον, Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς, Πάτρικ Στιούαρτ

Σκηνοθεσία: Ρίτσαρντ Ντόνερ

Ενταξει μπορει να ειναι παραμυθι,
αλλα τουλαχιστον ξερω οτι βλεπω ενα παραμυθι για δυο ευχαριστες ωρες.
Τα δικα σου ουτε καν ευχαριστα δεν ειναι,
με επιασε ενα χασμουρητο.....

 :Cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μμμμμμμμμ...πολύ εβνδιαφερουσα συζήτηση. Εγω να ρωτήω κάτι? Αν ένας άντρας έχει πηδηχτει με άντρα είναι γκέι, ή όχι? 
Σόρι......μια ερωτηση κανω. Μου έχει μείνει αναπάντητη, γι αυτο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μμμμμμμμμ...πολύ εβνδιαφερουσα συζήτηση. Εγω να ρωτήω κάτι? Αν ένας άντρας έχει πηδηχτει με άντρα είναι γκέι, ή όχι? 
> Σόρι......μια ερωτηση κανω. Μου έχει μείνει αναπάντητη, γι αυτο.


αμ δεν παρακολουθεις!!!
κατα τον κρινο, ειναι αμφι, αρκει να εχει παει και με γυναικα.
κατ εμενα,μπορει να ειναι γκει, μπορει να ειναι και αμφι ειτε πηγε με γυναικα ειτε δεν πηγε...

----------


## Θεοφανία

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## anoiksi

Σας ευχομαι μια ομορφη και ηρεμη νυχτα, πρεπει να προσπαθησω να κοιμηθω για να παω αυριο για δουλεια το πρωι  :Frown: ...και επειδη θα κολλησω παλι, θα σας πω την αποψη μου αυριο...Πολλα πολλα φιλια και να προσεχετε τις ψυχες σας....

----------


## krino

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Λυπάμαι βαθύτατα για την ταμπελοποίηση που διαβάζω......
Μήπως με γελούν τα μάτια μου?

....Τι διαβάζω αλήθεια? 
Το περιοδικό \"Ρομάντζο\" του 1970 ή φόρουμ φυχολογίας στην Ελλάδα του 2010????

----------


## Remedy

ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΝΑΤΟΥΡΡΡΡΡΡ!!!
ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΙΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΥΡ ΚΡΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΠΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΑΦΕς ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ??????ΤΙΣ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ......ΟΙΚΟΠΕΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΤΟΥΡΡΡΡ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ, ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΡΑΣΤΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ (ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ)ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ!!!!!!!

----------


## Remedy

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## anoiksi

Συγγνωμη, αλλα δεν γεννηθηκε κανεις και να ξερει αμεσως τι αισθανεται, τι ειναι και τι θα ηθελε να ειναι...Ουτε εμεις που θελουμε να λεγομαστε ετεροφυλοι...Αυτο μας το εμαθαν, οτι δηλ τα αγορακια πηγαινουν με τα κοριτσακια και τελειωσε...μας αρεσε και το υιοθετησαμε...απο εκει και περα συμφωνα με αυτο που πιστευω εγω, ενας ομοφυλοφιλος, δεν μπορει να πει απο την μια μερα στην αλλη ειμαι ομοφυλοφιλος, αλλα προερχεται επειτα απο μεγαλο πολεμο του εαυτου του και μεσω πολυ ψαξιμο τι πραγματικα θελει...να ειμαστε σοβαροι απο παιδακι πως να το πει καποιος, αν ζει σε εναν κοσμο οπου του μαθαινουν να εχει τοσες προκαταληψεις....κτλ κτλ...ειναι παιδι, ακομα δεν ξερει πολλα, δεν εχει την ωριμοτητα...ναι μπορει να αισθανεται αλλιωτικα πραγματα αλλα θα δοκιμασει πολλα μεχρι να καταληξει και λογω της κοινωνιας μας ισως ποτε δεν ζησει αυτο που θα ονειρευοταν και ειναι κριμα...Οσο για τους τρανς, απλα γεννηθηκαν σε λαθος σωμα...Δεν αισθανονται αυτο που ειναι και πρεπει να τους θεωρουμε ως ετεροφυλοφιλους...δεν ελκονται απο το ιδιο φυλο γιατι δεν αισθανονται οτι ειναι το ιδιο...αν καποιος μπορει να νιωσει τους ανθρωπους ως ανθρωπους, ειναι ανοιχτος και εχει αισθηματα θα μπορεσει να καταλαβει τι περνανε αυτοι οι ανθρωποι που ειναι μειονοτητα χωρις να τους κρινει...

----------


## Remedy

δεν ξερω τι πιστευεις εσυ ανοιξη, οι επιστημονες παντως πιστευουν οτι η σεξουαλικοτητα ενος ανθρωπου (σαν κατευθυνση εννοω, οχι ως εμπειρια) εχει ολοκληρωθει στα 8 του χρονια....
κρινε εσυ τωρα αν μπορεις, αν ειναι δυνατον αυτο να εχει γινει μονο απο τις επιδρασεις του περιβαλλοντος, χωρις να εχει καμια σχεση με τα γονιδια..

----------


## anoiksi

συγγνωμη δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχει να κανει με την φυση του ανθρωπου, αλλα φαντασου ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για ενα παιδι να αποδεχτει την διαφορετικοτητα του

----------


## anoiksi

δεν το ξεκαθαρισα πολυ καλα μαλλον...αν παρουμε ως παραδειγμα τους τρανς, ειμαι σιγουρι οτι ειναι αυτο που νιωθουν και οχι αυτο που φαινονται, δεν ειναι εγκεφαλικο, αλλοστε εχει γινει και ενα πειραμα, δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι που το διαβασα, θα το βρω και θα το ποσταρω αν θελεις, που το απεδειξε οτι δεν παιζει ρολο το περιβαλλον

----------


## Remedy

φυσικα και ειναι δυσκολο, οπως ειναι δυσκολο για καθε ανθρωπο που εχει ζωη διαφορετικη απο την κοινωνικη πεπατημενη, να την υποστηριξει χωρις κοστος..

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> δεν το ξεκαθαρισα πολυ καλα μαλλον...αν παρουμε ως παραδειγμα τους τρανς, ειμαι σιγουρι οτι ειναι αυτο που νιωθουν και οχι αυτο που φαινονται, δεν ειναι εγκεφαλικο, αλλοστε εχει γινει και ενα πειραμα, δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι που το διαβασα, θα το βρω και θα το ποσταρω αν θελεις, που το απεδειξε οτι δεν παιζει ρολο το περιβαλλον


κι εγω το πιστευω οτι ειναι γονιδιακο το θεμα, οχι μονο των τρανς, αλλα και των ομοφυλοφιλων. πισευω ομως οτι το περιβαλλον πυροδοτει κατα καποιον τροπο μια γονιδιακη προδιαθεση, οπως συμβαινει και σε πολλα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα μας...

για παραδειγμα,δεν θεωρω τυχαιο το ποσο πολλοι ομοφυλοφιλοι αντρες (ολοι οσοι ξερω εγω) ειχαν πατερα η ανυπαρκτο και δυναμικη μητερα, ειτε υπερβολικα αυταρχικο και καθολου καλη σχεση μαζι του....ωστοσο αυτοι οι ιδιοι γονεις ειχαν κι αλλο παιδι, που δεν εγινε ομοφυλοφιλος, αρα δεν μπορει να ειναι μονο περιβαλλοντικο το θεμα...

----------


## anoiksi

Οχι και εγω δεν το πιστευω αυτο...απλα μεχρι να εκδηλωθουν αναγκαια περνανε απο διαφορα σταδια, γιατι η κοινωνια τους αναγκαζει...ποιος παραδεχεται ευκολα οτι ειναι διαφορετικος;;Ποσο μαλλον οταν ξερουν τι τους περιμενει, απο προκαταληψεις μεχρι ξυλοδαρμους...Ναι υπαρχουν πολλα παραδειγματα οπου ομοφυλοφιλοι αντρες και το αντιθετο παντρευονται στραιτ και ζουν ουσιαστικα διπλη ζωη, αλλα πες μου δεν ειναι και καπως δικαιολογημενο;;Το μοναδικο θυμα σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι το αλλο ατομο, που δεν νιωθει ετσι και εκει γκρεμιζεται ο κοσμος του, αλλα πες μου με ποια δυναμη θα μπορουσε να αντεξει το περιβαλλον του;; Δεν το κατακρινω λοιπον ουτε το δικαιολογο...

----------


## anoiksi

απο εκει και περα εχει να κανει με την ψυχοσυνθεση του καθενος, ποσο δυναμη μπορει να βρει, ωστε να το αντεξει και να μην πληγωσει

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εσέναν ομολογω πως σε είχα ξεχάσει. Εχει καιρό να γίνει καβγας και δεν σε βλέπμαμε.
Η κατάσταση σου χρίζει εξαιρετικού ενδιαφέροντος, αλλα από την άλλη με κολακεύει που εισαι ικανή να καιροφυλακτείς μήνες προκειμένου να βρεις το παραμικρό για να μου την πεις, (ή για να ελπίζεις πως μπορείς να μου την πεις).

Επί του θέματος. Ρομάντζο του 1970 δεν έχω διαβάσει γιατί ούτε καν είχα γεννηθεί τότε εν αντιθέσι με σένα που όπως φαίνεται ήταν το αγαπημένο σου.
Οπότε λυπάμαι, αλλα δεν έχω άποψη.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Οχι και εγω δεν το πιστευω αυτο...απλα μεχρι να εκδηλωθουν αναγκαια περνανε απο διαφορα σταδια, γιατι η κοινωνια τους αναγκαζει...ποιος παραδεχεται ευκολα οτι ειναι διαφορετικος;;Ποσο μαλλον οταν ξερουν τι τους περιμενει, απο προκαταληψεις μεχρι ξυλοδαρμους...Ναι υπαρχουν πολλα παραδειγματα οπου ομοφυλοφιλοι αντρες και το αντιθετο παντρευονται στραιτ και ζουν ουσιαστικα διπλη ζωη, αλλα πες μου δεν ειναι και καπως δικαιολογημενο;;Το μοναδικο θυμα σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι το αλλο ατομο, που δεν νιωθει ετσι και εκει γκρεμιζεται ο κοσμος του, αλλα πες μου με ποια δυναμη θα μπορουσε να αντεξει το περιβαλλον του;; Δεν το κατακρινω λοιπον ουτε το δικαιολογο...


κοιτα....
θεωρω δικαιολογημενο το να περνανε απο πολυ δυσκολη διαδικασια μεχρι να αποδεχτουν οι ιδιοι τον εαυτο τους, εφοσον ξερουν οτι εχουν την κατακραυγη της πελιοψηφιας της κοινωνιαςκαι πολυ συχνα και της οικογενειας τους...
γι αυτο ακριβως και δικαιολογω μυστικοπαθεια απεναντι σε περιερργους του περιβαλλοντος τους που δεν ειναι σε θεση να δεχτουν αυτην την πραγματικοτητα για τον φιλο/γνωστο τους χωρις να την κατακρινουν, να τον περιθωριοποιησουν , να τον φερουν σε δυσκολη θεσηκλπ....
ΕΚΕΙ συμφωνω.δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος ενας γκει/μπαι/γκουνμπαι να κανει δηλωσεις ταυτοτητας σε ανθρωπους που δεν προκειται να το αποδεχτουν

ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ οταν αυτο το κανουν και σε υποψηφιο συντροφο/συζυγο με σκοπο να τον ξεγελασουν. μπορει η κοινωνικη πιεση να ειναι η αιτια, αλλα με τπτ δεν το θεωρω δικαιολογια...
δεν υπαρχει καμια δικαιολογια για να κοροιδεψουν καποιον σε κατι που εχει δικαιωμα να ξερει γιατι αφορα και την δικη του ζωη....
με την ιδια λογικη, θα μπορουσες να δικαιολογησεις μια γυναικα (η και αντρα) που γνωριζει οτι δεν μπορει να κανει παιδια και δεν το αποκαλυπτει στον συντροφο της, ενω ξερει οτι ο συντροφος θελει να παντρευτει μονο γιατι θελει να αποκτησει παιδια και για κανεναν αλλο λογο????τι θα ελεγες? οτι υπαρχει μεγαλη κοινωνικη πιεση για τεκνοποιηση-γαμο-οικογενεια και δεν μπορεσε η καημενη να πει την αληθεια?
με ποιο δικαιωμα υπονομευει το μελλον του αλλου που εχει δηλωσει τις επιλογες του?

ετσι, με ποιο δικαιωμα ενας ομοφυλοφιλος/η δηλωνει στρειτ για να καταφερει να κανει εναν γαμο που θα τον καλυπτει κοινωνικα , οταν ξερει οτι η συντροφος του δεν θελει να εχει ερωτικη σχεση με εναν ομοφυλοφιλο, αλλα ουτε και παραλληλες σχεσεις μεσα στον γαμο της?

----------


## anoiksi

Σωστο αυτο που λες, αλλα δεν εχει να κανει απο εκει και περα με τους ομοφυλοφιλους η οτιδηποτε αλλο, εχει να κανει με τον ανθρωπο...δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι το εκανε γιατι ειναι γκει, ειναι λαθος, δεν συμφωνεις;;;Δεν δικαιολογησα κανεναν, το εγραψα παραπανω...η οποια συμπεριφορα η οποιο χαρακτηριστικο συνεπαγεται με την ανθρωπινη ποιοτητα

----------


## anoiksi

Θα μπορουσες επισης να κατακρινεις αυτους που παντρευονται πολλες γυναικες με καποιο σκοπο, πχ.. χρηματα και εξουσια, την αλλην την εχουν για πηδημα, επειδη τους κανει ολα του τα γουστα, την αλλη επειδη ειναι γκομενα με ομορφες καμπυλες και και και , δεν ειναι ετσι απλο...εχει να κανει με τον ανθρωπο, δεν εχει να κανει απο εκει και περα με το αν ειναι γκει η αν ειναι μαυρος η αν μπορεις να του βαλεις οποιαδηποτε ταμπελα...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Σωστο αυτο που λες, αλλα δεν εχει να κανει απο εκει και περα με τους ομοφυλοφιλους η οτιδηποτε αλλο, εχει να κανει με τον ανθρωπο...δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι το εκανε γιατι ειναι γκει, ειναι λαθος, δεν συμφωνεις;;;Δεν δικαιολογησα κανεναν, το εγραψα παραπανω...η οποια συμπεριφορα η οποιο χαρακτηριστικο συνεπαγεται με την ανθρωπινη ποιοτητα


θα πω, το εκανε γιατι ενω ειναι γκει, ειναι απο αυτους που ειναι διατεθιμενοι να ξεγελασουν καποιον, προκειμενου να τους προσφερει κοινωνικη καλυψη και να του καταστρεψουν την ζωη.
γιατι υπαρχουν και αλλοι γκει, που δεν θα το εκαναν αυτο. με αυτους εννοειται οτι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## anoiksi

Αρα συμφωνεις οτι εχει να κανει με τον ανθρωπο... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Νομιζω οτι τα βρηκαμε καπως ε;;;  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Θα μπορουσες επισης να κατακρινεις αυτους που παντρευονται πολλες γυναικες με καποιο σκοπο, πχ.. χρηματα και εξουσια, την αλλην την εχουν για πηδημα, επειδη τους κανει ολα του τα γουστα, την αλλη επειδη ειναι γκομενα με ομορφες καμπυλες και και και , δεν ειναι ετσι απλο...εχει να κανει με τον ανθρωπο, δεν εχει να κανει απο εκει και περα με το αν ειναι γκει η αν ειναι μαυρος η αν μπορεις να του βαλεις οποιαδηποτε ταμπελα...


κατσε βρε ανοιξη....
εννοειται οτι κατακρινω ολες αυτες τις πρακτικες...
δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη κατακρινω εναν ομοφυλοφιλο που κρυβει την ομοφυλοφιλια του ΚΑΙ απο την συντροφο του,με αφηνουν αδιαφορη ολες οι αλλες υποκριτικες συμπεριφορες....
ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ εχει να κανει με τον ανθρωπο!!!

ΚΑΘΕ συμπεριφορα εχει αν κανει με τον ανθρωπο...
δεν ειναι λαχειο....
το να εισαι γκει, ειναι λαχειο...το να εισαι υποκριτης και κακιασμενος γκει, ειναι συνειδητη επιλογη.

----------


## anoiksi

το να εισαι υποκριτης και κακιασμενος γκει, ειναι συνειδητη επιλογη

μμμ, γελασα με αυτο, βασικα με το κακιασμενος...αν εισαι τετοιος τοτε θα φας κατακραυγη ολων και για τα παντα, χωρις να σκεφτει η κοινωνια οτι δεν οφειλεται στο οτι εισαι γκει και εκει περνει και ολους τους αλλους η μπαλα, που προσπαθουν να ζησουν αξιοπρεπως και ενσυνειδητα

----------


## krino

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## krino

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## Winston_man

Krino Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου? Οτι εισαι πολυ ΕΥΓΕΝΗΣ.

----------


## anoiksi

δεν νομιζω να με τσουβαλιαζεις και μενα;;;:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> _το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_



_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Krino Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου? Οτι εισαι πολυ ΕΥΓΕΝΗΣ.


θα σου πω ομως πιο ειναι το προτερημα μου και αυτο εχει μεγαλη σημασια.
Δεν χανω την ψυχραιμια μου οπως ελπιζουν μερικοι.
Ξερεις, εγω οταν αποφασισω να σφαξω, το κανω με βαμβακι.....
Λογοι αισθητικης και μονο.

Σε πληροφορω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να συνεχιζω την ιδια κουβεντα, με το ιδιο στυλ (με τα ιδια μελη η καινουρια αν προκυψουν) μεχρι το περας της δεκαετιας που μολις μπηκε.....


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## PETRAN

lol είναι φοβερό πως το θέμα περι της σχέσης της κοπέλας πήγε σε μια φιλοσοφική (!) συζήτηση περι \"semantics\" του gaysμου και του τι καθορίζει την κατηγορία/ες \"gay/bi/streight\". Μ\'αρέσουν πάντα αυτές οι συζητήσεις περι κατηγοριοποιήσεων, οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να μαλώσουν τρελά (ίσως και να ξεκινήσουν πολέμους) απλά για το \"τι\" καθορίζει μια κατηγορία, από το τι διαχωρίζει τον κουμμουνιστή από τον καπιταλιστή, τον μωαμεθανό από τον χριστιανό, τον έλληνα από τον εβραίο, τα φυτά από τα ζώα, τα φρούτα από τα λαχανικά, την rock από την metal, την μπαροκ από την ρομαντική κλασική, το λαικό από το έντεχνο, την techno από την trance, τα βιβλία \"αρλεκιν\" από τα λογοτεχνικά, τις ευρωπαικές από τις αμερικανικές ταινίες, την χελώνα καρέτα-καρέτα από τις υπόλοιπες χελώνες, τα ποστ του κρινου από όλα τα υπόλοιπα ποστ, τις ταινίες του Chuck Norris από όλες τις υπόλοιπες ταινίες...


Σε \"συγεκριμένες\" κατηγορίες όπως τα φυτά και τα ζώα, οι άνθρωποι φαίνεται να κατηγοριοποιούν γύρω από ένα \"προτότυπο\"- το καλύτερο παράδειγμα μιας κατηγορίας (π.χ. το \"χελιδόνι\" είναι ποιο αντιπροσωπευτικό της κατηγορίας \"πουλιά\" από τον πιγκουίνο) , η σε μια παρόμοια εκδοχή της θεωρίας με βάση τις ποιο συχνές μνήμες από τα αντικείμενα που ανοίκουν σε μια κατηγορία (π.χ. για τον εσκιμώο ο πιγκουίνος είναι ο ποιο αντιπροσωπευτικός της κατηγορίας \"πουλιά\"). 



Σε ποιο \"αφηρημένες\" κατηγορίες όμως, όπως στα είδη μουσικής και στο ποιος είναι \"gay\" και ποιος δεν είναι, τα πράγματα είναι ποιο δύσκολα, αφού τα όρια μεταξύ των κατηγοριών γίνονται πολύ ποιο αμυδρά και ένα αντικείμενο μπορεί την χ στιγμή και στο χ πλαίσιο να ανοίκει σε μια κατηγορία και στην ψ σε μια άλλη. Τότε μάλλον παίζει ρόλο όχι μόνο η \"μορφή\" αλλά και η \"λειτουργία\", δηλαδή του \"τι κάνει\" και αλλά την \"πρόθεση\" του αντικειμένου που θα κατηγοριοποιήσουμε. Π.χ. \"τα αντικείμενα που έχω για πούλημα σε σχέση με τα αντικείμενα που δεν έχω για πούλημα\" ίσως και να μην έχουν κανένα άλλο κοινό χαρακτηριστικό μεταξύ τους πέρα από το ότι τα μεν τα έχω για πούλημα αλλά τα δε ότι δεν τα έχω.


Το ίδιο πιστεύω συμβαίνει και με τα \"περι gaysμου\". Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω το πάθος μερικών ατόμων εδώ μέσα να μιλάνε συνέχεια για το \"τι κάνει\" τον ομο-, τον ετερο- και τον αμφι- (ακόμα και να \"τρολλάρουμε\" θρεντς άχετης θεματολογίας!), πιστεύω ότι αυτό που τους χαρακτηρίζει είναι η πρόθεση τους (που προφανώς απορρέει από μια μια \"λαχτάρα\", μια συναισθηματική κατάσταση) να συνάψουν σχέσεις με άτομα του ίδιου η του διαφορετικού φύλου (η και με τα δύο). Έτσι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι γκει κάνει κάποιον που \"μορφή\" του τείνει να είναι \"γυναικεία\" (π.χ. να \"περπατούσε\" και να \"συμπεριφερόταν\"ποιο πολύ σαν γυναίκα παρά σαν άντρας) όμως κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν και πάλι αδύναμο αφού μερικοί άντρες παρ όλο που είναι ποιο \"θηλυπρεπείς\" δεν έχουν προτιμήσεις για το ίδιο φύλο. Θα μπορούσαμε βέβαια να πάρουμε υπ όψιν και τις πράξεις του όπως το αν έχει πάει κάποιος με κάποιον του ίδιου φύλου και αυτό σίγουρα θα ήταν καλός γνώμονας κατηγοριοποίησης, όμως και πάλι πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν θα σήμαινε απαραίτητα ότι είναι γκει, αφού κάποιος μπορεί να είναι πολύ \"πειραματιστής\" και \"εκρηκτικός\" (π.χ. κάποιοι rock stars μπορούσαν να παν με τα πάντα επειδή \"χαναν τον μπούσουλα\" με τα ντραγκς και μέσα στα παρτι...) η να είναι θεμιτό μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας κουλτούρας (π.χ. αρχαία ελλάδα?).



Πιστεύω ότι στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις ο καλύτερος αλλά και λιγότερο διαθέσιμος γνώμονας είναι η πρόθεση και η θέληση του ατόμου να παει με κάποιον/α άλλο/η. Υπο αυτή την έννοια, κάποιος μπορεί να μην είναι gay η bi αλλά να έχει πάει με άντρες (π.χ. είχε κατεβάσει 5 μπουκάλια βοντκα η τον ανάγκασαν) η να είναι gay αλλά να μην έχει πάει με άντrα (όπως προφανώς ίσως και να γινόταν στα παλιότερα χρόνια λόγω κατακραυγής), τρανό παράδειγμα ο ρώσος συνθέτης κλασικής μουσικής Tchaikovsky ο οποίος παντρεύτηκε επειδή \"έτσι έπρεπε\" όμως όλη του την ζωή ήταν ερωτευμένος με τον ανηψιό του. Και ήταν άγνωστο αν \"είχε πάει\"-η όχι-μαζί του. Αφού όμως ο ίδιος ο Tchaikovsky το είχε εξομολογηθεί σε σειρά γραμμάτων, τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι ήταν ομοφυλόφιλος (και ας μην είχε πάει ποτέ με άντρα).



Just my 2 cents που λένε και οι Άγγλοι :P

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ξερεις, εγω οταν αποφασισω να σφαξω, το κανω με βαμβακι.....
> Λογοι αισθητικης και μονο.


Σεβαστη η οπτικη με την οποια βλεπεις την αισθητικη εσυ αλλα ο καθε ανθρωπος διαφερει. Εμενα μαρεσει να \"σφαζω\" με το μπαλτα π.χ.

Ποιανου ειναι καλυτερη η οπτικη? Ας το αποφασισουν αυτοι που διαβαζουν.

----------


## anoiksi

PETRAN, μου αρεσε το μυνημα σου...αν θελεις ελα να διαφωνησουμε αν και και σε τι διαφερει η ροκ απο την μεταλ και αν ο κομμουνισμος ειναι καλυτερος απο τον φασισμο...χαχα...δεν με πειραζει που εγινε το θεμα μου αλλη πηγη συζητησης, οταν θα το ξαναεχω αναγκη θα σας γραψω τα δικα μου...μην με αγνοησετε ομως:P...αλλωστε στην αρχη που το πρωτοανοιξα σημειωσα οτι δεν με ενοχλει και θελω να γινει πηγη συζητησης, ζητησα και συγγνωμη απο τον Νικο γιατι νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κραταμε και καποια αλφα ταξη, αλλα ειναι ομορφο να συζητας και τονιζω να συζητας οχι να μαχεσαι με τους συνανθρωπους σου...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ξερεις, εγω οταν αποφασισω να σφαξω, το κανω με βαμβακι.....
> Λογοι αισθητικης και μονο.
> 
> ...



ακου λιγο....
η καλυτερη οπτικη, ειναι αυτη που μας ανοιγει οριζοντες και μας παει μπροστα αυτη ακριβως και καμια αλλη.
Και κατι τετοιο πρεπει να διαβαζει ενας αναγνωστης του φορουμ.

Αντιθετα τα σκοταδιστικα και ρατσιστικου τυπου των γνωστων κατινων, πρεπει να παιρνουν απαντησεις γιατι εκτος των αλλων η κατινια ειναι κολλητικη.....

Σαν γενικο κανονα ομως,
το καλυτερο που θα ειχε να κανεις καποιος,
ειναι να μην κρινει τους ανθρωπους με βαση τις προτιμησεις του η καποιο αλλο γνωρισμα του.
Οι ανθρωποι ειναι καλοι και κακοι, ανεξαρτητου το τι χαρακτηριστικο κουβαλανε πανω τους.

Τελος διαβασε την τελευταια παραγραφο του πετραν,
δινει στη συζητηση μια ενδιαφερουσα παραμετρο που δεν υπηρχε στο τραπεζι.

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOfb-YZYU5g&amp;feature=related

μιας και το εφερε η κουβεντα

----------


## Remedy

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> το να εισαι υποκριτης και κακιασμενος γκει, ειναι συνειδητη επιλογη
> 
> μμμ, γελασα με αυτο, βασικα με το κακιασμενος...αν εισαι τετοιος τοτε θα φας κατακραυγη ολων και για τα παντα, χωρις να σκεφτει η κοινωνια οτι δεν οφειλεται στο οτι εισαι γκει και εκει περνει και ολους τους αλλους η μπαλα, που προσπαθουν να ζησουν αξιοπρεπως και ενσυνειδητα



ακριβως ανοιξη
καπως ετσι παιρνει η μπαλα και πολλους ειλικρινεις κι αξιοπρεπεις ανθρωπους που δεν κανουν τετοιου ειδους εκπτωσεις για να τη βγαλουν πιο φθηνα σε αυτη τη ζωη,αλλα στηριζουν γενναια τις επιλογες τους με καθε κοστος

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOfb-YZYU5g&amp;feature=related
> 
> μιας και το εφερε η κουβεντα





Πολύ κλασικό και όμορφο! Είναι κρίμα γιατί έχει παιχτεί σε τόσες ερoτικές/ρομαντικές σκηνές (κανονικές η σάτιρα) του hollywood που νομίζεις ότι είναι κλισε λολ (ενώ είναι φυσικά ακόμα ένα αριστούργημα του Tchaikovsky)

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> ..........
> Το ίδιο πιστεύω συμβαίνει και με τα \"περι gaysμου\". Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω το πάθος μερικών ατόμων εδώ μέσα να μιλάνε συνέχεια για το \"τι κάνει\" τον ομο-, τον ετερο- και τον αμφι- (ακόμα και να \"τρολλάρουμε\" θρεντς άχετης θεματολογίας!), *πιστεύω ότι αυτό που τους χαρακτηρίζει είναι η πρόθεση τους (που προφανώς απορρέει από μια μια \"λαχτάρα\", μια συναισθηματική κατάσταση) να συνάψουν σχέσεις με άτομα του ίδιου η του διαφορετικού φύλου (η και με τα δύο*). Έτσι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι γκει κάνει κάποιον που \"μορφή\" του τείνει να είναι \"γυναικεία\" (π.χ. να \"περπατούσε\" και να \"συμπεριφερόταν\"ποιο πολύ σαν γυναίκα παρά σαν άντρας) όμως κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν και πάλι αδύναμο αφού μερικοί άντρες παρ όλο που είναι ποιο \"θηλυπρεπείς\" δεν έχουν προτιμήσεις για το ίδιο φύλο. Θα μπορούσαμε βέβαια να πάρουμε υπ όψιν και τις πράξεις του όπως το αν έχει πάει κάποιος με κάποιον του ίδιου φύλου και αυτό σίγουρα θα ήταν καλός γνώμονας κατηγοριοποίησης, όμως και πάλι πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν θα σήμαινε απαραίτητα ότι είναι γκει, αφού κάποιος μπορεί να είναι πολύ \"πειραματιστής\" και \"εκρηκτικός\" (π.χ. κάποιοι rock stars μπορούσαν να παν με τα πάντα επειδή \"χαναν τον μπούσουλα\" με τα ντραγκς και μέσα στα παρτι...) η να είναι θεμιτό μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας κουλτούρας (π.χ. αρχαία ελλάδα?).
> 
> 
> 
> *Πιστεύω ότι στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις ο καλύτερος αλλά και λιγότερο διαθέσιμος γνώμονας είναι η πρόθεση και η θέληση του ατόμου να παει με κάποιον/α άλλο/η*. Υπο αυτή την έννοια, κάποιος μπορεί να μην είναι gay η bi αλλά να έχει πάει με άντρες (π.χ. είχε κατεβάσει 5 μπουκάλια βοντκα η τον ανάγκασαν) η να είναι gay αλλά να μην έχει πάει με άντrα (όπως προφανώς ίσως και να γινόταν στα παλιότερα χρόνια λόγω κατακραυγής), *τρανό παράδειγμα ο ρώσος συνθέτης κλασικής μουσικής Tchaikovsky ο οποίος παντρεύτηκε επειδή \"έτσι έπρεπε\" όμως όλη του την ζωή ήταν ερωτευμένος με τον ανηψιό του*. Και ήταν άγνωστο αν \"είχε πάει\"-η όχι-μαζί του. Αφού όμως ο ίδιος ο Tchaikovsky το είχε εξομολογηθεί σε σειρά γραμμάτων, τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι ήταν ομοφυλόφιλος (και ας μην είχε πάει ποτέ με άντρα).
> 
> 
> ...




συμφωνω απολυτα με την αποψη σου.
κι εγω το ιδιο υποστηριζω ακριβως.

αυτο με το οποιο ειμαι καθετα αντιθετη, ειναι το να θεωρειται η περιπτωση της μεθης μια κατασταση στην οποια καποιος κανει κατι που δεν θελει......αντιθετως πιστευω οτι πιο συχνα χρησιμοποιειται σαν αλλοθι σε δισταγμους ,παρα οτι ειναι μια αφ εαυτου της διαδικασια που σε ωθει να κανεις κατι που δεν θελεις....

οποτε, οταν καποιος εχει πιει και παει με καποιον αλλον αντρα/γυναικα, προσωπικα θεωρω οτι πηγρε με πληρη προθεση και θεληση και δεν ειναι αμοιρος επιλογων....

για ευνοητους λογους εξαιρω την περιπτωση του να πηγε με εξαναγκασμο, περιπτωση βιασμου δλδ, καθως ειναι πληρως αντιθετη κατασταση απο την βασικη παραδοχη μας, οτι καποιος δλδ παει με την προθεση και θεληση του...

συμφωνω επισης ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ, με την αποψη οτι καποιος μπορει να ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος, γνωριζοντας καλα τις επιθυμιες και τις πραγματικες προθεσεις του, μη εχοντας συναψει ποτε του ομοφυλοφιλικη σχεση για κοινωνικους λογους, εχοντας αντιθετα συναψει σχεση η και γαμο με ατομο του αλλου φυλου απο αυτο που επιθυμει (περιπτωση τσαικοφσκι οπως ειπες), η ακομα και συναπτοντας κοινωνικα \"ευλογημενες σχεσεις\" κατα το πρεπον, και οσες κοινωνικα \"αμαρτωλες\" μπορει κατα την δικη του επιθυμια....
*οπερ σημαινει, οτι ενα ατομο που θελει και επιθυμει σχεσεις με το χ φυλο δεν ειναι ανικανο να συναπτει σχεσεις με το Υ φυλλο αν και το κανει χωρις να το επιθυμει, για κοινωνικους και μονο λογους* 
απλα πραματα, για τα οποια μερικοι χοροπηδουν και βριζουν μονο και μονο για να μην ακουγονται δημοσιως


για τον αλλο προβληματισμο, του τι ωθει σε μια κατηγοριοποιηση αλλα και ποια κριτηρια επιλεγονται απο κει και περα ωστε να διεκπεραιωθει η κατηγοριοποιηση αυτη, φανταζομαι οτι κυριο ρολο παιζουν τα ιδια τα ατομα που ανηκουν σε αυτην την κατηγορια αν τυχει να αυτοχαρακτηριζονται.
αυτο τυχαινει να συμβαινει στον χωρο των ομοφυλοφιλων.
σε παραπεμπω στον συνδικαλισμο τους μεσα απο τον οποιο και αυτοπροσδιοριζονται αλλα και διεκδικουν πραγματα σαν οργανωμενη ομαδα πλεον και θα μπορουσε κανεις να συμβουλευτει τις αποψεις τους θελοντας να ξεκαθαρισει κατι , η να κανει την δικη του κατηγοριοποιηση, αυτη που ο ιδιος αποδεχεται.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(Αλλη μια απάντηση σε ένα γενικό σχόλιο με ...προσωπική επίθεση. Το παραβλέπω και σχολιάζω την ουσία). 


Άλλη ταμπέλα και αυτή!!! 

Θα ...επινοήσουμε και άλλες, όσες χρειαστεί και …μας βολέψουν. Προς το παρόν έχουμε και λέμε: 
Γκέιδες, τρανς, μπάι, κακιασμένοι γκέι, και …..όσοι γεννήθηκαν πριν από το 1970!!!! 

Η ειρωνίες και οι επιθέσεις δεν θα με κάνουν να αλλάξω γνώμη όμως. Επιμένω ότι οι ταμπέλες είναι ντροπή σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας στην Ελλάδα του 2010.

Οποιος είχε τη μύγα …μυγιάστηκε στο ποστ μου και απάντησε ανάλογα. (Είναι γνωστό ότι η επίθεση αποτελεί μια μορφή άμυνας άλλωστε…..) Αυτά που έγραψα περί ταμπέλας στην Ελλάδα του 2010, ισχύουν στο ακέραιο και δεν θα επιδοθώ σε διαγωνισμό της πιο έξυπνης ατάκας. Ούτε σκοπεύω να αναδειχθώ σε μέλος της ημέρας, ούτε άλλωστε θα το θεωρούσα τιμητικό τίτλο. 

Οι οπαδοί της ταμπέλας, καλά θα κάνουν να κάτσουν να σκεφτούν λιγάκι και να μη βιάζονται να πουν μια εξυπνάδα ακόμα. Καλά θα κάνουν να γκρεμίσουν τις ταμπέλες και όχι να επινοούν διαρκώς και …νέες. Τώρα εδώ επινοήθηκε η ημερομηνία γέννησης…. Όπως πάει σε λίγο θα βάζετε ταμπέλα και σε όποιον …δεν μένει στο …Παγκράτι και μάλιστα …ειδικά στο 2ο όροφο όπως η αφεντιά σας. 
Ισως και όποιος δεν οδηγεί …Ρενώ όπως εσείς????

Ελεος….
Υπάρχει χώρος για όλους. Ηρεμήστε. Χαλαρώστε.

Αν «πετάτε έξω» τους διαφορετικούς όπως με αυταρέσκεια έγραψε προηγουμένως ένα μέλος, δεν εξασφαλίζετε περισσότερο οξυγόνο. 
Οξυγόνο υπάρχει. 
Ανοικτό μυαλό και μεγαλοψυχία λείπει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μη μου στενοχωριέστε και πάθουμε καμία συμφορά(τουτέστιν ανοίξουν λίγο τα στραβά μας-άστε τους ατζινάβωτους να κουελοσφαλάνε!Μπενάβουν ανθυγιεινά).Αν δεν το καταλάβατε,μαθαίνω καλιαρντά.Πολύ χρήσιμη γλώσσα και μακράν καλύτερη από τις μαλακίες που μας μάθανε στο σχολείο.Αν μας είχαν μάθει τα σημαντικά τώρα δε θα μπουάβαμε αλλά θα αβέλαμεν κοντροσόλ με κέντα και ντέζι.:P

Εγώ χρυσά μου,θα βάλω ως προτεραιότητα την ενημέρωση.Όχι,ο ομοφυλόφιλος δε λιμπίζεται θηλυκά.Ο αμφί λιμπίζεται αρσενικά και θηλυκά.Η ομοφυλόφιλη λιμπίζεται θηλυκά.Αφήστε τις ετικέτες για τα προιόντα στα ράφια των σουπερμάρκετς btw,βρείτε το target group σας και χτυπήστε αλύπητα.Περνάμε καλά,όταν το κάνουμε απενοχοποιημένα.Σεβόμαστε όπου μας σέβονται,βρίσκουμε με ποιους τακιμιάζουμε,επιλέγουμε την ευτυχία και τους αφήνουμε τη μιζέρια.Μη χαμπαριάζετε μία για το ποιοι σας θεωρούν ανώμαλους ή διεστραμμένους.Οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέμαθαν να τους ελέγχουν το μυαλό,αυτό είν\'όλο.:P

Επίσης,το \"σοβαρότητα και εχεμύθεια\"δείχνει φόβο,αλλά ούτε αυτό επιλέγω να το στηλιτεύω,γιατί έχω κατανοήσει τα ποδάρια του ρατσισμού και τα πρόσωπα της κακοποίησης.Όποιος δεν τα έχει κατανοήσει,κρίνει δίχως να μπαίνει στα παπούτσια του άλλου.Ως εναλλακτική κατανοεί και υποστηρίζει,ώστε κάποια στιγμή να μπορεί το outing να γίνεται αναίμακτα και δίχως σκηνικά για ταινίες εποχής Ξανθόπουλου και Βούρτση.Πάντα υπάρχουν δύο όψεις στα πράγματα.

Σε όσους σας τα πρήζουν για τις επιλογές σας,μπορείτε να τους γράψετε εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι και να κάνετε τη ζωή σας ένιγουει.Αν δεν μπορείτε να τους γράψετε ακόμη,αν δε νιώθετε έτοιμοι να πάτε κόντρα,τότε ενημερωθείτε,δυναμώστε την προσωπικότητά σας,ώστε κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσετε.Στο ενδιάμεσο,οι ετεροφυλόφιλοι νοσταλγοί της χούντας που σε κατηγορούν,μπορούν να λάβουν ως απάντηση το \"μην κλαις,και μη λυπάσαι που βραδιάζει,εμείς που γεννηθήκαμε λατσοί,του κόσμου η απονιά δεν μας τρομάζει,θα έρθει και του υπόγειου η σειράαααα\":P

Και για όσους γονείς μας διαβάζουν,αυτούς που το θέμα τους είναι όχι αν τα παιδιά τους είναι καλά κι ευτυχισμένα αλλά η γειτονιά και η τιμή τους,υπάρχουν λύσεις!Σου βγήκε ο γιος που ονειρευόσουν να παντρευτεί μία καλή και σεμνή γυναίκα *******;Σου βγήκε η κόρη η έμορφη και λυγερή μία λεσβία;ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΕ!Εκβίασε, τρίμωξε,απείλησε,γέμισε ενοχές,δείρε και ξεφώνισε,κάνε τάμα λαμπάδα στο μπόι του/της και αν δεν γίνει τίποτε από τα παραπάνω πέσε από το μπαλκόνι.Όχι πολύ ψηλό το μπαλκόνι και αντί για μαλλί βγεις κουρεμένος.Ένα ποδαράκι,ένα χεράκι να σπάσεις,ξέρεις εσύ....:P

Παρακάτω σου δίνονται οδηγίες για ορατά αποτελέσματα.

Χρήσιμες ατάκες προς γονείς εποχής εδουάρδου του τέταρτου.
-Για σένα ζω κι εσύ με ποτίζεις πίκρες!
-Εγώ κοιλοπόνεσα,σε έθρεψα με κόπους και θυσίες κι εσύ με σκοτώνεις!
-Ξέχνα το σπίτι στο χωριό,τα λιοστάσια και το δυάρι στο Παγκράτι.Θα τα γράψω στην εκκλησία.
-Ο γιος μου μία λούγκρα!Η κόρη μου μία ανήθικη!(άλλοι χρήσιμοι επιθετικοί χαρακτηρισμοί που ενδέχεται να δώσουν ωραίο τόνο είναι και αυτοί εδώ&gt;ο ντιγκιντάγκας,η *******,εξώλης και προώλης,άχρηστος/η,αναίσθητος/η,κλπ
-Πάθε καρδιακό!Εμ,τζάμπα είδαμε τόση Βλαχοπούλου:PΑν δεν έχεις καρδιά-που δεν έχεις-κάνε πως έχεις μία και βλάπτεται.
-Φύγε,μη σε ξαναδώ στα μάτια μου.
-Για ποιον δούλεψα εγώ τόσα χρόνια,για ποιον έφαγα τα νιάτα μου;

Έχω κι άλλες,αλλά δοκίμασε αυτές πρώτα γιατί βαριέμαι τώρα ρε,θέλω να πιω και καφέ. :Cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> ..........
> Το ίδιο πιστεύω συμβαίνει και με τα \"περι gaysμου\". Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω το πάθος μερικών ατόμων εδώ μέσα να μιλάνε συνέχεια για το \"τι κάνει\" τον ομο-, τον ετερο- και τον αμφι- (ακόμα και να \"τρολλάρουμε\" θρεντς άχετης θεματολογίας!), *πιστεύω ότι αυτό που τους χαρακτηρίζει είναι η πρόθεση τους (που προφανώς απορρέει από μια μια \"λαχτάρα\", μια συναισθηματική κατάσταση) να συνάψουν σχέσεις με άτομα του ίδιου η του διαφορετικού φύλου (η και με τα δύο*). Έτσι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι γκει κάνει κάποιον που \"μορφή\" του τείνει να είναι \"γυναικεία\" (π.χ. να \"περπατούσε\" και να \"συμπεριφερόταν\"ποιο πολύ σαν γυναίκα παρά σαν άντρας) όμως κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν και πάλι αδύναμο αφού μερικοί άντρες παρ όλο που είναι ποιο \"θηλυπρεπείς\" δεν έχουν προτιμήσεις για το ίδιο φύλο. Θα μπορούσαμε βέβαια να πάρουμε υπ όψιν και τις πράξεις του όπως το αν έχει πάει κάποιος με κάποιον του ίδιου φύλου και αυτό σίγουρα θα ήταν καλός γνώμονας κατηγοριοποίησης, όμως και πάλι πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν θα σήμαινε απαραίτητα ότι είναι γκει, αφού κάποιος μπορεί να είναι πολύ \"πειραματιστής\" και \"εκρηκτικός\" (π.χ. κάποιοι rock stars μπορούσαν να παν με τα πάντα επειδή \"χαναν τον μπούσουλα\" με τα ντραγκς και μέσα στα παρτι...) η να είναι θεμιτό μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας κουλτούρας (π.χ. αρχαία ελλάδα?).
> 
> ...



πετραν και ρεμ με καλύψατε πλήρως.

----------


## Winston_man

_το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## RainAndWind

Εσύ καλύφθηκες Θεοφανία,εγώ για το \"τελειωμένος γκέι\"όχι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Εσύ καλύφθηκες Θεοφανία,εγώ για το \"τελειωμένος γκέι\"όχι.


ρειν...οταν δυο ανθρωποι έχουν διαφορετικες απόψεις, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να καλύψουν ο ένας τον άλλο.
Το να λεει ο καθένας τη δική του ακόμη και αν δεν αρέσει στον άλλο, λέγεται δημοκρατία.

----------


## RainAndWind

Κι επειδή εσύ επικαλείσαι δημοκρατία το οτιδήποτε έχεις στο μυαλό σου ως τέτοια,εγώ πρέπει να δεχτώ τον ορισμό που σε συμφέρει και να σε αφήνω να κακοποιείς λεκτικά λες;Σε μία σωστή δημοκρατία οι άνθρωποι δεν χωρίζονται σε επιθυμητούς και ανεπιθύμητους,σε φασιστικά δημοκρατομορφώματα συμβαίνει αυτό.
Επειδή λοιπόν το τελειωμένος γκέι δε συνάδει με σέβομαι,αλλά με κακοποιώ,στο επισημαίνω.Το αν θα το σκεφτείς είναι δικό σου θέμα.Εγώ κάνω το κομμάτι που έχω επιλέξει να μου αναλογεί.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κι επειδή εσύ επικαλείσαι δημοκρατία το οτιδήποτε έχεις στο μυαλό σου ως τέτοια,εγώ πρέπει να δεχτώ τον ορισμό που σε συμφέρει και να σε αφήνω να κακοποιείς λεκτικά λες;Σε μία σωστή δημοκρατία οι άνθρωποι δεν χωρίζονται σε επιθυμητούς και ανεπιθύμητους,σε φασιστικά δημοκρατομορφώματα συμβαίνει αυτό.
> Επειδή λοιπόν το τελειωμένος γκέι δε συνάδει με σέβομαι,αλλά με κακοποιώ,στο επισημαίνω.Το αν θα το σκεφτείς είναι δικό σου θέμα.Εγώ κάνω το κομμάτι που έχω επιλέξει να μου αναλογεί.


κάτσε ρειν γιατι δεν καταλαβαίνω την ευαισθησια σου, εκτός και αν εχω ελλείψεις στα ελληνικά μου.
Που βλέπεις την κακοποίηση στο τελειωμένος γκει? Πως αλλιώς να πεις έναν γκέι? Γιατί το βλέπεις βρισιά?
Όταν λέω τελειωμένος, εννοώ φυσικά ολοκληρωμένος, αν και όπως κατάλαβες δεν πιστεύω και πολύ στο μισός.
Εσύ βλέπεις κακοποίηση στην πεποίθηση μου πως αν κάποιος πάει με άντρα ειναι γκει. 
Εγω πιστεύω πως απλά δεν θέλει να το παραδεχτεί για κοινωνικούς λόγους ή απλά κοροιδεύει τον εαυτό του. 
Από και πέρα, ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει ότι θέλει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Έχεις ποτέ ακούσει αντίστοιχα κανένα\"τελειωμένος στρέιτ\";
Όχιιιι;Mα γιατί;Τείνει να γίνει σλόγκαν επί των ημερών μας.:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Έχεις ποτέ ακούσει αντίστοιχα κανένα\"τελειωμένος στρέιτ\";
> Όχιιιι;Mα γιατί;Τείνει να γίνει σλόγκαν επί των ημερών μας.:P


ναι, εχεις δικιο σε αυτο, αν και υπάρχουν πολλοί ανοκληρωτοι στρειτ.
Μιλάω για τους ανθρώπους που δεν κάνουν σεξ για πολλούς λόγους.

----------


## RainAndWind

Η γλώσσα μας δείχνει με πολύ πιο καθαρό τρόπο λοιπόν όσα εμείς μπορεί να μην βλέπουμε. :Wink: 
Δεν είναι επίσης μόνο εκφραστής νοημάτων η γλώσσα,αλλά και διαμορφωτής τους.Κατανοώντας αυτό,κατανοώ σε ποιους διαχωρισμούς βοηθάνε συγκεκριμένες εκφράσεις. :Smile: 
Το ζητούμενο ποιο είναι λοιπόν,να συνεχίσω την παράδοση της γλώσσας που μου διδάσκει μία κοινωνία διαχωρισμών ή να την ανατρέψω;Καλιαρντά για μένα,γιατί εκεί μέσα βρήκε χώρο να αναπνεύσει το περιθώριο.Και όπου το περιθώριο βρίσκει τρόπους να αναπνεύσει,γεννιέται ελπίδα.Όπου το περιθώριο πνίγεται,γεννιέται φασισμός.

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Έχεις ποτέ ακούσει αντίστοιχα κανένα\"τελειωμένος στρέιτ\";
> Όχιιιι;Mα γιατί;Τείνει να γίνει σλόγκαν επί των ημερών μας.:P
> 
> ...


... αφού λοιπόν είδαμε και τον καυγά που \'γίνεται\' - γ\' ενικό, άρα να υποθέσω ότι ο καυγάς είναι ένας τύπος που τρώγεται από μόνος του με τα ρούχα του - κι αφού \'τελειωμένος γκέϋ\' είναι μια έκφραση που αποκτά μια έννοια που ομολογώ δε την είχα υπόψιν μου, αυτή του \'ολοκληρωμένου\', μήπως μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί οι \'στρέίτ\' που δε κάνουν σεξ για διάφορους λόγους, θεωρούνται... \'ανολοκλήρωτοι\';... κι αφού οι λόγοι είναι \'διάφοροι\', το \'ανολοκλήρωτοι\' άραγε έχει διαβαθμίσεις ή όχι;... ίσως είμαι μια... τελειωμένη ανέραστη και το αγνοώ ρε παιδιά...

Έντιτ:... καλησπέρα σας!...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αλ...δεν ήθελα να χτυπήσω κάποιο ευαίσθητο σημείο σου, αλλα μου φαίνεται πως μενεις και συ στις ταμπέλες.
Δηλαδή αν δεν κάνεις σεξ, δεν είσαι ανέραστη? Γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι βρισια μια αλήθεια?
Και ναι, για μένα ένας άνθρωπος που δνε κάνει σεξ είναι ανολοκλήρωτος. Είναι μια φυσική ανάγκη όπως το φαγητό, το νερό, ο ύπνος. Για μένα συζητώ. Αν για σενα δεν είναι οκ. Νο πρόμπλεμ. Περί ορέξεως....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Η γλώσσα μας δείχνει με πολύ πιο καθαρό τρόπο λοιπόν όσα εμείς μπορεί να μην βλέπουμε.
> Δεν είναι επίσης μόνο εκφραστής νοημάτων η γλώσσα,αλλά και διαμορφωτής τους.Κατανοώντας αυτό,κατανοώ σε ποιους διαχωρισμούς βοηθάνε συγκεκριμένες εκφράσεις.
> Το ζητούμενο ποιο είναι λοιπόν,να συνεχίσω την παράδοση της γλώσσας που μου διδάσκει μία κοινωνία διαχωρισμών ή να την ανατρέψω;Καλιαρντά για μένα,γιατί εκεί μέσα βρήκε χώρο να αναπνεύσει το περιθώριο.Και όπου το περιθώριο βρίσκει τρόπους να αναπνεύσει,γεννιέται ελπίδα.Όπου το περιθώριο πνίγεται,γεννιέται φασισμός.




Κοίτα πιστεύω ότι τέτοιοι διαχωρισμοί είναι εως ένα σημείο έμφυτοι στον άνθρωπο οπότε και θα είναι και συχνοί σε πολλές κουλτούρες (π.χ. το είδες το \"milk\"? Πολύ καλή ταινία πιστεύω) δεν νομίζω δηλαδή ότι η γλώσσα (η Ελληνική στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) διαμορφώνει την σκέψη (αλλά σίγουρα την επηρεάζει! Έχεις διαβάσει Sapir και Whorf? lol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_relativity) αλλά κυρίως ότι αντικατοπτρίζει το \"state of mind\" της βιολογίας, του ατόμου του καθενός και της κουλτούρας που αυτός υπάγεται. 


Δεν νομίζω δηλαδή ότι η Ελληνική γλώσσα φταίει αυτή καθ\'αυτή για αυτή την έκφραση αλλά μάλλον μια έμφυτη ανθρώπινη τάση προς τον διαχωρισμό (που ίσως απορρέει από τον φόβο προς το διαφορετικό και το στανταρ) που βρίσκει εύφορο έδαφος να εκτονωθεί στα πλαίσια μιας ρηχής και μάλλον \"απαίδευτης\" ελληνικής πραγματικότητας (και που τελικά αποκτάει δική της έκφραση στην ελληνική γλώσσα). Μερικές κουλτούρες (π.χ. ίσως κάποιες σκανδιναβικές χώρες?) λόγω του επιπέδου τους μάλλον έχουν καταφέρει εως ένα σημείο να αναστείλουν αυτές τις ενστικτώδεις τάσεις, παρ\'όλα αυτά, έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι μάλλον, εώς ένα σημείο πάντα βρίσκονται εκεί. Τέτοιες στάσεις έχουν την βάση τους συνήθως στον \"κατώτερο \"ερπετοειδή\" φοβικό εγκέφαλο\" και μπορούν να να ενεργοποιηθούν πολύ γρήγορα. Γι\'αυτό και ένας μπορεί να διατείνεται ότι είναι αντι-ρατσιτσής, αλλά μετά από ένα περιστατικό που αλβανοί χτυπάνε άσχημα τον αδερφό του αμέσως αρχίζει να βρίζει γενικά τους αλβανούς (κάτι που δεν θα έκανε τόσο εύκολα για όλους τους Έλληνες αν οι δράστες ήταν Έλληνες). Είναι θέμα επιπέδου κάθε κουλτούρας (και του καθενός) στο να τις κατευνάσει αυτά τα ένστικτα-είτε με περισσότερη είτε με λιγότερη επιτυχία.

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Και ναι, για μένα ένας άνθρωπος που δνε κάνει σεξ είναι ανολοκλήρωτος. Είναι μια φυσική ανάγκη όπως το φαγητό, το νερό, ο ύπνος. Για μένα συζητώ. Αν για σενα δεν είναι οκ. Νο πρόμπλεμ. Περί ορέξεως....



Οκ σεβαστη η αποψη σου. Και για μενα οποια γουσταρει το ατελειωτο ****** ειναι ΠΟΥΤΑΝΑ. Περι ορεξεως...

----------


## Alobar

... κανείς δε μπορεί να \'χτυπήσει\' κανέναν και σε τίποτα, αν δε του αφήσουμε έδαφος... μη ξαναλέμε τα χιλιοειπωμένα... όποιος/α με έχει διαβάσει, μόνο απ\' τους ανθρώπους που μένουν στις ταμπέλες δεν είμαι... κάπου ειπώθηκε γι\' αυτούς που πληρώνουν το κόστος του να μην ακολουθούν την πεπατημένη, σ\' αυτούς είμαι σίγουρα λοιπόν... έχω όμως και το... κουσούρι μου με τη σαφήνεια των λέξεων... φυσικά και είναι ανέραστος όποιος δε κάνει σεξ, αν και για να ακριβολογούμε, είναι άνευ έρωτος... σαφώς και είναι βιολογική ανάγκη, μόνο που δεν προϋποθέτει να ανοίξεις την κατάψυξη και να ξεπαγώσεις τις μπάμιες που έχεις πολύ καιρό να τις φας, αλλά σύντροφο που χρειάζεται να υπάρχει στη ζωή σου... απ\' τη στιγμή που δε νιώθει κάποιος να \'τυραννιέται\' επειδή δε... πηδιέται, δε βρίσκω πρόβλημα το οποίο τον καθιστά... ανολοκλήρωτο. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι μια χαρά ισορροπημένοι που για κάποιους λόγους δε κάνουν σεξ. Δε θα τους κρεμάσω ταμπέλα λοιπόν. Αν για αυτούς βασικότατη προϋπόθεση είναι το σεξ μέσα απ\' τη συντροφικότητα με έναν πραγματικά ταιριαστό σε αυτούς άνθρωπο, μόνο ανολοκλήρωτους δε θα τους χαρακτηρίσω. Μάλιστα ζούμε σε μια εποχή, που επειδή το σεξ έχει γίνει μια \'δύσκολη\' υπόθεση, αν πραγματικά δεν αντέχει κανείς είναι εύκολο να το βρει...

----------


## RainAndWind

Ναι,το είδα το Milk.Eκπληκτική η ερμηνεία του Πενν. :Smile: 
Χμ,δεν πιστεύω στη συνολική ευθύνη.Όπως έγραψε ένας αγαπημένος μου συγγραφέας\"Aν μου είχε επιτεθεί νέγρος,δε θα αντιδρούσα σαν εσένα,ούτε θα κατέκρινα ολόκληρη φυλή γι αυτό.Αυτό που κάνεις είναι βλακεία!\"Λιμόνοφ btw.
Κατά τ\'άλλα,πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα παραθέτεις Petran. :Smile: 
Σε κάθε γλώσσα υπάρχει χώρος για το διαφορετικό,από αυτή την πλευρά η ίδια μας η γλώσσα είναι προπύργιο της αμεσοδημοκρατίας. :Wink:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... κανείς δε μπορεί να \'χτυπήσει\' κανέναν και σε τίποτα, αν δε του αφήσουμε έδαφος... μη ξαναλέμε τα χιλιοειπωμένα... όποιος/α με έχει διαβάσει, μόνο απ\' τους ανθρώπους που μένουν στις ταμπέλες δεν είμαι... κάπου ειπώθηκε γι\' αυτούς που πληρώνουν το κόστος του να μην ακολουθούν την πεπατημένη, σ\' αυτούς είμαι σίγουρα λοιπόν... έχω όμως και το... κουσούρι μου με τη σαφήνεια των λέξεων... φυσικά και είναι ανέραστος όποιος δε κάνει σεξ, αν και για να ακριβολογούμε, είναι άνευ έρωτος... σαφώς και είναι βιολογική ανάγκη, μόνο που δεν προϋποθέτει να ανοίξεις την κατάψυξη και να ξεπαγώσεις τις μπάμιες που έχεις πολύ καιρό να τις φας, αλλά σύντροφο που χρειάζεται να υπάρχει στη ζωή σου... απ\' τη στιγμή που δε νιώθει κάποιος να \'τυραννιέται\' επειδή δε... πηδιέται, δε βρίσκω πρόβλημα το οποίο τον καθιστά... ανολοκλήρωτο. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι μια χαρά ισορροπημένοι που για κάποιους λόγους δε κάνουν σεξ. Δε θα τους κρεμάσω ταμπέλα λοιπόν. Αν για αυτούς βασικότατη προϋπόθεση είναι το σεξ μέσα απ\' τη συντροφικότητα με έναν πραγματικά ταιριαστό σε αυτούς άνθρωπο, μόνο ανολοκλήρωτους δε θα τους χαρακτηρίσω. Μάλιστα ζούμε σε μια εποχή, που επειδή το σεξ έχει γίνει μια \'δύσκολη\' υπόθεση, αν πραγματικά δεν αντέχει κανείς είναι εύκολο να το βρει...



αλ...δεν διαφωνω πουθενά μαζί σου, αλλα δεν μου απάντησες σε αυτά που σου έγραψα. Σε ενοχλησε η λέξη?
Θεωρείς πως ένας άνθρωπος που δεν κάνει σεξ είναι ολοκληρωμένος?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ναι,το είδα το Milk.Eκπληκτική η ερμηνεία του Πενν.
> Χμ,δεν πιστεύω στη συνολική ευθύνη.Όπως έγραψε ένας αγαπημένος μου συγγραφέας\"Aν μου είχε επιτεθεί νέγρος,δε θα αντιδρούσα σαν εσένα,ούτε θα κατέκρινα ολόκληρη φυλή γι αυτό.Αυτό που κάνεις είναι βλακεία!\"Λιμόνοφ btw.
> Κατά τ\'άλλα,πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα παραθέτεις Petran.
> Σε κάθε γλώσσα υπάρχει χώρος για το διαφορετικό,από αυτή την πλευρά η ίδια μας η γλώσσα είναι προπύργιο της αμεσοδημοκρατίας.





Ναι συμφωνώ δεν υπάρχει συνολική ευθύνη με την έννοια ότι όλοι φταίνε (η έστω η πλειονότητα). Αλλωστε τέτοιες απόψεις γίνονται βάση για στερεότυπα-οι έλληνες είναι έτσι οι άλλοι γιουβέτσι. Απλά νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν κατα μέσο όρο κάποιες \"τάσεις\" (συνολικές στάσεις? απόψεις?νορμες? πες το όπως θες) σε μια κουλτούρα που για τον χ,ψ,ζ λόγο μπορεί να υπάρχουν σε μεγαλύτερο η μικρότερο βαθμό (σε σχέση με μια άλλη κουλτούρα). Γι\'αυτό και πιστεύω οτι μιλάμε φυσικά για διαφορετικές κουλτούρες, γιατί εως ένα σημείο μια \"ελαφριά μορφή\" αυτής της υπόθεσης όντως ισχύει. Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται αυτό που λες για την Ελληνική γλώσσα αν και δεν το κατάλαβα καλά χαχα :P

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... κανείς δε μπορεί να \'χτυπήσει\' κανέναν και σε τίποτα, αν δε του αφήσουμε έδαφος... μη ξαναλέμε τα χιλιοειπωμένα... όποιος/α με έχει διαβάσει, μόνο απ\' τους ανθρώπους που μένουν στις ταμπέλες δεν είμαι... κάπου ειπώθηκε γι\' αυτούς που πληρώνουν το κόστος του να μην ακολουθούν την πεπατημένη, σ\' αυτούς είμαι σίγουρα λοιπόν... έχω όμως και το... κουσούρι μου με τη σαφήνεια των λέξεων... φυσικά και είναι ανέραστος όποιος δε κάνει σεξ, αν και για να ακριβολογούμε, είναι άνευ έρωτος... σαφώς και είναι βιολογική ανάγκη, μόνο που δεν προϋποθέτει να ανοίξεις την κατάψυξη και να ξεπαγώσεις τις μπάμιες που έχεις πολύ καιρό να τις φας, αλλά σύντροφο που χρειάζεται να υπάρχει στη ζωή σου... απ\' τη στιγμή που δε νιώθει κάποιος να \'τυραννιέται\' επειδή δε... πηδιέται, δε βρίσκω πρόβλημα το οποίο τον καθιστά... ανολοκλήρωτο. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι μια χαρά ισορροπημένοι που για κάποιους λόγους δε κάνουν σεξ. Δε θα τους κρεμάσω ταμπέλα λοιπόν. Αν για αυτούς βασικότατη προϋπόθεση είναι το σεξ μέσα απ\' τη συντροφικότητα με έναν πραγματικά ταιριαστό σε αυτούς άνθρωπο, μόνο ανολοκλήρωτους δε θα τους χαρακτηρίσω. Μάλιστα ζούμε σε μια εποχή, που επειδή το σεξ έχει γίνει μια \'δύσκολη\' υπόθεση, αν πραγματικά δεν αντέχει κανείς είναι εύκολο να το βρει...
> 
> 
> ...


... να με ενοχλήσει η λέξη;... αν φοβόμουν τις λέξεις δε θα ασχολούμην μαζί τους τόσα χρόνια... το θέμα είναι οι έννοιες, το \'πίσω\' απ\' αυτές κι εγώ αρέσκομαι στα όσα \'βλέπω\' όχι στα όσα ακούω... αφού με ρωτάς λοιπόν, ναι με θεωρώ πολύ συγκροτημένο και ισορροπημένο άνθρωπο και μάλιστα υπό τις συνθήκες που διαβιώ... απαντάω για μένα μιας και είμαι ανέραστη, μη τρέχουμε μακριά... \'ολοκληρωμένος\' άνθρωπος με βάση τη δική μου σκέψη δεν υπάρχει... πληρότητα είναι το συνεχές ταξίδι και το κατά πόσο αφομοιώνονται τα όσα εισπράττω στο τσερβέλο μου... αν νιώσω \'ανολοκλήρωτη\' με την έννοια που το θέτεις, το μπαράκι που σύχναζα είναι εκεί που ήταν και μάλιστα με δικαίωμα επιλογών...

Έντιτ:... ας κάνω εγώ το ερώτημα... ποιός είναι αυτός που θα χαρακτηρίσει \'ανολοκλήρωτο\' έναν άνθρωπο που αντιλαμβάνεται το σεξ και την πληρότητα που θα νιώσει μέσα απ\' αυτό ΜΟΝΟ με την ύπαρξη ενός συντρόφου σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής του;... αυτό που είπα και πριν δηλαδή... δε νιώθω ότι έχω να πω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_UOuSklNL4&amp;feature=related

Ακουστε το κομματι για να ηρεμησουμε λιγακι...ειναι το αγαπημενο μου...:-)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw&amp;NR=1

και αυτο το αφιερωνω σε μενα

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κι επειδή εσύ επικαλείσαι δημοκρατία το οτιδήποτε έχεις στο μυαλό σου ως τέτοια,εγώ πρέπει να δεχτώ τον ορισμό που σε συμφέρει και να σε αφήνω να κακοποιείς λεκτικά λες;Σε μία σωστή δημοκρατία οι άνθρωποι δεν χωρίζονται σε επιθυμητούς και ανεπιθύμητους,σε φασιστικά δημοκρατομορφώματα συμβαίνει αυτό.
> Επειδή λοιπόν το τελειωμένος γκέι δε συνάδει με σέβομαι,αλλά με κακοποιώ,στο επισημαίνω.Το αν θα το σκεφτείς είναι δικό σου θέμα.Εγώ κάνω το κομμάτι που έχω επιλέξει να μου αναλογεί.


Ασε, και άλλοι το επισήμαναν αλλά εισέπραξαν …μια ακόμα ταμπέλα. 
Στο όνομα της …Δημοκρατίας βεβαίως βεβαίως (μην το ξεχνάμε), αλλά όσοι γεννήθηκαν πριν το 1970 δεν δικαιούνται δια να ομιλούν, άσε που σίγουρα …διάβαζαν Ρομάντζο. Σίγουρα. Χαχαχα. 
Τώρα βάλαμε και τους ανέραστους. Είτε είναι λόγω οργανικής πάθησης είτε λόγω έλλειψης συντρόφου είτε λόγω κατάθλιψης ή οτιδήποτε άλλης αιτίας, αν φίλε δεν κάνεις σεξ είσαι ανέραστος και ανολοκλήρωτος άνθρωπος.
Εσένα φίλε, που αυτή τη στιγμή που μου μιλάς, έχεις δηλώσει ότι δεν έχεις γκόμενα, μήηηηπως σε προσέβαλα?? Αααα, γιατί δεεεν το ήθελα.
Α! έχουμε και τους ανολοκλήρωτους στρέιτ…., αυτοί ανήκουν σε άλλη κατηγορία. Άλλο ανολοκλήρωτος άνθρωπος και άλλο ανολοκλήρωτος στρέιτ…..Μη μπερδευόμαστε.

Ταμπέλες, στο όνομα της δημοκρατίας πάντα…. λαίμαι.

Ελα κόσμε, εδώ οι καλές ταμπέλες, πάρε νάχεις!!!!! Για όλους κάτι θα βρούμε. Να μη μείνει κανείς εκτός ταμπέλας και πάθει τίποτις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_UOuSklNL4&amp;feature=related
> 
> Ακουστε το κομματι για να ηρεμησουμε λιγακι...ειναι το αγαπημενο μου...:-)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw&amp;NR=1
> 
> και αυτο το αφιερωνω σε μενα


άνοιξη....αυτό είναι για να πέσουμε σε ύπνο βαθύ.... :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> άστε τους ατζινάβωτους να κουελοσφαλάνε!Μπενάβουν ανθυγιεινά.



Αμα δεν σου αβελουν τα κατσικανα,
τα υπολοιπα τα βολευεις, ε?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_UOuSklNL4&amp;feature=related
> 
> Ακουστε το κομματι για να ηρεμησουμε λιγακι...ειναι το αγαπημενο μου...:-)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw&amp;NR=1
> 
> και αυτο το αφιερωνω σε μενα




Ναι κλασικά όμορφα κομμάτια αλλά κατα κάποιο τρόπο βρήκα αυτό το κλασικό κομμάτι ποιο κατάλληλο για την τροπή για αυτού του θρεντ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CswqKzLG7dE

----------


## anoiksi

ετσι petran....


αυτο για την Θεοφανια για να ξυπνησει που την κοιμησα... :Stick Out Tongue: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4


αυτο για οσους πολεμουν....μην ρωτατε πως απο κλασσικη μουσικη παω στο μεταλ...ειναι φαση η κλασσικη μουσικη που ακουω...:-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc3x90NQCEs&amp;feature=related

:P:P:P:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ετσι petran....
> 
> 
> αυτο για την Θεοφανια για να ξυπνησει που την κοιμησα...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4


θεα!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ετσι petran....
> 
> 
> αυτο για την Θεοφανια για να ξυπνησει που την κοιμησα...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4
> 
> 
> αυτο για οσους πολεμουν....μην ρωτατε πως απο κλασσικη μουσικη παω στο μεταλ...ειναι φαση η κλασσικη μουσικη που ακουω...:-)
> ...




Νόμιζα πως θα έβαζες death metal η κάτι τέτοιο...ευτυχώς...!

----------


## anoiksi

χαχα... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  petran 

Θεοφανια χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε:P

----------


## anoiksi

Σας χαιρετω παω να στηριξω μια φιλη μου ψυχολογικα, οπως με στηριζεται εσεις εδω και εκεινη...

----------


## Remedy

στο καλο ανοιξη, κι οποτε θες ξαναγυρναμε το γκεοθρεντ σε δικο σου  :Smile: ))))))))))

----------


## lllogan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA3Cx4VvQs4

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLK5AvNmSfk

----------


## iberis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHO5KWIMZUo

(λιγάκι άσχετο) :P


Υ.Γ. by the way, ωραίο threadακι!

----------


## anoiksi

ευχαριστω iberis, γιατι τα δικα μου ειναι πολυ σχετικα;;;

τελειο κομματι και να σου πω χτες το ακουγα, απλα τελειο....

----------


## anoiksi

Κεραυνοι και αστραπες

Μια ηρεμη νυχτα,γεματη αστερια κ γαληνιο φως της σιωπης και της αγαπης,
αυτου του μαθητευομενου ερωτα,της βαθητατης ανοιξης της ψυχης,το φτερουγισμα της καρδιας,
γινεται ταξιδι διχως γυρισμο...με δακρυα πολλα...
Αυτο το πρωινο που θα μπορουσε να ειναι υπεροχο,κατακερματιζεται απο το αθλιο ξυπνιμα μου,
απο τις βροντες,τις αστραπες και τους κεραυνους τους δικους σου.
Και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι παγωσε ετσι ο καιρος,αφου δεν εδειχνε την ψυχρα του!!!
Πληγωθηκα και πονεσα γιατι καταλαβα οτι δεν θα μπορουσα να παιξω αλλο στον παραδεισο
εναν παραδεισο που με κοπο με βοηθησαν μερικα αγγελουδια να φτιαξω,
και τωρα ζητησαν απο το Θεο να ριξει βροντες και αστραπες,κεραυνους και καταιγιδες
για να καταστρεψουν το δημιουργημα μας.
Τελικα ισχυει οτι ο διαβολος ηταν καποτε αγγελος,αλλα παραστρατησε???
Σταματησε ξαφνικα η καταιγιδα,αγαλιασσε η πλαση,
και εγω κοιταω ψηλα στον ουρανο και ευχαριστω το Θεο που χαρισε στην ψυχη μου την καταιγιδα.
την καταιγιδα που μου εμαθε πολλα για τα οντα.
Το μονο αληθινο τελικα ειναι ο πονος που προκαλει η αγαπη!!!


Αυτο το εγραψα πριν παρα παρα πολυ καιρο και επειδη το βρισκω πολυ ομορφο θελω να το μοιραστω μαζι σας...δεν ξερω αν μοιραζεστε την αποψη μου... :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Κεραυνοι και αστραπες
> 
> Μια ηρεμη νυχτα,γεματη αστερια κ γαληνιο φως της σιωπης και της αγαπης,
> αυτου του μαθητευομενου ερωτα,της βαθητατης ανοιξης της ψυχης,το φτερουγισμα της καρδιας,
> γινεται ταξιδι διχως γυρισμο...με δακρυα πολλα...
> Αυτο το πρωινο που θα μπορουσε να ειναι υπεροχο,κατακερματιζεται απο το αθλιο ξυπνιμα μου,
> απο τις βροντες,τις αστραπες και τους κεραυνους τους δικους σου.
> Και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι παγωσε ετσι ο καιρος,αφου δεν εδειχνε την ψυχρα του!!!
> ...


Άνοιξη, χαίρομαι που μοιράζεσαι τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματά σου..
είναι όμορφο αυτό που γράφεις πιο πάνω, εξαιρετικά λυρικό, σημάδι μιας βαθύτατης ευαισθησίας, που λίγοι άνθρωποι έχουν το χάρισμα να νιώθουν και να γίνονται δέκτες της.

Ο πόνος που προκαλεί η αγάπη, είναι ένα μόνο απο τα αληθινά.
Υπάρχουν κι άλλα, πολλά άλλα, κι εσύ θα τα ανακαλύπτεις σε κάθε σου βήμα, μέσα σε μπόρες, καταιγίδες, ομίχλες, ανοιξιάτικα πρωινά, μελαγχολικά φθινοπωρινά απογεύματα, ζεστά βράδια του χειμώνα, ολόλευκα, δίπλα σε αυτόν που θα σου αγγίζει βαθιά την καρδια και την πολύτιμη ευαισθησία σου.

Σου αξίζουν τα καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Κεραυνοι και αστραπες



δεν ειναι ετσι το σωστο,











εδω ειναι το ορθον......

[flash=425x344]http://www.youtube.com/v/0KrRNBqallI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1&amp;[/flash]

----------


## RainAndWind

λολ απλά.:P:P
Δεν ξέρω γιατί,αλλά εγώ το βλέπω όπως και ο Κρίνος. :Wink:

----------


## PETRAN

Sfakianakis να τραγουδάει μπροστά από ναζιστικές σημαίες και βόμβες μιλάμε για πολύ epic! Δεν το είχα δει το βιντεο thanks lol.

----------


## anoiksi

Χρονια Πολλα και κυριως ευτυχισμενα σε ολους που γιορταζουν σημερα και σε ολους τους υπολοιπους να χαιροντε αυτους που γιορταζουν....:-)))....

----------


## anoiksi

weird μου, εχεις απολυτο δικιο...ζεστες νυχτες που προσπαθησεις να μπεις σε καμια βαρκα και να κανεις μια γυρα στην λιμνουλα (δυστυχως σε πιανει ο θυρωρος και στο απαγορευει:-)), πρωινα που ξυπνας διπλα στον καλο σου, φλογερα βλεμματα που σε αναστατωνουν, απογευματινοι περιπατοι, ηλιοβασιλεματα και ανατολες και κυριως κορμια που γινονται ενα...:-)....


Παντα νιωθω ετσι εντονα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο.....φαντασου αυτο που εκανα ποστ παραπανω, δεν το εγραψα για κανενα γκομενο, αλλη ηταν η αφορμη....απλα νιωθω εντονα τα οποια συναισθηματα και αυτο με κανει να αντιδρω πολυ πολλες φορες...


Desperados μπυρα πια, να δουμε αν κοβονται ετσι ευκολα οι παλιες συνηθειες  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Θα ηθελα να συζητησουμε για την ΣιΩπΗ στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις, θελω να μαθω πως την αντιλαμβανεστε εσεις....ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον για τις απαντησεις, καποια στιγμη θα πω και εγω την αποψη μου αλλα οχι τωρα γιατι εχω πιει, νυσταζω και αυριο δουλευω...νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα  :Smile: ....αχχχ αυτες οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις, απο πιο απλες μεχρι ακρως δυσκολες....νομιζω μια ζωη αναλωνωμαστε σε αυτες...  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> weird μου, εχεις απολυτο δικιο...ζεστες νυχτες που προσπαθησεις να μπεις σε καμια βαρκα και να κανεις μια γυρα στην λιμνουλα (δυστυχως σε πιανει ο θυρωρος και στο απαγορευει:-)), πρωινα που ξυπνας διπλα στον καλο σου, φλογερα βλεμματα που σε αναστατωνουν, απογευματινοι περιπατοι, ηλιοβασιλεματα και ανατολες και κυριως κορμια που γινονται ενα...:-)....
> 
> 
> Παντα νιωθω ετσι εντονα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο.....φαντασου αυτο που εκανα ποστ παραπανω, δεν το εγραψα για κανενα γκομενο, αλλη ηταν η αφορμη....απλα νιωθω εντονα τα οποια συναισθηματα και αυτο με κανει να αντιδρω πολυ πολλες φορες...
> 
> 
> Desperados μπυρα πια, να δουμε αν κοβονται ετσι ευκολα οι παλιες συνηθειες


Το θεωρώ χάρισμα, το να ρουφάς την ύλη των πραγμάτων μέχρι το μεδούλι και να αποκομίζεις την βαθιά ουσία τους...
έχεις τα μάτια της ψυχής ανοιχτά και τα χρώματα των αισθημάτων σου ολοζώντανα, παλλόμενα.
Είναι πολύ όμορφο όλο αυτό που αποπνεεις άνοιξη.
Να σε αγαπάς για αυτό που είσαι, ένα παιδί της Πλάσης που της δίνει ξεχωριστό σχήμα και μορφή  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Θα ηθελα να συζητησουμε για την ΣιΩπΗ στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις, θελω να μαθω πως την αντιλαμβανεστε εσεις....ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον για τις απαντησεις, καποια στιγμη θα πω και εγω την αποψη μου αλλα οχι τωρα γιατι εχω πιει, νυσταζω και αυριο δουλευω...νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα ....αχχχ αυτες οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις, απο πιο απλες μεχρι ακρως δυσκολες....νομιζω μια ζωη αναλωνωμαστε σε αυτες...


Η σιωπή.

Έχουμε συνηθίσει την φασαρία και δεν αντέχουμε την ησυχία.
Κι όμως, η σιωπή είναι μια κατάσταση γαλήνης.

Στις σχέσεις μου, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μόνο με τους ανθρώπους εκείνους που νοιώθω εκπληκτική άνεση και οικειότητα, σιωπώ ελεύθερα. Χωρίς να με νοιάζει.

Απο εκεί και πέρα, η σιωπή μπορεί να φέρνει αμηχανία ή να δημιουργήσει παρερμηνείες.

Πάντως στιγμές σιπωπηλής επαφής και επικοινωνίας μεσα σε μια σχέση, είναι πολύτιμες.

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> weird μου, εχεις απολυτο δικιο...ζεστες νυχτες που προσπαθησεις να μπεις σε καμια βαρκα και να κανεις μια γυρα στην λιμνουλα (δυστυχως σε πιανει ο θυρωρος και στο απαγορευει:-)), πρωινα που ξυπνας διπλα στον καλο σου, φλογερα βλεμματα που σε αναστατωνουν, απογευματινοι περιπατοι, ηλιοβασιλεματα και ανατολες και κυριως κορμια που γινονται ενα...:-)....
> 
> 
> ...



Χαιρομαι που το αντιλαμβανεσαι ως ομορφο.... :Smile: ....χαιρομαι επισης που μου εχει δωθει αυτο το χαρισμα, αλλα καποιες φορες κατανταει κουραστικο...κουραστικο για μενα και τους γυρω μου πιθανον...
ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ...Θελω να ξερεις οτι πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι τα λογια σου, χαιρομαι καθε φορα που βλεπω μυνημα σου...Εμπνεεις τοση μεγαλη αισιοδοξια και γαληνη και σε ευχαριστω γιαυτο...μπορεις και μιλας στην ψυχη μου, μου λες πραγματα που απλα με ηρεμουν... :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καρδούλα μου όμορφη... σε ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου.
Κι εσύ είναι σαν κάθε φορά που γράφεις να ευωδιάζει ο χώρος με άρωμα λιακάδας ανοιξιάτικης...

Μου αρέσουν οι ευαίσθητες ψυχές. Πολύ.


Όλοι κάποια στιγμή κουραζόμαστε, απο τον ίδιο τον εαυτό μας.
Δεν είναι και λίγο το φορτίο.
Είδικά εκείνο της ευαισθησίας, είναι απο τα πιο βαριά....

\"Αν ήταν όλα αλλιώς....\"

Πάρε και διάβασέ το.
Αλκυόνη Παπαδάκη.
Ξέρω οτι θα μιλήσει στην καρδιά σου.

 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

weird μου ναι το διαβασα, μαλιστα προσφατα, εκεινες τις μερες που προσπαθουσα με πολυ κοπο να παρω ανασα απο τον κουρασμενο μου εαυτο...ειναι λυτρωση θα ελεγα το να διαβαζεις οταν απλα θελεις να σιωπας...σχημα οξυμορο αυτο που θελησα παραπανω, να μιλησω για την σιωπη... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgICd1zImXA&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=DDF C98E47399CB38&amp;index=20

----------


## anoiksi

Ειναι μακρυ το ταξιδι μου.....!!!

----------


## vegga

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG7G2ltAlsw

----------


## anoiksi

\"Η δύναμη είναι απαραίτητη,χωρίς τη δύναμη δεν κάνεις τίποτα. Αλλά η δύναμη αποχτιέται με τη δύναμη κι αυτό ακριβώς είναι που ξεχνάει ο κόσμος\".

ΑΛΦΡΕΝΤ ΑΝΤΛΕΡ

----------


## anoiksi

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΛΙΨΗΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΟΥ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΧΤΙΣΟΥΝ ΦΩΛΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## anoiksi

Vegga, καποια μερα μπορει ενα ονειρο να βγει αληθινο, αλλα θα εχει την ιδια αξια με το να ερθει την στιγμη που το εχεις αναγκη;;;Θα εχει το ιδιο χρωμα, την ιδια ενταση, την ιδια μελωδια;;;Ποιος ξερει....ας περιμενουμε αυτην την ωρα...χωρις να ξεχασουμε την ζωη που μας ανηκει...την ζωη που χρωσταμε κυριως στον εαυτο μας...τον αλληλοσεβασμο και την αυτοεκτιμηση μας...Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι ωραια να εχεις χωρο μεσα στο στενο μυαλο σου για γνωσεις και φιλοσοφιες. την ζωη που χρωσταμε στον εαυτο μας.
Ομορφο μου αρεσε αυτο.

----------


## anoiksi

Alter, ειναι αυτο μας κραταει ζωντανους, ειναι αυτο μας δινει δυναμη, ειναι αυτο απο το οποιο μπορουμε να αντλησουμε ελπιδα και αισιοδοξια...Δεν ειναι το ζητημα να δουμε τα πραγματα αλλιως, οι καταστασεις ειναι ετσι οπως ειναι , αλλα το θεμα ειναι να κατανοησουμε...Να καταλαβουμε τι μας ενοχλει, γιατι γινεται αυτο που γινεται, αλλα κυριως να διακρινουμε πιο ειναι το προβλημα του εαυτου μας...Ολα τα πραγματα εχουν την ιδια πηγη...το εγω μας...Γιαυτο αν θελουμε να καταφερουμε κατι, δεν ειναι να πολεμαμε γιαυτο, αλλα στην τελικη καταλαβα οτι πρεπει να πολεμαμε αυτο το πραγμα που δεν μας αφηνει να κανουμε η να εχουμε αυτο που αναζηταμε...ειναι ο πολεμος του ιδιου μας του εαυτου, τον αδυναμιων μας...Συνοδοιπορος λοιπον σε αυτην την αναζητηση μπορει να ειναι μονο οι γνωσεις, οι φιλοσοφιες και η ψυχολογια...να καταλαβουμε τι σημαινει το καθετι που κανουμε οι κανουν οι αλλοι, ωστε να μην αισθανομαστε βαρος η οποιοδηποτε ασχημο συναισθημα αλλα να καταλαβαινουμε το γιατι...δυσκολο αλλα εφικτο...να εχεις μια καλη μερα... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Αυτη η daisy μας παγωσε, μας εστειλε ολο της το κρυο και το χιονια...η πολη εχει ξαναντυθει με την ασπρη φορεσια της, μα η ψυχη μου εμεινε αλωβητη αυτη τη φορα απο το κρυο...σαν να μην την αγγιξε καθολου...μονο τΑ χερια μου κρυωνουν καθως κανω τσιγαρο με ανοιχτο το παραθυρο, μα δεν με ενοχλει...νιωθω απιστευτη ηρεμια, μα εχω τρομερο πονοκεφαλο...θα μπορουσα να κοιμαμαι μερονυχτα, αλλα δεν γινεται...και τι δεν θα εδινα για μια εβδομαδα να μπορουσα να αφεθω...εχω βαρεθει αυτην την πολη, την καθημερηνοτητα μου, την χωρις δραση δουλεια μου, το προγεγραμμενο μελλον μου που η ιδια κατα βαθος επελεξα, τις ιδιες σκεψεις...το μονο που με κραταει ειναι μια σπιθα...και αυτη ειναι το χρεος που εχω απεναντη σε μενα, δεν εμεινε τιποτα αλλο...μα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο...ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να ζεις μονο για τον εαυτο σου...δεν εχω μαθει ετσι, μα αφου εκει με οδηγησε ο δρομος μου μπορω να κανω αλλιως; 

Συγγνωμη που εσβησα παλι ενα κομματι...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ανοιξη,
διαβάζω στις γραμμές σου τα συναισθήματά μου..
Και δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω κάτι...

----------


## anoiksi

:Smile: ...Αφωτεινη, μην σε στεναχωρει αυτο...φτανει να νιωθουμε οτι δεν ειμαστε μονοι...και απο εκει ισως περνουμε την απαραιτητη δυναμη για μας...γιατι ειμαστε δυνατοι...τιποτα δεν μας δινεται να περασουμε, αν δεν μπορουμε να ανταπεξελθουμε σε αυτο...οποτε θελεις μπορεις ανετα να μοιραστεις τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα σου εδω, απλα για να τα βγαλεις απο μεσα σου...σε ευχαριστω, γιατι ενιωσα τον ανθρωπο μεσα σου...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Σε ευχαριστώ..καληνυχτα..

----------


## anoiksi

Καλημερα σε ολους....

ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ 12.01.2010
Φτανουμε καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μας, που αναρωτιωμαστε τι εχουμε κανει και τι αποκομισαμε απο ολο αυτο...Τι θυσιες για τον εαυτο μας καναμε και τι για αλλους; Φτανεις σε ενα σημειο που ξαναπροσπαθεις απο την αρχη να αγαπησεις τον μεταλλαγμενο σου εαυτο...Ποτε ποτε σου αρεσει και ποτε ποτε απορεις μαζι του και δεν τον θελεις...Ετσι ειναι...ας προσπαθουσες απο την αρχη να τον προστατευσεις...δικο σου το προβλημα...κοιτα τωρα να σωσεις οτι απεμεινε...κοιτα τωρα τι μπορει να γινει και τι χρεος εχεις...Ωρες ωρες απορω μαζι μου...που εχω κρυμμενη ολη αυτην την δυναμη και την υπομονη να συνεχιζω να προσπαθω...τωρα πια να προσπαθω να καταλαβω...προσπαθω να γινω ψυχολογος του εαυτου μου...κατι δεν ειναι και αυτο;

----------


## anoiksi

Πηρα αδεια απο τον υπνο για δυο ωρες και γυρναω τωρα παλι στην αγκαλια του...σας καληνυχτιζω...

----------


## anoiksi

Διεγραψα για αλλη μια φορα καποιο μυνημα μου, βασικα την απορια που ειχα και ζητουσα επιβεβαιωση:P...δεν εχει νοημα να ασχομουμαι αλλο νομιζω, απλα χτες βραδυ που το ανακαλυψα τυχαια με πηρε απο κατω...και εψαχνα να δω αν εγω εχω λαθος, αν εγω εκανα κατι...γρηγορη η αποφαση...δεν εχω ΚΑΙ σε αυτο εγω το προβλημα, μπορει σε ολα τα αλλα ναι σε αυτο σιγουρα οχι...το ψυχολογικο προβλημα το εχει η αλλη...

----------


## anoiksi

ελεος, ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη...επαγγελματικα, προσωπικα, συναισθηματικα...στην τελικη νομιζω οτι αντιλαμβανομαι καποιες εννοιες λαθος...μαλλον η κοινωνια μας δεν επιτρεπει δεσμους...ειναι εγωκεντρικη, εκμεταλλευτρια, συμφεροντολογα και σκληρη...ατιμος ο καπιταλισμος...γεματος μοναξια/αποξενωση...ναι το ριχνω στο πολιτικο συστημα, γιατι δεν ειναι ανθρωποκεντρικο...αυτο ευθυνεται...γιατι τοσοι πολλοι ανθρωποι να πασχουν απο ψυχικες ασθενειες με ολο και αυξανομενο βαθμο;;;Παει να πει οτι κατι μεσα στην κοινωνια πηγαινει στραβα, κατι εχει σαπισει και χαλαει και το πιο ευαισθητο κομματι μας...ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΑΣ...Καληνυχτα...

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα..

Κοινωνια,πολιτικα και τοσα αλλα.Ειναι φορες που νιωθω και εγω πιονι.Μπορει και να ειμαστε...
Αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι εσυ σαν οντοτητα να εισαι καλα.Να νιωθεις καλα.Να βρισκεις τι ειναι εκεινο που σου δινει πνοη.
Να αρπαζεις ευκαιριες και να ζεις.Να ζεις ελευθερα,χωρις φοβους,χωρις περιπλοκες.Οταν χανεις τον εαυτο σου νιωθεις μονος.
και οταν βλεπεις γυρω σου καταστασεις να γκρεμιζονται,ολα γινονται αβυσσος.Μοιαζεις και νιωθεις τοσο μικρος να ανταπεξελθειςκ ια αναρωτιεσαι,χρειαζεσαι απαντησεις και λυσεις.Τα πραγματα εξω απο εσενα ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξουν,οσο κι αν προσπαθεις.Καποια αγωνες ισως ειναι ματαιοι,καποιοι αλλοι οχι.Οι αγωνες που μπορουν να ηττηθουν ειναι απλα εκτος οριων μας.Υπαρχουν αγωνες ομως που θελουν αιμα,ιδρωτα και η νικη ειναι τοσο γλυκια.Εκει πρεπει να σταθεις στα ποδια σου και να παλεψεις και θα δεις......ολα σχεδον ειναι εφικτα.Γιατι το θες...το χρειαζεσαι και το εχεις αναγκη.Μην χανεις την πιστη σου,μην χανεις τον εαυτο σου,ειναι οτι πολυτιμο εχεις,ο ευτος σου και η ψυχη σου.Οσο για τον κοσμο που ειναι αδικος και ψυχρος,αυτο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να γυρισεις στον κοσμο σου,να τον φτιαξεις με ομορφα χρωματα,με δικια σου παλετα,με δικο σου ταλεντο.Κρατησε κοντα σου οτι αγαπας πραγματικα...τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλα ματαια.

Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ανοιξούλα,μην κλείνεις την πόρτα..
Ξέρεις κι εσύ οτι ο κόσμος μας είναι δύσκολος,αλλα αυτό δεν θα ειναι πια η δικαιολογία μας.
Οι άνθρωποι πάντα θα μας επηρεάζουν, ομως,αν κάναμε όπλο την διαφορετικότητα μας,ίσως οι απώλειες να ήταν λιγότερο σοβαρές..Αν δηλαδη η ευαισθησία μας σταματούσε να είναι αδυναμία και γινόταν δύναμη?
Πες μου τι λες?
Σε φιλώ  :Smile: 
Υ.Γ αν θες σε κανω add στο facebook.ακους εκει..

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Υ.Γ αν θες σε κανω add στο facebook.ακους εκει..


Γενικα μιλωντας και οχι φυσικα για την Ανοιξη, θα σου ελεγα να προσεχεις *ΠΟΛΥ* ποιους κανεις αντ στο φεισμπουκ. Σου μιλαει ενας \"καμμενος\".  :Wink:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

εχεις δίκιο,εχω 30 περιπου και τους ξέρω όλους..
Μόνο για την Ανοιξη ..
thanks.. :Wink:

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Ανοιξούλα,μην κλείνεις την πόρτα..
> Ξέρεις κι εσύ οτι ο κόσμος μας είναι δύσκολος,αλλα αυτό δεν θα ειναι πια η δικαιολογία μας.
> Οι άνθρωποι πάντα θα μας επηρεάζουν, ομως,αν κάναμε όπλο την διαφορετικότητα μας,ίσως οι απώλειες να ήταν λιγότερο σοβαρές..Αν δηλαδη η ευαισθησία μας σταματούσε να είναι αδυναμία και γινόταν δύναμη?
> Πες μου τι λες?
> Σε φιλώ 
> Υ.Γ αν θες σε κανω add στο facebook.ακους εκει..


γλυκεια μου, 
εχεις δικιο...αυτο προσπαθω αυτες τις μερες να κανω και σημερα μπορω να πω μετα απο καιρο οτι με ξαναβρηκα...δεν ξερω ποσο θα διαρκεσει (ευχομαι για παντα)αλλα ειναι τοσο ομορφο να νιωθεις οπως ενιωθες...ναι η αδυναμια ας γινει δυναμη...
Οσο αφορα το Facebook, δεν εχω προβλημα, μαλλον προλαβες να διαβασεις το διεγραμενο μου μυνημα ε;;; Συγγνωμη που αργησα να σου απαντησω...Εψαχνα τον εαυτο μου:P

----------


## Alterego

Που χαθηκε παλι ο ατιμος?  :Smile:  Νομιζω εχει τασεις φυγης ο εαυτος σου!! Ησυχασε τον λιγο!Ολο τρεχει!

----------


## anoiksi

εμμ, πες και εσυ εχω κουραστει να τρεχω απο πισω του, ολο βιαζεται και με παρασυρει και εμενα, του ειπα δυο λογακια παντως αυτες τις μερες και καπως φαινεται πως ησυχασε μα δεν του εχω και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη...Φυλαω τα ρουχα μου απο εκεινον...ειναι υπουλος...

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι ειναι....κανει οτι θελει καποιες φορες και μου σπαζει λιγο τα νευρα και εμενα!Ομως που ξερεις αυτη την φορα αν τους δειξεις λιγο εμπιστοσυνη και παλι,ισως να μην σε απογοητευσει.Δωσε του μια ευκαιρια..του αξιζει

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Συγγνωμη που αργησα να σου απαντησω...Εψαχνα τον εαυτο μου:P


θα σε βαλω τιμωρία ..Πλάκα μου κάνεις ?Οταν μπορείς και είσαι καλά, εχεις κέφι ή οτιδήποτε τότε επικοινωνείς.Απλά εγώ προσωπικά θέλω να σε \"βλέπω\" around να λεμε μια καλή κουβεντούλα.Αφού ομως είσαι καλύτερα οκ!

----------


## anoiksi

Εισαι πολυ καλη Αφωτεινή...Βαζω στοιχημα οτι εισαι απο βορεια Ελλαδα πχ.Θεσσαλονικη  :Smile: ...Οχι και οταν ημουν πολυ πολυ χαλια και δεν εβλεπα φως στο σκοταδι επικοινωνουσα...που και που :-) οχι παντα...πολλες φορες μετανιωσα γιαυτα που εγραψα, αλλα ηταν λογια που εκεινη την στιγμη ενιωθα...χωρις πολυ σκεψη, χρειαζομουν εκει καποιον να μου δειξει μια αλλην οπτικη γωνια, να με σωσει απο την ρουφηχτρα που με τραβουσε ολο και πιο κατω, πιο βαθυα στα σκοτεινα...Αυτα τα σκοτεινα που κατα καιρους γραφω δεν τα ξαναδιαβαζω γιατι τσατιζομαι με τον εαυτο μου καθως βλεπω πως αισθανομουν...

απλα τις προηγουμενες μερες, δεν αντεχαν τα δαχτυλα μου να γραψουν, κουραζομουν με οτιδηποτε αμεσως και η πιο μικρη σκεψη μου δημιουργουσε απευθειας εναν φοβερο πονοκεφαλο, ημικρανια ξερω και εγω τι ηταν αυτο...ξυπνουσα και απευθειας ξανακοιμομουν, αλλα δεν ξεκουραζομουν ποτε...ξυπνουσα και κοιμομουν με τις ιδιες σκεψεις, με την μονη διαφορα οτι ημουν αποφασισμενη να χαραξω τον δρομο που τοσο καιρο απεφευγα...να απελευθερωθω και να απελευθερωσω...ναι ειμαστε κοινωνικα οντα και χρειαζομαστε την ανθρωπινη επαφη, αλλα παραλληλα δεν μπορουμε να δεσμευσουμε κανενα ανθρωπο, ουτε καν τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο...Η ελευθερια αυτη ειναι εκεινη που μας δινει ανασα, αερα...Απελευθερωση απο τα συναισθηματα, απο τα θελω, απο τα πρεπει, απο τα γιατι, απο ολα εκεινα που δεν σου δινουν περιθωριο εκφρασης, περιθωριο ζωης, περιθωριο να αναπνευσεις...Δεν θα ελεγα οτι επειδη δεν ημουν ετσι (εδινα στον αλλο ελευθερια...καποτε) οτι μου ειναι και πιο ευκολο να ξαναγινω αυτη που ημουν, γιατι απλα αλλαξα συνηθεια και τωρα καλουμαι να την ξανααλλαξω...Τελοσπαντων...Ο ανθρωπος μαθαινει και συνηθιζει ευκολα, αλλα ποτε δεν θα μεινει αυτο που τον καναν οι αλλοι να γινει, θα ξαναγυρισει στις παλιες συνηθειες γιατι δεν ειναι δικο του κομματι αυτο...

Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι παρα πολυ οκ, αλλα συγκριτικα με ολο το προηγουμενο διαστημα νομιζω καπως καλυτερα...ξαφνικα εχω παλι ενδιαφερον...εστω να συμπληρωσω καποιο εντυπο και να τελειωνω με την γραφειοκρατια...πραγματικα δεν ειχα δυναμη...Αυτο ολο το αισθανομαι απο χτες και ευχομαι να κρατησει να μην ξαναπεσω...Το περιεργο ομως ειναι οτι εγινε τοσο ξαφνικα...Το πρωι που σηκωθηκα ενιωθα οτι θα κυλησει το ιδιο με τις προηγουμενες η μερα μου...σηκωθηκα πηγα δουλεια εγραψα ενα μαιλ σε καποιον κοντινο μου ανθρωπο επειδη με ειχε πολυ αναγκη...αρχιζα να νιωθω περιεργα, σαν να αλλαζε κατι μεσα μου...μετα μιλουσα για πολυ ωρα με εναν συναδελφο μου περι ανεμων και υδατων και ξαφνικα βγηκε απο μεσα μου μια ευτυχια...

Τελικα μηπως το μονο η σχεδον το μονο που ειχα αναγκη ολο αυτο το διαστημα ηταν η ανθρωπινη επικοινωνια;;;Ναι οσο το σκεφτομαι αυτο ηταν που με μελαγχολουσε...οτι δεν επικοινωνουσα εις βαθος με κανεναν...Ειχα κλειστει στους τεσσερης τοιχους και περιμενα να ερθουν οι λυσεις εξ ουρανου, η απο κανενα βιβλιο που ξεφυλλιζα με παθος προσπαθοντας και ψαχνοντας στις γραμμες του για καποια λυση του τυπου πως θα αισθανθω καλυτερα...δεν λεω και αυτο προσφερε την βοηθεια του, αλλα δεν ειναι σαν να μιλας σε καποιον, να κλαψεις στην αγκαλια μιας ανθρωπινης σαρκας, να δεις εστω τον οικτο στα ματια καποιου, να σε χαιδεψει και να σου πει θα περασει και αυτο οπως περασαν και αλλα...Να βγαινεις εξω και να προσπαθεις να γελας με ανθρωπους που δεν ξερουν τι γολγοθα περνας, να μην εχεις βασικα καμια ορεξη να βγεις αλλα να πηγαινεις μονο και μονο για να μην φτασεις σε σημειο καταθλιψης...δεν ειναι λυση αυτα...ουτε να προσπαθεις να βρεις καποιον αλλο να ερωτευθεις η εστω να σε κανει να νιωσεις γυναικα...Πολλα ειπα, αργοτερα παλι...:-)

Να εισαι καλα γλυκεια μου
Παρολο που σημερα με εκνευρισαν απιστευτα πολυ...δεν θα αφησω να τελειωσει η μερα χωρις να νιωσω εκεινο το χτεσινο συναισθημα...Φανταστητε μετα δεν ξερω και εγω απο ποσο καιρο, βαφτικα, χτενισα ομορφα τα μαλλια μου, ντυθηκα και αισθανομουν ομορφη καθως περπατουσα στο δρομο...Θεε μου ποσο καιρο εχω να το νιωσω αυτο...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ανοιξούλα ,δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς που να βγείτε παρεούλα για καφεδάκι και να περάσεις λίγο χρόνο ευχάριστα?

----------


## anoiksi

Ναι, υπαρχουν ανθρωποι γυρω μου που τους αισθανομαι κοντα μου, αλλα δεν ηθελα να εμπιστευτω κανεναν...ηθελα να τα κρατησω δικα μου, μην τυχον και μου τα αμαυρωσει κανεις, μην τυχον και μου πει κανεις οτι ζω με το ονειρο φουσκα...κατα δευτερον δεν ηθελα να μπω στην διαδικασια να εξηγω και να κανουν ερωτησεις που εγω πιθανο δεν θα ηθελα η θα με πονουσε η θα αισθανομουν ταπεινωμενη να απαντησω και να τους επιβαρυνω...Τελικα το εκανα εδω και αρκετες μερες ειπα οτι ηθελα δεν μου καναν ερωτησεις που τρυπαν την ψυχη και καπως ξελαφρωσα....

----------


## anoiksi

Ειναι επισης αληθεια οτι δεν μπορω να ανοιχτω ευκολα...σε λιγους μιλαω...και εκεινο το διαστημα επειδη ειχε τα δικα του ενας ανθρωπος δικος μου που ηθελα να του μιλησω και μονο σε εκεινον, δεν ξερω πως το πηρα αλλα νομιζα οτι κανενας δεν ηθελε να με βοηθησει...οτι ημουν μονη..δεν σκεφτομουν λογικα...το πηρα κατακαρδα και κλειστικα ακομα πιο πολυ...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

καταλαβαίνω..
Κι εγω σε κάποιους λέω πολλά σε κάποιους λιγότερα.
Αν εσυ νιώθεις οτι ο αλλος δεν σε καταλαβαινει τοτε καλα κάνεις και δεν προχωράς.
Εγω να σου πω τι κάνω?δεν γενικεύω.Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που λες τα \"βαθιά\" σου,αλλοι που μιλάς για δουλειά,μερικοι που απλως χαζολογας και κάποιοι απλα υπάρχουν..
Εμενα αυτή η \"κατηγοριοποίηση\" με βοηθάει.
Τι λες?
(αααα..ξυπνησαν τα μικρά μου..)

----------


## anoiksi

αχχ, εχεις πολλα μικρουλια;;; Ποσα;;; Τι χαρα και τι ηρεμια δινουν τα παιδακια;;; Αν και πολυ κουραστικο να εισαι μαμα...Ειναι τοσο ομορφο συναισθημα...να τα προσεχεις και ευχομαι να ειναι παντα υγιεις και καλα για να τα χαιρεσε και να τα θαυμαζεις...Ειμαι σιγουρι οτι θα σε αγαπουν πολυ γιατι πιστευω θα εισαι εξαισια μαμα...!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Εντάξει ,ο μπαμπάς δεν εχει δουλειά σήμερα και εμεινε να παίξει με τα μικρούλια..
Εχω δύο.Κουράζομαι πολυ,εχω χάσει τα πάντα αλλα ελπίζω και εγω να ανακαμψω.Αυτο που εγραψες για την εξοδό σου?Ε και εγω τωρα τελευταία νιώθω παλι αυτο το ομορφο συναισθημα του να μου αρέσει ο εαυτός μου.Μεχρι τωρα πυζαμες και μαλλι κοτσο και τοσο κουραση..
Πόσο καλη μαμά ειμαι θα φανει ,Ανοιξούλα μου,στο μέλλον.Απο το αν θα γίνουν ευτυχισμένοι ενήλικοι..
Πάντως αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό για μένα.Αν γίνω και καλύτερος ανθρωπος και ξεφορτωθώ τις \"στεναχώριες μου\" θα γίνω και καλύτερη μαμά..

----------


## anoiksi

Να τα χαιρεσαι...Ναι ναι ακριβως...πυτζαμες και πιασμενα μαλλια... :Smile: ...ειμαι σιγουρι οτι θα ανακαμψεις...θελει λιγο παραπανω πιστη, δυναμη και υπομονη αλλα θα γινει 100%...την κουραση θα συνεχιζεις να την εχεις, δεν γινεται αλλιως με δυο μικρα αγγελουδακια, αλλα μπορει να καταφερεις να μην την νιωθεις τοσο εντονα...Σωστο αυτο που λες, το τελος δειχνει παντα την αληθεια, αλλα δεν γινεται απο εναν τοσο ευαισθητο και γλυκο ανθρωπο να δημιουργηθει κατι αλλο...Ναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο στο τελευταιο...γιατι θα ειχεις πιο καθαρο μυαλο και παραπανω δυναμη να προσφερεις στα παιδια σου...

----------


## anoiksi

Λάκης Λαζόπουλος, Ηθοποιός

Γεννήθηκα νομίζω την ίδια μέρα με το άγχος.
Για την κατάθλιψη έμαθα μεγαλώνοντας, όταν αδυνατούσα να δικαιολογήσω τα κενά στα οποία έπεφτε η ψυχή μου.
Τα αντιμετώπισα με αλήθεια και χωρίς καμμία ντροπή. Πάντοτε. Κι αν χρειαστεί στο μέλλον, το ίδιο θα κάνω και πάλι.

Δήλωση στο ΕΠΙΨΥ

----------


## anoiksi

\"Όλα παράξενα..κι ένας ήλιος καταδικασμένος σε μια ισόβια στοργή για τον κόσμο...\"

----------


## anoiksi

\'\'ΑΙΜΑΤΟΒΑΜΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ\'\'

Στα γαλάζια αιματοβαμμένα νερά
του ονείρου της έψαχνε να βρει
αυτό που επιθυμούσε.
Έβαλε τα πόδια της μέσα στο νερό
όμως τότε όλα έγιναν
μαύρες σκιές του πόθου της
και αυτό που έψαχνε χάθηκε μια για πάντα.
Τα βλεφαρά της άνοιξε, είδε την αλήθεια
και δεν την άντεξε-το βλέμμα της άλλαξε.
Σκεφτόταν παλιές και ωραίες μυρωδίες
μα ο νους της, όσο κι αν αυτή δεν ήθελε,
στο ίδιο θολό τοπίο τη γύριζε.
Τότε ένα κόκκινο τριαντάφυλλο την άγγιξε
μα τα φτερά του πέταξαν
κι έγιναν μαύρα-όπως οι σκέψεις στο μυαλό της
καθώς το παρεθλόν σκέφτεται
και το αβέβαιο μέλλον συλλογίζεται.
Η άμμος σιγά-σιγά την πνίγει
και αρχίζει να βυθίζεται
στην απέραντη προσμονή
της λύτρωσής της!

----------


## Calin

Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό το θέμα. Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής:

----------


## anoiksi

Βασικα το ονομα που αρχικα του εδωσα ηταν το κλεμμενο μου τριανταφυλλο...σε καποια φαση απελπισιας, απογοητευσης κτλ...εσβησα ολα τα μυνηματα σχεδον...μην με ρωτας πως καταφερα να σβησω και το πρωτο δεν ξερω, αυτο που ξερω παντος ειναι οτι εκει που το εσβηνα καταλαθος για τιτλο μου εμεινε μονο το ο...προσπαθησα να το αλλαξω παλι, επικοινωνησα με τον Νικο αλλα δεν μου απαντησε...και αυτος που εχει γραψει το αμεσως επομενο ποστ δεν ηξερε τι να κανει...ετσι εμεινε το ο... :Smile: ...απο εκει και περα...το θεμα μου ηταν γενικο...απογοητευση, συναισθηματα κτλ...δεν πιστευα ποτε οτι θα κανω δικο μου θεμα, αλλα επειδη ημουν σε μια φαση ασχημη και δεν ηξερα που να μιλησω, δεν ηθελα να δω κανεναν, ειχα βγει απο εξεταστικη (τελευταια για πτυχιο), ερωτικη απογοητευση (που για μενα ηταν βαθυτατη αγαπη), αβεβαιοτητα για το μελλον, αγχος, ημουν ετοιμη να κανω μια μεγαλη αλλαγη αλλα δεν μου πετυχε οπως την φανταζομουν και κατεληξα αλλου, ανασφαλεια, φοβοι, μοναξια...ολα αυτα επρεπε καπου να τα εκφρασω...ετσι δημιουργηθηκε αυτο το θεμα...ηθελα να υπαρχει καπου κατι που θα μπορουσα να εκφραστω και να εκφραστουν και ολοι οι υπολοιποι...για οτιδηποτε σε οποιαδηποτε στιγμη το εχουμε αναγκη...δεν ξερω αν σε καλυψα...

και για να μην το ξεχασω κατι που δεν εχω εκφραση ακομα...αυτο το θεμα με βοηθησε πολυ να μην πεσω σε βαθυτατη καταθλιψη...οποτε ενιωθα πως χανομαι και εχω φτασει στα ακρα εγραφα εδω...αλλες φορες παλι εκφραζομουν στο χαρτι γραφοντας η ζωγραφιζοντας αυτα που ενιωθα γιατι ημουν σε φαση ανοσιας, αλλες παλι απλα εκλαιγα πολυ...ναι ισως τοτε ειχα καταθλιψη...και ποιος ξερει ισως ακομα εχω...θα δειξει η πορεια...

----------


## anoiksi

Και ολα αλλαζουν, μια περνουν το δρομο τους και εχουν μορφη...μια γινονται μια ανακατεμενη μαζα, τοσο ασχημη και τοσο μισητη...και ομως γιαυτην την μαζα γινεται τοσος πολεμος...συμβιβαζονται με τον θανατο...συμβιβαζονται με την αγαπη...για ποιον λογο, για ποια τιμη, για πια αναδρεια;;; Και ομως παρολο που δεν φανηκε θαραλεος την κρισιμη στιγμη, δεν παει να πει οτι δεν ειναι η οτι δεν αξιζει τιποτα...θα ερθει η στιγμη εκεινη στην οποια θα παρει οτι αξιζει, θα πιστεψουν και οι αλλοι σε αυτον και θα δειξει ποσα πολλα εκανε για την τιμη, την πατριδα, την αγαπη και την φιλια...θα δειξει τελικα ποση δυναμη ειχε...την μεγαλιοτητα της ψυχης του...

The Four Feathers, 2002
Πολυ καλο εργο με μεγαλο νοημα...και τα δακρυα κυλουν...με συγκινησε πολυ!!!!


Νιωθω την βραδυα αυτη πολυ περιεργη και φοβαμαι οπως ο ηρωας μου στο εργο...με κατατρεχει καθε στιγμη καθως ακομα δεν μπορω να αισθανθω σιγουρι για κατι...ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ανοιξουλα!!!
Δεν την εχω δει την ταινια ,τουλαχιστον ο τίτλος δεν μου θυμίζει τιποτα..Ενα διαστημα εβλεπα τοσες πολλες που τις εχω κανει μια.. 
να δουμε μια ελληνική ταινία,ενα Βέγγο π.χ να σκασουμε στα γέλια?

----------


## anoiksi

Βεγγο, που ολο τρεχει;;;Ναι μαλλον θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα...

Πως τα πας καλη μου;;;

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Βεγγο, που ολο τρεχει;;;Ναι μαλλον θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα...
> 
> Πως τα πας καλη μου;;;


ναι Βέγγο,που τρέχει ,που οι ατάκες του είναι θεικες,που οι εκφράσεις του και μόνο σε κάνουν να χαμογελάς..(εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ..)
Ο Βέγγος ειναι ενα παραδειγμα,οταν παρακολουθώ μια ταινία με κωμικο περιεχόμενο,παντα νιώθω καλύτερα!! Ψυχοθεραπεία κανονική..
Σιγά σιγα μου περνάει η τσαντίλα..Οι ψυχίατροι (δυο εχω δει ως τώρα) μου έχουν αποκλείσει την ψυχική νόσο.(Πριν 3 χρόνια πέρασα επιλόχειο κατάθλιψη)
Οι δικοι μου με πιέζουν για να γίνουν ολα μελι γαλα ,χωρις να βλέπουν ποσο με πληγωσε η σταση τους..Αλλα αντιστέκομαι,θέλω να καταλάβουν οτι αυτη τη φορά θα βάλω τον εαυτό μου εκεί που του αξίζει..Οπως πάντα με εκβιαζουν.\"Παρε τη μαμα τηλ. ειναι πολυ στεναχωρημενη δεν την αντεχω αλλο ετσι\".Για το αν ειμαι εγω στεναχωρημένη ουτε λόγος..
Εσυ μικρούλα μου?

----------


## anoiksi

Γενικα ο ελληνικες ταινιες ειναι αψογες αν και δεν εχω δει παρα πολλες...νομιζω οτι ειναι καιρος να αρχισω...ναι θελεις δεν θελεις γελας...συμφωνω ψυχοθεραπεια κανονικη...!!!!

Καλο σημαδι αυτο πολυ καλο, θα πρεπει να χαιρεσαι που δεν σου καναν καποια διαγνωση...Παει να πει οτι εισαι στον σωστο δρομο αρκει να το παλεψεις μεσα σου , εσωτερικα...Μα δεν γινεται αυτο απο τι μια στιγμη στην αλλη να ξεχασεις...Συμφωνω, μην αφησεις να σε πιεζουν, δειξε τους τα δικα σου ορια και αν δεν τα σεβαστουν η προσπαθησουν για κατι τοτε να ψαξουν το δικο τους το προβλημα...Εσυ τους εμαθες ετσι, καιρος να αλλαξεις συνηθειες...βλεπεις δεν το αντεχεις αλλο...δυστυχως εμεις οι ανθρωποι οταν δεν παει καποιος με τα νερα μας η ετσι οπως θα θελαμε εμεις να τον βλεπουμε εξοργιζομαστε...Σημασια εχεις εσυ αυτην την στιγμη και μονο εσυ...Εχεις την οικογενεια σου τα παιδια σου που πρεπει να φροντισεις...Μην πιεζεσαι και μην αφηνεις να σε πιεζουν...δωσε τον απαραιτητο χρονο στον εαυτο σου, μην βιαζεσαι και χαιδεψε τον λιγο γιατι του αξιζει...μην αφηνεις να σου δινουν φορτιο που εσυ δεν μπορεις η δεν θελεις αυτην την στιγμη να κουβαλησεις...

Οσο αφορα εμενα, περασα μια σχετικα ομορφη εβδομαδα θα ελεγα, εκτος την Κυριακη...Αυτες τις Κυριακες δεν ξερω ποτε θα μπορεσω να μην τις βλεπω μελαγχολικες και να μου προκαλουν περιεργα συναισθηματα, ασχημα θα ελεγα...Προσπαθω με τον εαυτο μου πολυ...του εχω κυρηξει συμμαχια, γιατι μεχρι τωρα ημουνα συνεχως αντιμετωπη μαζι του...προσπαθω να βρω εναν δρομο, αλλες φορες τα καταφερνω αλλες παλι χανω παταγωδος...Ενα λαθος που νιωθω οτι κανω ειναι οτι καταπιεζομαι, μα δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως αυτην την στιγμη...Ορισμενα πραγματα δεν εξαρτωνται απο μας και πρεπει να συμβιβαστουμε με αυτα...αλλα παλι που εξαρτωνται καλουμαστε να τα αλλαξουμε...Η μονη λυση που βλεπω τωρα ειναι να κανω ενα προγραμμα τοσο γεματο που να μην εχω καθολου χρονο να σκεφτομαι...Και ετσι θα εχω δυο επιτυχιες ταυτοχρονα...τουλαχιστον ετσι ευχομαι...Θα ξεχασω οσο μπορω και απο την αλλη θα ολοκληρωνομαι κομματι κομματι με τα πραγματα που θα βαλω στο προγραμμα μου...

----------


## anoiksi

Και παλι ξημερωνει κυριακη...ποσο πολυ φοβαμαι αυτην την μερα αλλα ιδιως το βραδυ της που με πιανει παντα το παραπονο...οτι αισθανομαι το αισθανομαι αυτην την μερα πιο εντονα πιο δυνατα...ελεος δηλ.μια μερα και μια νυχτα σαν ολες τις αλλες ειναι...πως κανω και εγω ετσι...Ειναι η μερα που παντα ψαχνω απεγνωσμενα να πιαστω απο τους ανθρωπους, μα το απαγορευσα στον εαυτο μου και ευτυχως συμφωνησε μαζι μου...Δεν θελω ξανα να πεσω τοσο χαμηλα και να ζηταω απεγνωσμενα απο τους αλλους να μου μιλουν, να με νιωθουν, να ειναι διπλα μου, να μου εχουν εμπιστοσυνη και ολα αυτα να τους τα δινω και εγω...Ο καθενας νιωθει οπως νιωθει και ας ειναι και ελευθερος να κανει οτι θελει...δεν εχω κανενα δικαιωμα στους αλλους...Θα προσπαθησω να μην με ενδιαφερει...Θα προσπαθησω να συμπεριφερομαι οπως μου συμπεριφερονται, δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη...Το πιο σημαντικο για μενα ομως ειναι να μην ξαναφησω να μου αγγιξουν την ψυχη μου...την καρδια μου ισως ναι αλλα οχι την ψυχη μου...ειναι γυαλινη και διαφανεις και ηδη εχει σπασει μα εγω προσπαθω να την ξανακολλησω και ειμαι σε καλο δρομο, μα δεν θα αντεξει να την αφησω παλι σε χερια που τρεμουν...Εμπιστοσυνη εδειξα και μου εδειξαν μα τελικα πιστεψαν σε μενα; Τι παραπανω εκανα τοτε απο τωρα, η τι διαφορετικο; Τι ημουν τοτε παραπανω απο τωρα; Γιατι διεκοψαν την επικοινωνια μαζι μου, τι τους εκανα; Γιατι αυτη η συμπεριφορα; Εγω το προκαλεσα; Μα ετσι ημουν παντα...Τελοσπαντων...Δεν ξερω και δεν θα το μαθω ποτε...Ολα αλλαξαν μα εγω νιωθω ακομα η ιδια, νιωθω στασιμη, νιωθω η ζωη να προχωραει και εγω να την κυνηγαω απο πισω διχως να την καταλαβαινω...

Θα βρω την ακρη και μονη μου...οπως παντα, μα το τελευταιο καιρο αρχισα να πιστευω οτι οτι και να γινει θα ειναι καποιος κοντα μου...μεγαλω λαθος, γιατι γεννιομαστε και πεθαινουμε μονοι...αρχιζω και πιστευω πως μονο οι γονεις μου μπορεσαν και ειναι ευτυχισμενοι μαζι τοσα χρονια...δεν ξερω...ευχαριστω που μου δινεται η ευκαιρια μεσω αυτου του σιτε να βγαζω πραγματα απο μεσα μου την ωρα που το εχω αναγκη...

----------


## anoiksi

Σκεφτομουν ολο το βραδυ και ξυπνησα με αυτην την ιδεα....ολες μου οι αποριες, ολα μου τα δακρυα, ολος μου ο πονος εχει μια μονο απαντηση...ολο εκει κατελειγω δεν βρισκω αλλο λογο...φταιει αυτο που ενιωσα...για τα παντα φταιει αυτο...δεν μπορω να σταματησω να πληγωνω τον εαυτο μου, γιατι ειναι ενοχος...αφου ηξερα οτι δεν επιτρεπεται να νιωθω ετσι, γιατι δεν το εδιωξα πριν παρει αυτες τις διαστασεις; Μα προσπαθησα, δεν εφευγε ομως...θα φυγει ποτε; Φευγουν τα αληθινα συναισθηματα;


Αληθεια ξερω να αγαπω; Μπορω να αγαπω; Εχω δικαιωμα να αγαπω; Τι ειναι αγαπη; Τι ερωτας; Τι φιλια;

Καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι η φιλια ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με την αγαπη και τον ερωτα, απλα χωρις σεξουαλικη επαφη...

----------


## anoiksi

Καλο μηνα...

εμενα παντως μπηκε με πολυ αγχος και πιεση...εκτος ολων των αλλων τωρα και στην δουλεια...δεν ειναι απολυτα κακο, γιατι εχω να κανω τωρα και αλλλα πραγματα, αλλα ειναι κατι που δεν μου αρεσει και πρεπει να κατσω να ξαναδιαβασω πανω σε αυτα :Frown:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Καλό μήνα και σε σενα Ανοιξη και καλή δυναμη!!

----------


## anoiksi

:Smile: ....να εισαι καλα γλυκεια μου...!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Περπατησα σε δρομους που δεν εχουν πολλοι απο εμας περπατησει, 
Εδωσα πνοη με τροπο μυστικο και μαγεμενο, ηταν κομματι μου...
Ενιωσα οπως πολλοι απο εμας δεν εχουν νιωσει και ουτε εγω το περιμενα ποτε
Εδωσα χαρα με την αισιοδοξια μου και με το γελιο μου...
Αρχισα να μισω τους καθρεφτες που δειχνουν την γυμνια μου, 
Νομιζω πια πως δεν προσφερω και πολλα, μα ουτε θελω...τοτε που ηθελα και ημουν προθημη δεν μου δωσατε σημασια...
Μην με ζοριζετε δεν θελω τιποτα αλλο να δωσω στον κοσμο...
Δεν θελω να καθοδηγω ουτε να με καθοδηγουν,
Θελω την ησυχια μου, θελω την μοναξια μου, θελω μονο τον κοσμο μου....
Ανεξαρτησια, απελευθερωση, αποδεσμευση....υπερανω εγω...

----------


## anoiksi

Με τα ματια κλειστα νιωθω την ζωη στα μορια του αερα να μου χαιδευουν απαλα το σωμα...
Μια νιωθω κρυο και μια νιωθω ζεστη...
Οι κινησεις γινονται μια γρηγορες και μια αργες 
και νιωθω οτι ο χρονος ειναι απιστευτα γοργος και παραλληλα τοσο σιγανος...
Γινομαι ενα με την φυση...
Τι απολαυση αυτο το γλυκο φρουτο της!!!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Με τα ματια κλειστα νιωθω την ζωη στα μορια του αερα να μου χαιδευουν απαλα το σωμα...
> Μια νιωθω κρυο και μια νιωθω ζεστη...
> Οι κινησεις γινονται μια γρηγορες και μια αργες 
> και νιωθω οτι ο χρονος ειναι απιστευτα γοργος και παραλληλα τοσο σιγανος...
> Γινομαι ενα με την φυση...
> Τι απολαυση αυτο το γλυκο φρουτο της!!!


Μεγάλη η δύναμη και το χάρισμά σου
αν μπορείς να συντονίζεσαι 
με απλότητα και χάρη
και να βυθίζεσαι μέσα στης φύσης το μεγαλείο  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

Αυτό το thread είναι σαν να διαβάζω πρόζα του 19ου αιώνα. Δηλαδή είναι σαν να γράφουν γυναίκες με στενούς κορσέδες και μακριά φουστάνια κάτω από το φως των κεριών μέσα σε ένα κρύο πύργο του hartfordshire προς τον αγαπημένο τους λόρδο του wolverhampton, αρωματίζοντας και σφραγίζοντας το γράμμα. Είναι κάπως ρομαντικό και κιτσ μαζί. Έχει βέβαια μια ατμόσφαιρα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Περπατησα σε δρομους που δεν εχουν πολλοι απο εμας περπατησει, 
> Εδωσα πνοη με τροπο μυστικο και μαγεμενο, ηταν κομματι μου...
> Ενιωσα οπως πολλοι απο εμας δεν εχουν νιωσει και ουτε εγω το περιμενα ποτε
> Εδωσα χαρα με την αισιοδοξια μου και με το γελιο μου...
> Αρχισα να μισω τους καθρεφτες που δειχνουν την γυμνια μου, 
> Νομιζω πια πως δεν προσφερω και πολλα, μα ουτε θελω...τοτε που ηθελα και ημουν προθημη δεν μου δωσατε σημασια...
> Μην με ζοριζετε δεν θελω τιποτα αλλο να δωσω στον κοσμο...
> Δεν θελω να καθοδηγω ουτε να με καθοδηγουν,
> ...


Τοκ τοκ ..Ανοιξούλα εισαι μέσα?Άνοιξε το παράθυρο..Εξω μυριζει το βρεγμένο χώμα (θυμάσαι τι ομορφα?)και ο παγωμένος αέρας θα μας πάει βόλτα στο δάσος..

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> Τοκ τοκ ..Ανοιξούλα εισαι μέσα?Άνοιξε το παράθυρο..Εξω μυριζει το βρεγμένο χώμα (θυμάσαι τι ομορφα?)και ο παγωμένος αέρας θα μας πάει βόλτα στο δάσος..



Εκεί που το ρυάκι σιγοψiθυρίζει τα μυστικά σου, που αέναα μέσα στην σιωπηλή και ταραγμένη ζωή των σοφών δένδρων απογυμνόνωνται και πεθαίνουν δίπλα από τα χρυσάνθεμα της ανήσυχης ψυχής σου. Εκεί που σαν το καλοκαίρι πιάσει ακούγονται οι αναστεναγμοί χιλίων εραστών και σκάει ο τζίτζικας.


P. L. Petranson

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> Τοκ τοκ ..Ανοιξούλα εισαι μέσα?Άνοιξε το παράθυρο..Εξω μυριζει το βρεγμένο χώμα (θυμάσαι τι ομορφα?)και ο παγωμένος αέρας θα μας πάει βόλτα στο δάσος..
> ...


lol lol  :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> Τοκ τοκ ..Ανοιξούλα εισαι μέσα?Άνοιξε το παράθυρο..Εξω μυριζει το βρεγμένο χώμα (θυμάσαι τι ομορφα?)και ο παγωμένος αέρας θα μας πάει βόλτα στο δάσος..
> ...


Εμένα μου αρεσε η συμπλήρωση αυτή..
Και να προσθέσω πως αγαπω κατι ταινίες εποχής ,που οι πρωταγωνίστριες ειναι ντυμένες με ασήκωτα φορέματα..

Πάντως τη συνέχεια τη φανταζόμουν με πουλάκια που κρύβονται στα δέντρα,,και νεραιδούλες που πετούν στα λουλουδάκια!!χαχαχα!

----------


## anoiksi

.......σαν να γράφουν γυναίκες με στενούς κορσέδες και μακριά φουστάνια κάτω από το φως των κεριών μέσα σε ένα κρύο πύργο.......

PETRAN μακαρι να μπορουσα να ζουσα τοτε, ηταν ολα πιο αληθινα...τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω...η εστω η ιντριγκα δεν ηταν τοσο κραυγαλεα, γιατι ξερεις εχω απογοητευτει απο πολλα πραγματα, αλλα ευτυχως μετα που πιανω πατο ερχεται παντα απο μηχανης θεος η ελπιδα και η αισιοδοξια οτι ολα θα αλλαξουν και παλι...

Λατρευω αυτην την εποχη και οτι εχει να κανει με καστρα και ρομαντισμο...επισης ενημερωτικα λατρευω τους αετους και τους λυκους και θαυμαζω τους ινδιανους... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: ...

Να εισαι καλα για την παραθεση....και μια ερωτηση τωρα απο μενα...εισαι ψυχολογος, ψυχοθεραπευτης η κατι παρομοιο;Εγκυκλοπαιδικα βρε παιδακι μου  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και μενα μου αρεσε Αφωτεινη....δεν πειραζει δεν γινεται σε ολους να αρεσουμε.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ναι ,θα έλεγα ευτυχώς που δεν αρέσουμε σε όλους.
 :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> και σκάει ο τζίτζικας.
> 
> 
> P. L. Petranson




αυτο δεν κολλαει, γιατι δεν εβαλες,
εκει που γερνουν τα αηδονια να δωσουν το τελευταιο τους φιλι?


για δωσε βαση στη πενια.....

----------


## anoiksi

Ακριβως θα ηταν πολυ μονοτονο αν αρεσαμε σε ολους και μας αρεσαν και ολοι...

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> και σκάει ο τζίτζικας.
> 
> ...




Συγγνωμη PETRAN αλλα θα συμφωνησω με τον προλαλησαντα... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: ....πιο ωραιο θα ηταν....χεχε

----------


## krino

ε ναι αυτο το τζιτζικι, μου θυμιζει τζατζικι.....

αντε σταματαω γιατι πειναω κιολας.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> ναι ,θα έλεγα ευτυχώς που δεν αρέσουμε σε όλους.


Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει μια λεπτή διαφορά ανάμεσα σε εκείνον που δεν του αρέσει κάτι και σε εκείνον που δυσφορεί με αυτό και αντιδρά ποικιλοτρόπως. 
Η δυσφορία μόνο αδιαφορία δεν κρύβει.

Συνεχίστε την εξαίσια λυρική επικοινωνία σας κορίτσια, μερικές ψυχές, όντως, είναι σαν απο αλλού φερμένες. Γεννήματα άλλης εποχής.

Θαυμάζω την σπάνια ομορφιά των ψυχών αυτών.  :Smile: ))

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Συνεχίστε την εξαίσια λυρική επικοινωνία σας κορίτσια, μερικές ψυχές, όντως, είναι σαν απο αλλού φερμένες. Γεννήματα άλλης εποχής.
> 
> Θαυμάζω την σπάνια ομορφιά των ψυχών αυτών. ))



απο αυτο,
για αυτο και εμενα μου βγηκε το τζατζικι....


 :Cool:

----------


## weird

Οτι θυμάται ο καθένας χαίρεται...
ανάλογα και με την ιδιοσύσταση της ψυχής του φυσικά ...

 :Wink: ))

----------


## anoiksi

αρκετα εδωσα αερα στον κρινο με το τζιτζικι του....εεεεεεεε, σορρυ με το τσατσικι του.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ....

Θα συμφωνησω με την weird αυτην την φορα γιατι πρωτα απο ολα με συμφερει:P και κατα δευτερον μοιραζομαστε την ιδια αποψη...

Αμαν ρε κρινο γινε λιγο πιο ευαισθητος....η εισαι απο αυτους που δεν εκφραζουν τι αισθανονται....καλα τα πηγες με τα αηδονια πριν :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Οτι θυμάται ο καθένας χαίρεται...
> ανάλογα και με την ιδιοσύσταση της ψυχής του φυσικά ...
> 
> ))



ε αμα γουργουριζει το στομαχι σου τι να κανεις??
παω λιγο εξω να παρω κατι γιατι δεν την βγαζω ετσι μεχρι το βραδυ.

Με γεματο το στομαχι, στοχαζομαι καλυτερα.
:P

----------


## anoiksi

Το τσατσικι μην ξεχνας εεεεεεεεεεεεε...............!!!!!!!!! !!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> Αμαν ρε κρινο γινε λιγο πιο ευαισθητος....η εισαι απο αυτους που δεν εκφραζουν τι αισθανονται....καλα τα πηγες με τα αηδονια πριν



χμμμ σπανιως γραφω αυτο που κρυβω μεσα μου θα ελεγα....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Το τσατσικι μην ξεχνας εεεεεεεεεεεεε...............!!!!!!!!! !!




οριστε...


http://www.zakynthos4s.gr/legacy/ima...7/tzatziki.jpg

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Το τσατσικι μην ξεχνας εεεεεεεεεεεεε...............!!!!!!!!! !!
> 
> 
> ...


Είδες άνοιξη??

Τελικά κατάφερες και τον κρίνο να μας ανοίξει την ψυχή του!
:PPPP

Συνέχισε την καλή δουλεια  :Smile: )))

----------


## anoiksi

χαχα...λες ε;


τελειο....εισαι αψογος...να εισαι καλα...στο επομενο ποστ θα μου πεις και πως τις ανεβαζεις τις φωτο η ειναι προνομοιο λιγων και εκλεκτων;;;

Αντε πηγαινε να φας τιποτα και νομιζω οτι πεινας σαν λυκος....και υστερα συζηταμε παρακατω....:-)))

----------


## oboro

Απο την αρχη ειχα σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση τον λυρικο κυκλο του φορουμ, μακαρι να μπορουσα να εκφραστω το ιδιο ελευθερα ειδικα οταν ειμαι πεσμενος. Επισης ειναι ο μονος κυκλος που συστηματικα αποφευγει να μπλεκεται σε αντιπαραθεσεις. Ειναι ενας τοπος σταθεροτητας σε ενα φορουμ που εχει περασει τα πανδεινα.

Α, επισης δεν διεκδικει δαφνες στον χλευασμο του αλλου  :Smile:  Απο αυτο κι αν εχω να μαθω πολλα... Φοβαμαι πως ειμαι της τυροκαυτερης.

Υ.Γ. Ισως ειναι η ιδεα μου, αλλα οσοι εχω παρατηρησει να χλευαζουν τον λυρικο κυκλο εχουν στανταρ ποιητικη φλεβα οι ιδιοι. Αν θελετε προβληματιζεστε. Βγαλτε το και απο μεσα σας αν εχετε την ορεξη. :P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> χαχα...λες ε;
> 
> 
> τελειο....εισαι αψογος...να εισαι καλα...στο επομενο ποστ θα μου πεις και πως τις ανεβαζεις τις φωτο η ειναι προνομοιο λιγων και εκλεκτων;;;
> 
> Αντε πηγαινε να φας τιποτα και νομιζω οτι πεινας σαν λυκος....και υστερα συζηταμε παρακατω....:-)))



μια... αψογοτητα την εχω.....


για τις φωτο,
βρισκεις το λινκ
και το βαζεις εδω μεσα

[img] εδω μεσα το λινκ[/img]


το λινκ ειναι αυτο,
http://www.zakynthos4s.gr/legacy/images/stories/21-1-07/tzatziki.jpg


διαλειμμα τωρα γιατι μασαω.

 :Cool:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> .......σαν να γράφουν γυναίκες με στενούς κορσέδες και μακριά φουστάνια κάτω από το φως των κεριών μέσα σε ένα κρύο πύργο.......
> 
> PETRAN μακαρι να μπορουσα να ζουσα τοτε, ηταν ολα πιο αληθινα...τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω...η εστω η ιντριγκα δεν ηταν τοσο κραυγαλεα, γιατι ξερεις εχω απογοητευτει απο πολλα πραγματα, αλλα ευτυχως μετα που πιανω πατο ερχεται παντα απο μηχανης θεος η ελπιδα και η αισιοδοξια οτι ολα θα αλλαξουν και παλι...
> 
> Λατρευω αυτην την εποχη και οτι εχει να κανει με καστρα και ρομαντισμο...επισης ενημερωτικα λατρευω τους αετους και τους λυκους και θαυμαζω τους ινδιανους......
> 
> Να εισαι καλα για την παραθεση....και μια ερωτηση τωρα απο μενα...εισαι ψυχολογος, ψυχοθεραπευτης η κατι παρομοιο;Εγκυκλοπαιδικα βρε παιδακι μου




Άνοιξη έχω τελειώσει ανωτάτη ρεμαλιολογία και αλητηριακή στο πανεπιστήμιο του buttinmouth αλλά τώρα θέλω να μυηθώ στο ζιγκολίκι και ο κρίνο μου κάνει μαθήματα. Επίσης παίζω και ρομαντική μουσικούλα, death/grind/industrial. Δώσε μου κανα από τα ωραία στοιχάκια σου να τα μελoποιήσω  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οριστε...
> 
> 
> http://www.zakynthos4s.gr/legacy/ima...7/tzatziki.jpg





Η μοναξιά μου μεγάλη στη σιωπή
και η ψυχή μου παγωμένη φυλακή
 και η weird το μυαλό μου παραλύει
wannabe του ιρβιν γιαλομ αναλυει
η φαντασία λένε έχει γίνει δεκανίκι
μα ευτυχώς!
ήρθε ο κρίνο και έφερε τζατζίκι



S.M. Petrans

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> και η weird το μυαλό μου παραλύει


αυτο να το προσεξεις.....

να θυμασαι οτι το τζατζικι τουλαχιστον διωχνει τα κουνουπια.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Αφου μεσολάβησαν τζατζίκια και τζιτζίκια,εγω συνεχίζω στο τεμπο μου.
http://forum.fairyshop.gr/showthread.php?s=32ba2c749d3fb1ac9c78689acd306e82& amp;t=1373

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Αφου μεσολάβησαν τζατζίκια και τζιτζίκια,εγω συνεχίζω στο τεμπο μου.
> http://forum.fairyshop.gr/showthread.php?s=32ba2c749d3fb1ac9c78689acd306e82& amp;t=1373




τι κανουν αυτες?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

σε χαιρετουν!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Αφου μεσολάβησαν τζατζίκια και τζιτζίκια,εγω συνεχίζω στο τεμπο μου.
> http://forum.fairyshop.gr/showthread.php?s=32ba2c749d3fb1ac9c78689acd306e82& amp;t=1373




Αγαπητή αφωτεινή

σας γράφω εκ μέρους του κυρίου χαρδαβέλλα για να σας ενημερώσω ότι θα σας ήθελε παρούσα στην νέα του εκπομπή \"απάλευτο ανεξήγητο\" σαν ειδική ξωτικολόγο-χομπιτολόγο με ειδίκευση στους βρώμικους kinky νάνους της μόρντορ. Πιστεύουμε ότι οι ειδικές σας γνώσεις θα ρίξουνε (μη-)φως στο μυστήριο του ζευγαρώματος των θηλυκών γενειοφόρων νάνων του καζαν-ντιπι.


Dr. Alien Aigiasas
P.E.N.I.S Senior UFOlogist &amp;
Weirdology Expert

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ως τι μου γράφετε?Εχετε ενεργό ρόλο στην εκπομπή?θα χαρώ να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις (μη)γνώσεις μου!!

----------


## krino

αντιχαιρετω.....


 :Cool:

----------


## anoiksi

Αφωτεινη, περιττο να σου πω οτι ειναι τελειες....!!! Σε ευχαριστω γιαυτο σου το link... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Σε ευχαριστω και σενα κρινο που μου εδειξες πως να βαζω φωτογραφιες.... :Smile: 

Καλη χωνεψη....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Αφωτεινη, περιττο να σου πω οτι ειναι τελειες....!!! Σε ευχαριστω γιαυτο σου το link...



Χμ, ξωτικοφυλία, με μέτριας μορφής χομπιτολαγνία και νανομανία. Παρακαλώ να χορηγηθούν 25 m.g. αντιαπαλευτίνης σε αυτή την ασθενή γρηγορα!

----------


## anoiksi

:Smile:  ωστε να μην γινω χειροτερα ε;;;

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
>  ωστε να μην γινω χειροτερα ε;;;




Ε ναι :P

----------


## anoiksi

οφειλω να ομολογησω ομως οτι μονο το ξωτικοφιλια ισχυει και αν θελεις και το νεραιδοφιλια....

Οσο αφορα τα στιχακια ειμαι πολυ προθυμη να σου στειλω κανενα, αν ειναι ομως να το μελοποιησεις σε melodic metal η hard rock...αντε αντε ισως αν βαλεις ολη σου την τεχνη δεχτω και το death, θα δειξει...

----------


## krino

γεια σου βρε ανοιξη που εγινες ντεθιαρα......

πετραν στη ποδια σου σφαζονται νεραιδες....

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> οφειλω να ομολογησω ομως οτι μονο το ξωτικοφιλια ισχυει και αν θελεις και το νεραιδοφιλια....
> 
> Οσο αφορα τα στιχακια ειμαι πολυ προθυμη να σου στειλω κανενα, αν ειναι ομως να το μελοποιησεις σε melodic metal η hard rock...αντε αντε ισως αν βαλεις ολη σου την τεχνη δεχτω και το death, θα δειξει...




Όχι θα το κανω noise drone industrial. Σκέψου αυτά τα γλυκά αιθέρια λόγια μπροστά στον ήχο του ψυγείου! Αχ θα πρωτοπορήσουμε πάλι...

----------


## anoiksi

κρινο σημερα ολη την ωρα σε ευχαριστω....αλλα τωρα πως να μην το πω αφου με εκανες νεραιδα;;;

Να εισαι καλα

----------


## anoiksi

Petran, ε οχι να κανεις κατι τετοιο σε μια νεραιδα της ανοιξης.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .....κανε μια υποχωρηση και ας μην πρωτοπορησουμε...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Petran, ε οχι να κανεις κατι τετοιο σε μια νεραιδα της ανοιξης.........κανε μια υποχωρηση και ας μην πρωτοπορησουμε...




Τσ τσ ο μοντιέ, κλασικοφουτουρισμός χρυσή μου ότι πιο ιν!δεν ξέρεις από νέες τάσεις! λιποθυμώ!

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFXuk3uvWHc


ας πιστεψουμε, ας αγαπησουμε τους εαυτους μας...
ευχομαι να περασατε ομορφα την εμπορικη μερα των ερωτευμενων...να πηρατε 
*πολλα φιλια* στο μετωπο, στον ωμο και φυσικα στο *λαιμο*...

εγω με την σειρα μου περασα χτες ομορφα...
σημερα νιωθω απλα τον ερωτα μεσα μου...γιατι προσπαθω να τον κρατω ζωντανο καθε μερα...
ειναι αυτο που σου δινει ζωη...


* και η αγαπη ειναι αυτη που σου χαριζει αιωνιοτητα...*

----------


## PETRAN

Α αυτό το θέμα ξανα-εμφανίστηκε! Αχ τι ωραία! Θα ξανα-εκφραστώ πάλι. Περιμένετε σύντομα το νέο μου αριστούργημα.



Θα είναι πολύ όμορφο


(σατανικό γέλιο ακούγεται από το βάθος)

----------


## anoiksi

Περιμενες κατι αλλο;;;

Ανυπομονω γλυκε μου PETRAN....:P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Περιμενες κατι αλλο;;;
> 
> Ανυπομονω γλυκε μου PETRAN....:P



Ωωωω τα γλυκά σου λόγια λούζουν σαν βελούδινη βροχή (γνωστή και ως dorna) το ζεστό μου κορμί (! δεν είναι πορνό είναι τέχνη!) όπως το γάλα βλάχας και το μέλι αττική την ελληνίδα κλεοπάτρα! (το είπε ο βελόπουλος στο τηλε-αστυ οπότε θα είναι αλήθεια)



Γλυκιά μου ηλιοχρυσοστεφανωμένη άνοιξη μέσα στον κρύο χειμώνα (αν και με το global warming δεν είναι τόσο κρύοι!), λουλούδι του αγρού και άνθος της φάμπρικας που τα χρώματα που φέρνεις είναι πιο ζωηρά από το καρναβάλι της πάτρας (για να μην πω του ριο!) και η αγάπη σου κάνει πιο μεγάλο μπαμ και από το πιο θορυβώδες καψούλι, ήθε ο ρομαντικός ουτοπισμός μας να συνεχίσει να σερφάρει το world wide web και να μείνει εκεί, παγωμένος και μόνος, σε μια σελίδα, αλλά τόσο αληθινός...τόσο...( ε πόσο πια!?)



p.s. Δυστυχώς το αρχαίο κερί έσταξε πάνω στο παλαιό μου πληκτρολόγιο, κάτι που σημαίνει αυξημένους φόρους στον αδυσώπητο λόρδο belius cage



B.J. Petersuck
Horonary Count of Loser Poets &amp; related hungry artists

----------


## anoiksi

να κανω μερικες διορθωσεις, μου επιτρεπεις ετσι...

1. εδω που ειμαι ειναι ακομα βαρυς χειμωνας με χιονια και τα συναφη...επομενως μην αναφερεις την αυξηση θερμοκρασιας και ανστατωνομαι μιας και αναζητω μια ζεστη αγκαλια :Smile: ...αρα αφαιρουμε τον κρυο χειμωνα...

2. το ανθος της φαμπρικας να γινει το ανθος του farmville :Smile: 

3. ο ρομαντικος ουτοπισμος, γινεται μερα με την μερα ρομαντικος ρεαλισμος και οπως αυξανει η θερμοκρασια της γης (εδω ειναι πιο ταιριαστο) αυξανει και το παθος για ζωη...

Τι λες;;;

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFXuk3uvWHc
> 
> 
> ας πιστεψουμε, ας αγαπησουμε τους εαυτους μας...
> ευχομαι να περασατε ομορφα την εμπορικη μερα των ερωτευμενων...να πηρατε 
> *πολλα φιλια* στο μετωπο, στον ωμο και φυσικα στο *λαιμο*...
> 
> εγω με την σειρα μου περασα χτες ομορφα...
> ...


αχα!
να μαι κι εγω. 
Ανοιξούλα λατρεύω την φωνή της Mariah.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SvA90J-YqM
Τι ωραία λογάκια..

----------


## anoiksi

Δυστυχως γλυκεια μου, το βιντεο που μου ποσταρες δεν το παιζει σε μενα :Frown:  , αν θα μπορουσες να μου ποσταρεις το ονομα του κομματιου, θα σου ημουν ευγνωμων...

Να εισαι καλα και ευχομαι να πεταξει πολυ ψηλα ο χαρταετος των παιδιων σου σημερα και να τους δωσει πολυ χαρα...αυτην την παιδικη ευτυχια, αυτο το λαμπιρισμα στα ματια καθως χαιρονται με κατι τοσο απλο...

Καλη Καθαρα Δευτερα!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> να κανω μερικες διορθωσεις, μου επιτρεπεις ετσι...
> 
> 1. εδω που ειμαι ειναι ακομα βαρυς χειμωνας με χιονια και τα συναφη...επομενως μην αναφερεις την αυξηση θερμοκρασιας και ανστατωνομαι μιας και αναζητω μια ζεστη αγκαλια...αρα αφαιρουμε τον κρυο χειμωνα...
> 
> 2. το ανθος της φαμπρικας να γινει το ανθος του farmville
> 
> 3. ο ρομαντικος ουτοπισμος, γινεται μερα με την μερα ρομαντικος ρεαλισμος και οπως αυξανει η θερμοκρασια της γης (εδω ειναι πιο ταιριαστο) αυξανει και το παθος για ζωη...
> 
> Τι λες;;;



Συγνώμη, αμφισβητείς τον ποιητή? Τι \"farmville\" και φλωριές είναι αυτές (!), \"φάμπρικα\" γιατί έχει τραχιά ποιότητα και κάνει αντίθεση με το \"άνθος\"! Jesus learn about poetry people! 


Δεν ξέρω, η loser poets society (&amp; related hungry artists) ίσως σας απελάσει από την ελιτιστικη κάστα της δεσποινίς!


Βέβαια αυτό το τελευταίο που ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία της γης ήταν τσαχπινογαργαλιάρικο! 


Όπως ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία της γης ανεβαίνει και η...


ανεβαινεεειιιιιιι


ανεβααιινεειιιιιι 

(η αγάπη ντε!)

! :O

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Δυστυχως γλυκεια μου, το βιντεο που μου ποσταρες δεν το παιζει σε μενα , αν θα μπορουσες να μου ποσταρεις το ονομα του κομματιου, θα σου ημουν ευγνωμων...
> 
> Να εισαι καλα και ευχομαι να πεταξει πολυ ψηλα ο χαρταετος των παιδιων σου σημερα και να τους δωσει πολυ χαρα...αυτην την παιδικη ευτυχια, αυτο το λαμπιρισμα στα ματια καθως χαιρονται με κατι τοσο απλο...
> 
> Καλη Καθαρα Δευτερα!!!




Τώρα?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SvA90J-YqM
Είναι το My all.
Δυστυχώς εδω βρέχει, συν τοις αλλοις ο μεγάλος στο 
τσακ πρόλαβε την πνευμονία,εχω γίνει βαμπιρ να τον προσέχω τα τελευταία βράδια...
Ευτυχως εχουμε πολλες πλαστελίνες!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Ωχχχ, βλακεια αυτο...
Θελει πολυ προσοχη...το πιστευω οτι ξενυχτας στο πλαι του...
Ευχομαι να γινει συντομα καλα και σε σενα υπομονη μεχρι να περασει...
Χαχα, πλαστελινες και εμενα μου αρεζαν οταν ημουν μικρη (μην σου πω ακομα και τωρα :P)
Βρεχει ε;;; Εδω που ειμαι εγω εχει μονο χιονια και τα βαρεθηκα...

Οσο αφορα το τραγουδι...ειναι τελειο...καλα που μου ειπες τον τιτλο γιατι δεν μου το επεζε παλι...ορισμενα τα εχει κανει φραγη η sony...

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Συγνώμη, αμφισβητείς τον ποιητή? Τι \"farmville\" και φλωριές είναι αυτές (!), \"φάμπρικα\" γιατί έχει τραχιά ποιότητα και κάνει αντίθεση με το \"άνθος\"! Jesus learn about poetry people! 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, η loser poets society (&amp; related hungry artists) ίσως σας απελάσει από την ελιτιστικη κάστα της δεσποινίς!
> 
> 
> ...



λαθος παλι Petran μου...εκφρασου σε παρακαλω ελευθερα...
ανεβαινει, ανεβαινει η λιμπιντο...και εγω συγκρατηθηκα αλλα εσυ συνεχιζεις και με πιεζεις...ελεος δηλαδη  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

ΥΓ : ας με απελασουν λοιπον απο οπου θελουν...δεν με νοιαζει...εγω θα συνεχισω να ειμαι αυτη που ειμαι και αν δεν αρεσω σε καποιους προβλημα δικο τους...δεν εχω αναγκη αυτους που δεν με δεχονται...αλλα ουτε θελω μια επιβεβαιωση απο ανθρωπους η μαλλον συνολο ανθρωπων που δεν ειναι αυθεντικοι...


(ετσι και αλλιως loser τους ονομασες, αρα ανηκω εγω σε αυτους;φυσικα και οχι...και αν ανηκω για σενα σε αυτους, εσυ εχεις το προβλημα... :Smile: )

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ανοιξούλα ,
εχτες το βραδυ αργά ,ειχε στο ΑΝΤ1 μια ταινια εποχής ,ξέρεις απο αυτές που μας αρέσουν..Μεσαίωνας στη Βενετία!!!!!
Ξύπνησα και είχα ακόμα τη γεύση που μου άφησε αυτή η ταινία.Ονειρο ..η δύναμη της αγάπης μπροστα στην Ιερά Εξέταση.Αλλα γμτ έχασα την εισαγωγή και δεν ξέρω τον τίτλο για σου τον προτείνω...

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.antenna.gr/movies/1589 ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ (DESTINY OF HER OWN) μηπως ηταν αυτη;;Εψαξα λιγακι στο προγραμμα του αντ1...αν ειναι καποια στιγμη θα ψαξω να την δω...για να μην παρεξηγηθω απο τον Petran...δεν ειμαι βασιλικια...αλλα ειναι ομορφο το συναισθημα που μου δεινει εκεινη η εποχη...επισης λατρευω καστρα και ιπποτες...φανταζομαι και εσυ το ιδιο ετσι!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ΥΓ : ας με απελασουν λοιπον απο οπου θελουν...δεν με νοιαζει...εγω θα συνεχισω να ειμαι αυτη που ειμαι και αν δεν αρεσω σε καποιους προβλημα δικο τους...δεν εχω αναγκη αυτους που δεν με δεχονται...αλλα ουτε θελω μια επιβεβαιωση απο ανθρωπους η μαλλον συνολο ανθρωπων που δεν ειναι αυθεντικοι...
> 
> 
> (ετσι και αλλιως loser τους ονομασες, αρα ανηκω εγω σε αυτους;φυσικα και οχι...και αν ανηκω για σενα σε αυτους, εσυ εχεις το προβλημα...)




Βλέπω ότι το χιουμορ και ο αυτοσαρκασμός δεν είναι ακριβώς τα φορτε σου! 


Πόσο δύσκολο αλήθεια είναι να είσαι η άνοιξη? Πάντως εγώ δεν θα μπορούσα να αντέξω ούτε λεπτό! Ω γλυκιά μου άνοιξη είσαι ήρωας! 



(περίμενε για ηρωικό ποίημα soon)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> http://www.antenna.gr/movies/1589 ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ (DESTINY OF HER OWN) μηπως ηταν αυτη;;Εψαξα λιγακι στο προγραμμα του αντ1...αν ειναι καποια στιγμη θα ψαξω να την δω...για να μην παρεξηγηθω απο τον Petran...δεν ειμαι βασιλικια...αλλα ειναι ομορφο το συναισθημα που μου δεινει εκεινη η εποχη...επισης λατρευω καστρα και ιπποτες...φανταζομαι και εσυ το ιδιο ετσι!!!




Ναι αυτή η εποχή είναι φανταστική. Καλά φυσικά δεν παρεξηγώ και εμένα μαρέσει! Αφού ονειρεύομαι ξανθιές πριγκιποπούλες με μακριά ωραία φωρέματα να με περιμένουν στο παραθύρι! Μόνο πρόβλημα είναι αυτά τα τσίγγκινα βρακάκια με την κλειδαριά που φoράνε κλαψ! (έχω δοκιμάσει και το +4 two-handed sword μου και δεν κάνει τίποτα!) Αλήθεια ποια η γνώμη σου γι αυτά τα εσώρουχα? Απλά για επιστημονικούς λόγους ρωτάω. Τουλάχιστον να τα φoράνε αλλα να μην βάζουν δύσκολους κωδικούς! 


:O

----------


## anoiksi

ποση φαια ουσια ξοδευεις για να ειρωνευεσαι;;; Το χιουμορ και ο αυτοσαρκασμος εχει και καποιο οριο...απο εκει και περα μπαινεις σε αλλη κατηγορια...

Ρωτα αυτον που με ονομασε ετσι...κατι θα ηξερε;;;

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> http://www.antenna.gr/movies/1589 ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ (DESTINY OF HER OWN) μηπως ηταν αυτη;;Εψαξα λιγακι στο προγραμμα του αντ1...αν ειναι καποια στιγμη θα ψαξω να την δω...για να μην παρεξηγηθω απο τον Petran...δεν ειμαι βασιλικια...αλλα ειναι ομορφο το συναισθημα που μου δεινει εκεινη η εποχη...επισης λατρευω καστρα και ιπποτες...φανταζομαι και εσυ το ιδιο ετσι!!!


Yessss...αυτή ηταν..
Οπως τα λες ακριβώς..
Εγω δηλώνω οτι ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ολα τα συναφη..Λόγω της μικρής ακουω τα τραγουδάκια της Τinkerbelll της νεραιδούλας,τραγουδαω μαζι με τη μικρή λαλαλαλα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcxuFSpcMIw
Τωρα για τον Πετράν και τα χιουμορώδη του σχολιάκια:στην αρχή νομιζα οτι βρίσκει τετοιου ειδους συζητήσεις γελοίες και δήθεν,τωρα ειμαι σίγουρη οτι του αρέσει να μας πειράζει...

----------


## anoiksi

ναι οκ και εγω σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι γουστα αυτα στην αρχη και δεχομουν την αποψη του χωρις προβλημα, αλλα συγγνωμη loser να πει αυτοι που πραγματικα ειναι...τι νομιζει δηλ απο τον εαυτο του...οκ να κανεις την πλακα σου αλλα αφησε τα επιθετα εφοσον δεν γνωριζεις την ποιοτητα του αλλου...ελεος δηλ...αστεια και ειρωνια ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ναι οκ και εγω σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι γουστα αυτα στην αρχη και δεχομουν την αποψη του χωρις προβλημα, αλλα συγγνωμη loser να πει αυτοι που πραγματικα ειναι...τι νομιζει δηλ απο τον εαυτο του...οκ να κανεις την πλακα σου αλλα αφησε τα επιθετα εφοσον δεν γνωριζεις την ποιοτητα του αλλου...ελεος δηλ...αστεια και ειρωνια ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα...




Συγνώμη αλλά αν δεν κατάλαβες έβαλα τον εαυτό μου πρόεδρο και όλο αυτό ήταν πλάκα εξυπνοπούλι. 



doh!




Προτείνω καθημερινή επαφή με την πραγματικότητα, λήψη 20 mg. πραγματινίνη χ δύο φορές την ημέρα και αντισοβαρίνη 5 χ 500 mg. καθώς και reality-based psychotherapy. Νάνοι/ξωτικά και χομπιτς να αποφεύγονται σε καθημερινή βάση ενώ η επανάληψη της φράσης \"δεν είμαι η τινκερμπελ\" θα βοηθούσε σημαντικά στην επαναπραγματοποίηση της ασθενούς! 


Dr. Peter Real
Author of

\"Η αβάσταχτη ύπαρξη της άνοιξης+1000+1 φανταστικές περιπέτειες\" 

καθώς και του πολύ γνωστού

\"Δεν θέλω Πετράν. Θέλω Μινιτράν\"



p.s. (Θα ξαναγυρίσω με ένα καταπληκτικό ποίημα. Ναι θα είναι έπος!)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> στην αρχή νομιζα οτι βρίσκει τετοιου ειδους συζητήσεις γελοίες και δήθεν,τωρα ειμαι σίγουρη οτι του αρέσει να μας πειράζει...



+1! :P

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ναι οκ και εγω σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι γουστα αυτα στην αρχη και δεχομουν την αποψη του χωρις προβλημα, αλλα συγγνωμη loser να πει αυτοι που πραγματικα ειναι...τι νομιζει δηλ απο τον εαυτο του...οκ να κανεις την πλακα σου αλλα αφησε τα επιθετα εφοσον δεν γνωριζεις την ποιοτητα του αλλου...ελεος δηλ...αστεια και ειρωνια ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα...
> 
> 
> ...






PETRAN, πώς τα σκαρώνεις αυτά? 
μας κάνεις και γελάμε! 

καλέ, εσύ θαλαμοφύλακας είσαι τέτοια ώρα?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PETRAN, πώς τα σκαρώνεις αυτά? 
> μας κάνεις και γελάμε! 
> ...



Hello Αρκτούλα!


Όχι ήμουν σε άδεια αλλά τώρα πρέπει να ξαναμπώ μέσα κλαψ! Ευτυχώς όμως για το φορουμ σε 3 εβδομάδες τελειώνω! \"Λέ-λέ\" που λένε και στον στρατό. Τότε θα μπορώ να αφιερώσω το 100% του εαυτού μου στην δημιουργία και στην τέχνη. Αυτό το θρεντ έχει να δει πολλά καταπληκτικά ποιήματα! Καθώς και πρόζα(κ)!


Αχ, τώρα μου ήρθε και ένα γλυκό τραγουδάκι...

\"Κελαηδούν τα λελεδόνια
κελαηδούν τα λελεδόνια
κελαηδούν τα λελεδόνια
κελαηδούν
Λεεεεε-λλεεεε\"


είναι μινιμαλιστικό!


:P

----------


## RainAndWind

Απολύεται,απολύεταιιιι
Απολύεται ο Petrance
Και τρελαίνεταιιιιι

Τι είδαν τα ματάκια μου τα wannabe-μπλε σκούρα και αμυγδαλωτά με τη βοήθεια έγχρωμων φακών από επώνυμα οπτικά στην Ερμού;Δεν σας αρέσει το χιούμορ και ο αυτοσαρκασμός;Πολύ κακώς!(μπαίνει αυτόματος πιλότος ερασιτέχνιδος ψυχολόγου------&gt;μα το χιούμορ και ο αυτοσαρκασμός βοηθούν να απαλύνεις το αυστηρό σου υπερΕγώ,το ακόμη αυστηρότερο υπερΕσύ,που εμποδίζει τη ροή των συναισθημάτων να αναδυθούν,ούτως ώστε ο κίνδυνος πως κάποιος θα αντιληφθεί πως βαθιά μέσα στις χαράδρες της άνυδρης Ψυχής σου κρύβεται ένα φοβισμένο παιδί,ατάιστο αγάπη αλλά με ηλιοκαμμένο πρόσωπο,χείλη σκασμένα από την αρμύρα και γλουτιαίους σμιλεμένους από τη σκληρή ζωή και των γυμναστηρίων Joe Weider. :Mad: 

Γιατί δεν αφήνετε τον Έρωτα να σας οδηγήσει στην Αιωνιότητα λατρεμένε μου ψυχολόγε-ντιτζέι;Mήπως φοβάσαι την θνητότητά σου,μήπως έχεις χαθεί σε δρόμους που η σάρκα κυβερνάει το Πνεύμα,μήπως είσαι κι εσύ ένα από τα σύγχρονα θύματα στο κυνήγι της ηδονής,δίχως σκοπό,δίχως ρότα,με τις τύψεις και τις ενοχές να σου κατατρώνε ολημερίς κι ολονυχτίς την έμπνευση και τους φέτα κοιλιακούς σου;
Άκου κι εμάς τα παιδιά του Έρωτα,έλα σε επαφή με το λυρισμό,ένωσε τη λάγνα σου φωνή με την παγκόσμια ανάγκη για σεξ,ψέματα και βιντεοταινίες!Ω κομμωτή κομητών,ω πλανεμένο μας βλαστάρι,άφησε τα άνθη της Αγάπης να στάξουνε μέσα σου το νέκταρ τους,γιατί το αρνείσαι τόσο έντονα,τόσο γλαφυρά και με τoν αυτοσαρκασμό διχάζεσαι και αυτοτιμωρείσαι;
Αποδέξου την Ορθοδοξία,τους προραφαηλίτες ζωγράφους και τον Σαίξπηρ,τη Γιόγκα και τον διαλογισμό,τα κόκκινα τριαντάφυλλα και την απαγόρευση των προγαμιαίων σχέσεων,κλάψε στον ώμο μου για τον θάνατο του ρομαντισμού και την κόλαση της επιστροφής των λαμέ κολάν στη μόδα. :Mad:

----------


## anoiksi

\"Η αβάσταχτη ύπαρξη της άνοιξης+1000+1 φανταστικές περιπέτειες\" 

οποτε θελεις να σου πω καμια ιστοριουλα, ωστε αυτο το ενδιαφερον σου βιβλιο να μετατραπει σε τομο...τι λες;;;

Τωρα εξηγουνται ολα...ησουν στρατο και σαλταρες....δεν πειραζει θα επανακαμψεις...

----------


## RainAndWind

Προσωπικά λατρεύω το χιούμορ του Petran.Αλλά ίσως να είμαι η μειοψηφία,που ποτέ δεν το θεωρώ πρόβλημα.:P

----------


## Lou!

κι εγώ δηλώνω fan του πετρανειου humor.

anyway guys έχετε κοινό που σας διαβάζει, οπότε... keep up!  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Προσωπικά λατρεύω το χιούμορ του Petran.Αλλά ίσως να είμαι η μειοψηφία,που ποτέ δεν το θεωρώ πρόβλημα.:P



Και καλα κανεις που δεν το θεωρεις προβλημα να εισαι η μειοψηφια...Προσωπικα λατρευω καθε τι διαφορετικο...

Σε ενα πραγμα θα του δωσω δικιο, γιατι δεν το ειχα προσεξει...πραγματι ειναι ο προεδρος του συλλογου...η αληθεια να λεγεται, ετσι δεν ειναι;;;

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> η επανάληψη της φράσης * \"δεν είμαι η τινκερμπελ\"* θα βοηθούσε σημαντικά στην επαναπραγματοποίηση της ασθενούς! 
> 
> 
> Dr. Peter Real
> Author of
> ...


ΕΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!! Έχω κλείσει τα δικαιώματα πρώτη!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Πανω σε ηλιους και φωτιες ζωγραφισα ενα ονειρο....!!!!!!!!!

Καληνυχτα σε ολους...ομορφα ονειρα...

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα, το όνειρο ξεθωριάζει σε παγόβουνα και χιονοθύελλες.

Καλημέρα...

----------


## anoiksi

Καλημερα...!!!

narnia μου...τι κανεις;;;Πως εισαι;;;

...και οι χιονοθυελλες γινονται ολο και πιο δυνατες, ενω τα παγοβουνα ορθωνουν αναστημα και γινονται πιο ψηλα και απο το Εβερεστ...δεν μπορω να δω πια τι κρυβεται πισω απο ολα αυτα, δεν μπορω να δω το ονειρο μου...ο δρομος μου τελειωσε εδω, καιρος να γυρισω στο σπιτι μου, γιατι απο εδω και περα δεν υπαρχει πια ο δρομος που υπηρχε...

----------


## narnia

Δεν ήθελα να σε φοβίσω, να κρυώσω λίγο το όνειρό σου ήθελα κοριτσάκι. 
Είμαι καλά, έχει πέσει δουλειά ξαφνικά και δεν θέλω να τα κρατώ για αργότερα. Τρέχω...

----------


## anoiksi

...και καλα εκανες...απλα ειπα να το συνεχισω :Smile: 

ετσι και αλλιως το ονειρο μου εχει κρυωσει εδω και λιγο καιρο, γιατι βρηκα την δυναμη αυτο που με εκαψε να το ριξω στο κρυο νερο μα ακομα ακουω το τζζζζζ που εκανε καθως εσβηνε...τωρα προσπαθω να σβησω και τον ηχο του...δεν εχει και πολυ νοημα να πολεμας να φτιαξεις κατι που η ιδια κατεστρεψες...δεν ειναι;;;

Και καλα κανεις θα σου πω παλι, γιατι μαζευονται και δεν ξερεις υστερα απο που να αρχισεις... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις λύση βρες άλλο πρόβλημα.


Τελειο...το διαβασα καπου και ειπα να το μοιραστω... :Smile: ...μαλλον ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε...χεχε

----------


## Alterego

Πολυ καλο  :Wink:  και σοφο...!

Λες ετσι να βρεθουν δυο λυσεις;;

Καλησπερα!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Γεια σου αλτερ...

ναι παιζει...δεν λενε αλλοστε εκει που δεν το περιμενεις ερχεται;;;
 :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

μμμ..ετσι λενε.Υσχιει ομως; αν ειναι ετσι να μην περιμενω τοτε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## anoiksi

Σου προτεινω να μην περιμενεις, ισχυει δεν ισχυει, γιατι το μονο που θα κερδισεις ειναι να περασει χωρις σκοπο ο χρονος περιμενοντας...
Λοιπον αδραξε την μερα...και οτι ειναι να ερθει θα ερθει, οτι δεν ερθει απλα δεν ηταν να ερθει και ισως καλυτερα ετσι...

δεν ειναι;;;

----------


## anoiksi

και οτι δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις αλλαξε το με αυτο που μπορεις... :Smile: 


αμπελοφιλοσοφιες τωρα.....να εχουμε να λεμε...

----------


## Alterego

:Big Grin:  δεν εχεις αδικο και το ξερεις... αλλα πως περιμενεις; Πως λες στην καρδια σου και στο μυαλο σου να περιμενουν;

Αληθεια πρεπει να μεινουμε με την σκεψη οτι ειναι να γινει ας γινει;..

----------


## anoiksi

Το να περιμενεις ειναι ανθρωπινο, πολυ ανθρωπινο...αλλα πρεπει να μαθω/μαθουμε να μην περιμενουμε, ετσι θα ειναι τα πραγματα πολυ πιο απλα, πολυ πιο ηρεμα...απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη δεν γινεται...

αλλο να περιμενεις κατι και αλλο να εχεις υπομονη...

Οταν μιλαει η καρδια σου να βαζεις την λογικη και οταν μιλαει η λογικη την καρδια σου...ετσι εξισορροπεις τα πραγματα..ετσι προσπαθω να κανω πια...δεν ξερω αν λειτουργει, θα δοκιμασω παντως...

----------


## anoiksi

αν μεινουμε με την σκεψη οτι ειναι να γινει στα παντα, τοτε κινδυνευουμε και να μεινουμε στασιμοι γιατι πιθανο να μην προσπαθουμε τοσο...αναλογα την κατασταση παντα...

πιστευω οτι πρεπει να προσπαθουμε ως το σημειο που μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι, ως εκει που μπορουμε κατι να αλλαξουμε απο εκει και περα ετσι και αλλιως οποιαδηποτε προσπαθεια θα ειναι ματαια...

----------


## Alterego

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου... :Smile: 

Ειναι ματαιο να προσπαθεις να αλλαξεις κατι που απλα δεν αλλαζει.Χανεις χρονο,δυναμη και πιστη.Η μαγκια ειναι να ξεχωρισεις τι αλλαζει και τι οχι.Γιατι μερικες φορες δεν θελουμε να παραδεχθουμε τι αλλαζει και τι οχι..

----------


## anoiksi

σιγουρο αυτο...ειναι κατι που θελουμε τοσο πολυ που βλεπουμε μονο το αποτελεσμα χωρις να δινουμε βαση σε ολα τα υπολοιπα...και εκει χανομαστε...δεν ξεχωριζουμε το εφικτο απο το μη εφικτο...βυθιζομαστε μονο στα θελω μας και αυτα μας τρελενουν και μας δημιουργουν σκεψεις...

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9qhwnMsDw4&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXuxMWbYEro&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXq0eKNKXvU


Καληνυχτα..

----------


## anoiksi

ευχαριστω....καληνυχτα αλτερ... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

χιχι καταλαβες οτι ειμαι σε φαση τρυπες ε;;;

Τελειο κομματι...να εισαι καλα...

----------


## anoiksi

Τι καχυποπτος ειναι ο κοσμος και τι κακος...ελεος μηδεν εμπιστοσυνη και ειλικρινια...αρχιζω και αναρωτιεμαι πως βγηκα εγω ετσι...Νευρα, στεναχωρια και απογοητευση απο τον κοσμο...παω να πιω κανενα κοκτειλ και υστερα κανενα ουισκι να μου φυγει...

Θελω να σταματησω να ειμαι ετσι ευαλωτη και να με επηρεαζει το παραμικρο...θελω να γινω παλι η παλια...ακουω λυσεις!!!


ΥΓ Μαζι με μενα που θελω να με αλλαξω παλι...θελω να αλλαξω και τον κοσμο...τι λετε ειστε ετοιμη για επανασταση;;;

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtYnRkMS69k&amp;feature=related

ετσι ρεεεεε.....ετσι....!!!

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtYnRkMS69k&amp;feature=related
> 
> ετσι ρεεεεε.....ετσι....!!!



χμμμ....νομίζω ότι αυτό ταιριάζει καλύτερα με τον ρομαντισμό που \"βγάζει\" το thread σου!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfpgE1EoOjs&amp;feature=related
 :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Επανασταση τωρα!!! Ενωθειτε ολοι μαζι ...ειμαι μεσα παντως  :Smile: 
Μου ακουγεται καλη ιδεα..ετσι να διωξουμε και λιγο την βαρεμαρα που εχουμε καμια φορα!!!

Καλη σας νυχτα!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Τι καχυποπτος ειναι ο κοσμος και τι κακος...ελεος μηδεν εμπιστοσυνη και ειλικρινια...αρχιζω και αναρωτιεμαι πως βγηκα εγω ετσι...Νευρα, στεναχωρια και απογοητευση απο τον κοσμο...παω να πιω κανενα κοκτειλ και υστερα κανενα ουισκι να μου φυγει...
> 
> *Θελω να σταματησω να ειμαι ετσι ευαλωτη και να με επηρεαζει το παραμικρο...θελω να γινω παλι η παλια...ακουω λυσεις!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ Μαζι με μενα που θελω να με αλλαξω παλι...θελω να αλλαξω και τον κοσμο...τι λετε ειστε ετοιμη για επανασταση;;;*


Ανοιξη μου,
παντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι αλλιώτικοι απο εμας,σίγουρα θα μας επηρεάζουν αν θελουμε να ανήκουμε στον κόσμο και να μην ειμαστε κλεισμένοι στη γυάλα μας..
νομίζω πως απο τη στιγμή που θα αποδεχτούμε τη διαφορετικότητά μας σαν κάτι * θετικό*,τότε δεν θα νιώθουμε ευάλωτοι στην \"όποια\" κριτική..
Αφου το κάνω εγώ,σίγουρα μπορείς να το κάνεις κι εσύ!!!!

Δεν μπορώ να συμμετάσχω σε επανάσταση τωρα,ειμαι πολυ κουρασμένη,μονο με τη σκέψη μου προς το παρόν!!

----------


## anoiksi

iberis,

θα προσπαθησω να προστατεψω την αγαπη...ειναι κατι που στην τελικη δεν μπορει να στο παρει κανεις...ζει μεσα σου και φευγει μονο οταν το θελησεις η ιδια...

Να εισαι καλα και σε ευχαριστω.... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6AY_RgL8y8&amp;NR=1

μια καληνυχτα με τον κουκλο...

----------


## anoiksi

δεν το ειχα γραψει επειδη πηρα καποια κριτικη, αλλα επειδη με κατηγορησαν, χωρις να ισχυει...και αυτο το θεωρω εγω ως αδικο και ως προσβολη...αλλα αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος μας...
Μερικες φορες αισθανομαι πολυ χαζη που ειμαι επιπολαια, αγνη και ευγενικη...

Σημερα μου ειπαν το εξης... ,,τον πονο τον αισθανονται πιο εντονο οι καλλιεργημενοι και μορφωμενοι ανθρωποι,, ... (διευκρινιζω οτι μορφωση δεν παει να πει ανωτατη εκπαιδευση) και αυτο ισχυει...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-KY0IB9VrY&amp;feature=related

Φωτεινουλα, αυτο για σενα...να εχεις ενα καλο βραδυ....

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> δεν το ειχα γραψει επειδη πηρα καποια κριτικη, αλλα επειδη με κατηγορησαν, χωρις να ισχυει...και αυτο το θεωρω εγω ως αδικο και ως προσβολη...αλλα αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος μας...
> Μερικες φορες αισθανομαι πολυ χαζη που ειμαι επιπολαια, αγνη και ευγενικη...
> 
> Σημερα μου ειπαν το εξης... ,,τον πονο τον αισθανονται πιο εντονο οι καλλιεργημενοι και μορφωμενοι ανθρωποι,, ... (διευκρινιζω οτι μορφωση δεν παει να πει ανωτατη εκπαιδευση) και αυτο ισχυει...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-KY0IB9VrY&amp;feature=related
> 
> Φωτεινουλα, αυτο για σενα...να εχεις ενα καλο βραδυ....



Ανοιξούλα μου,
Η αδικία ειναι γαιδούρα και επιστρέφει στο αφεντικό της..να το θυμάσαι..
Τέλειο το \"αδεια μου αγκαλιά\",σε ευχαριστώ..

----------


## anoiksi

Alterego,

Χαιρομαι που με ακολουθεις στην επανασταση...αλλα η Φωτεινουλα;;; Πρεπει να της δωσουμε δυναμη να ερθει και εκεινη να παλεψουμε μαζι...για εναν δικαιο, αληθινο κοσμο...Σε μας ανηκεις γλυκεια μου...ελα και θα αυξανεται ολοενα και πιο πολυ η δυναμη σου...Πιστευω σε σενα... :Smile: 

Για σενα αλτερ ποιος ειναι ο πιο σημαντικος στοχος; Να αρχιζουμε σιγα σιγα τον προγραμματισμο και να μετραμε νικημενες μαχες...ποιος ξερει, ισως κερδισουμε και την επανασταση... :Smile: 

Καληνυχτα...και μην σταματας να κανεις ονειρα!!!

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα!!...

Να φερουμε τοτε και την Φωτεινουλα γιατι οχι;Οσο περισσοτεροι τοσο το καλυτερο.Τι λες;;  :Smile: 

Ο πιος σημαντικος στοχος;...Μμμμ....θελει συζητηση κατι τετοιο και επειδη ακομη ειναι πρωι για μενα και επειδη βαριεμαι και να δουλεψω ειμαι σε ληθαργο.Θα επανελθω ομως πιο φρεσκος αποψε!!

Μια καλη ημερα...οσο γινεται

----------


## Alterego

Σημαντικος στοχος λοιπον... προσωπικος η γενικοτερα για τον κοσμο; 
Πρεπει να το διευκρινισεις λιγο αυτο  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

νομιζω ο γενικος ειναι αλληλενδετος με τον γενικο και αντιστροφα...αρχισε λοιπον και πες οτι θελεις... :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Μμμ...για μενα δεν ξερω ακομη προσωπικα ποιος ειναι ο στοχος μου.Ειναι τοσα πολλα τα θελω μου που ξεχασα ποια ειναι στοχοι!...

Οσο για τον κοσμο...Θελω να σωσω τον πλανητη απο βεβαιο θανατο.Λες να μπω σε καμια οργανωση;

----------


## anoiksi

ειδες εχεις τοσα πολλα που τελικα δεν αρχιζεις απο κανενα και πνιγεσαι στα ολο και πιο πολλα θελω σου...

Save the world....οχι ρε...εμεις δεν ειπαμε θα αλλαξουμε τον κοσμο...στις ξεπουλημενες οργανωσεις greenpeace κτλ θα πας;
No way... :Wink: 

Λοιπον συμμαζευω...μεχρι στιγμης...δικαιος αληθινος κοσμος που να ζει σε εναν ομορφο, καθαρο και υγιες πλανητη... :Wink:

----------


## Alterego

Οχι σκεφτηκα να φτιαξω μια δικια μου οργανωση  :Smile: 
Και επιτελους να με φωναξουν να παω στο National Geographic  :Smile: 

Περα απο την πλακα ομως ναι επιθυμω ενα δικαιο αληθινο κοσμο,σε καθαρο περιβαλλον.
Ενα κοσμο που θα μπορει να εχει ελευθερο χρονο να δημιουργει..Να μην θολωνεται απο πλουτη και να χαμηλωσουν λιγο οι τονοι με τα καταναλωτικα αγαθα!

----------


## anoiksi

Ναι ακριβως...σκεψου οτι αλλοι τρωνε χαβιαρι 2000ευρω το κιλο και αλλοι δεν εχουν να φανε ψωμι...που θα παει αυτο;;

----------


## Alterego

κοιτα αν και ειναι ωραιο το χαβιαρι ποτε δεν θα εδινα τοσα λεφτα να το αγορασω.Να σου πω ομως κατι;
Ακομη και εμεις το κανουμε αυτο.Δεν τρωμε χαβιαρι αλλα δινουμε λεφτα σε πραγματα που ισως δεν επρεπε.Θες δεν θες το κανεις.Σε παρασερνει ολο αυτο..Βεβαια οχι σε ετσι βαθμο,υπαρχουν και χειροτερα..
Θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα αν ζουσαμε σε ενα αλλο κοσμο που δεν υπηρχαν ολα αυτα.
Κι αν πιασουμε απο τετοια παραδειγμα οπως πχ χαβιαρι κλπ δεν θα τελεισουμε..
Υπαρχει πχ νερο που το ακριβωπληρωνεις ενω αλλου δεν υπαρχει καν

----------


## anoiksi

ναι εχεις δικιο σε αυτο...αλλα αναλογικα με αυτα που καταναλωνει ο απλος λαος και τα υπερογκα εξοδα που εχουν οι πλουσιοι καμια σχεση...αυτοι πρεπει να πανε λιγο πιο πισω τις πολυτελειες τους...

----------


## Alterego

Ναι ακριβως..που εχουμε ομως φτασει και ακομη δεν ειδαμε και πολλα.Πως τους πιανεις πισω τις πολυτελειες τους και να τις δωσεις στους φτωχους;;;

----------


## anoiksi

Μια τραπεζικος γερμανιδα σε μεγαλη ηλικια μα εργαζοταν ακομα, ξερεις τι εκανε;;; Επερνε μικρα ποσα απο αυτους που ειχαν χρηματα και τα εβαζε σε τραπεζικους λογαριασμους εκεινων που ειχαν αναγκη...Την πιασανε και την διωξανε...δεν την κυνηγησαν ποινικα ομως.., και αποδειχτηκε οτι δεν εβαλε τιποτα στην τσεπη της...

Αυτο ειναι να εχεις ψυχη, θαρρος και δυναμη...

----------


## Alterego

Καλο αυτο....γιατι στην ουσια δεν τα πιανεις για σενα αλλα τα δινεις εκει που εχουν αναγκη.Αυτο δεν ειναι φιλανθρωπικο εργο;;;!

----------


## anoiksi

Ακριβως...

Το ονειρο μου θα ηταν και ας ακουγεται πιθανο χαζο και επιπολαιο ειναι να μπορεσω και εγω να βοηθησω καποιον στη ζωη μου...ειναι κατι που οχι μονο ειναι καλο αλλα και απο εγωιστικης αποψης θα με γεμιζε απολυτα...ισως το μοναδικο...να δινω πραγματα στους ανθρωπους ποσο σε αυτους που αγαπω και νοιαζομαι...πολλες φορες ομως ειναι και ψυχοφθορο...

----------


## Alterego

μμμ...Γιατρευει την ψυχη σου να δινεις βοηθεια σε καποιον οταν δεν μπορει να βοηθησει τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.Το πιστευω αυτο..κι ας το κανεις για σενα,τουλαχιστο βοηθας,δεν εχει σημασια γιατι το κανεις,παρα οτι το κανεις..
Ισως ειναι ψυχοφθορο,αλλα τουλαχιστο σε βγαζει λιγο απο τον ληθαργο και ετσι ισως ανακαλυψεις αλλες πυχες του εαυτου σου

----------


## anoiksi

ουφ ουφ...αυτη η ωρα ακομα και μετα τελος και αυριο ρεπο...επιτελους γιατι βαρεθηκα...!!!

Εχουμε και αλλα πραγματα στη ζωη μας να κανουμε, οπως να παμε για ψωνια η να βαψουμε τα μαλλια μας που εχουν ασπρες τριχες κτλ σημαντικα πραγματα λοιπον... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Ακριβως...
> 
> Το ονειρο μου θα ηταν και ας ακουγεται πιθανο χαζο και επιπολαιο ειναι να μπορεσω και εγω να βοηθησω καποιον στη ζωη μου...ειναι κατι που οχι μονο ειναι καλο αλλα και απο εγωιστικης αποψης θα με γεμιζε απολυτα...ισως το μοναδικο...να δινω πραγματα στους ανθρωπους ποσο σε αυτους που αγαπω και νοιαζομαι...πολλες φορες ομως ειναι και ψυχοφθορο...


Πολύ όμορφο Άνοιξη αυτό που γράφεις.
Είναι κάποιοι άνθρωποι, που για κάποιους λόγους έχουν ανάγκη να προσφέρουν. Κι αυτό τους δίνει πολλή ικανοποίηση, πολλή χαρά.
Όμως μη ξεχνάς να δίνεις και στον εαυτό σου. Και μέσα από την προσφορά στον άλλο αλλά και μέσα από το αποκλειστικό δόσιμο της Άνοιξης προς την Άνοιξη.
Όπως και να μη περιμένεις ανταλλάγματα για ότι δώσεις.
Και να μην συγχέεις τα όρια στις σχέσεις με την προσφορά. Γιατί και τα πρώτα είναι απαραίτητα. 

Είναι πράγματα που με έχουν προβληματίσει και μένα κατά καιρούς.

Όσο για το παράδειγμα της τραπεζικού υπαλλήλου πράγματι πολύ θαρραλέο αλλά και ακραίο...
Γνώμη μου είναι ότι η βοήθεια μπορεί να προσφερθεί άκόμη και στις πιο απλές καθημερινές μας στιγμές, είτε σε δικούς μας είτε σε αγνώστους ανθρώπους, είτε με υλικό τρόπο είτε με συναισθηματικό...

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huwM9lJ7vVs&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQUzhK5nkOA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5WvUo8dSD4&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWHeDNo-GV8&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

Καληνυχτα...!!!

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWdEeyDc-L4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alterego

Χαιρεται..!! Αρχισαμε τα τραγουδια  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

:Smile: ...ε ναι....!!!!

----------


## anoiksi

και υστερα κανενα εργο...μα δεν μπορω να το κανω ποστ...:P

----------


## Alterego

Τι εργο;;...

----------


## anoiksi

ειμαι στο ψαξιμο...καλα τον τιτλο μπορω να τον κανω ποστ:P...

----------


## anoiksi

μαλλον θα δω το invictus...καλο ακουγεται... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6PUwHYBYMA&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kHtInbiBlE

το αφιερωνω σε μενα... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djNtZsZQDow&amp;feature=quicklist

----------


## anoiksi

τι ειναι χειροτερο, να μην νιωθεις τιποτα η να νιωθεις τοσα πολλα αλλα να μην θελεις πια να τα εκφραζεις;;;

ειναι καλυτερα να μην εχεις τιποτα η καλυτερα να εχεις εστω και κατι που να σου δινει μια γευση απο αυτο που θα ηθελες;;;

πως μπορει κανεις να εχει αυτο που ειχε καποτε;;;
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ........................................

θα μπορουσα να συνεχισω με απειρες ερωτησεις αυτο το βραδυ, αλλα τοτε σιγουρα δεν θα μου απαντησει κανεις σε καμια ερωτηση. Νιωθω σαν να εχω σουρωσει παρολο που δεν αγγιξα αλκοολ...θα φταιει φυσικα και οτι ξυπνησα νωρις...ειναι πολυ ομορφο κατα βαθος αυτο που νιωθω, αλλα το εχω βαρεθει...θελω καπου να πω ολες μου τις σκορπιες σκεψεις...ξερω δεν θα βγαλει κανεις νοημα, αλλα γιαυτο δεν ειναι το σιτε;;; Αυτο το βραδυ το αφιερωνω σε μενα και μονο σε μενα...Θα δωσω καποια ακομα περιθωρια στον εαυτο μου...Ειναι τοσο κριμα που δεν μπορω να μοιραστω πια τιποτα μονο αυτα τα ανουσια πραγματα...Θελω αυτο το βραδυ να ταξιδεψω...να ταξιδεψω μακρια μεσα στο ονειρο μου...

Ισως...Θα...Περιμενε...Αν...Για τι...Πως...Ειναι...
Ποιο μονη και απο τους μονους...οταν δεν εχεις συμμαχο τον εαυτο σου...

Θα αγαπαω για παντα τις αναμνησεις μου...αξιζουν να τις αγαπω και ας ειναι πολλες φορες ανασταλτικες...καποια στιγμη ισως γινουν και αφορμη...

----------


## anoiksi

Μα κι ο καθείς σκοτώνει ό,τι αγαπάει,
και πρέπει αυτό απ’όλους ν’ακουστεί.
Άλλοι με κολακεία σε σκοτώνουν 
Κι άλλοι με ματιά φαρμακερή
Μ’ένα φιλί σκοτώνουν οι δειλοί,
Κι οι γενναίοι άνδρες με σπαθί.

Νέοι σκοτώνουν άλλοι την αγάπη τους
Κι άλλοι σαν γενούνε γέροι. 
Με χέρι Λαγνείας άλλοι τήνε πνίγουνε 
Κι άλλοι με Πλούτου χέρι
Κι επειδή πιο γρήγορα παγώνει έτσι το κορμί,
Οι πονόψυχοι σκοτώνουν με μαχαίρι.

Άλλοι για λίγο ερωτεύονται κι άλλοι για πολύ.
Άλλοι τον Έρωτα πουλάνε κι άλλοι τον αγοράζουν.
Άλλοι με βουρκωμένα μάτια τον σκοτώνουνε 
Κι άλλοι βουβοί τον αφανίζουν
Κι ενώ ο καθείς σκοτώνει ό,τι αγαπάει,
Όλοι ωστόσο δεν πεθαίνουν.

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.logotexnia.net/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp; id=62%3A---lr-------&amp;Itemid=55

----------


## anoiksi

Τωρα νιωθω καπως καλυτερα....ξεσουρωσα απο την μεθη του μυαλου μου...τα καταφερα πιο γρηγορα απο οτι ηλπιζα...χαιρομαι για μενα :Smile: ....

Τωρα ειμαι αρκετα ηρεμη για να κοιμηθω....

Καληνυχτα ανθρωπινη ψυχη...ειναι ωρα να ξεκουραστεις....

----------


## anoiksi

Καλημερα,

ο ηλιος μου ελαμψε σημερα...ειναι ενα ομορφο πρωινο (για μενα πρωινο:P?) μετα απο ενα δυσκολο βραδυ...ειμαι γεματη φως, ελπιδα και ζωη...!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Το δάκρυ είναι το διαμάντι της ψυχής μας και ειναι πιο πολυτιμο οταν κυλαει σιωπηλα...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Το δάκρυ είναι το διαμάντι της ψυχής μας και ειναι πιο πολυτιμο οταν κυλαει σιωπηλα...




http://www.mehmetjan.com/myspace/com...omments-19.jpg

----------


## PETRAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5yVB46IYgU

----------


## anoiksi

οχι και εμο βρε Petran.....!!!
ωραια μια μελαγχολια την εχω οκ αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειμαι εμο :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Που χαθηκες;;; Σε περιμενα να ερθεις, επρεπε να σε κουνησω με καποιο ποστ μου ε;;; Ειμαι σιγουρι οτι διαβασες το link που παρεθεσα παραπανω...Ευτυχως δεν εκανες την κριτικη σου :Smile: ...ειμαι σιγουρι οτι θα μου ελεγες οτι ανηκω εκει, σε εκεινο τον καιρο...

Ξερεις, θυμωσα μερικες φορες μαζι σου, αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω να σου κρατησω κακια, γιατι ναι στην τελικη δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος αυτης της εποχης...πιστευω οτι ειμαι αγνη, ρομαντικη και μελαγχολικη...ειμαι αυτο που ειμαι...εσυ τι λες πρεπει να αλλαξω;;;

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




γιατί το λες αυτό?τι εννοείς \"αγνή\" που οι άλλοι άνθρωποι αυτής της εποχής δεν έχουν?

----------


## anoiksi

οχι δεν λεω οτι δεν υπαρχουν και αλλοι σαν εμενα, ειδικα σε αυτο το σιτε...

αλλα πλεον η κοινωνια απο μονη της αναγκαζει τον ανθρωπο να μην ειναι ανθρωπος...και γιαυτο δεν κρινω κανεναν, μονο εμενα που εγω δεν ακολουθησα η δεν ακολουθω αυτην την μοδα και προσπαθω/παλευω συνειδητα να το αλλαξω...
με την λεξη αγνη εννοω οτι δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να κανω κακο σε καποιον, οτι δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να κοροιδεψω η να εκμεταλλευτω καταστασεις η ανθρωπους...πολλες φορες ειμαι και επιπολαια και ευκολοπιστη...οχι δεν εννοω οτι εγω δεν κανω λαθος και φυσικα αλλα το παρεδεχομαι...εχω τοση μεγαλη αναγκη απο την αληθεια και ας μην με συμφερει...καπως ετσι το εννοω δεν ξερω αν μπορεσα να το εκφρασω σωστα :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

και επισης αναζητω την κριτικη...μονο ετσι μπορω να γινω πιο σωστη...αν υπαρχει αυτος ο ορος...

----------


## arktos

οκ, ήσουν κάτι παραπάνω από κατατοπιστική.
να ξέρεις πάντως, πως δεν είσαι η μόνη...

----------


## anoiksi

:-)...να εισαι καλα φιλε μου...ναι το πιστευω αυτο που λες...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> οχι και εμο βρε Petran.....!!!
> ωραια μια μελαγχολια την εχω οκ αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειμαι εμο
> 
> Που χαθηκες;;; Σε περιμενα να ερθεις, επρεπε να σε κουνησω με καποιο ποστ μου ε;;; Ειμαι σιγουρι οτι διαβασες το link που παρεθεσα παραπανω...Ευτυχως δεν εκανες την κριτικη σου...ειμαι σιγουρι οτι θα μου ελεγες οτι ανηκω εκει, σε εκεινο τον καιρο...
> 
> Ξερεις, θυμωσα μερικες φορες μαζι σου, αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω να σου κρατησω κακια, γιατι ναι στην τελικη δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος αυτης της εποχης...πιστευω οτι ειμαι αγνη, ρομαντικη και μελαγχολικη...ειμαι αυτο που ειμαι...εσυ τι λες πρεπει να αλλαξω;;;



Τίποτα να μην αλλάξεις. Ίσως απλά να γίνεις πιο \"προσαρμοστική\". Αν είσαι 16-22 βέβαια εντάξει, είναι φυσιολογικό να είσαι πιο ευαίσθητη. Teen ( η μετα-teen) angst που λένε και οι άγγλοι.


Γιατί άλλο να είσαι ευαίσθητη και καλή ψυχή και άλλο να είσαι ευαίσθητη σε σημείο μακακίας-σορρυ κιόλλας. Και εγώ πέρασα αυτή τη φάση στο λύκειο. Ντυνόμουν στα μαύρα. ήμουν υπερ-ευαίσθητος και άκουγα goth. ΄Γιατί όχι? Έφηβος ήμουν! Όμως μετά με την ωρίμανση αποκτάς κάποιο έλεγχο. Εκεί που μια ατάκα μπορούσε να με λυγίσει μετά με γαργαλούσε. Και χωρίς να χάσω το ρομαντισμό μου η οτιδήποτε, ακόμα και σήμερα που είμαι 29 μου αρέσει η πιο ατμοσφαιρική η ρομαντική μουσική ας πούμε η ένα ποίημα του baudlaire. Άλλο να έχεις κάποιες ευαισθησίες και άλλο να είσαι στο σημείο που δεν είσαι όσο λειτουργικός θα ήθελες. Ποτέ τα άκρα δεν είναι καλά. 

Φυσικά δεν λέω ότι είσαι κάτι από αυτά, απλά παραθέτω την άποψη μου και αν βρεις κάτι μέσα σε αυτή οκ!

----------


## anoiksi

Καληνυχτα / Καλημερα....!!!

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGHdn1Gojc&amp;feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKBoWpo59XY
μικρε μου πριγκιπα κοιμησου και εγω θα μεινω εδω μαζι σου...αν μπορουσα να δω της ψυχης σου τα μερη, να νικουσα το εγω που εδω με κραταει ενα κοσμο να δω και τους δυο να χωραει...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtEqZmSZv1M&amp;feature=related
και συνεχιζω το ταξιδι μου οπως θελω εγω, μεσα στα ονειρα μου...μεσα απο το τραγουδι... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
κοκκινος ηλιος η καρδια μου....

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWwmIfy0GNE&amp;feature=related


One- Metallica

I can\'t remember anything
Can\'t tell if this is true or dream
Deep down inside I feel the scream
This terrible silence stops it there

Now that the war is through with me
I\'m waking up, I cannot see
That there\'s not much left of me
Nothing is real but pain now

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, help me

Back in the womb it\'s much too real
In pumps life that I must feel
But can\'t look forward to reveal
Look to the time when I\'ll live

Fed through the tube that sticks in me
Just like a wartime novelty
Tied to machines that make me be
Cut this life off from me

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, wake me

Now the world is gone I\'m just one
Oh god, help me 

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, help me

Darkness imprisoning me
All that I see
Absolute horror
I cannot live
I cannot die
Trapped in myself
Body my holding cell

Landmines has taken my sight
Taken my speech
Taken my hearing
Taken my arms
Taken my legs
Taken my soul
Left me with life in hell

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aoo0j9SL4c

αφιερωμενο στα επαναλαμβανομενα μου λαθη...

----------


## anoiksi

Αφωτεινη μου....σβηνω σβηνω υ2υ και δεν λεει να με αφησει να σου στειλω...γιαυτο καθυστερω...ειμαι αρρωστη...εχω γριππη...μου ελειψες... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

μπορω να σου στειλω αυριο γλυκια μου...δεν την παλευω αλλο να σβηνω... :Smile: ...σε ευχαριστω παντως...!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

και εγω ...συνάχι.
Πως εισαι αυτο τον καιρό?

----------


## anoiksi

και εσυ;;; Περαστικα μας λοιπον... :Smile: ...τις τελευταιες μερες ημουν χαλια...αλλα ολα θελουν τον χρονο τους...υπομονη και ολα καποια στιγμη θα φτιαξουν αυτο λεω στον εαυτο μου για να του δωσω δυναμη... :Smile: εσυ γλυκια μου;;;

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ολα καλά..Εχω λίγο διαβασμα για τα γαλλικά και δεν προλαβαίνω...μαλλον θα τα αφήσω για λιγο καιρο.
Αλλα,ψυχολογικά καλύτερα απο ποτέ..αυτούς που με χαλάνε τους εχω μακριά.

Τι επαθες?Καλα θα τα πουμε u2u.

----------


## anoiksi

καληνυχτα Αφωτεινη μου...δεν την παλευω αλλο...!!!
Τα λεμε αυριο.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

Τελειο αυτο...πολυ καλο...χαιρομαι για σενα πραγματικα, γιατι το αξιζεις...μμμ μαθαινεις γαλλικα;;; Πρωτον οι γλωσσες δεν ειναι το φορτε μου και δευτερον κανεις που κανεις τον κοπο να μπεις σε αυτην την διαδικασια γιατι δεν μαθαινεις ισπανικα η ιταλικα;;;
Ξερω ξερω, τι ειναι τα γαλλικα, αλλα δεν μου αρεσουν...να ντρεπομαι;;;

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Οχι βεβαια ,τι να ντρέπεσαι?
Γιατι γαλλικά?Εκανα στο σχολείο 6 χρόνια και είχα ηδη μια επαφή.Πήγα πήρα τα βιβλία το καλοκαίρι και τελειως χαλαρά αρχισα να διαβάζω.
Για να πιεστώ λίγο γράφτηκα σε φροντιστήριο που ειναι πιο οργανωμένα τα πράγματα.Τζίφος.Βαριόμουν να στρωθώ, ασε που αυτο το χειμώνα τα μικρά μου αρρώστησαν 3-4 φορές και δεν πήγαινα.
Μου αρέσουν πολύ και να φανταστείς απο ευρωπαικές πόλεις δεν εχω πάει Παρίσι...τωρα σε κανα χρόνο να μεγαλώσει λιγο και η μικρή να τα παιρνω μαζι,να αποκτήσουν εμπειρίες.Να εχουν εικόνες.

Ωραία τα ιταλικά, απο οτι μου ειπαν τα τελειώνεις σε 2-3 χρόνια.

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-uXTApotgY

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQh0JMaVtxg

----------


## Φωτεινη!

γεια σου ανοιξούλα μου,τι κανεις?Λιώνουνε τα χιόνια?

----------


## anoiksi

γλυκεια μου Φωτεινη...εδω και μια βδομαδα σταματησαν τα χιονια και ευχομαι/πιστευω να μεινει ετσι...δεν φτανει που παλευουμε καθημερινα να ειμαστε πιο καλα, ειχαμε και αυτον τον χιονια για τοσο διαστημα...ασε που και καλοκαιρι δεν εζησα αφου μονο εβρεχε... :Smile: ...και με ριχνει πολυ ο ασχημος καιρος...δεν πολυμπαινω τελευταια για πολυ στο σιτε...δεν ξερω γιατι...δεν ειμαι ουτε χαλια ουτε και πολυ καλα, υπαρχει ισορροπια η οποια δεν με φοβιζει...αυτο που δεν μπορω ομως ειναι να ακολουθησω ενα προγραμμα που θα με αλλαξει, θα αλλαξει αυτο που με ενοχλει ακομα...αυτο πολεμαω αυτο το διαστημα...να σηκωθω απο την απραγια και να προβω σε δραση...αυτο που μου ελειψε ολο το τελευταιο διαστημα...νιωθω βαρια πολυ βαρια και δεν το αντεχω αλλο...αυτα απο μενα...εσυ τι κανεις, πως εισαι; Πες μου τα νεα σου απο εδω η στειλε μου υ2υ...θα χαρω πολυ...

----------


## anoiksi

τις μισω αυτες τις βραδιες...κανονικα επρεπε να ειμαι εξω και να τα πινω με φιλους, μα δεν μπορεσα να βγω...δεν ειχα την δυναμη...τα παντα μεσα μου γυριζουν, τιποτα δεν ειναι στασιμο...αυτο που θα ηθελα ειναι καπου να κρυφτω και να ξαναβγω οταν θα εχω δυναμη να αντικρισω ξανα τους ανθρωπους...χωρις να υπαρξει καμια αλλαγη...σαν να μην εγινε τιποτα να ξαναεμφανιστω ετσι απλα..ωραιο δεν θα ηταν;;; Δεν ξερω τι μου φταιει, δεν ξερω τι θελω και τι να κανω...νιωθω και παλι κενη...ποιο κλικ πρεπει να γινει στο μυαλο μου για να ειμαι καλα;;; Τι μας κανει ευτυχισμενους;;; Για ποιο λογο ζει ο ανθρωπος;;;

Βαρεθηκα να κανω τις ιδιες σκεψεις συνεχως...ελεος μαζι μου...θελω να ελευθερωθω, να μην εχω καμια αναγκη...αναγκες κλεισμενες για παντα μεσα μου...ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΠΙΑ...ειστε περιττες και ακαλεστες...!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> τις μισω αυτες τις βραδιες...κανονικα επρεπε να ειμαι εξω και να τα πινω με φιλους, μα δεν μπορεσα να βγω...δεν ειχα την δυναμη...τα παντα μεσα μου γυριζουν, τιποτα δεν ειναι στασιμο...αυτο που θα ηθελα ειναι καπου να κρυφτω και να ξαναβγω οταν θα εχω δυναμη να αντικρισω ξανα τους ανθρωπους...χωρις να υπαρξει καμια αλλαγη...σαν να μην εγινε τιποτα να ξαναεμφανιστω ετσι απλα..ωραιο δεν θα ηταν;;; Δεν ξερω τι μου φταιει, δεν ξερω τι θελω και τι να κανω...νιωθω και παλι κενη...ποιο κλικ πρεπει να γινει στο μυαλο μου για να ειμαι καλα;;; Τι μας κανει ευτυχισμενους;;; Για ποιο λογο ζει ο ανθρωπος;;;
> 
> Βαρεθηκα να κανω τις ιδιες σκεψεις συνεχως...ελεος μαζι μου...θελω να ελευθερωθω, να μην εχω καμια αναγκη...αναγκες κλεισμενες για παντα μεσα μου...ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΠΙΑ...ειστε περιττες και ακαλεστες...!!!



Χμ ακούγεται σαν κατάθλιψη. Γιατί δεν πας σε ένα ειδικό?

----------


## anoiksi

Αυτην την διαγνωση την εχω κανει και χωρις γιατρο...αλλα το παλευω ακομα μονη μου...ημουν και χειροτερα...εμεις οι ανθρωποι κρυβουμε πολυ δυναμη μεσα μας αν θελουμε...δεν ειναι Πετραν;;; Αρκει να θελουμε...η δυναμη ειμαστε εμεις...!!!

----------


## anoiksi

ενιωσα καλυτερα τωρα που τα εβγαλα απο μεσα μου...γιαυτο ευχαριστω το σιτε...

καληνυχτα...ειναι ωρα να κοιμηθω και νυσταζω φοβερα... :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Αυτην την διαγνωση την εχω κανει και χωρις γιατρο...αλλα το παλευω ακομα μονη μου...ημουν και χειροτερα...εμεις οι ανθρωποι κρυβουμε πολυ δυναμη μεσα μας αν θελουμε...δεν ειναι Πετραν;;; Αρκει να θελουμε...η δυναμη ειμαστε εμεις...!!!


 Ναι καλά ακούγονται όλα αυτά τα παραμυθένια αλλά η πραγματικότητα δεν είναι έτσι. Ειδικά αν κάνεις πλεον την τρίχα τριχιά και δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς τα βασικά συναισθήματα και ο εαυτός γίνεται εχθρός σου. Τότε είναι που πρέπει να πας σε ειδικό για να σε βοηθήσει με το βάρος που έχεις δημιουργήσει άθελα σου και σε πλακώνει. Ένα βάρος που δεν υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα παρα μονο μέσα στο μυαλό σου. Μερικές φορές είναι δύσκολο να σηκώσεις ένα βάρος όταν αυτό το βάρος είσαι εσύ. Έφηβη είσαι? Μην φοβάσαι πάντως να πας σε ένα ειδικό. Γιατί και αυτό ασθένεια είναι όπως όλες οι άλλες.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ......αναγκες κλεισμενες για παντα μεσα μου...ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΠΙΑ...ειστε περιττες και ακαλεστες...!!!


Ανάγκες που ζητάν ικανοποίηση.Που είναι εκεί και σου θυμίζουν πως είσαι ζωντανή και θες να φας,να πιεις,να ερωτευτείς,να μιλήσεις,να αγαπήσεις και τόσα άλλα...
Ανάγκες δικές σου που επιμένουν να υπάρχουν όσο θα υπάρχεις και το μόνο που ζητάνε είναι προσοχή και ικανοποίηση,τροφή.
Γιατί να είναι περιττές?Αφού αυτές σου δείχνουν πως θα είσαι καλά.
Ακάλεστες άραγε?Ή είναι ένα με το είναι σου?

Βαρύ το φορτίο τους όμως όταν είναι διψασμένες.....

----------


## anoiksi

Οχι δεν ειμαι εφηβη, ακριβως γιαυτο ξερω τις δυναμεις μου...μεχρι στιγμης καλα τα καταφερνα με τον εαυτο μου, γιαυτο ειμαι και σιγουρι οτι θα το παλεψω και μονη μου...ειμαι αγωνιστρια...και η χαρα οτι τα καταφερα μονη μου θα ειναι υστερα διπλη...ημουν πολυ πιο ασχημα και επανηλθα μονη μου σε μερικους μηνες...τωρα που βλεπω και λιγακι πιο καθαρα απο οτι πριν, προσπαθω να επεξεργαστω τα συναισθηματα...δεν εχω προβλημα να παω σε ψυχολογο, αλλα βαριεμαι να μπω στην διαδικασια να του εξηγησω το προβλημα μου...ναι αισθανομαι τον εαυτο μου εχθρο μου, ξερω οτι ολο το βαρος που νιωθω το δημιουργω εγω, ξερω οτι πολλα απο τα αυναισθηματα μου ειναι πλασματικα ειναι μονο μεσα στο μυαλο μου...βλεπω καθαρα και προσπαθω να τα διωξω...το μονο ισως που θα βοηθουσε να παω σε καποιο ειδικο ειναι να βγαλω πραγματα απο μεσα μου, το κανω και εδω ομως οταν εχω μεγαλη αναγκη απο τετοια ξεσπασματα...δεν μου αρεσουν και πολυ μπορω να σου πω...γιατι κανονικα ειμαι παρα πολυ δυνατος ανθρωπος και το βρισκω αδυναμια...πιο πολυ με βοηθαει να νιωθω γυρω μου ανθρωπους που νοιαζονται για τον συνανθρωπο τους...πιο πολυ δυναμη μου δινει αυτο...


Απολυθηκες ναι;;;Πως εισαι εσυ;;;Καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ......αναγκες κλεισμενες για παντα μεσα μου...ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΠΙΑ...ειστε περιττες και ακαλεστες...!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Μαλλον εχεις δικιο, αυτο ειναι το κλειδι, αλλα πες μου ολα απο εμας κρινονται;;; Το μονο που θελω ειναι να σιωπησουν λιγο...να μην μου φωναζουν στο αυτι δυνατα...τις εχω ακουσει...και προσπαθω να βρω μια λυση, αλλα δεν σταματουν να φωναζουν...δεν γινονται ολα ετσι απλα επειδη τα θελουμε...

----------


## Arsi

Προσπάθησε να τις δώσεις λίγη τροφή.Κάτι απλό.Δε χρειάζεται να ξεκινήσεις απ\'αυτές που ικανοποιούνται δύσκολα....
Έστω κάτι...να μαλακώσουν.

πρέπει να βγω τώρα,ίσως σου ξαναγράψω μετά,φιλιά.

----------


## anoiksi

:Smile: ναι ετσι ειναι αρσι μου...σκεφτομαι πολυ καιρο τι τροφη να τους δωσω, αλλα ολες ειναι χρονοβορες και δυσκολες...αλλα αρχισα να τις ταιζω με μια και αυτο εχει μεγαλη σημασια...αυτες που μπορω πιο ευκολα να τις ικανοποιησω τις φοβαμαι, γιατι και στο παρελθον το εκανα και πληγωθηκα/απογοητευτηκα πολυ...ετσι αποφασισα να ακολουθησω το αγαθα κοποις κτονται...ψαχνω τον δρομο που θα ακολουθησω μονη μου χωρις να χρειαστω κανενα, παρολο που εχω αναγκη απο ανθρωπους...νομιζω οτι προσπαθω να κανω φιλο και συμμαχο και εραστη τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο...ειναι δυσκολο αφου εχω μαθει αλλιως, αλλα και αλλοι ανθρωποι δεν ζουν ετσι μονο με τον εαυτο τους;;; Και ας εχουν κοσμο γυρω τους...και φαινονται ευτυχισμενοι...ας το δοκιμασω και εγω λοιπον...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ανοιξουλα μου,ειναι καιρος τωρα που παλευεις...μπορει ενας ειδικος να σε ξεκουράσει..να σου δωσει υλικο να σκεφτεις,να σου υποδειξει μεσα απο σενα ,σε ποιο σημειο σκονταφτεις..Ισως μετα απο κατι τετοιο το κουβαρι να ξετυλιχθει,το εχεις σκεφτει ετσι?
Καποιες φορες ειναι πιο ευκολο να το κανεις ,παρα να το σκεφτεσαι.. :Smile: 
Φιλιά..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> ...νομιζω οτι προσπαθω να κανω φιλο και συμμαχο και εραστη τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο...ειναι δυσκολο αφου εχω μαθει αλλιως, αλλα και αλλοι ανθρωποι δεν ζουν ετσι μονο με τον εαυτο τους;;; Και ας εχουν κοσμο γυρω τους...και φαινονται ευτυχισμενοι...ας το δοκιμασω και εγω λοιπον...


Είναι το πρώτο βήμα άνοιξή μου για να πας στο επόμενο...
Η βάση.Εκεί που άλα ξεκινούν και τελειώνουν.Ο εαυτός μας.
Άλλωστε πραγματικά κανείς δε μπορεί να μας βλάψει εκτός του εαυτού μας.Κ όταν είμαστε φίλοι μαζί του δεν έχει λόγο να το κάνει...

Νομίζω πως ξανακάναμε κάποτε παρόμοια κουβέντα.Και θυμάμαι στιγμές που έκανες κινήσεις αγάπης από σένα για σένα κ έβρισκες ομορφιά.Όπως κ κάνεις,ακόμα κι αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφεις..απλά επειδή το έχεις ανάγκη.Κ αν παρατηρήσεις κρύβεται ομορφιά κ στα πιο απλά πραγματάκια.

καλή συνέχεια :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B63I9X6rMlo&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPFWEaMKts4&amp;feature=related

----------


## MARIAVAS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TnV0Qybda4

----------


## Φωτεινη!

γεια σου Ανοιξουλα!!!!
Εισαι καλά?

----------


## anoiksi

Φωτεινη μου εσυ τι κανεις;;;...μου ελειψε η στοργικη γωνια σας...ο τοπος που μπορω να λεω τα συναισθηματα μου, οσο μελα, ηλιθια και κολλημενα και αν ειναι...ο τοπος στον οποιο αυτα που λεω και νιωθω εχουν αντικρισμα...επελεξα το τελευτεο διαστημα ομως να μην το κανω και ας μου λειπει πολυ...δεν θελω να επαναλαμβανομαι και ας ξαναεπαναλαμβανεται ξανα το ιδιο σκηνικο, σκηνικο που εχω ζησει ξανα και πιθανο να το ζω για μια ζωη...επελεξα να παρω τον δρομο του αγωνα, ωστε να μην χαθω...χτες βραδυ ειχα ενα πολυ ασχημο ονειρο...πιστευω οτι ειναι το υποσυνηδειτο μας τα ονειρα και γιαυτο τρομαξα....τρομαξα απο μενα...ποσα ασχημα συναισθηματα, ποσους δυνατους φοβους κρυβω μεσα μου...τρομαξα, με λυπηθηκα και με θαυμασα ταυτοχρονα που ακομα εχω δυναμη και μπορω να γελαω...τι πολεμο κανω καθημερινα μεσα μου!!!...πρεπει σιγα σιγα να διωξω οτι με στεναχωρει και με πληγωνει, ειναι χρεος μου, δεν το αξιζω ολο αυτο...


Φωτεινη μου...σε ευχαριστω που υπαρχεις, δεν ξερεις και ισως να μην μαθεις ποτε ποση δυναμη μου χαρισες και μου χαριζεις...απο την καρδια μου στο λεω αυτο αν θελεις το πιστευεις...ευχομαι να εισαι εσυ, ο αντρας σου αλλα το πιο σημαντικο τα παιδακια σου καλα και παντα ευτυχισμενοι...

MARIAVAS σε ευχαριστω μαλλον σου αρεσει το βιντεο πιο πολυ ε;;;

----------


## soft

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/112617/2/

----------


## anoiksi

Soft σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ...οχι μονο για το νοημα του βιντεο που μου μετεφερες αλλα και για το γεγονος που με σκεφτηκες και το ποσταρες εδω...σε ευχαριστω...και παρεπιπτοντος λατρευω τους ΙΝΔΙΑΝΟΥΣ....:-)

----------


## kris

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί η δημιουργία νεών προφίλ από το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, οι συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις και οι προσβολές προς την προσωπικότητα διαχειριστών και μελών του φόρουμ, ενημερώνω πως θα απευθυνθω στη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και θα προχωρήσω σε μήνυση, ασκώντας κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα.

ΝίκοςD.*

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> παρεπιπτοντος λατρευω τους ΙΝΔΙΑΝΟΥΣ....:-)


anoiksi
παρεπιπτοντος και γω, λατρευω την φιλοσοφια τους  :Smile: 
και ξερεις,γενικα στους ινδιανους δεν αρεσαν οι παγιωμενες αποψεις.


αυτο για αρχη ,γιατι μ αρεσει πολυ  :Smile: 


Ω! Μέγα Πνεύμα
χάρισέ μου την ηρεμία να δεχτώ
ό,τι δεν μπορώ μες στη ζωή ν\'αλλάξω,
δος μου το θάρρος ν\'αλλάξω
ό,τι είναι δυνατόν ν\'αλλάξει...
και δωρισέ μου τη φρόνηση
να μπορώ να διακρίνω τη διαφορά.

Preghiera Cherokkè

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aS3yN3cQ7c

----------


## anoiksi

απλα υπεροχα τα λογια σου πιο πανω και το μαγευτικο τραγουδι που μου ποσταρες...σε ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ...συνεχισε να μου ποσταρεις τετοια...:-)...ειναι απλα υπεροχα...

----------


## anoiksi

ξεχασα ειναι ακριβως τα λογια που πρεπει να ακουω αυτην την στιγμη...νομιζω πως θα τα γραψω ομορφα σε ενα χαρτι και θα τα κρεμασω στο υπνοδωματιο μου...!!!

----------


## soft

Το παράδοξο των καιρών μας,είναι ότι έχουμε όλο και πιό πολλά
πελώρια κτήρια, μα ηθική πιό χαμηλή
Λεωφοριόδρομους πιό φαρδείς,μα πιό στενούς ορίζοντες στη σκέψη.
Ξοδεύουμε περισσότερο,αλλά έχουμε λιγότερα.
Αγοράζουμε περισσότεραμα απολαυμάνουμε λιγότερα.
Έχουμε σπίτια πιό μεγάλα,και οικογένειες μικρότερες,
έχουμε μεγαλύτερη άνεση,μα όλο και λιγότερο χρόνο.
Έχουμε μεγαλύτερη εκπαίδευση
μα λιγότερη καλή διαθεση,περισσότερες γνώσεις,περισσότερους ειδικούςαλλά και περισσότερα προβλήματα,περισσότερα φάρμακα
μα λιγότερη υγεία.
Πίνουμε και καπνίζουμε πολύ,ξοδεύουμε χωρίς συλλογισμό,γελάμε ελάχιστα
οδηγούμε με βιασύνη,θυμώνουμε εύκολα,μένουμε άγρυπνοι τα βράδια
ξυπνάμε κουρασμένοι,βλέπουμε πολύ tv
Πολλαπλασιάσαμε τις ιδιοκτησίες μας,ελαχιστοποιήσαμε τις αξίες μας,
Μιλάμε πολύ,αγαπάμε \"όλο και πιό λίγο\"
και συχνότερα \"μισούμε πολυ\"
Μάθαμε πως να κερδίζουμε,τα προς το ζήν ,αλλά δεν μάθαμε να ζούμε.
Καταφέραμε να αυξήσουμε το μέσο όρο της ζωής,
αλλά δεν προσθέσαμε ζωή στα χρόνια μας,δεν συναντήσαμε
το γείτονά μας.
Καταφέραμε να κατακτήσουμε,το σύμπαν, αλλά όχι τον εαυτό μας.
Καταφέρνουμε ισως, να καθαρίζουμε την ατμόσφαιρα του χώρου μας
αλλά μολύναμε την ψυχή μας.\"
αλλά όχι τις προκαταλήψεις.
Γράφουμε περισσότερο,μα μαθαίνουμε λιγότερο.
Κάνουμε σχέδια μεγάλα,μα πραγματοποιούμε ελάχιστα.
Μάθαμε καλά την βιασύνη,μα καθόλου την αναμονή.
Ζούμε σε εποχές 
και σχέσεις μιας βραδιάς,.
Θυμήσου να πείς μια λέξη γλυκειά
Θυμήσου να δώσεις μια θερμή αγκαλιά
σ\'αυτόν που βρίσκεται στο πλευρό σου,
γιατί αυτός είναι ο μοναδικός πλούτος 
που μπορείς να μοιραστείς με την καρδιά, 
και δεν σου κοστίζει τίποτα.
Θυμήσου να πείς \"σας Αγαπώ\" 
στούς αγαπημένους σου
μα πάνω απ\' όλα σκέψου το.
Ένα φιλί, η μια φιλια αληθινη, και μια αγκαλιά
μπορούν να γιατρέψουν πληγές
που βρίσκονται βαθειά στη ψυχή.
Γιατι ειναι αυτο που λειπει,σημερα,και στο τωρα!!!!!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> πολυ ομορφο ολο αυτο το κειμενακι που μου ποσταρες...οντως ειναι ετσι πια ο κοσμος...αλλα τι το θες να επιμενεις να μεινεις καθαρος, αγνος, αληθινος και ειλικρινης, οταν ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι ενα ψεμα...αυτην την στιγμη μισω τα παντα...μισω μεχρι και τα αστερια που μου χαριζουν απλα λαμψη και φως, τα μισω ακριβως γιαυτο να φυγουν...οχι οχι δεν θα μιλησω για μενα σημερα, δεν θα μιλησω ξανα πουθενα και σε κανενα για μενα και το τι ζητω η τι θα ηθελα...δεν εχει μεγαλο νοημα να εισαι αυθεντικος, δεν εχει μεγαλο νοημα να εισαι ειλικρινης...θα πληγωθεις και θα πονεσεις απο τους ανθρωπους...μονο αυτο μπορουν να κανουν πια...και ετσι χανονται και αυτοι που θα επρεπε να μεινουν...




Current 93 - All The Stars Are Dead Now


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-qPHR4sA_8


_Bloody smoke 
Foggy smoke 
Beginnings and endings... 
There\'s a heart of the world 
In the bowed bony Burren 
There\'s a trip-hole to her heart 
In soaring SnÔfellsness 
And the crack of the world 
The moist ruddy lips of her 
Thee slit of the mother fallen 
Sliced from the stars 
By the slicing discus 
At Kamarupa 

From her mouth at the end 
Of the worlds 
From her mouth at the end 
Of the times 
The shapes that form the ends 
Of the wheelings 
The forces that shape the forms 
Of the breaths 
That cover the clouds 
Of the green world\'s last dancings 
Flicker forth like spring-heeled jackals 
All laughing and bloody and wrathful 
And peaceful and shining and pallid 
And burning and liquid and sadness 
And joy 
(Mansour is smiling teethly at the stars 
John sits on the stairs with me 
His eyes are shining - 
Mother - come to me) 

Little lovely licking tongues of fire 
Smiling and slyly emerge from the stones 
The air is now very very viscous 
In the distance Sunday children play pipes 
The air is now very violent 
Birds do not fill the air 
Laughing does not fill the air 
No bodies fill the air 
But the sun filters slowly through the air 
As if it has turned to sticky sweet mud 
All flowers die 
Except for some few 
A chain of burning bloody flowers 
Follow my eyes crying tears 
(Lilith is smiling at the corpse of a cow 
And in that corpsey cow 
The corpse of another 
And so on and so on 
And perhaps forever 
If times were not folding and falling 
Over each other 
And so on and so on and so on 
And certainly endless) 


Mene mene tekel upharsin 
We have been weighed and lost 
We have been weighed and lost 

(I slept I dreamt I dreamed a dream: 
London bright fires smiling and burning 
Light roads road through the starlacked night 
Many dark suns are falling falling down 
London Bridge is destroyed) 
In my mind pigs and rubble gnaw 
In the dark heights and hearts of Albion 
Shudderings in the heart 
Cruelty in the heart 
And this is over 
All over now 
In Kamarupa 

My eyes my mind spinning 
Spinning back and forth 
Eyes in London 
Mind in a hole 
Oh they come they come 
They run out 
Fleeing from what 
They come out running 
Running 
Great Babylon has fallen fallen fallen 
Jerusalem has fallen fallen fallen 
The great great beast 
Is dead dead dead dead 
Simon Simon is dead dead dead dead 
And some other bleeding children 
Are smiling 
They\'re dead in the rubble 
They\'re dead dead dead dead 
And Mercury rises 
And Mercury falls 
And how dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead are you 


Summertime 
When the living is easy 
Summertime 
When the dying is easy 

The world shudders on 
Black tree against a bruised blue sky 
The fairground is all shabby and silent 
Red sky at night 
Red sky at night 
Danger 
Christ is crying 
Christ\'s tears leaving 
His heart and night 
All the many faces we have worn 
All the many faces we have borne 
And dead dead dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead dead are we 

Though once I thought 
Oh once I read 
The hidden god plays hide and seek 
Whilst others still run from him 
From the world\'s stomach 
The goddies emerge 
And who comes to judge us 
And who comes to push us 
The bloody master 
Is bloody dead dead dead 


And who comes to strike us 
And who comes to hold us 
Where is his colour 
Where is her cover 
And What is her nature 
And where does he shine from 
(Broken birds move through the air - 
They all drink blood) 
When Christ smiles his smile is broken 
Holly ivy old dead trees 
Dead dead dead 
Holy and ivy dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead 
Rainbow lovely arc lovely lights 
Dead dead dead dead 
Horn stag cross meets hunter 
Dead dead dead dead 
(Oh Saint Eustace ora pro nobis) 
Old woman old woman old woman 
Old and dead dead dead dead 
Now no summers left 
This side of boxwood 
Crosses broken in my midsummer 

The south is dying 
The north is dying 
The west is dying 
The east is dying 

There are four corners to the world she said 
And every one 
Is dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead dead 
And all the planets 
They\'re dead dead dead dead 
And all my heart 
Is dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead dead dead dead 
Dead dead dead dead dead dead dead 
It\'s all dead dead dead

_

----------


## anoiksi

*Όσο μπορείς*  

Κι αν δεν μπορείς να κάμεις την ζωή σου όπως την θέλεις,
τούτο προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον
όσο μπορείς: μην την εξευτελίζεις
μες στην πολλή συνάφεια του κόσμου,
μες στες πολλές κινήσεις κι ομιλίες.

Μην την εξευτελίζεις πιαίνοντάς την,
γυρίζοντας συχνά κ\' εκθέτοντάς την,
στων σχέσεων και των συναναστροφών
την καθημερινήν ανοησία,
ως που να γίνει σα μιά ξένη φορτική.

Κωνσταντίνος Π. Καβάφης

----------


## anoiksi

*Πριν τους αλλάξει ο Χρόνος*

Λυπήθηκαν μεγάλως στον αποχωρισμό των.
Δεν τόθελαν αυτοί· ήταν η περιστάσεις. 
Βιοτικές ανάγκες εκάμνανε τον ένα
να φύγει μακρυά- Νέα Υόρκη ή Καναδά.
Η αγάπη των βεβαίως δεν ήταν ίδια ως πριν·
είχεν ελαττωθεί η έλξις βαθμηδόν,
είχεν ελαττωθεί η έλξις της πολύ. 
Όμως να χωρισθούν, δεν τόθελαν αυτοί. 
Ήταν η περιστάσεις.- Ή μήπως καλλιτέχνις 
εφάνηκεν η Τύχη χωρίζοντάς τους τώρα 
πριν σβύσει το αίσθημά των, πριν τους αλλάξει ο Χρόνος·
ο ένας για τον άλλον θα είναι ως να μένει πάντα 
των είκοσι τεσσάρων ετών τ\' ωραίο παιδί.

Κωνσταντίνος Π. Καβάφης

----------


## anoiksi

...και περνανε ξανα οι μερες ασκοπα, διχως σημασια για το αυριο, κολλημενος στο παρελθον και στο τωρα, χωρις τα ονειρα του μελλοντος...σου ερχονται μονο οσα μπορεις να αντεξεις...αλλα ποσα μπορει μια ψυχη κουρασμενη να επεξεργαστει;;; απο που μπορει να βρει το θαρρος να γιατρεψει την ψυχη της οταν ολα ειναι θολα στο μυαλο της;;; απο που να πιαστει;;; ολα παλι απο την αρχη...παλι πολεμος, παλι μαχη...ποτε θα σταματησει...ναι δεν γινεται αλλιως θα γιατρευτει μα τωρα τι κανει;;; Φανταζεται το ομορφο αυριο και μαυριζει οταν βλεπει την καταντια του τωρα...γιατι να επηρεαζεται τοσο;;; Γιατι να νιωθει τοσο δυνατα;;; Ποιος ο λογος, αφου ολα εχουν τελειωσει και απλα ειναι η ωρα για μια νεα αρχη...Αδυνατο φανταζει τωρα, μα καλη μου ψυχη βρες υπομονη για μια τελευταια φορα την δυναμη να λυτρωθεις, το αξιζεις...Βρες τα ασπρα φτερα που θα σε κανουν να πεταξεις απο καθε στεναχωρια, απο καθε θλιψη και απογοητευση...Σεβασου τον εαυτο σου, συγχωρεσε τον που μπορει και νιωθει, που κατανοει...Χαιδεψε την καρδουλα σου και προχωρα...η ζωη σου επιφυλλασει πολλα ομορφα πραγματα, ειναι μονο για σενα...ξεφυγε, απελευθερωσου...

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KuEBV08dkA&amp;feature=related

...απλα φανταστικο...

----------


## anoiksi

...Αφωτεινη/Φωτεινη ευχομαι να δεις το υ2υ μου και να μου απαντησεις...Σε ευχαριστω...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ανοιξουλα μου..σου απαντησα ναι?

----------


## anoiksi

Το ειδα Φωτεινουλα μου και σου απαντησα, αλλα αντιμετωπιζω καποια προβληματακια αναζητησης...

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puGpQoP7abI&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvF3CHFXObM&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErjE39GNj1U&amp;feature=related

----------


## Χάιντι

Only the BEST is good enough!

----------


## anoiksi

Άρα???

Δηλαδή???

Υπαρχει καλύτερο λοιπον ε???

Μια ζωή στην αναζήτηση για το καλύτερο???

Μάλλον πρεπει να το ακολουθήσω αυτο που λες...Αν και πολυ υποκειμενική η εννοια του καλύτερου...!!!

----------


## anoiksi

και ναι ειδικα το τελευταιο τραγουδι ειναι καταθεση ψυχης...δεν υπαρχει πιο ομορφος τροπος να εκφραζεσαι με τραγουδια...δινει ζωη...!!!

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKAfMtgd7Do&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

γιατι αμφιβαλλουμε, φοβομαστε, εχουμε ελλειψη εμπιστοσυνης, νιωθουμε ανασφαλεια και αβεβαιοτητα και αμεσως πληγωνομαστε εφοσον ξερουμε τι ειναι κατα βαθος ο αλλος και ας αλλαξε???

ολα αυτα καταστρεφουν τοσο πολυ...μα αδυνατο να το αλλαξω...και με ποναει...

γιατι γινεται??

Βοηθεια!!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Lenaki αυτο ειναι το πρωτο πρωτο μου μυνημα....

Φοβαμαι....Γιατι να ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα και να τα ειδα εγω αλλιως....Αφου συνηθως βλεπω τοσο καθαρα,αντικειμενικα και χωρις αυταπατες...Γιατι δεν μπορεσα να δω πιο βαθια και πιο αντικειμενικα τα πραγματα, ισως να ηταν τωρα διαφορετικα...Προσπαθησα και παλεψα...Δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος που του αρεσει να περιπλεκει τα πραγματα και να δημιουργει σκεψεις και προβληματα στους αλλους αλλα και στον ιδιο του τον εαυτο...Τωρα τον φοβαμαι...Πως γινεται να ειμαι ετσι...Πως γινεται να πιστεψα σε κατι που δεν ηταν υπαρκτο...Με βασανιζει και φοβαμαι...Πως μπορεσα να πλιγωσω εγω ανθρωπους γυρω μου, γιατι πληγωνω,τιμωρω και υποβιβαζω τον εαυτο μου...Ειναι αδικο, ξερω οτι δεν το αξιζω...Νιωθω απογοητευμενη απο μενα...Θελω και θα το αλλαξω αλλα δικαιουμαι λιγο χρονο ακομα να πονεσω την ψυχη μου...να θρηνισω,να ζηλεψω και να μισησω τους αλλους και εμενα αλλα ο πολεμος αυτος θα ειναι μυστικος, βαθια μεσα μου...Ισως μπορεσω να λυτρωθω...Δεν περιμενα να νιωσω ετσι οπως δεν περιμενα να ειναι και τα πραγματα ετσι...πιστεψα μονο σε κατι και αυτη και μονο η ιδεα με κανει και νιωθω τοση απογοητευση απο μενα...Ειναι περιεργο, αξιοθαυμαστο τι παιχνιδια σου παιζει το μυαλο...και το χειροτερο οτι τα πιστευεις....και αλλο τοσο περιεργο ειναι πως γινεται να νιωθεις πραγματα που δεν υπαρχουν...Οχι οτι αν υπηρχαν θα σου αλλαζαν τελειος την ζωη αλλα τουλαχιστον θα συνεχιζες να βασιζεσαι στον εαυτο σου και στο ενστικτο σου....Ομως ολα ειναι επιλογες...Επιλογες που μπορει να σου αλλαξουν την ζωη...Και τωρα τι κανω?Που να βασιστω?Στις φοβιες μου η στις ανασφαλειες μου?Στο μυαλο και στο ενστικτο μου?Στα θετικα στοιχεια της υπαρξης μου?Ειμαι μπερδεμενη το μυαλο μου γυριζει, η καρδια μου πιεσμενη και η ψυχη μου εχει χαθει απο την ντροπη της...Δεν μπορω να μιλησω...Ουτε θελω...Απλα ζω...Δεν νιωθω τιποτα παρα ζαλη...Δεν μπορω να στηριχθω πουθενα...και σε τιποτα...Στον εαυτο μου ετσι και αλλιως οχι γιατι με απογοητευσε, τους φιλους μου δεν μπορω να τους περιπλεξω...Οχι γιατι δεν μπορω αλλα φοβαμαι οτι θα τους τρομαξω η οτι δεν θα με καταλαβουν γιατι δεν εχω λογια να τους εξηγησω πως νιωθω...Ισως καποτε ειμαι σε θεση....Και το δικαιουνται γιατι ειναι αληθινοι φιλοι μου...Πως γινεται να πιστευεις ακομα στον ψευδη εαυτο σου...Πως γινεται να σου δινεται η ευκαιρια να ευτυχισεις και εσυ να την κλωτσας συνεχεια γιατι εχεις αυταπατες του διαφορετικου...Πως γινεται να αγαπας μονο το περιεργο...Εχω βαρεθει να αναζητω και να αγαπαω παντα αυτο το κατι αλλο...Ξερω οτι ειμαι αξια να υποστω ολες τις συνεπειες και θα το εκανα αν μου δινοταν η ευκαιρια....Αλλα γιατι να περιπλεκομαι συνεχεια για χαρη του?Γιατι να ειμαι ετσι?Πολλες φορες αναρωτιεμαι γιατι υπαρχω σε αυτον τον κοσμο, τι προσφερω...Με στεναχωρει που νιωθω τωρα (δεν ειναι παντα ετσι ευτυχως, αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο θα κρατισει) οτι δεν δινω τιποτα, δεν με εχει αναγκη κανεις και δεν με νοιαζεται....Δεν θελω το ψευτικο ομως, τι να το κανω...Δεν εχει νοημα...Ισως παλι δεν θελω να με εχει αναγκη κανεις, γιατι θα δεθω και παλι μαζι του...Και φοβαμαι την επαναλαμβανομενη απογοητευση..Δεν εχω αυτοπεποιθηση ουτε θαρρος...Εχω δοσει τοσα πολλα που πια νιωθω οτι δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να δωσω...Και φοβαμαι γιατι το βλεπουν και οι αλλοι...Πλεον εχω αναγκη να παρω μονο...αλλα πως θα γινει αν δεν δωσω?Πληρωνω το αντιτιμο της ζωης...Οσους και οτι εδιωξα επειδη δεν μου εδωσαν αυτο το διαφορετικο που ηθελα...τι φταινε αυτο ειχαν να μου δωσουν...Τωρα καταλαβαινω πως ενιωσαν...Καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν ζητησαν τιποτα μετα...Ειναι ασχημο να νιωθεις οτι ο κοσμος δεν σε χρειαζεται...αλλα δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις ουτε να το πιεσεις...Μισω τον εαυτο μου, τον σκιζω στα δυο και φευγω γρηγορα μακρια να μην με δει κανεις πως ποναω, υποκρινομαι γιατι δεν μπορω να δειξω αλλα ουτε θελω να δειξω τον βαρβαρο πολεμο μεσα μου...δεν θελω να με λυπηθουν ουτε να ειναι διπλα μου γιατι νιωθουν οτι κρυβω αδυναμιες μεσα μου...Ημουν και ειμαι για ολους αισιοδοξη, χαρουμενη, αξιολατρευτη και ελπιδοφορα, χαριζω στον κοσμο θετικη ενεργεια...δεν θα τους χαλασω την εικονα...δεν θα δειξω αδυναμια...Για αλλη μια φορα θα τα κρυψω βαθια μεσα μου...γιατι μια φορα τα εδειξα και απογοητευτικα μετα...δεν θα το ξανακανω....Ξερω οτι εχω ενα μεγαλο πολεμο μπροστα μου και θα νικησω....


Οποιος θελει να βγαλει πραγματα απο μεσα του ας γραψει σε αυτο το Θεμα....Εγω τα κατεγραψα και αισθανομαι απελευθερωμενη εστω τωρα...Νομιζα οτι δεν θα το ειχα αναγκη, αλλα αποφασισα να κανω τον πολεμο μεσα μου μαζι με ολους εσας που δεν γνωριζω και ισως βλεπεται εστω εσεις τα πραγματα πιο αντικειμενικα και με βοηθησετε και μενα...Ως την μερα που θα ξαναεχουμε αναγκη να βγαλουμε πραγματα απο μεσα μας...

Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## anoiksi

αυτο ειναι το δευτερο μου μυνημα...

Αυριο ειναι η μερα που θα πεταξω μακρια απο το παρελθον, οχι οτι δεν μου θυμιζει τιποτα το μερος που θα παω, απεναντιας απλα εκει νιωθω τωρα οτι θα φτιαξω αναγκαστικα την νεα μου ζωη. Με στεναχωρει γιατι δεν ηταν το ονειρο μου, αλλα χαιρομαι πολυ που θα εχω παλι κοντα μου τους φιλους μου, οπου νιωθω σιγουρια και ασφαλεια....δεν θα με προδωσουν ποτε και το ξερω...το ξερω γιατι σε αυτους δεν φερθηκα αποπνικτηκα...το ξερω γιατι τους λειπω και μου λειπουν...Ναι θα κανω μια καινουρια αρχη με νεους στοχους, με νεες ελπιδες, με νεα ονειρα, με νεους ερωτες...Θα με δημιουργησω απο την αρχη και θελω να πιστευω οτι θα μου βγει σε καλο...Θελω να νιωσω εντονα πραγματα και θα κανω ντα αδυνατα δυνατα να εκπληρωσω τον ενα και μοναδικο στοχο που περνω μαζι μου απο το παρελθον...Να με κανω ευτυχισμενη...δεν ξερω πως θα το καταφερω αλλα θεωρω οτι καθε ανθρωπος εχει το χρεος αυτο απεναντι στον εαυτο του...Ξερω ειναι δυσκολο αλλα τι αλλο απομενει οταν γυρνας εδω και χρονια γυρω απο τα ιδια πραγματα και βλεπεις οτι δεν γινονται ετσι οπως τα θες...Συνηδειτοποιηεις οτι κατι κανεις λαθος το οποιο πρεπει να το αλλαξεις αλλιως θα πνιγεις μεσα στην φουρτουνιασμενη θαλασσα που κρυβει το μυαλο σου...Οσο μακρια και να πας θα κουβαλας το παρελθον και τα λαθη σου μαζι αλλα τουλαχιστον μπορεις να πραξεις διαφορετικα στο μελλον...Δεν μετανιωνω για αυτα που ενιωσα, αν γυρνουσα τον χρονο πισω παλι τα ιδια θα εκανα, αλλα θα αλλαζα λιγο τις πραξεις μου...Παντα νομιζα οτι προστατευω τον εαυτο μου αλλα το μονο που εκανα ηταν να τον σκοτωνω και να τον πλιγωνω και να του ριχνω ολο το φταιξιμο...δεν εφταιξα μονο εγω...και το πιστευω...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ????Ειναι ροδα και γυριζει οσο μεγαλωνω το βλεπω πιο εντονα...οτι εκανες θα το παθεις, οτι εκανες να νιωσουν θα το νιωσεις...Μπηκα και εγω στο παιχνιδι...ενα παιχνιδι που βγηκα χαμενη....Αλλα ετσι ειναι τα παιχνιδια η κερδιζεις και τα περνεις ολα η χανεις και περνεις μονο την πικρη απογοητευση...Ποτε δεν ζητησα κατι στην ζωη μου αλλα εχω και εγω αναγκες...Θελω να μου τις εκπληρωνουν χωρις να το ζηταω αν δεν το βλεπουν πλιγωνομαι και απογοητευομαι...Φοβαμαι οτι δεν ειμαι αρκετη, οτι δεν δινω αρκετα, αλλα βαθια μεσα μου ξερω οτι δινω ολα οσα μπορω....και κυριως αγαπη και συναισθηματα....τι ανωτερο υπαρχει???Η ζωη μου ηταν γεματη απο ερωτα και παθος δεν μου ελειψε αυτο, αλλα μου ελειψε η αιωνια αληθεια, τα ατελειωτα ταξιδια, η τρυφεροτητα των ματιων και η στοργη του αγγιγματος...Δεν ξερω αν σας κουραζω αλλα εχω την αναγκη να βγαλω απο μεσα μου πραγματα....Δεν ειναι ομορφο να μπορεις να διαβαζεις την ψυχη του αλλου???Πιθανο να νιωθεις και εσυ ετσι και με αυτον τον τροπο δεν νιωθεις αλλο μονος...Δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι θα γραψω και εγω σε αυτο το σιτε αλλα ειναι απελευθερωτικο οταν δεν θελεις να μιλησεις με κανεναν η οταν νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις...φυσικα οι λιγες γραμμες δεν κρυβουν ολα αυτα που νιωθεις αλλα πως να εκφρασεις μονο με λογια την ψυχη σου???

Αυτα για σημερα παω για υπνο γιατι αυριο εχω διπλα μεγαλο ταξιδι....

----------


## anoiksi

Μετα την δημοσιευση του τραγουδιου που αρχιζει και το σιτε ηταν ολα αυτα τα μυνηματα που μετα διεγραψα...

Eυχαριστω πολυ liberchild...ειναι πολυ πολυ ομορφο και σε ευχαριστο πολυ γιαυτην την γλυκια σου συντροφια...ειναι πολυ περιεργο πως μπορεις να μπεις στην καρδια και στην ψυχη του αλλου απλα με ενα τραγουδι...με εκανες να νιωσω πολυ ομορφα...Σε ευχαριστω...!!!Εχω κανει το ενα τριτο του ταξιδιου μου, το αλλο τριτο θα τελειωσει οταν φτασω στον προορισμο μου και το τελευταιο θα αρχισει μολις ξεχασω το κλεμμενο μου τριανταφυλλο...και ειναι ο πιο δυσκολος δρομος που θα εχω διαβει μεχρι στιγμης...Μεσω αυτου του θεματος θελω να κανω ολους αυτους που δεν ξερω και ειναι γλυκυτατες υπαρξεις να με συντροφευσουν στο ταξιδι μου και ισως τους βοηθησω και εγω με τις απλες μου σκεψεις οσο με βοηθατε και εσεις ολοι....Θελω να κανω μια νεα αρχη και ευχομαι με τις σκεψεις μου να παροτρυνω και ολους αυτους που θα ηθελαν αλλα δεν βρισκουν την δυναμη να το κανουν...Ειναι περιεργο πως μεσα απο την θλιψη γεννιεται μια νεα ελπιδα και αυτην θελω να την ζησετε και εσεις ολοι και να παρετε δυναμη απο μενα...Μην επηρεαζεσται απο τα θλιβερα μου λογια δεν εχω φτασει ακομα σε αυτο το σημειο ακομα ειναι μπροστα μου, απλα θελω να δειτε την αλλαγη μεσα μου...να γινεται αυτοπτες μαρτυρες και να επιβεβαιωθητε οτι τα ονειρα μπορουν να γινουν πραγματικοτητα και αν δεν γινουν μπορει να πλησιασουν η και να αλλαξουν στην πορεια...Καμια θεληση δεν εξαρτιεται μονο απο μας και αυτο κανει τα πραγματα πιο δυσκολα...αλλα αυτη τη φορα πρεπει να τα καταφερω....Πρεπει να ζησω το ονειρο και ειναι η φωτια του που θα με καψει...ετσι και αλλιως καμενη θα βγω γιατι να μην ζησω τουλαχιστον το ονειρο;Οι στιγμες ειναι η ζωη....


Δεν θα παψω ποτε να αγαπαω και να αισθανομαι...ετσι ειμαι, ετσι λειτουργω...με τα συναισθηματα...οποιος το αντεχει ας μεινει διπλα μου οποιου του ειναι πολυ ας φυγει μακρια μου...ΔΕΝ μπορω και δεν θελω να το αλλαξω, αυτο νομιζω οτι με κανει ανθρωπο...Νιωθω τοσα πολλα....


Σε ευχαριστω liberchild
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
vince
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 1.752
Registered:
Member Is Online



Εστάλη στις στις 19:06 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


anoiksi, με συγκίνησαν πολύ τα όσα έγραψες.. εγώ προσωπικά έχω μάθει να σκοτώνω τα όνειρα μου εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Πέρασα όμως από μια πόρτα που μου δίδαξε πολλά, το πόσο σκληρή είναι η ζωή, όχι απλά και μόνο επειδή εμείς την κάνουμε έτσι αλλά επειδή μας τσακίζει όταν αντιλαμβανόμαστε πως είμαστε απλά ένα παρατημένο παιδί της, με σκοπό την αναζήτηση της. Στην πορεία πάντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ταιριάζουν/ δένουν μαζί με τον κάθε ένα απο μας με ανεξήγητο τρόπο. Έτσι η μοναξιά κάνει διαλείμματα και μας θυμίζει για λίγο οτι φτιαχτήκαμε για να κληρονομήσουμε και εμείς ένα άγγιγμα δημιουργίας. Συγνώμη για το \"ποιητικό\" του μηνύματος το οποίο μου βγήκε διαβάζοντας τα ιδιαίτερα όμορφα σου μηνύματα..



Genius is the talent of a dead man.
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Empneustns
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 1.598
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
Member Is Offline

Διάθεση: Οταν το φως της ψυχης σκιαζει το ηλιοφως...


Εστάλη στις στις 19:15 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


λογια μεσα απο την καρδια,σας χαιρομαι πραγματικα .... δυστηχως οταν μιλαμε με την καρδια σημαινει πως δεν εχουμε τειχη να την προστατεψουμε αλλα παλι, αν ζεις με τειχη χανεις ολη τη θεα...
Προφίλ μέλους E-Mail User Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 13:00 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


vince, δεν χρειαζεται να μου ζητας συγγνωμη για τον τροπο που γραφεις, ειναι ομορφος....χαιρομαι που σε αγγιξαν τα λογια μου....συμφωνω οτι η μοναξια κανει διαλειμματα και σε αυτα μαζευεις ολη την δυναμη για να αντιμετωπισεις την επομενη απογοητευση...Θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι κριμα να μην ονειρευεσαι...Ξερω πολλες φορες γινονται κομματια και σου ξεριζωνουν την καρδια, αλλα απο την αλλη οταν τα ονειρευεσαι σου δινουν τοσα πολλα...δυναμη, χαρα, ευτυχια, ελπιδα....Αν δεν κρατιεσαι απο το ονειρο πως θα ζησεις στιγμες ευτυχιας;Ειμαστε μονοι και θα πεθανουμε μονοι...απλα οι αλλοι ειναι παρον για να ανεβασουν την αυτοπεποιθηση μας και το εγω μας...Οι πιο πολυ ανθρωποι σκεφτονται μονο τον εαυτο τους και πληγωνουν vince ολους εμας που εχουμε δει ποσο ομορφο ειναι να μην σκεφτεσαι μονο τον εαυτο σου...που εχουμε νιωσει την ευτυχια μεσω της ευτυχιας του αλλου και την δυστυχια επειδη ειναι δυστυχισμενοι οι αλλοι...Που μενουμε κοντα τους επειδη απλα νοιαζομαστε γιαυτους και που θα παραμεριζαμε ολα τα δικα μας προβληματα απλα για να βοηθησουμε τους αλλους...Ναι και αυτο ειναι εγωιστικο ομως γιατι το κανεις για να νιωσεις και εσυ καλα...αλλα σιγουρα ειναι ανωτερο απο το να σκεφτεσαι απλα τον εαυτο σου....Ξεφυγα λιγο αλλα ετσι ειμαι οτι θυμαμαι χαιρομαι :Smile: 
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 13:06 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Empneustn, μου πηρες τα συναισθηματα απο την καρδια μου και τα εκανες λογια με μια προταση....που σημαινει τοσα μα τοσα πολλα.....προσπαθω να την προστατευσω αλλα πραγματικα μαγευεται και τα ριχνει....
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
narnia
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 201
Registered:
Member Is Offline

Διάθεση: καλύτερη  :Wink: 


Εστάλη στις στις 13:22 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Μεγαλοδύναμε Κύριε, τον αγαπώ και δεν γίνεται να κάνω αλλιώς.

Πάλεψα και δε γίνεται να ξεριζώσω μιαν αγάπη ριζωμένη,όπως δε γίνεται να φυτέψεις με τη βία στην καρδιά έναν έρωτα.

Μεγαλοδύναμε Κύριε, τον αγαπώ και δεν γίνεται να κάνω αλλιώς.

Για αυτό δώσε μου τη δύναμη να τον αγαπώ έτσι όπως κανείς δεν με έχει διδάξει:

Να τον αγαπώ χωρίς προσδοκία, χωρίς απαίτηση, χωρίς σύγκριση, χωρίς παζάρι, χωρίς γκρίνια, χωρίς οργή, χωρίς αδημονία.

Να τον αγαπώ και να μην τον κατασκοπεύω,να μην τον εκβιάζω, να μη προσπαθώ να με θαυμάσει,να μη προσπαθώ να με λυπηθεί.

Να αποζητώ το καλό του όσο και το δικό μου καλό,και να μη θυμώνω όταν αυτά τα δύο δε συμπίπτουν.

Να αντέχω να περιμένω, να αντέχω να μη μοιάζει με ίνδαλμά μου,να αντέχω να μου ανατρέπει τα όνειρά μου.

Να δέχομαι να μη με καταλαβαίνει έτσι όπως το εννοώ εγώ.

Να δέχομαι να μη τον καταλαβαίνω έτσι όπως το εννοώ εγώ.

Να τον χαίρομαι περισσότερο από όσο του παραπονιέμαι,να τον χαίρομαι χωρίς να τον διορθώνω.

Να τον θαυμάζω χωρίς να υπολογίζω πως θα τον κακομάθω.

Να γίνομαι περισσότερο σπλαχνική παρά δίκαιη.

Να μη του φωνάξω ποτέ πως μετάνιωσα.

Μεγαλοδύναμε φώτισέ με με την αγάπη την ελεύθερη, την αγάπη την σταυρωμένη.

Να δραπετεύσω από την δυναστεία του έρωτά μου,από την αλαζονεία της γνώμης μου, από την ζητιανιά του κορμιού.

Να κάνω καρτερία στην απόρριψη, υπακοή σε αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Να λυγίζω στην άγνοια και την αδυναμία μου.

Να τον κερδίσω μονάχα αγαπώντας τον.

Απλά και αληθινά.

Απλά και ήσυχα.

Αφού η αγάπη η καθαρή είναι πάντα, πάντα αμοιβαία».


\"Προσευχή\" Βαμβουνάκη Μάρω



κι α σου μιλώ με παραμύθια και παραβολές.....είναι γιατί τ\'ακούς γλυκύτερα κι η θλίψη δεν κουβεντιάζεται.
ΣΕΦΕΡΗΣ
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 13:39 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Narnia με εκανες και δακρυσα....ειναι υπεροχο....να εισαι καλα....!!!!
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 14:13 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Χτες ηταν η χειροτερη πτηση που ειχα....Οχι Οχι ο πιλοτος μια χαρα ηταν και μας προσγειωσε ολους σωους και αβλαβης....αλλα ηταν τοσο αποπνικτηκα....Καταρχας καθομουν αναμεσα σε αλλους δυο και δεν ειχα ελευθερια κινησεων, αλλα καλα να παθω αφου δεχτηκα να αλλαξω τη θεση μου...κατα δευτερον ηταν ολο το αεροπλανο γεματο....και φανταστητε οτι εγω ηδη απο μεσα μου πνιγομουν...οσο πιο μακρυα αφηνα την Αθηνα και μετα την Ελλαδα τοσο χειροτερευα...και υστερα με τοσο κοσμο πως να εκφραστω, πως να φυγουν εκεινα τα δακρυα που τα καταπιεζα εδω και μερες....λιγο πριν την προσγειωση δεν αντεξα, βγηκαν ολα και δεν μου εμεινε αλλη λυση παρα να ανοιξω το βιβλιο που αγορασα απο το αεροδρομιο και να χωθω μεσα του πριν με παρει ειδηση κανεις....ηταν γελοιο, ενιωθα πολυ ηλιθια...αλλα δεν εφευγε...Κατα την προσγειωση ηταν σαν να μου μαχαιρωναν την αρτηρια στον λαιμο επαναλαμβανομενα και παραλληλα να με πνιγουν...δεν ξερω τι ηταν αυτο...ηταν παντως πολυ ασχημο...Γινεται ενας πολεμος μεσα μου....αλλα δεν παυω να ελπιζω στις ομορφες στιγμες της ζωης...Δεν υπαρχει ευτυχια...υπαρχουν μονο ευτυχισμενες στιγμες....

Σας αγκαλιαζω ολους και σας ευχαριστω
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
keep_walking
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 5.700
Registered:
Member Is Offline

Διάθεση: Θελω να προχωρησω.


Εστάλη στις στις 23:10 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Μια συμβουλη μονο ανοιξη....γραφε πιο αραια...εννοω αφηνε διαστηματα.Πιστευω οτι θα ειχες ισως και την τριπλασια ανταποκριση αν εγραφες αραια,γιατι γραφεις ωραια,απλως ο αλλος βλεπει ενα πυκνογραμμενο κειμενο και τον πιανει πονοκεφαλος. :Smile: 



Εκφραζω προσωπικες αποψεις χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος.
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 11:35 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


ευχαριστω keep_walking, πρωτα για την συμβουλη σου που ισχυει και κατα δευτερον για το οτι γραφω ωραια :-)....Ξερω οτι ειναι κουραστικο και να σου πω ισως και εγω να μην διαβαζα τα γραφομενα μου αν ημουν ο αλλος.....τωρα που το σκεφτομαι θα διαβαζα την αρχη και ισως και το τελος...χαχα...Θα προσπαθησω απλα οταν αρχιζω, θελω τοσα πολλα να βγαλω απο μεσα μου που παρασειρομαι....
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***


Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 13:53 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Τελικα τι ειναι πιο καλο, να πραττεις με το μυαλο η με την καρδια;
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 14:44 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


να εχετε ολοι ενα ομορφο σαββατοκυριακο.....ευχομαι και ελπιζω οι δυο μερες που ερχονται να ειναι γεματες, ωστε να μην σκεφτομαι τιποτα....και να παω ενα βημα πιο κοντα στο ονειρο...Ως στοχο εχω να μου χαιδεψουν λιγο την καρδια μου, να με παρουν αγκαλια και να ακουσω λυτρωτικα λογια ωστε ο πονος να γινει εστω και λιγο πιο μαλακος...για να μπορεσω καπως να συνεχισω...ναι εχω αναγκη να ακουω οτι με αγαπουν και να βλεπω οτι με νοιαζονται...αλλα ποιος δεν το εχει αναγκη;
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Σελίδες: 1 2 3
Σελίδες: 1 2 3
Συγγραφέας: Θέμα: Το κλεμμενο τριανταφυλλο
antonis-wolf
Junior Member
**



Μηνύματα: 22
Registered:
Member Is Offline

Διάθεση: Ντοπαρισμένος....


Εστάλη στις στις 15:12 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Όλοι το έχουμε ανάγκη, άνοιξη...
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο και σε σένα...
 :Wink: 



6 χρόνια και 2 μήνες πανικός....
http://kriseis-panikou.pblogs.gr/
Προφίλ μέλους Ιστοσελίδα μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Empneustns
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 1.598
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
Member Is Offline

Διάθεση: Οταν το φως της ψυχης σκιαζει το ηλιοφως...


Εστάλη στις στις 23:34 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


ανοιξη διαβαζα αυτα που εγραφες,τοσο συναισθημα κρυμενο;αναρωτιεσαι την δεν παει καλα;γιατι δεν παν τα πραγματα οπως τα προγραμματιζεις....προσεξε την λεξη που χρησιμοποιησα,οπως τα \"προγραμματιζεις\".Η αιωνια ταση να φερουμε τη ζωη μας στα μετρα μας.στα θελω μας.δεν βλεπουμε την πραγματικοτητα οπως ειναι γιατι δεν μας βολευει και τροποποιουμε την αληθειας στα δικα μας μετρα.γιατι η πραγματικοτητα πληγωνει,δεν μας σκεφτεται ,δεν μας νοιωθει.και θελουμε να την προσαρμοσουμε οπως θελουμε εμεις για να νοιωσουμε καλυτερα.ως που στο τελος πιστευουμε την δικη μας αληθεια.αυτο ειναι το προβλημα με το συναισθημα.αλλα ανοιξη να σου πω κατι;χιλιες φορες να νοιωθω και να αισθανομαι,να καταλαβαινω τον χρονο,να τον νοιωθω πως εχει αξια και δεν φευγει ασκοπα,παρα να ειμαι ρομποτακι προγραμματισμενο στεγνος υλιστης.δεν ξερω τι εγινε στη ζωη σου αλλα σκεψου τα ολα καλα,και δεξου το μαθημα της ζωης,μαθε και γινε σοφοτερη.γιατι να σου πω ποιο ειναι το \"ανωτερο\";η αγαπη,η εμπιστοσυνη,το ηθος,και ολα αυτα οχι γιατι ετσι πρεπει,αλλα γιατι ετσι πηγαζουν απο μια αθωα ψυχη.και επειδη ζουμε σε εναν κοσμο που πλεον αυτα εχουν χαθει,για αυτο πληγωνομαστε.και ψαχνουμε να βρουμε ψιλους στα αχυρα,αλλο ατομο που μπορει να εχει τις ιδιες αξιες...
Προφίλ μέλους E-Mail User Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 16:59 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Ναι πρεπει να εχεις δικιο σε αυτα που μου λες...απλα εγω εβλεπα την πραγματικοτητα, δεν εκανα κατι να την αλλαξω, αλλα πιστευα οτι εστω κατι απο αυτην την πραγματικοτητα που αληθινα εβλεπα μου αποκρυφτηκε κατι...ναι ζουσα σε ενα ονειρο πολυ γλυκο για καιρο....δεν εκανα κατι ωστε να ζησω αυτην την αληθεια που εγω εβλεπα...γιατι ηξερα οτι δεν ηταν σωστη η στιγμη και δεν ηθελα να πληγωσω η να πληγωθει κανενας...δεν μου συνεβηκε τιποτα τοσο τραγικο, απλο κομματι της ζωης ειναι απλα καθε προβλημα που αφορα τον εαυτο μας το κανουμε τραγικο...υπαρχουν χιλια δυο αλλα προβληματα και σκεψεις που πραγματικα ειναι δυσκολα και ειναι αξια της θλιψης...απλα τωρα δεν ειμαι σε θεση να τα δω (πεινα, αρρωστιες, φτωχεια....)αλλα τουλαχιστον ξερω πως υπαρχουν και οσο γελοιο και να ακουγεται και απο αυτο περνω δυναμη...η ζωη θα συνεχιστει, απλα πρεπει να συγχωρεσω τον εαυτο μου για τα λαθη που εκανε και φυσικα να μην το ξανακανω....να μην ξαναδω πραγματα που δεν υπαρχουν, ωστε να μην ξαναχρειαστει να κανω πολεμο με ενα εγω που με απογοητευσε απο τις ιδιες του τις πραξεις, απο το γεγονος οτι πιστευα οτι εβλεπα τα πραγματα παντα αντικειμενικα...και δεν εννοω οτι δεν θα ξαναχρειστει να πολεμησω η ζωη ειναι ενας πολεμος, απλα δεν θελω η ζωη μου να γινει επαναλαμβανομενη στα ιδια λαθη....Βασιζομαι στη δυναμη μου και αυτο ειναι σημαντικο...Ολα θα ξαναγινουν οπως πρωτα η μαλλον τιποτα δεν αλλαξε παρα μονο ο εαυτος μου οσο αφορα την πιστη μου στο ξεχωριστο....δυστυχως δεν θα ζησουμε ολοι την ξεχωριστη ζωη.....

Σε ευχαριστω μου αρεσουν τα λογια σου και ειδικα οτι με ξυπνας απο το ονειρο....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
vince
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 1.752
Registered:
Member Is Online



Εστάλη στις στις 17:10 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Παράθεση:
Originally posted by anoiksi
vince, δεν χρειαζεται να μου ζητας συγγνωμη για τον τροπο που γραφεις, ειναι ομορφος....χαιρομαι που σε αγγιξαν τα λογια μου....συμφωνω οτι η μοναξια κανει διαλειμματα και σε αυτα μαζευεις ολη την δυναμη για να αντιμετωπισεις την επομενη απογοητευση...Θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι κριμα να μην ονειρευεσαι...Ξερω πολλες φορες γινονται κομματια και σου ξεριζωνουν την καρδια, αλλα απο την αλλη οταν τα ονειρευεσαι σου δινουν τοσα πολλα...δυναμη, χαρα, ευτυχια, ελπιδα....Αν δεν κρατιεσαι απο το ονειρο πως θα ζησεις στιγμες ευτυχιας;Ειμαστε μονοι και θα πεθανουμε μονοι...απλα οι αλλοι ειναι παρον για να ανεβασουν την αυτοπεποιθηση μας και το εγω μας...Οι πιο πολυ ανθρωποι σκεφτονται μονο τον εαυτο τους και πληγωνουν vince ολους εμας που εχουμε δει ποσο ομορφο ειναι να μην σκεφτεσαι μονο τον εαυτο σου...που εχουμε νιωσει την ευτυχια μεσω της ευτυχιας του αλλου και την δυστυχια επειδη ειναι δυστυχισμενοι οι αλλοι...Που μενουμε κοντα τους επειδη απλα νοιαζομαστε γιαυτους και που θα παραμεριζαμε ολα τα δικα μας προβληματα απλα για να βοηθησουμε τους αλλους...Ναι και αυτο ειναι εγωιστικο ομως γιατι το κανεις για να νιωσεις και εσυ καλα...αλλα σιγουρα ειναι ανωτερο απο το να σκεφτεσαι απλα τον εαυτο σου....Ξεφυγα λιγο αλλα ετσι ειμαι οτι θυμαμαι χαιρομαι :Smile: 


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Λες πως όσοι κοιτάν τον εαυτό τους πληγώνουν εμάς που ενδιαφερόμαστε. Κοίτα στο παρελθόν έχω βιώσει κάτι τέτοιο, να πληγωθώ δηλαδή επειδή έδειξα ενδιαφέρον. Όμως καλή μου άνοιξη μετά από σπουδές, στρατό και πλέον κάμποσα χρόνια δουλειάς έχω κρατήσει αυτό το κομμάτι φυλαγμένο μέσα μου και το βγάζω προς τα έξω επιλεκτικά, με μέτρο και με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή, κυρίως χωρίς να ξεχνάω αυτό που έμαθα, πως λειτουργούν όλοι, λίγο πολύ, οι άνθρωποι, και πως αυτό που καθορίζει την συμπεριφορά μας είναι πρωτίστως οι συνθήκες που μας περιβάλλουν και κατα δεύτερο λόγω η αρχειοθέτηση αυτών των συνθηκών μέσα στον ξεχωριστό και μοναδικό εγκέφαλο που διαθέτει ο καθένας απο μας. Απο τις ανάγκες που έχουμε, μέχρι την οικονομική άνεση που διαθέτουμε, τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο ακόμα και η έλλειψη αγάπης ή /η κακομεταχείριση σε ένα μικρό παιδί μπορεί να συμβάλει σημαντικά ώστε η εφυία του να μην αναπτυχθεί ομαλά στην μετέπειτα εξέλιξη του.

Θα σταθώ ακόμα στην ευτυχία των άλλων που ανακαλύπτεις ως μέσο για την δική σου ευτυχία. Είναι πράγματι πολύ όμορφο να έχεις τέτοιου είδους κοινωνική συνείδηση. Η ανθρωπιά είναι χάρισμα. Έχω ανακαλύψει πως όταν οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι αισθάνονται ευτυχισμένοι, αυτό με βοηθά να αισθανθώ και εγώ ένα μέρος της ευτυχίας τους. Έχω στεναχωρηθεί κατα καιρούς για την ανθρώπινη δυστυχία εκτός και απο τις φάσεις που περνάω για την προσωπική μου μαυρίλα, όμως αισθάνομαι πως η μεγαλύτερη δυστυχία είναι να μην είσαι ευτυχισμένος με αυτά που έχεις και όχι να είσαι δυστυχισμένος με αυτά που δεν έχεις... Ακόμα και ένας κουλός που συνήθιζα να βλέπω κοντά στην περιοχή μου για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα ΠΑΝΤΑ μου έλεγε καλημέρα με το πιο αυθεντικό χαμόγελο που έχω δει ποτέ μου σε άνθρωπο , και εγώ κάθε φορά θα απαντήσω και θα τον κοιτάξω με θαυμασμό και θα κατανοήσω καλύτερα το είδος της ευτυχίας που ωφελεί πραγματικά.

Η απελευθέρωση anoiksi είναι οι λίγες αυτές στιγμές που συμβαίνει να αισθανόμαστε ότι έχει τελικά νόημα να το παλεύουμε για κάτι καλύτερο.

Καλή συνέχεια!



Genius is the talent of a dead man.
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Arsi
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 1.547
Registered:
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις στις 23:20 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Παράθεση:
Originally posted by Empneustns
Η αιωνια ταση να φερουμε τη ζωη μας στα μετρα μας.στα θελω μας.δεν βλεπουμε την πραγματικοτητα οπως ειναι γιατι δεν μας βολευει και τροποποιουμε την αληθειας στα δικα μας μετρα.γιατι η πραγματικοτητα πληγωνει,δεν μας σκεφτεται ,δεν μας νοιωθει.και θελουμε να την προσαρμοσουμε οπως θελουμε εμεις για να νοιωσουμε καλυτερα.ως που στο τελος πιστευουμε την δικη μας αληθεια.αυτο ειναι το προβλημα με το συναισθημα
Εμπνευστή προσωπικά χθες που το διάβασα μου έδωσε ερέθισμα για κάτι και με βοήθησε πολύ.
Πολύ πετυχημένο :Smile: 



Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ : \"Δώσε σε έναν άνθρωπο μια μάσκα για να δεις ποιος είναι\"....».
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 14:52 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


νιωθω ανυμπορη να κανω κατι...και ομως πρεπει να κανω...το μονο που θα ηθελα αυτο το διαστημα ειναι να μεινω στην γωνια μου, αλλα την εχω χασει και αυτην λογο της μετακομισης μας...ισως και να ειναι καλυτερα, γιατι μου αποσπαει την προσοχη, αλλα θελω τοσο πολυ να κανω κατι μεγαλο για μενα....κατι που να με γεμισει και να μου δωσει οτι χρειαζομαι αυτη τη στιγμη ωστε να ξαναπαρω πισω τον εαυτο μου...να του χαρισω λιγη ομορφια και να νιωσω παλι ζεστασια....

Ειναι ομορφο να νοιαζονται για σενα....το ξερω ειναι δυσκολο....
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Θεοφανία
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 2.955
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Λίγο πιο κάτω απ το φεγγαρι....
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: .....


Εστάλη στις στις 14:55 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Άνοιξη....ακόμη πιο όμορφο όμως είναι να νοιαζόμαστε εμείς πρώτα για τον εαυτό μας.
Εκεί είναι η λύση όλων.



Μωρό μου......σα να πεσαν τ\' αστέρια στα κορμιά μας και τα έλουσαν με τη λάμψη τους..............
Προφίλ μέλους E-Mail User Ιστοσελίδα μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member \'s Aim \'s ICQ status Αυτός ο χρήστης έχει MSN Messenger \'s Yahoo 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 15:01 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


ναι συμφωνω....αυτο προσπαθω να εφαρμοσω τωρα....:-).....να εισαι καλα...καλο μεσημερι
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Θεοφανία
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 2.955
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Λίγο πιο κάτω απ το φεγγαρι....
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: .....


Εστάλη στις στις 15:03 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Παράθεση:
Originally posted by anoiksi
ναι συμφωνω....αυτο προσπαθω να εφαρμοσω τωρα....:-).....να εισαι καλα...καλο μεσημερι


Να σαι καλά γλυκειά μου. Δεν στο είπα επιθετικά, απλά μερικές φορές κάνουμε το λάθος να περιμένουμε απ τους άλλους να κάνουν κάτι για μας, ενώ -κοίτα-ο εαυτός μας είναι εδώ, δίπλα μας. Περιμένει από μας να τον προσέξουμε, να τον περιθάλψουμε, να τον αγαπήσουμε, να τον γεμίσουμε.
Όλα είναι στο χέρι μας.



Μωρό μου......σα να πεσαν τ\' αστέρια στα κορμιά μας και τα έλουσαν με τη λάμψη τους..............
Προφίλ μέλους E-Mail User Ιστοσελίδα μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member \'s Aim \'s ICQ status Αυτός ο χρήστης έχει MSN Messenger \'s Yahoo 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 15:21 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Οχι οχι δεν το πηρα επιθετικα....εφοσον εχεις δικιο...και αλλωστε αν δεν ακουσεις την πραγματικοτητα δεν ξυπνας ποτε....ειμαι ανθρωπος που δεχομαι τις αποψεις των αλλων, τις επεξεργαζομαι και αν τις κρινω οτι ειναι σωστες τις υιοθετω...και να σου πω την αληθεια αν δεν εχεις απο πουθενα ενα ταρακουνημα τοτε συνεχιζεις να ζεις σε ενα ονειρο γεματο αυταπατες....

Συνεχισε να λες την αληθεια.....
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 10:26 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Καλημερα σε ολους....το λεω για να το πιστεψω... :-)

Ειχα μια ασχημη νυχτα...αρχικα δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω, παρολο που το προσπαθησα με ενα βιβλιο και με μουσικη για πολυ ωρα και μετα τις λιγες ωρες που κοιμηθηκα εβλεπα εφιαλτες...εκτος του οτι εβλεπα πραγματα που με απασχολουν και οταν ειμαι ξυπνια, ελεος δηλ. εβλεπα οτι τρακαρα ενα αυτοκινητο και οτι κυνηγουσαν να με σκοτωσουν και ολο ετρεχα...τραγικο δεν ειναι να μην μπορεις να βρεις ησυχια; Ουτε στον υπνο σου...και το αποτελεσμα; Να ειμαι δουλεια, να κοιμαμαι ορθια και να με βασανιζει αυτος ο φοβερος πονοκεφαλος...

Τωρα καταλαβαινεται γιατι προσπαθω να δω την καλη την μερα :-)
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
narnia
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 201
Registered:
Member Is Offline

Διάθεση: καλύτερη  :Wink: 


Εστάλη στις στις 11:29 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Καλημέρα, όσα και να πάνε στραβά, όσο και να κουραστείς, είσαι εδώ, είσαι καλά, συνεχίζεις να δίνεις και να μοιράζεσαι. Αξίζει η μέρα σου γιατί σε είδα να εμψυχώνεις και να εμφυσείς το κουράγιο σε άλλους. Είναι καλή μέρα αυτή.



κι α σου μιλώ με παραμύθια και παραβολές.....είναι γιατί τ\'ακούς γλυκύτερα κι η θλίψη δεν κουβεντιάζεται.
ΣΕΦΕΡΗΣ
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 11:45 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


:-).....τι εμψυχωτικα λογια....να εισαι καλα...
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 14:54 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Kαλο μηνα σε ολους σας....ας ειναι ενας ομορφος φθινοπωρινος μηνας για ολες τις ψυχες μας...
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 20:32 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Θελω να αρχισω απο εδω αλλιως τα πραγματα να δω....μα βουλιαζω μερα με την ημερα πιο πολυ....Θεε μου ποτε θα εχει ενα τελος....ποσο ακομα...δεν αντεχω....με ξερω ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη, δεν περασε και πολυς καιρος, αλλα νιωθω οτι περασαν αιωνες....χανομαι στη σκεψη οτι ολα θα ειναι οπως παλια και παραλληλα τιποτα δεν θα μεινει ιδιο...το ξερω γιατι μια ακομα φορα παλεψα αλλα δεν το πετυχα και πολυ....προσπαθησα να μεινουν τα πραγματα οπως ηταν, προσπαθωντας να ειμαι οσο πιο διακριτικη μπορουσα...τωρα αναγκαζομαι να εξανεμιστω και αυτο ποναει ακομα πιο πολυ...δεν μπορω να κανω παλι τα ιδια λαθη...μια φορα σε συγχωρεσαν , τι δευτερη ομως σιγουρα οχι....τελικα τι εχει σημασια στη ζωη; Δεν θελω να αλλαξει τιποτα.....φοβαμαι, τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι ο καθενας θα παρει το δικο του δρομο....δεν χωραω σε κανενα ονειρο δεν θελω πια να χωραω πουθενα....θελω να σταματησει αυτος ο πονος και αυτη η ταπεινωση και ο υποβιβασμος, γιατι αρχιζω να το πιστευω....Θεε μου βοηθα με οσο το αξιζω και αν το αξιζω...Βοηθαμε να λυτρωθω με οποιον τροπο εσυ θεωρεις ως τον καλυτερο.....εχω παψει να κοιμαμαι, και οι λιγες ωρες που κοιμαμαι δεν αλλαζουν την κατασταση....κοιμαμαι και ξυπνω με την ιδια ιδεα.....

Με συγχωρητε αν ειμαι κυκλοθυμικη.....απλα εχω ανοιξει πολλες μαχες με τον εαυτο μου ταυτοχρονα και δεν ξερω που να πρωτοσταθω και δεν προλαβαινω τις μαχαιριες....

Να ειστε καλα που με ακουτε.....
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Σελίδες: 1 2 3
Σελίδες: 1 2 3
Συγγραφέας: Θέμα: Το κλεμμενο τριανταφυλλο
Θεοφανία
Posting Freak
*****



Μηνύματα: 2.955
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Λίγο πιο κάτω απ το φεγγαρι....
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: .....


Εστάλη στις στις 21:09 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


άνοιξη....συμβαίνει κάτι στη ζωή σου, ή συνέβει κάτι στη ζωή σου που σε στεναχωρησε πολύ? Έχει μια αρχή αυτό?
Φυσικά αν θες μου απαντάς....



Μωρό μου......σα να πεσαν τ\' αστέρια στα κορμιά μας και τα έλουσαν με τη λάμψη τους..............
Προφίλ μέλους E-Mail User Ιστοσελίδα μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member \'s Aim \'s ICQ status Αυτός ο χρήστης έχει MSN Messenger \'s Yahoo 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 12:18 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Θεοφανια καταρχας να σου ζητησω συγγνωμη που τοσο καιρο δεν σου απαντησα, παρολο που ενδιαφερθηκες για μενα και σε ευχαριστω γιαυτο....Ναι εγινε κατι που με στεναχωρησε παρα πολυ...αλλα πλεον νιωθω αδυναμη να κανω οτιδηποτε...ξερω ο πονος μου θα μεινει ακομα για πολυ καιρο...οπως και ξερω οτι τελικα πρεπει να τραβηξω το δικο μου δρομο, να κανω πραγματικοτητα αυτα που ονειρευομαι και να ζησω ολα αυτα που σαν ανθρωπος δικαιουμαι...δεν θα ξαναπεσω σε απατηλους μονοδρομους...ο καθενας ειναι μονος και πεθαινει μονος...κανενας δεν θα χαρει η θα πληγωθει οπως εσυ, κανενας δεν θα συμπεριφερθει οπως εσυ, κανενας δεν θα νοιαστει για σενα αν δεν νοιαστεις εσυ...προσπαθω να αλλαξω, να γινω πιο δυνατη και πιο σκληρη, γιατι αρκετα πληγωθηκα και μαλιστα απο ανθρωπους που θα εδινα και την ζωη μου...και ο λογος ειναι γιατι δεν φερθηκα γενικα τοσο εγωιστικα οσο εκεινοι...θα μπορουσα σε πολλα πραγματα να ειχα πει στοπ και ετσι δεν θα βρισκομουν τοτε σε αυτην την θεση αλλα ουτε και τωρα θα ενιωθα ετσι...δεν σκεφτηκα με το μυαλο αλλα ακολουθουσα μια ζωη το συναισθημα...και αυτο δεν το θελω πια...κουραστικα να δινω, οχι οτι δεν συνεχιζει να μου αρεσει και να με ολοκληρωνει, απλα καποια στιγμη θελεις και εσυ κατι να παρεις πισω, εστω μια λεξη...αλλα οταν δεν το περνεις ουτε και αυτο τι σου μενει; Ενα τιποτα και καθεσαι και τρελενεις το μυαλο σου...Την επομενη φορα δεν νομιζω να μπορεσω να δωσω τοσα πολλα και δεν το θελω...φοβαμαι οτι θα απογοητευτω παλι...και δεν θα το αντεξω..εκτος αν δεν προλαβω να νιωσω πολλα...βασικα το μονο που θα ηθελα αυτην την στιγμη ειναι να ηταν διπλα μου η φιλη μου, αλλα δυστυχως ειναι στην Ελλαδα...οχι οτι θα της ελεγα τιποτα απλα θα ειχα την αγκαλια της και την δυναμη της...και θα με ξυπνουσε απο το ασχημο ονειρο οπως παντα εκανε...

Δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα, δεν ξερω τι επιτρεπεται και τι οχι να κανω....
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 14:35 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Γιατι δεν νιωθω χαρα τωρα που κανονικα θα επρεπε να πεταω απο την χαρα μου;Περιμενω απαντησεις....σας εχει ετυχε ποτε;
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
RainAndWind
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 122
Registered:
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις στις 15:11 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Ο λόγος σου είναι τόσο πυκνός και συνειρμικός,που να πω την αλήθεια,περισσότερο με μπέρδεψε,παρά μου έδωσε να καταλάβω.Ποιο είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημα που σε απασχολεί;Τι νιώθεις να είναι αυτό που θα ήθελες να αλλάξεις;



Windy places
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 19:43 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


ναι ξερω ειναι λιγο ανω κατω...αλλα ετσι ειναι ο ψυχικος μου κοσμος αυτην την στιγμη....θα προσπαθησω να το διορθωσω, γιατι ετσι δεν με καταλαβαινει κανεις....εχεις δικιο...σημερα ομως δεν μπορω....ειναι περιεργη η μερα αυτη...σε ευχαριστω ομως που προσπαθησες.....
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 14:06 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


ουφφφφ, τωρα αρχισα να μην νιωθω και στην δουλεια καλα, αισθανομαι οτι κανω πολυ λιγοτερα απο οτι θα μπορουσα να προσφερω....θελω και χρειαζομαι μια αλλαγη...μια δουλεια με πιο πολλες προκλησεις...βαρεθηκα την μονοτονια...ισως κατι πανω στο επαγγελμα μου παρολο που δεν μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα, αλλα ποιος ξερει...παντως θελω να φυγω απο εδω και μαλιστα γρηγορα...πιστευω οτι ο Νοεμβρης θα ειναι ο τελευταιος μου μηνας..Ευχομαι ως τοτε να εχω βρει κατι πιο ελκυστικο...Και ισως αν γραφτω γυμναστηριο να αλλαξει η ψυχολογια μου...τι λετε εσεις; Γενικα μου φαινεται οτι θα πρεπει να κανω καποιες αλλαγες στη ζωη μου, ωστε να μου φυγει καθε θυμηση του παλιου...αυτο προσπαθω τωρα...χτες ημουν τοσο happy σε καποια φαση που αναρωτιομουν για πιο λογο....αλλα δυστυχως δεν κρατησε για πολυ...
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 15:01 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


Τελικα μονο μια φορα μου ειπε ψεματα το συναισθημα μου για τους ανθρωπους....και με πονεσε/ποναει τοσο πολυ...γιατι να απογοητευομαι;;; Επειδη ισχυουν αυτα που νιωθω/ ενιωσα 99% ::::

Αποδειχθηκε παλι το γεγονος οτι ισχυουν αυτα που νιωθω....και αυτο μου εδωσε δυναμη....

Δεν θα πεξω την ηλιθια αυτην την φορα θα μιλησω χυμα....θα διωξω αυτους που δεν μου αξιζουν....να φυγουν μακρυα......
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Marley
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 111
Registered:
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις στις 23:19 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


οι αναμνησεις δυστυχως μας τρωνε ολη την ορεξη και την ενεργεια,εαν περπαταμε και πιο πολυ σκεφτομαστε η φανταζομαστε χανουμε ολη την ενεργεια που εχουμε σε κατι που απλα δεν ειναι στις 3++ διαστασεις περα απο την ανικανοποιηση του μυαλου που ολο φτιαχνει κ φτιαχνει αχορταγα.Ενεργεια μονο απο το παρον μπορουμε να αντλησουμε αλλιως λιβανιζουμε το παρελθον!Λιβανι μπλιαχ! Δεν πρεπει να ταυτιζουμε αυτα που ζουμε η βλεπουμε με συναισθηματα και αναμνησεις μας...μολις ολα περνανε κ πραγματ απου ειχαμε ταυτιστει αρκετα συναισθηματικα,σκεφτομαστ  ποσο βλακεια καναμε τοτε κ ποσο ειχαμε γινει ενα με τα πραγματα,που δεν ειμασταν καν σε θεση να τα διακρινουμε σωστα και γελαμε..!Ταυτιζομαστε τοσο με τα συναισθηματα μας σε προσωπα και δημιουργουμε μια σχεση συναισθηματικης εξαρτησης απο τον αλλον και συνηθως καμια φορα κ αισθηματα κατωτεροτητας λογω του οτι δεν περνουμε αυτα που δινουμε η προβαλουμε στον αλλον.ΜΕσα απο αυτο το συναισθηματικο κοσμο δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να δουμε η να διακρινουμε τα πραγματα καθαρα,να αντιληφθουμε μονο δινουμε ενα δικο μας υποκειμενικο νοημα σε αυτα που συμβαινουν κ αντιλαμβανομαστε αναλογα με το αισθημα μας και μετα απο καιρο αλλαζει αυτο το συναισθηματικο δημιουργημα που ειχαμε σαν μανδυα να τυλιγει τις σκεψεις που γινομασταν και αλλαζουμε γνωμη για το πως βλεπαμε καταστασεις και προσωπα.Οσο βαθια και ομορφα αν μας κανουν τα συναισθηματα να αισθανομαστε γινομαστε απλα κομφορμιστες της συναισθηματικης μνημης !Σορρυ για το κατεβατο,υποπτευομαι οτι ελεγα μλκιες αλλα διαβασα τα δυο τελευταια μηνυματα δεν ξερω τι εχει προειπωθει,τριτη κ δεκατρεις σημερα??
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
anoiksi
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 191
Registered:
Τοποθεσία: Αθηνα
Member Is Online

Διάθεση: Μπερδεμενη


Εστάλη στις στις 13:26 Τροποποίηση μηνύματος Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


marley, οχι μην ζητας συγγνωμη για το κατεβατο και εγω οταν αρχιζω δεν σταματω να γραφω...και αλλωστε εχεις τοσο δικιο σε αυτα που λες...ναι ηθελα και να τα ακουσω ακριβως αυτα που διαβασα απο σενα, ακριβως αυτα τα λογια τα ειχα αναγκη...ναι παντα λειτουργουσα με το συναισθημα και συνδεα καταστασεις και ανθρωπους με αυτα...ναι οπως το ειπες κομφορμιστες της συναισθηματικης μνημης...αλλα πως ξεφευγης απο αυτο; Πως βαζεις τελος σε μια κατασταση η οποια σε τρωει; Γιατι συνεχιζεις να νιωθεις για ανθρωπους πραγματα οι οποιοι δεν αξιζουν; Αυτο που ονειρευομαι ειναι ακριβως να μην σκεφτομαι, λησμωνω και νοσταλγω παλιες ομορφες καταστασεις, που τωρα με πληγωνουν και με κανουν να μισω τον εαυτο μου που του συμπεριφερθηκα ετσι σκαρτα μονο και μονο για να μην ενοχλεισω τους αλλους, απο τους οποιους αισθανομαι πια προδωμενη...ναι ειμαι απογοητευμενη απο μενα αλλα μονο στο γεγονος οτι ημουν σιγουρη για κατι αλλα τελικα δεν ηταν ετσι στην πραγματικοτητα...απο εκει και περα το μονο που εκανα λαθος ηταν οτι δεν εφυγα....και οπως λεει η Βιταλη ,,θελει δυναμη να φευγεις,,.....

Συνεχιζε να γραφεις...στο δικο μου θεμα οπως ειπα στο πρωτο μου μηνυμα μπορει ο καθενας να βγαλει πραγματα απο μεσα του....(εσυ εστειλες το βελος σκριβως στην καρδια)
Προφίλ μέλους Δείτε όλα τα μηνύματα του χρήστη U2U Member 
Marley
Member
***



Μηνύματα: 111
Registered:
Member Is Offline



Εστάλη στις στις 22:36 Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


εαν καταλαβα καλα εισαι απο προσφατο χωρισμο...στη θεση σου θα πειθαρχουσα τα συναισθηματα πρωτα πρωτα ωστε να βρω τον εαυτο μου...Πειθαρχησε λιγο περισσοτερο τα συναισθηματα,οχι διαχυτα να αιωρουνται τριγυρω πανω απο το κεφαλι .Επισης ...οι εποχες νομιζω δεν ειναι τετοιες για να βγαζουμε τοσο πολυ συναισθημα..Η εποχη της ρομποτικης των λογικων μηχανων των cyborg κ γενικα της λογικης...μηπως διαβαζουμε λιγο παραπανω ...?Τα βιβλια ειναι μια πατριδα περα απο συνορα οπου ολοι οι ανθρωποι εκφραζουν συναισθηματα ανησυχιες κτλ.Πολλοι ζουμε σε αυτες τις πατριδες και δεν εχουμε συνορα πουθενα ουτε στην καρδια μας κ ισως ουτε στο μυαλο μας,ελα ομως που η πραγματικη ζωη εχει συνορα...Στα βιβλια οι ανθρωποι εκφραζουν τον βαθυτερο εαυτο τους γεματος με συναισθηματα ονειρα ιδεες επιθυμιες δεν πρεπει να ταυτιζομαστε με τα βιβλια.Το λεω αυτο γιατι βλεπω οτι βγαζεις πολλα συναισθηματα και ισως να θελεις να τα \'\'επιδεικνυεις\'\'...Κ εγω το ιδιο δεν παει να πει τιποτα ολοι εχουμε συναισθηματα να εκφρασουμε...ωραια :Smile: 

Δυο τρεις μερες ειναι πολλες για ενα πενθος πιστευω! κ για αυτα που μας πεθαναν κ το λιβανι!πολλες!

Τωρα οσο αφορα την αξια που δινουμε στους αλλους κ εγω το εχω παθει αυτο κ αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι πως δινουμε αξια αλλα η αξια ειναι δικη μας εννοωντας πως σε ολες μας τις πραξεις ετσι ειναι,επιστρεφουμε πισω στην αξι

----------


## anoiksi

και θελεις να σου πω πως νιωθω σχεδον ενα χρονο μετα???

σαν να μην περασε μια μερα...ο ιδιος πονος παρολο που εκανα τοσο μεγαλο αγωνα...γιατι κολλαω απλα στους ανθρωπους που με εχουν αγγιξει και ας εχουν αλλαξει...στη μνημη μου και στην καρδια μου παραμενουν ετσι οπως ηταν!!! 

Σε μενα δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα...και συνεχιζει απλα το βασανο...

----------


## anoiksi

νομιζω πως εχω φόβους απώλειας...και ολη μου η προσπαθεια να κρατησω καποιον κοντα μου ειναι εκεινη που απομακρυνει τον αλλον απο μενα...

----------


## anoiksi

...χτες δεν μπηκε καλα ο μηνας μου, αλλα σημερα ηρθε ενας αγγελος και με εβγαλε απο την μιζερια  :Smile: ...τελικα υπαρχει η μοιρα? Τουλαχιστον ομως μου χαρησε δυναμη να συνεχισω...αν και δεν ενιωθα πολυ καλα σημερα ολη μερα, τελειωσε αισια και πανεμορφα...!!! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ αν και δεν θα διαβασεις ποτε αυτες τις σειρες...καλο βραδυ σε ολους...!!!

Λενα θα σου απαντησω ισως λιγο πιο αργα η αυριο...Να προσεχεις και να εχεις το κεφαλι ψηλα ετσι οπως πρεπει και σου αξιζει...!!!

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbK8LwlZIG8

Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους συμφοριτες μου... :Wink:

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4TDHdwKqfY&amp;feature=related

Και αυτο για ολους εμας...οποις ανηκει εδω θα το νιωσει... :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

...δεν ξερω ποτε θα παψω να κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου, δεν ξερω ποτε θα σταματησω να με μισω, δεν ξερω ποτε το αναμμενο κερακι των συναισθηματων μου θα σβησει και θα μοιασει σαν εκεινο που πρεπει να ειναι...ενα σβησμενο ασπρο κερι που ειναι τοποθετημενο σε ενα ασημενιο κεροπηγιο ανεκτιμητης αξιας και που δεν λιωνει ποτε μιας και δεν εχει φλογα...απλα υπαρχει εις τους αιωνες χωρις να αλλοιωνεται, χωρις να χανει στοιχεια της υποστασης του...κι ομως μοιαζει να ειναι αδυνατον...οσο και αν σβηνει ξαναναβει σαν εκεινα τα κερια γεννεθλιων και ολη η προσπαθεια μοιαζει ματαια...και το μονο που απομενει ειναι να ζεις μονος με την φλογα και την ανυπαρξια...και να περιμενεις την στιγμη της απολυτης παγωνιας...της απολυτης γαληνης και ηρεμιας....την ησυχια...καμια φωνη, καμια κραυγη...και να περιμενεις απλα να λυτρωθεις απο τα δεσμα...να ελευθερωθει η ψυχη σου...απλα να μην σε αγγιζει τιποτα...να κλεισει επιτελους ο κυκλος...υπομονη...υπομονη και δυναμη...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

να σε αγαπας καμαρι μου...
η αγαπη ειναι ιερο συναισθημα ετσι κι αλλιως...ακομα και αν νιωθεις οτι δεν εκτιμαται οπως επιθυμεις...
Αυτη η αγαπη υπαρχει μεσα σου,ετσι δεν ειναι?
Ασε τον εαυτο σου να αγαπαει..αλλα κοιτα και γυρω σου...μπορει καποιος να περιμενει αυτα που εχεις να δωσεις..
φιλια
πολλα
 :Smile:

----------


## anoiksi

I can\'t remember anything
Can\'t tell if this is true or dream
Deep down inside I feel to scream
This terrible silence stops me

Now that the war is through with me
I\'m waking up, I cannot see
That there is not much left of me
Nothing is real but pain now

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please, God, wake me

Back in the womb it\'s much too real
In pumps life that I must feel
But can\'t look forward to reveal
Look to the time when I\'ll live

Fed through the tube that sticks in me
Just like a wartime novelty
Tied to machines that make me be
Cut this life off from me

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please, God, wake me

Now the world is gone, I\'m just one
Oh God, help me
Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please, God, help me

Darkness imprisoning me
All that I see
Absolute horror
I cannot live
I cannot die
Trapped in myself
Body my holding cell

Landmine has taken my sight
Taken my speech
Taken my hearing
Taken my arms
Taken my legs
Taken my soul
Left me with life in hell

----------


## anoiksi

Εχω καιρό να γραψω και μου ελλειψε...εχω καιρο να αφησω ανθρωπο να μπει στην ψυχη μου...ηθελα να ειμαι με τον εαυτο μου!!

*Δεν θα φυγουν ποτε ολα οσα ενιωσα...ήταν δικά μου μα δυστυχως μονο δικα μου...οταν παιζεις ειτε χανεις ειτε κερδιζεις...*αλλοι ειναι καλοι παιχτες με ολα οσα μπορει αυτο να σημαινει και αλλοι προσπαθουν και περιμενουν μηπως και κερδισουν και αυτοι κατι...νομιζω ειναι αξιολυπητο το τελευταιο...

Το τοπιο εδω ειναι χιονισμενο και ομως δεν με εχει πιασει η χειμερινη μελαγχολια, τουλαχιστον οχι ετσι οπως περσυ...επιτελους νιωθω πως μπορω να κανω ενα βηματακι παραπερα...ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να αφησεις το παρελθον σου να ειναι παρελθον...φοβαμαι πολυ να ξαναπονεσω και να ξανασκοτωσω ετσι τον εαυτο μου...και ομως βαθια μεσα μου ξερω πως θα ξαναγινει, γιατι αυτη ειμαι...οταν αγαπω και νιωθω ειναι αληθινο, ειμαι σιγουρι γιαυτο που νιωθω και πιο πριν δεν φανερωνω τιποτα...οι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι αληθινοι και ακριβως γιαυτο θα ξαναπληγωθω...δεν γνωριζω ποσο ψυχη μπορει κανεις να δωσει για να μην πληγωθει και ετσι παντα την εδινα ολη πιστευοντας οτι οι ανθρωποι θα εκτιμησουν κ θα δουν τι ειμαι και γιαυτο δεν θα μπορουν δεν θα βασταξει η καρδια τους να με πληγωσουν, μα τωρα καταλαβα ποσο λαθος εκανα...μονο ο εαυτος σου σε αγαπα...κανεις αλλος...δεν ξερω ποσο ψυχη θα δωσω απο εδω και περα...ειναι κριμα ομως πιστευω οτι μονο ετσι θα μπορω να προστατευτω...ενα παιχνιδι ειναι τελικα ολη μας η ζωη...Σειρα μου να παιξω και εγω...σειρα μου να ευτυχισω και εγω...μα δεν θα ξεχασω πως τιποτα τελικα δεν ειναι για παντα και οτι μονο εγω θα με αγαπησω αληθινα σε αυτην την ζωη και κανεις αλλος...θα πορευτω λοιπον μονη μου στις στιγμες ευτυχιας, στις στιγμες αγαπης και ερωτα...

Σας ευχαριστω ολους που ησασταν η συντροφια μου σε αυτο το δυσκολο ταξιδι μου...σας ευχαριστω για τα λογια σας, για το χρονο σας, για την δυναμη που μου δωσατε με καθε σας μυνημα...

*Ποσο πολυ σε αγαπησα ποτε δεν θα το μαθεις*...στιχος που θα μεινει για παντα στην καρδια μου χαραγμενος και θα σε θυμαμαι σαν ενα ομορφο ονειρο...Καλο σου ταξιδι!!!

Ανοιξα την καρδια μου στον χειμωνιατικο παγωμενο αερα, μου χαρησε την πιο ομορφη χιονοστιβαδα και με καλεσε στην ολολευκη πατριδα του...Ετοιμη να ζησω παλι!!!

----------


## anoiksi

Σε αγκαλιαζω μονακριβε μου...να εισαι καλα εκει που πηγες και να με προστατευεις τωρα απο ψηλα...να μου δινεις δυναμη και σοφια να ανταπεξελθω σε ολα τα πραγματα και τις καταστασεις στη ζωη μου...θα εισαι παντα μεσα μου...θα σε φυλαω σαν τον πολυτιμοτερο θησαυρο του κοσμου, γιατι αυτο εισαι για μενα...ο χαμος σου μου εδειξε πολλα...με διδαξε πολλα...σ αγαπω...

----------

